# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Հեծանիվ

## Աթեիստ

Արշավների համար թեմա ունենք, իսկ հեծանվային հարցերի քննարկման համար արդեն ունեցանք  :Wink: 

Էսօրվա համար 2 հետաքրքիր, բայց անհարմար հեծանիվ ։)



*Հղում*



*Հղում*

----------

Arpine (03.10.2016), boooooooom (03.10.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Անհարմար լինելը արդեն այս գաղափարները անհետաքրքիր է դարձնում :Ճ
Առաջինը չեմ կարծում, թե մարմինը կոփելու տեսակետից օգտակար է ու անվնաս (կարծես թե մոտիվացիան՝ վարժանքը իբր ավելի հետաքրքիր ու խրթին դարձնելն է), 
լրացուցիչ գերծանրաբեռնվածությունը միշտ չի որ տեղին է, մանավանդ հեծանվի պարագայում, քանի որ հեծանիվ սովորաբար մի քիչ երկար են քշում ոչ թե 10-15 րոպե: 
Հետևաբար այս ծանրաբեռնվածոությամբ երկար վարժանքը ոչ թե կամրացնի ձեռքերի կամ սրտի մկանները, այլ հակառակը՝ կհյուծի, 
վարժությունը դարձնելով տհաճ ու վտանգավոր:
Երկրորդի գլխավոր նպատակը իբր թե արագություն հավաքելն է: Բայց հեծանվի պարագայում չափից մեծ արագությունը կյանքի համար վտանգավոր է, իսկ սենց քշելը ոնց որ թե 
դժվարացնում է կառավարումը, դարձնելով էլ ավելի վտանգավոր: Որպես վարժանք, կատարյալ հիմարություն է հարմարության, մկանների ու մարմնի դիրքի տեսակետից:
Արագության ու ադրենալինի համար կարելի է մոպեդ քշել, որը գոնե շատ էներգիա չի խլում, որ հոգնածության պատճառով կորցնես կառավարումն ու գնաս գրողի ծոցը: 
Մի խոսքով կարճ կյանք ունեցող թիթիզություններ են:

Աէրոդինամիկայի ու հարմարության տեսակետից կարող ա շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր են մեջքի վրա պառկած քշվող հեծանիվները (Recumbent Bikes), սրանք 
Կալիֆորնիայում ահագին տարածված են՝




Մեկ էլ պատահում են էլիպտիկ հեծանիվներ՝




Կես-հեծանիվներն էլ հավես են թվում, բայց սրանցից «ժիվոյ» չեմ տեսել :Ճ

----------

Arpine (03.10.2016), boooooooom (03.10.2016), Աթեիստ (05.10.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Իզուր չի, որ ասում են "հեծանիվ մի հորինի". ինձ թվում է, որ էն հեծանիվը որ մենք ենք քշում, ամենահարմարն է: Բայց լավ կլիներ,  որ մի բան հորինեին տուտուզի ցավի դեմ: 
Առաջին հոլովակի հեծանիվը հաստատ ղեկի կառավարման խնդիր կունենա, որովհետև հեշտ չի "խաղացող" ղեկով հեծանիվը կառավարել: Մեջքի վրա կամ փորի վրա տարբերակներում էլ վզի դիրքն է փոխվում ու հաստատ շատ արագ վզի մկանները կհոգնեն... 
Սրանց կարող եք ավելացնել էն քայլովի հեծանիվները ու էն մի տեսակ էլ կա, որ կոր խողովակի տակ մարդուն ամրացնում են մարմնից ու վազելով քշում է (չգիտեմ կարողացա ճիշտ բացատրել?)...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Որպես հեծանվորդ, որը աշխատում ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա օրենքով քշի, պտի ասեմ, որ մեքենայի վարորդը լավ արեց։

----------

John (06.10.2016)

----------


## Lusina

:Love:

----------

John (06.10.2016)

----------


## Lusina

Էս փորձն էլ ա հետաքրքիր, ղեկի կառավարումը փոխել են, որ աջ թեքելուց ձախ գնա ։))

----------

John (06.10.2016), Sky (06.10.2016), Աթեիստ (06.10.2016), Ներսես_AM (06.10.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.10.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Որպես հեծանվորդ, որը աշխատում ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա օրենքով քշի, պտի ասեմ, որ մեքենայի վարորդը լավ արեց։


Իսկ ի՞նչն էր հեծանվորդի սխալը, չհասկացա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ ի՞նչն էր հեծանվորդի սխալը, չհասկացա։


Զեբռով քշելով անցնելը, ընդ որում, ըստ մեքենայի ռեակցիայի, կարմիրի տակ։

----------


## boooooooom

> Զեբռով քշելով անցնելը, ընդ որում, ըստ մեքենայի ռեակցիայի, կարմիրի տակ։


Աթեիստ, էդ վարորդը ներվային էր, ու իրան մի հատ հավի ճուտիկ ա պետք նվիրել, որ մեկ մեկ սիրի: Խաչմերուկների մեծամասնությունում երբ մեքենան թեքվում է, հետյոտնի կանաչը միացած է լինում: Հեծանվորդը ընդամենը պիտի քշելով չանցներ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդ, վարորդը հեծանվորդին գոռում ա «красный горит, олень», ու ի պատասխան ստանում ա վիրավորանք։
Ինչ որ չեմ հավատում, որ լույսը կանաչ ա, բայց ինքն ասում ա կարմիր ա։

----------


## boooooooom

> Վարդ, վարորդը հեծանվորդին գոռում ա «красный горит, олень», ու ի պատասխան ստանում ա վիրավորանք։
> Ինչ որ չեմ հավատում, որ լույսը կանաչ ա, բայց ինքն ասում ա կարմիր ա։


Ես առանց ձայնի եմ նայել   :Blush:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուրեմն մի այսպիսի կայք կա՝ relive.cc, որտեղ հեծանվորդները գրանցում են իրենց strava կամ garmin հաշիվը (account) ու ամեն քշելուց հետո
կայքը ավտոմատ վիդեո է սարքում։ Օրինակ իմ էսօրվա քշածը։
Անկապ թիթիզություն ա էլի, կարող է մարդ կա, հաճույք ստանա սրանից :Ճ

----------

GriFFin (18.03.2017), insider (05.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.03.2017), Աթեիստ (05.03.2017), Արէա (05.03.2017), Շինարար (05.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն մի այսպիսի կայք կա՝ relive.cc, որտեղ հեծանվորդները գրանցում են իրենց strava կամ garmin հաշիվը (account) ու ամեն քշելուց հետո
> կայքը ավտոմատ վիդեո է սարքում։ Օրինակ իմ էսօրվա քշածը։
> Անկապ թիթիզություն ա էլի, կարող է մարդ կա, հաճույք ստանա սրանից :Ճ


Հա, իրոք անկապ թիթիզություն ա, երբ սաղ օրը հեծանիվով ես տեղաշարժվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Վարդ, վարորդը հեծանվորդին գոռում ա «красный горит, олень», ու ի պատասխան ստանում ա վիրավորանք։
> Ինչ որ չեմ հավատում, որ լույսը կանաչ ա, բայց ինքն ասում ա կարմիր ա։


հա բայց ինչն ա լավ անում, մտնում ա մեքենաների համար չնախատեսված տարածք, մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի տակ ա դնում, քիչ մի ավտոյով նրբորեն խփում ա տղային, մի հատ էլ իջնում տենց ա հարվածում, ի՞նչ իրավունքունի ինքը պատժիչմիջոցներ կիրառելու, նույնիսկ եթե տղային ձերբակալեն, ծեծ չի հասնում, տուգանք՝ քարը տրաքի, հաբռկած անասունի տղու պահվածք՝ հանրապետականին ձայն տվող կոնտիգենտ: Էլ ոնց կլինի, ինքը վարորդ ա, թող մի քիչ ավելի հանդուրժող լինի, նենց չի, որ էդ տղեն ուզւոմ էր մեռներ, ուղղակի անուշադիր ա եղել երևի:

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Smokie (07.03.2017), Ծլնգ (05.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա բայց ինչն ա լավ անում, մտնում ա մեքենաների համար չնախատեսված տարածք, մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի տակ ա դնում, քիչ մի ավտոյով նրբորեն խփում ա տղային, մի հատ էլ իջնում տենց ա հարվածում, ի՞նչ իրավունքունի ինքը պատժիչմիջոցներ կիրառելու, նույնիսկ եթե տղային ձերբակալեն, ծեծ չի հասնում, տուգանք՝ քարը տրաքի, հաբռկած անասունի տղու պահվածք՝ հանրապետականին ձայն տվող կոնտիգենտ: Էլ ոնց կլինի, ինքը վարորդ ա, թող մի քիչ ավելի հանդուրժող լինի, նենց չի, որ էդ տղեն ուզւոմ էր մեռներ, ուղղակի անուշադիր ա եղել երևի:


Ես էլ նոր նայեցի վիդեոն, ու Շինի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ հեչ էլ լավ չի անում։ Ընդհանրապես, որոշ հեծանվային եվրոպական երկրներում եթե վթար ա լինում հեծանիվի մասնակցությամբ, անկախ նրանից, թե հեծանվորդն ինչ մասշտաբի խախտում ա արել, միշտ էլ մեքենայի վարորդն ա մեղավոր կողմ համարվում՝ որպես ավելի ուժեղ կողմ:
Իսկ եթե հեծանվորդը խախտում ա անում, իրան պատժելու իրավունք մենակ ՃՈ-ն ունի: Չեմ հասկանում՝ հանուն պատժելու ավելի մեծ ու վտանգավոր խախտում անելու իմաստը, երբ պատիժն ինքնին տեղով մեկ բավական լուրջ խախտում ա:

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Smokie (07.03.2017), Շինարար (05.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հա բայց ինչն ա լավ անում, մտնում ա մեքենաների համար չնախատեսված տարածք, մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի տակ ա դնում, քիչ մի ավտոյով նրբորեն խփում ա տղային, մի հատ էլ իջնում տենց ա հարվածում, ի՞նչ իրավունքունի ինքը պատժիչմիջոցներ կիրառելու, նույնիսկ եթե տղային ձերբակալեն, ծեծ չի հասնում, տուգանք՝ քարը տրաքի, հաբռկած անասունի տղու պահվածք՝ հանրապետականին ձայն տվող կոնտիգենտ: Էլ ոնց կլինի, ինքը վարորդ ա, թող մի քիչ ավելի հանդուրժող լինի, նենց չի, որ էդ տղեն ուզւոմ էր մեռներ, ուղղակի անուշադիր ա եղել երևի:


Ուզում էի ես գրել, էն էլ մտածեցի հին զրույցները երևի չարժի կենդանացնել․․․

Միակ խախտումը հեծանվով զեբռի վրայով անցնելն էր, ու դեռ հայտնի էլ չի, դա խախտում էր թե չէ, քանի որ հեծանվային ճանապարհի տեսք ունի, ու հնարավոր ա, որ կոնկրետ այդտեղ թույլատրվում ա հեծանվով էլ զեբռի վրայով անցնել։ Իսկ թե վարորդը ինչ ա գոռում, շատ հիմք չի, մանավանդ իր այդ быдло պահվածքից հետո։ Մեկ վայկրյան դանդաղացնելն էլ ձախ թեքվելուց վարորդին չէր սպանի։ Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ հեծանվորդներ կան, որոնց մեքենայի տակ գցելն էլ քիչ ա, բայց դրանք իրենք իրենց ոտով էլ մի օր դրան կարժանանան (ու սա ասում եմ որպես և՛ երկար տարիների վարորդ, և՛ որպես մեքենաշատ փողոցներով երկար տարիներ ռեգուլյար քշելու փորձով հեծանվորդ)։

Մի հեծանվային ակտիվիստ կար, որ ասում էր (մոտավորապես, ճշգրիտ արտահայտությունը չեմ հիշում). «there are two types of cyclists riding in traffic - those who _were_ hit by a car, and those who _will_ be hit by a car»։ Ու այդ վթարների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը ավտովարորդների անփությության պատճառով է լինում․․․ լիքը վարպետ հեծանվորդների մեքենաների հետ վթարներում մահերը վկա․․․

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հեծանվային ակտիվիստ կար, որ ասում էր (մոտավորապես, ճշգրիտ արտահայտությունը չեմ հիշում). «there are two types of cyclists riding in traffic - those who _were_ hit by a car, and those who _will_ be hit by a car»։ Ու այդ վթարների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը ավտովարորդների անփությության պատճառով է լինում․․․ լիքը վարպետ հեծանվորդների մեքենաների հետ վթարներում մահերը վկա․․․


Ահա, մի էդպիսի վթարի էլ ես եմ վախտին ենթարկվել: Դեռ ապահովագրական ընկերությունն ուզում էր մեքենայի ծախսերն ինձնից քերել: Բայց միակ «սխալս» էն էր, որ նեղլիկ փողոցում բավականաչափ արագ չէի քշում, հետևիցս եկող մեքենան էլ չէր ուզում դանդաղել, վազանց անելիս խփեց:

----------


## John

> Իսկ եթե հեծանվորդը խախտում ա անում, իրան պատժելու իրավունք մենակ ՃՈ-ն ունի: Չեմ հասկանում՝ հանուն պատժելու ավելի մեծ ու վտանգավոր խախտում անելու իմաստը, երբ պատիժն ինքնին տեղով մեկ բավական լուրջ խախտում ա:


Դանիայում ՃՈ-ն իրավունք ունի պատժե՞լ հեծանվորդին։ Հայաստանում չկա տենց օրենք։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ահա, մի էդպիսի վթարի էլ ես եմ վախտին ենթարկվել: Դեռ ապահովագրական ընկերությունն ուզում էր մեքենայի ծախսերն ինձնից քերել: Բայց միակ «սխալս» էն էր, որ նեղլիկ փողոցում բավականաչափ արագ չէի քշում, հետևիցս եկող մեքենան էլ չէր ուզում դանդաղել, վազանց անելիս խփեց:


Նեղլիկ փողոցում միշտ ուղիղ մեջտեղով ես քշում․․․ սեփական դառը փորձից եմ ասում․ ըստ Մերֆիի օրենքի, նեղլիկ փողոցում «աջ քաշած» հեծանիվ քշելու ժամանակ այդ փողոցով միշտ ինչ-որ «ջիգիտ» իր «ֆեռարիով» գինեսի ռեկորդ կփորձի խփել։

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), GriFFin (18.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դանիայում ՃՈ-ն իրավունք ունի պատժե՞լ հեծանվորդին։ Հայաստանում չկա տենց օրենք։


Իսկ ո՞վ է իրավասու հեծանվորդի  կողմից _ճանապարհային_ խախտման համար պատժամիջոց ձեռնարկել։

Իմ իմանալով ՃՈ-ն հետիոտների էլ է իրավասու տուգանել․․․

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Շինարար (05.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դանիայում ՃՈ-ն իրավունք ունի պատժե՞լ հեծանվորդին։ Հայաստանում չկա տենց օրենք։


Հայաստանում կա տենց օրենք, ուղղակի ՃՈ-ն զահլա չի անում։ ։)
Հա, Դանիայում իրավունք ունի, ու ստեղի ՃՈ-ն շատ շուստրի ա: Գիտեն՝ որտեղ որ ժամին ու ոնց կանգնեն, որ խախտում անողներին բռնացնեն: Իսկ ստեղ խախտում ա համարվում նույնիսկ էն կարգի «անմեղ» մի բան, ոնց որ լույսը չմիացնելն ա, ճիշտ արգելակներ չունենալը կամ կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնած ժամանակ հեծանիվին նայելը:




> Նեղլիկ փողոցում միշտ ուղիղ մեջտեղով ես քշում․․․ սեփական դառը փորձից եմ ասում․ ըստ Մերֆիի օրենքի, նեղլիկ փողոցում «աջ քաշած» հեծանիվ քշելու ժամանակ այդ փողոցով միշտ ինչ-որ «ջիգիտ» իր «ֆեռարիով» գինեսի ռեկորդ կփորձի խփել։


Հա, ես իմ արևին աջ քաշած էի քշում, որ խախտում արած չլինեմ, էն էլ արի ու տես ոմանք առիթից օգտվում են: Որ հիշում եմ էդ իրավիճակը, սիրտս վատանում ա: Ես ընկել եմ գետնին, հեծանիվիս լույսը ջարդուփշուր էղած, մեքենայի վարորդը մոտենում, ասում ա՝ մեքենաս խազվել ա, պիտի վճարես: Իսկական անասուն:

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), GriFFin (18.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## John

> Հայաստանում կա տենց օրենք, ուղղակի ՃՈ-ն զահլա չի անում։ ։)
> Հա, Դանիայում իրավունք ունի, ու ստեղի ՃՈ-ն շատ շուստրի ա: Գիտեն՝ որտեղ որ ժամին ու ոնց կանգնեն, որ խախտում անողներին բռնացնեն: Իսկ ստեղ խախտում ա համարվում նույնիսկ էն կարգի «անմեղ» մի բան, ոնց որ լույսը չմիացնելն ա, ճիշտ արգելակներ չունենալը կամ կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնած ժամանակ հեծանիվին նայելը:
> 
> 
> Հա, ես իմ արևին աջ քաշած էի քշում, որ խախտում արած չլինեմ, էն էլ արի ու տես ոմանք առիթից օգտվում են: Որ հիշում եմ էդ իրավիճակը, սիրտս վատանում ա: Ես ընկել եմ գետնին, հեծանիվիս լույսը ջարդուփշուր էղած, մեքենայի վարորդը մոտենում, ասում ա՝ մեքենաս խազվել ա, պիտի վճարես: Իսկական անասուն:


Վստա՞հ ես, որ կա։ Աչքովս չի ընկել ինչ-որ օրենք, որտեղ նշված լինի հեծանվորդի կողմից որևէ խախտում անելու համար սահմանված պատիժ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ կա։ Աչքովս չի ընկել ինչ-որ օրենք, որտեղ նշված լինի հեծանվորդի կողմից որևէ խախտում անելու համար սահմանված պատիժ։


Իմ աչքով ընկել ա: Սահմանված պատժի մասին չեմ հիշում, բայց աղոտ հիշում եմ, որ ՃՈ-ն կարա կանգնացնի կոնկրետ խախտումներա անելու դեպքում:

----------


## John

> Իմ աչքով ընկել ա: Սահմանված պատժի մասին չեմ հիշում, բայց աղոտ հիշում եմ, որ ՃՈ-ն կարա կանգնացնի կոնկրետ խախտումներա անելու դեպքում:


Դե էդ չեղավ պատիժ։ Ոստիկանությունը միշտ էլ ու բոլորին էլ (բացի օրենքով սահմանված հատուկ դեպքերից), իրավունք ունի կանգնեցնելու, եթե ինչ-որ խախտում է նկատում։ Իսկ սահմանված պատիժ ամենայն հավանականությամբ չկա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե էդ չեղավ պատիժ։ Ոստիկանությունը միշտ էլ ու բոլորին էլ (բացի օրենքով սահմանված հատուկ դեպքերից), իրավունք ունի կանգնեցնելու, եթե ինչ-որ խախտում է նկատում։ Իսկ սահմանված պատիժ ամենայն հավանականությամբ չկա։


հետիոտնի համար կան տուգանքներ, երևի հեծանվորդներ դեռ բավականին շատ չկան, որ օրենքներ սահմանեն, եթե իրոք չկա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էդ չեղավ պատիժ։ Ոստիկանությունը միշտ էլ ու բոլորին էլ (բացի օրենքով սահմանված հատուկ դեպքերից), իրավունք ունի կանգնեցնելու, եթե ինչ-որ խախտում է նկատում։ Իսկ սահմանված պատիժ ամենայն հավանականությամբ չկա։


Ըստ երևույթին, պատիժն օրենքով չի սահմանվում, այլ ինչ-որ որոշումներով։ Օրենքն էս ա։ Մեքենաների արած խախտումների պատիժների մասին էլ ոչ մի բան չկա։ 

Բայց էստեղ սահմանված վարչական տուգանքներն են, ընդ որում՝ գրած ա տրանսպորտային միջոց, ոչ թե ավտոմոբիլ, հետևաբար դա վերաբերում ա նաև հեծանիվներին, մոպեդներին ու այլ միջոցներին։

Հ.Գ. Հենց օրենքում էլ հեծանիվի սահմանումը որպես տրանսպորտային միջոց. 




> հեծանիվ` առնվազն 2 անիվ ունեցող եւ դրա վրա գտնվող մարդու մկանային ուժով, մասնավորապես ոտնակի կամ բռնակի oգնությամբ շարժման մեջ դրվող տրանuպորտային միջոց, բացառությամբ հաշմանդամային uայլակի.


Հ.Հ.Գ. Երկրորդ լինքում ասվում ա




> 131/5	Մոպեդները, հեծանիվները կամ լծասայլերը վարելու կանոնները խախտելը  5 000

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), John (05.03.2017), Ծլնգ (06.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ոչ մի նոր տեղեկություն․․․ մոդերատորներին՝ խնդրում եմ այս գրառումը ջնջել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի խոսքով, եթե ՃՈ-ն ուզի, կտուգանի հեծանվորդներին, բայց չի ուզում, որտև զահլա բան ա հեծանվորդ տուգանելը, ոնց որ հետիոտն տուգանելը: Նենց որ, իրանք մեքենաներից են կպած: Իսկ Դանիայում հակառակն ա. հեծանվորդ տուգանելն ավելի հեշտ ա, դրա համար հեծանվորդների վրա են ֆիքսված:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նեղլիկ փողոցում միշտ ուղիղ մեջտեղով ես քշում․․․ սեփական դառը փորձից եմ ասում․ ըստ Մերֆիի օրենքի, նեղլիկ փողոցում «աջ քաշած» հեծանիվ քշելու ժամանակ այդ փողոցով միշտ ինչ-որ «ջիգիտ» իր «ֆեռարիով» գինեսի ռեկորդ կփորձի խփել։


ԱՄՆ տարբեր նահանգներում կախված ճանապարհի գոտիների քանակից ու լայնությունից օրենքով թույլատրվում է ողջ ճանապարհային գոտին հեծանվով զբաղեցնելը ու սենց նշաններ են դնում՝

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Cassiopeia (15.03.2017), Աթեիստ (06.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Անկախ իրավիճակից, ու կատարված խախտման ստահակության աստիճանից, զուսպ ու ներողամիտ լինելը լավ բան է, ու երբեմն փրկում է կյանքը։ 
Դեպքեր կան, որ ճանապարհին զիջել-չզիջելու հարցով մարդիկ աքլորանում, իրար են սպանում ամենավերջին ապուշների պես։
Նահանգներում նույնիսկ երթևեկության կանոնագրքում հատուկ նշվում ու խորհուրդ է տրվում զերծ մնալ երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների նկատմամբ որևէ անհանդուրժողական վերաբերմունքից ու նույնիսկ աչքերով կոնտակտից։ 
Հաճախ, ոչ այդքան բարեհաճ իրավիճակում ամենալավ բանը, որ կարող եք անել, դա ժպտալն է ու շուտափույթ սի․․․ հեռանալը հերսոտած ու առյուծ կտրած "օրենքի-ճշտի" մարմնացումից։
Իսկ Կալիֆորնիայում մեծամասամբ կարելի է ասել վարորդները բարեհամբույր են ու հանդուրժող, իսկ ես որպես համ վարորդ, համ հեծանվորդ, համ հետիոտն աշխատում եմ մնացած բոլորին հարգանց ցույց տալ, օրինակ հեծանիվով, շատ հեծանվորդների պես «ստոպ» նշանները չեմ առհամարում, կանգնում ու ձեռքով ժպտալով ճանապարհ եմ տալիս մեքենաներին, երբ իրենք առավելություն ունեն։ 
Երթևեկության մեջ մնացածների նկատմամբ կայուն հարգանքը անվտանգության համար ամենակարևոր գործոններից է։ 
Ստահակություն տեսա՞ք, զիջեք անցեք, շատ-շատ կարող եք սառնասիրտ անգլիացու պես դժգոհ տարուբերել ձեր գլուխը, իսկ վայրից հեռանալուց հետո, երբ արդեն շուրջ բոլորն անվտանգ է, նո՜ր կարող եք ինքներդ ձեզ գոռալ՝ «արյա էս ոչխար-անասունը ո՞վ էր, իջնեի, տայի գլուխը ցխեի պատին․․․», ես տենց եմ անում ։Ճ

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Cassiopeia (15.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (05.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, իրոք անկապ թիթիզություն ա, երբ սաղ օրը հեծանիվով ես տեղաշարժվում


Բյուր ջան, ընհանուր երեք ժամ, գնում եմ ընկերների հետ սուրճ եմ խմում ու հետ։ Սաղ օրը մի 200կմ+ կքշես, ու դա արդեն իսկական թիթիզություն կլինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ընհանուր երեք ժամ, գնում եմ ընկերների հետ սուրճ եմ խմում ու հետ։ Սաղ օրը մի 200կմ+ կքշես, ու դա արդեն իսկական թիթիզություն կլինի։


Դե էդ եմ ասում, ինձ համար հեծանիվն էնքան առօրեական բան ա, որ սենց բաների իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:  :Jpit:  Ասենք իմաստը ո՞րն ա ամեն օր գործի գնալ-գալու ճամփան նկարելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե էդ եմ ասում, ինձ համար հեծանիվն էնքան առօրեական բան ա, որ սենց բաների իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:  Ասենք իմաստը ո՞րն ա ամեն օր գործի գնալ-գալու ճամփան նկարելու


Հա, նոր հասկացա, ինչ ես ասում։ Դե սա ավելի շատ իմաստ կարող է ունենալ սպորտային, մրցումային կամ ժամանցային հեծանվարշավների դեպքում, որտեղ երթուղիները, տեսարանները, դժվարությունները, մարդիկ ու էլի բաներ օրիգինալ են ։Ճ
Քեզ համար անիմաստ կարող է լինել, բան չասի ։Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե էդ եմ ասում, ինձ համար հեծանիվն էնքան առօրեական բան ա, որ սենց բաների իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:  Ասենք իմաստը ո՞րն ա ամեն օր գործի գնալ-գալու ճամփան նկարելու


Բյուր մոռացա հարցնել, քո առօրեական հեծանվային ճամփի երկարությունը ինչքա՞ն է: Իմ հասկանալով, գործի գնալ գալը ձեր կողմերում միջինը պիտի որ մի քանի կիլոմետր լինի, այսինքն խաղուպար :Ճ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Օրենքով շատ դժվար է ղեկավարել հեծանվորդ-վարորդ և հեծանվորդ-հետիոտն հարաբերությունները: Ովքեր որ նեղ փողոցի մեջտեղով հանգիստ հեծանվում են, թող մի պահ պատկերացնեն, որ իրենք հեծանվով աշխատանքի են շտապում, իսկ հեծանվահետիոտնային համատեղ trail-ով մարդիկ իրենց կայֆին զբոսնում են, ու ձև չունես իրենց վազանցելու, պիտի հետևներից խելոք գնաս հետիոտնի արագությամբ: Պարզապես փոխադարձ հարգանք է պետք, որը վիդեոյում բացակայում է: Ասենք, "олень"-ը տվյալ իրավիճակում չափազանց է, ես նման դեպքերում բավարարվում եմ սիգնալով: Հեծանվորդն էլ, ով ոնց որ թե ի սկզբանե սխալ է, փոխանակ խելոք ընդունի իր սխալն ու հեռանա, կրակի մեջ յուղ է լցնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Օրենքով շատ դժվար է ղեկավարել հեծանվորդ-վարորդ և հեծանվորդ-հետիոտն հարաբերությունները: Ովքեր որ նեղ փողոցի մեջտեղով հանգիստ հեծանվում են,* թող մի պահ պատկերացնեն, որ իրենք հեծանվով աշխատանքի են շտապում, իսկ հեծանվահետիոտնային համատեղ trail-ով մարդիկ իրենց կայֆին զբոսնում են*, ու ձև չունես իրենց վազանցելու, պիտի հետևներից խելոք գնաս հետիոտնի արագությամբ: Պարզապես փոխադարձ հարգանք է պետք, որը վիդեոյում բացակայում է: Ասենք, "олень"-ը տվյալ իրավիճակում չափազանց է, ես նման դեպքերում բավարարվում եմ սիգնալով: Հեծանվորդն էլ, ով ոնց որ թե ի սկզբանե սխալ է, փոխանակ խելոք ընդունի իր սխալն ու հեռանա, կրակի մեջ յուղ է լցնում:


Պատկերացնել պետք չի՝ ամենօրյա երևույթ է։ Սովորաբար մի փոքր «ծնգը» հերիք է, որ հետիոտները մի կողմ քաշվեն, ու եթե հետևիցս եկող մեքենան մի փոքր սիգնալ տա, ինչով կազդարարի որ ինձ տեսել է, մեծ հաճույքով կողմ կքաշվեմ՝ ճանապարհը զիջելով։

Բայց համեմատությունդ տեղին չէ, որևհետև․ (ա) հեծանվի հետ վթարի մեջ ընկած հետիոտնը դժվար թե այնպես վնասվի, ինչպես մեքենայի հետ վթարի մեջ ընկած հեծանվորդը; (բ) հեծանվի արագությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ հետիոտներին նկատես ու շրջանցես, ինչպես նաև հեծանվորդները շատ ավելի զգոն են ճանապարհի ու այն օգտագործողների նկատմամբ; (գ) նեղ ճանապարհները սովորաբար շատ երկար չեն լինում, և հետևից դանդաղ եկող մեքենան խաչմերուկում հնարավորություն կունենա վազանցելու; (դ) ես հեծանվովս նեղ ճանապարհների արագության սահմանափակմանը ոչ շատ զիջող արագությամբ եմ քշում, իսկ վազանցող ավտովարորդը խախտում է անում; (ե) որպես ավտովարորդ նեղ ճանապարհը հեծանվորդի հետ կիսելիս կնախընտրեմ, որ հեծանվորդը գծի մեջտեղով քշի, այլ ոչ-թե «աջ քաշած», որևհետև այդ դեպքում այդ նեղվածքի մեջ նրա տեսանելիությունը մեծանում է, ես էլ՝ [խղծի ու օրենքի] ջարմի տակ չեմ ընկնում անփոթորեն հեծանվորդին տակը գցելով; (զ՝ ամենակարևորը) գծի մեջտեղով քշելով ես ոչ թե «իմ կայֆին զբոսնում եմ», այլ իմ կյանքի ապահովությունն եմ երաշխավորում։

----------

boooooooom (06.03.2017), Աթեիստ (06.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ԱՄՆ տարբեր նահանգներում կախված ճանապարհի գոտիների քանակից ու լայնությունից օրենքով թույլատրվում է ողջ ճանապարհային գոտին հեծանվով զբաղեցնելը ու սենց նշաններ են դնում՝


Դեռ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել օրենք, որը արգելի հեծանվորդներին «ամբողջ գիծը» օգտագործել, եթե չկա առանձին հեծանիվների համար նախատեսված գիծ (այդ դեպքում էլ շատերը չեն արգելում, եթե մեքենաների հոսանքի արագությամբ ես քշում), ու եթե հեծանիվները այդ ճանապարհի վրա  արգելված չեն։ Այդ նշանները սովորաբար դրվում են ավտովարորդների համար, որ սիգնալները չկապեն։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատկերացնել պետք չի՝ ամենօրյա երևույթ է։ Սովորաբար մի փոքր «ծնգը» հերիք է, որ հետիոտները մի կողմ քաշվեն, ու եթե հետևիցս եկող մեքենան մի փոքր սիգնալ տա, ինչով կազդարարի որ ինձ տեսել է, մեծ հաճույքով կողմ կքաշվեմ՝ ճանապարհը զիջելով։
> 
> Բայց համեմատությունդ տեղին չէ, որևհետև․ (ա) հեծանվի հետ վթարի մեջ ընկած հետիոտնը դժվար թե այնպես վնասվի, ինչպես մեքենայի հետ վթարի մեջ ընկած հեծանվորդը; (բ) հեծանվի արագությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ հետիոտներին նկատես ու շրջանցես, ինչպես նաև հեծանվորդները շատ ավելի զգոն են ճանապարհի ու այն օգտագործողների նկատմամբ; (գ) նեղ ճանապարհները սովորաբար շատ երկար չեն լինում, և հետևից դանդաղ եկող մեքենան խաչմերուկում հնարավորություն կունենա վազանցելու; (դ) ես հեծանվովս նեղ ճանապարհների արագության սահմանափակմանը ոչ շատ զիջող արագությամբ եմ քշում, իսկ վազանցող ավտովարորդը խախտում է անում; (ե) որպես ավտովարորդ նեղ ճանապարհը հեծանվորդի հետ կիսելիս կնախընտրեմ, որ հեծանվորդը գծի մեջտեղով քշի, այլ ոչ-թե «աջ քաշած», որևհետև այդ դեպքում այդ նեղվածքի մեջ նրա տեսանելիությունը մեծանում է, ես էլ՝ [խղծի ու օրենքի] ջարմի տակ չեմ ընկնում անփոթորեն հեծանվորդին տակը գցելով; (զ՝ ամենակարևորը) գծի մեջտեղով քշելով ես ոչ թե «իմ կայֆին զբոսնում եմ», այլ իմ կյանքի ապահովությունն եմ երաշխավորում։


Եթե նաուշնիկներով չես հեծանվի վրա, պիտի որ առանց սիգնալի էլ լսես հետևից եկող մեքենայի ձայնը: Իսկ մեքենայի սիգնալը, ի տարբերություն հեծանվի սիգնալի, շատերը ընկալում են որպես ագրեսսիայի նշան: Այդպես է ստացվել արևմտյան հասարակություններում (Ասիային դա չի վերաբերվում):

Իսկ համեմատությունը լավ էլ տեղին է: Լիքը հեծանվորդներ համարում են որ մեքենային հավասար իրավունքներ ունեն ճանապարհի վրա, քանի որ օրենքը թույլ է տալիս: Ու ոչ միայն նեղ փողոցների վրա: Մի քանի գծանի գլխավոր փողոցների վրա հաճախ են հեծանվորդները քշում ձախ գծի մեջտեղով (ես ձախակողմյան շարժման մասին եմ խոսում), լուրջ անհարմարություն պատճառելով հետևից եկող վարորդներին, ովքեր պիտի տրաֆիկի մեջ անցք ճարեն, որ կարողանան շրջանցել: Ես ինքս նման փողոցներում պարզապես հեծանիվ չեմ քշում: Ալտերնատիվ ուղի կփնտրեմ, որտեղ շատ չեմ խանգարի ուրիշներին: Եթե ալտերնատիվ ուղի չկա, այլ տրանսպորտային միջոցից կօգտվեմ: Փողոցները առաջին հերթին ավտոտրանսպորտի համար են: Եթե հեծանվորդներին շատ է պետք հենց այդտեղ քշել, թող համապատասխան օրգաններից պահանջեն զուգահեռ հեծանվուղի սարքել:

----------


## anslov

> Դեռ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել օրենք, որը արգելի հեծանվորդներին «ամբողջ գիծը» օգտագործել, եթե չկա առանձին հեծանիվների համար նախատեսված գիծ (այդ դեպքում էլ շատերը չեն արգելում, եթե մեքենաների հոսանքի արագությամբ ես քշում), ու եթե հեծանիվները այդ ճանապարհի վրա  արգելված չեն։ Այդ նշանները սովորաբար դրվում են ավտովարորդների համար, որ սիգնալները չկապեն։


Օրենքի և կանոնների չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից




> Riding on the right
> 
> You *must* stay as close to the right edge of the road whenever possible, especially if you're slower than other traffic.
> 
> Ministry of Transportation 
> http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/saf...e-safety.shtml

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե նաուշնիկներով չես հեծանվի վրա, պիտի որ առանց սիգնալի էլ լսես հետևից եկող մեքենայի ձայնը: Իսկ մեքենայի սիգնալը, ի տարբերություն հեծանվի սիգնալի, շատերը ընկալում են որպես ագրեսսիայի նշան: Այդպես է ստացվել արևմտյան հասարակություններում (Ասիային դա չի վերաբերվում):
> 
> Իսկ համեմատությունը լավ էլ տեղին է: Լիքը հեծանվորդներ համարում են որ մեքենային հավասար իրավունքներ ունեն ճանապարհի վրա, քանի որ օրենքը թույլ է տալիս: Ու ոչ միայն նեղ փողոցների վրա: Մի քանի գծանի գլխավոր փողոցների վրա հաճախ են հեծանվորդները քշում ձախ գծի մեջտեղով (ես ձախակողմյան շարժման մասին եմ խոսում), լուրջ անհարմարություն պատճառելով հետևից եկող վարորդներին, ովքեր պիտի տրաֆիկի մեջ անցք ճարեն, որ կարողանան շրջանցել: Ես ինքս նման փողոցներում պարզապես հեծանիվ չեմ քշում: Ալտերնատիվ ուղի կփնտրեմ, որտեղ շատ չեմ խանգարի ուրիշներին: Եթե ալտերնատիվ ուղի չկա, այլ տրանսպորտային միջոցից կօգտվեմ: Փողոցները առաջին հերթին ավտոտրանսպորտի համար են: Եթե հեծանվորդներին շատ է պետք հենց այդտեղ քշել, *թող համապատասխան օրգաններից պահանջեն զուգահեռ հեծանվուղի սարքել*:


Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով հեծանվորդները դե՞մ են հեծանվաուղիներին։  :LOL:  Պահանջելը հա էլ պահանջում ենք, որոշ դեպքերում լսում են, որոշ դեպքերում՝ խուլ ականջով (մի քանի տեղական հեծանվաուղի կա, որ սպանես՝ հեծանվով չեմ մտնի՝ ավելի ապահով է մեքենաների հետ քշելը)։

Իսկ համեմատությունդ սխալ էր մենակ այն պատճառով, որ մեր այստեղ խրախուսածը հենց ապահովությունն էր։ Հետիոտնը այդ ապահովության խնդիրը չունի, որ ամբողջ ուղու լայնքը «կայֆի համար» պգտագործի։ Ու հեծանվորդների մեծամասնությունը մայթին կից կնախընտրեն քշել, ավտոմեքենաների հոսքին էլ չխանգարել, եթե դա ապահով լինի։ Իսկ ալտերնատիվ ճանապարհների տեսանկյունից՝ դրանք կարող են էլ ավել անապահով լինել։ Քո նկարագրած դեպքում, գոնե ավտոմեքենաները հնարավորություն ունեն կողքի գիծ մտնել, իսկ ավելի նեղ փողոցներում մեքենաները հեծանվորդների հետ ավելի դժվար են ճանապարհ կիսում։

Սիգնալի մասով էլ․․․ ոչ թե հեծանվորդի մեքենային լսելու խնդիրն է այստեղ, այլ հեծանվորդի տեսանելիությունը մեքենայի վարորդի կողմից։ Ես հա էլ լսում եմ մեքենաներին, բայց չգիտեմ ինքը ինձ տեսել է թե չէ, ու կենտրոնով քշում եմ, որ ստիպեմ այդ վարորդին ինձ տեսնել։ Իսկ եթե թեթևակի ազդարարի, որ տեսել է, ես էլ կողք կքաշվեմ։ Հավատա, որ ոչ մի հեծանվորդ էլ չի սիրում մեքենաների հետ նույն ճանապարհներով քշել․․․ որոշ քաղաքաներում դա, կասեի, ցնորքի մակարդակի բան է։ Բայց որոշ դեպքերում դրանց ավելի ապահով այլընտրանքներ չկան։ Ու թե ես ինչ տրանսպորտից օգտվեմ, ուրիշների գործը հաստատ չի։ Իսկ եթե քո դուրը այդքան չեն գալիս հեծանվորդները մեքենաների գծերում, ապա օրենսդիրներից պահանջի, որ օրենքը փոխեն։ Իսկ քանի օրենքը թույլ ա տալիս, *հեծանվորդները մեքենային հավասար իրավունքներ ունեն ճանապարհի վրա*։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Օրենքի և կանոնների չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից





> Riding on the right
> 
> You must stay as close to the right edge of the road whenever possible, especially if you're slower than other traffic.
> 
> Ministry of Transportation
> http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/saf...e-safety.shtml


Կանադայում հեծանիվ քշած չկամ, բայց ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում «whenever possible» դարձվածքի վրա։ Ու քո բերած հղմամբ էջի վրա էն «Cycling Skills: Ontario's Guide to Safe Cycling» ֆայլը տեսնո՞ւմ ես, այ մեջը որ գնաս 15 էջ, սենց մի պուպուշ նախադասություն կհանդիպես․



> Taking a lane
> 
> In urban areas where a curb lane is too narrow to share safely with a motorist, it is legal to take the whole lane by riding in the centre of it. On high-speed roads, it is not safe to take the whole lane. To move left in a lane, shoulder check, signal left and shoulder check again then move to the centre of the lane when it is safe to do so.


 :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հավատա, որ ոչ մի հեծանվորդ էլ չի սիրում մեքենաների հետ նույն ճանապարհներով քշել․․․ որոշ քաղաքաներում դա, կասեի, ցնորքի մակարդակի բան է։ Բայց որոշ դեպքերում դրանց ավելի ապահով այլընտրանքներ չկան։ Ու թե ես ինչ տրանսպորտից օգտվեմ, ուրիշների գործը հաստատ չի։ Իսկ եթե քո դուրը այդքան չեն գալիս հեծանվորդները մեքենաների գծերում, ապա օրենսդիրներից պահանջի, որ օրենքը փոխեն։ Իսկ քանի օրենքը թույլ ա տալիս, *հեծանվորդները մեքենային հավասար իրավունքներ ունեն ճանապարհի վրա*։


Ինձ պատահում են հեծանվորդներ, ովքեր, կողքի հեծանվուղին թողած, փողոցով են քշում: Երևի որովհետև իրենց խանգարում են դանդաղ հեծանվորդները, ավելի լավ է իրենք խանգարեն մեքենաներին:
Վերջին մասի պահով, ես օրինապաշտ չեմ, ու ինչպե վերևում արդեն նշել էի, չեմ կարծում, որ օրենքով հնարավոր է անհրաժեշտ չափով ղեկավարել հեծանիվների մասնակցությունը տրաֆիկին: Հավասար իրավունքները նշանակում են նաև հավասար պարտականություններ: Օրինակ, պահանջել հեծանիվների պարտադիր գրանցում ու համարանիշ, որ օրինախախտին ավելի հեշտ լինի պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Իսկ դա արդեն ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն է, որին ես դեմ եմ:
Այդուհանդերձ, որոշ քաղաքներ փորձում են օրենքով արգելել հեծանիվներին որոշ ծանրաբեռնված փողոցներից, ինչը իմ կարծիքով շատ խելամիտ որոշում է:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ պատահում են հեծանվորդներ, ովքեր, կողքի հեծանվուղին թողած, փողոցով են քշում: Երևի որովհետև իրենց խանգարում են դանդաղ հեծանվորդները, ավելի լավ է իրենք խանգարեն մեքենաներին:
> Վերջին մասի պահով, ես օրինապաշտ չեմ, ու ինչպե վերևում արդեն նշել էի, չեմ կարծում, որ օրենքով հնարավոր է անհրաժեշտ չափով ղեկավարել հեծանիվների մասնակցությունը տրաֆիկին: Հավասար իրավունքները նշանակում են նաև հավասար պարտականություններ: Օրինակ, պահանջել հեծանիվների պարտադիր գրանցում ու համարանիշ, որ օրինախախտին ավելի հեշտ լինի պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Իսկ դա արդեն ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն է, որին ես դեմ եմ:
> Այդուհանդերձ, որոշ քաղաքներ փորձում են օրենքով արգելել հեծանիվներին որոշ ծանրաբեռնված փողոցներից, ինչը իմ կարծիքով շատ խելամիտ որոշում է:


Արդեն ասեցի, որ որոշ հեծանվաուղիներ ավելի անապահով են քան մեքենաների հոսքի հետ քշելը։ Կոնկրետ քո բերած դեպքերում չգիտեմ ինչն է պատճառը, բայց եթե պնդաճակատ ուզում են մեքենաների հոսքը դանդաղեցրած լինեն, ապա հա, ձեն տուր օրենսդիրներին, թող այդտեղ հեծանիվները արգելող նշան դնեն։ Ամենաիդեալականը կլիներ ունենալ առանձին գծեր մեքենաների, հեծանիվների ու հետիոտների համար, բայց դա ոչ բոլոր տեղեր է հնարավոր կամ պրակտիկ։ Ուրեմն համատեղ երթևեկությանը մասնակցող բոլորն էլ միմյանց նկատմամբ պետք է զգոն լինեն։ Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, արևմտյան ինդուստրիալիզացիայի պայմաններում (եվրոպական որոշ երկրները չհաշված) հեծանիվը մղվել է երկրորդ պլան, ու ավտովարորդների մեծ մասը հեծանվորդներին համարում են գլխացավանք և ոչ թե համատեղ երթևեկության լիիրավ անդամ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Արդեն ասեցի, որ որոշ հեծանվաուղիներ ավելի անապահով են քան մեքենաների հոսքի հետ քշելը։ Կոնկրետ քո բերած դեպքերում չգիտեմ ինչն է պատճառը, բայց եթե պնդաճակատ ուզում են մեքենաների հոսքը դանդաղեցրած լինեն, ապա հա, ձեն տուր օրենսդիրներին, թող այդտեղ հեծանիվները արգելող նշան դնեն։ Ամենաիդեալականը կլիներ ունենալ առանձին գծեր մեքենաների, հեծանիվների ու հետիոտների համար, բայց դա ոչ բոլոր տեղեր է հնարավոր կամ պրակտիկ։ Ուրեմն համատեղ երթևեկությանը մասնակցող բոլորն էլ միմյանց նկատմամբ պետք է զգոն լինեն։ Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, արևմտյան ինդուստրիալիզացիայի պայմաններում (եվրոպական որոշ երկրները չհաշված) հեծանիվը մղվել է երկրորդ պլան, ու ավտովարորդների մեծ մասը հեծանվորդներին համարում են գլխացավանք և ոչ թե համատեղ երթևեկության լիիրավ անդամ։


Հավասար պարտականությունների պահը չմեկնաբանեցիր, դրա համար կոնկրետ հարցեր տամ:
1. Համաձա՞յն ես, որ հավասար իրավունքների դեպքում պիտի պարտականություններն էլ հավասար լինեն: Եթե ոչ, այլ հարցեր չունեմ: Եթե այո, ապա
2. Ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում հեծանիվի՝ պարտադիր համարանիշ ունենալուն, հեծանիվ ունենալու համար հարկ վճարելուն՝ ավտոմեքենաներին հավասար: Եթե դրական ես վերաբերվում, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, արդյո՞ք դա պատճառ չի հանդիսանա, որ լիքը մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեն հեծանիվից: Եթե բացասական, կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել (առանց հակասելու առաջին հարցի պատասխանին):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր մոռացա հարցնել, քո առօրեական հեծանվային ճամփի երկարությունը ինչքա՞ն է: Իմ հասկանալով, գործի գնալ գալը ձեր կողմերում միջինը պիտի որ մի քանի կիլոմետր լինի, այսինքն խաղուպար :Ճ


Նայած  :Jpit:  Երբ հին տանս էի ապրում, օրը 20-30 կմ էի քշում՝ կախված նրանից, թե էդ օրը որտեղ էի գործի: Էս վերջին կես տարում օրը 10-20 կմ ա դարձել, էլի կախված նրանից, թե որտեղ եմ գործի ու հանգանամքների բերումով որ ճամփով եմ տուն քշում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հետիոտն-վարորդ հակամարտությանը, ապա One Way-ը երևի կզարմանա, եթե իմանա, որ մի շարք եվրոպական քաղաքներում հեծանիվները նույնիսկ առավելություն ունեն մեքենաների նկատմամբ: Քաղաքներ կան, որտեղ բազմաթիվ փողոցներ մեքենաները մտնելու իրավունք ուղղակի չունեն: Որոշ փողոցներ էլ մեքենաները կարող են մտնել, բայց հեծանիվին վազանց անելու իրավունք չունեն, ու իրականում էդ փողոցներ մտնելը մեքենայի համար գլխացավանք ա դառնում: Դրան գումարենք, որ մեքենաները միշտ պիտի զիջեն հեծանվորդին ու այլ արտոնություններ: Ինչի՞ համար ա սա արվում: Տվյալ քաղաքների համար շատ կարևոր ա հեծանիվի օգտագործումը խթանելը զուտ բնապահպանական ու քաղաքացիների առողջության տեսանկյունից: Այ հենց սրա համար էլ հեծանվորդներն ունեն լրացուցիչ արտոնություններ:

Բայց էն քաղաքներում, որտեղ չկան էս արտոնությունները, գոնե մարդավարի վերաբերմունք հեծանվորդի նկատմամբ արժե պահանջել: Վերցնենք հենց Երևանը: Էնտեղ փողոցը հավասարապես մեքենաներինն ու հեծանվորդներինն ա, բայց դա դժվար ա բացատրել մեքենաների վարորդներին: Իսկ էդ հիստերիկ սիգնալներն ուղղակի տեռորի են ենթարկում: Էն սուտի հեծանվային ուղին էլ մայթերի վրայով ա անցնում: Դա էլ դժվար ա բացատրել հետիոտնին: 

Ու համաձայն եմ Ծլնգի հետ, որ ստեղ շատ կարևոր ա փոխադարձ հարգանքը: Բայց երևի փոխադարձ հարգանքը սկսվում ա փոխադարձ հասկացվածությունից: Շատ քաղաքներում խնդիրն էն ա, որ հեծանվորդներն ու մեքենայի վարորդները տարբեր մարդիկ են: Իմ նշած եվրոպական քաղաքներում ամեն մի մեքենայի վարորդ նաև հեծանվորդ ա, հեծանվորդներից շատերն էլ մեքենայի վարորդ են, հետևաբար իրար հասկանալը շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ստացվում:

----------

Շինարար (06.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հետիոտն-վարորդ հակամարտությանը, ապա One Way-ը երևի կզարմանա, եթե իմանա, որ մի շարք եվրոպական քաղաքներում հեծանիվները նույնիսկ առավելություն ունեն մեքենաների նկատմամբ: Քաղաքներ կան, որտեղ բազմաթիվ փողոցներ մեքենաները մտնելու իրավունք ուղղակի չունեն: Որոշ փողոցներ էլ մեքենաները կարող են մտնել, բայց հեծանիվին վազանց անելու իրավունք չունեն, ու իրականում էդ փողոցներ մտնելը մեքենայի համար գլխացավանք ա դառնում: Դրան գումարենք, որ մեքենաները միշտ պիտի զիջեն հեծանվորդին ու այլ արտոնություններ: Ինչի՞ համար ա սա արվում: Տվյալ քաղաքների համար շատ կարևոր ա հեծանիվի օգտագործումը խթանելը զուտ բնապահպանական ու քաղաքացիների առողջության տեսանկյունից: Այ հենց սրա համար էլ հեծանվորդներն ունեն լրացուցիչ արտոնություններ:


Բացարձակապես չեմ զարմանա: Ու երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ որոշ փողոցներ բացառապես հեծանվային սարքելուն: Կամ որ մեքենայի համար գլխացավանք լինի: Բայց պետք է նաև իրատեսական լինել հեծանվի սահմանափակումների հետ կապված: Հեռավորություններ կան, որ միայն եզակի էնտուիզաստներ են հեծանիվով գնալու: Գումարած դեպքեր, երբ մարդը շտապում է, կամ լիքը բեռ ունի, կամ այլ պատճառներ: Վարորդներին նույնպես պետք է հնարավորություն տալ հնարավորինս արդյունավետորեն տեղից տեղ գնալ: Թող որոշ փողոցներ էլ հեծանվորդների համար գլխացավանք լինի մտնելը, կամ ընդհանրապես արգելվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բացարձակապես չեմ զարմանա: Ու երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ որոշ փողոցներ բացառապես հեծանվային սարքելուն: Կամ որ մեքենայի համար գլխացավանք լինի: Բայց պետք է նաև իրատեսական լինել հեծանվի սահմանափակումների հետ կապված: Հեռավորություններ կան, որ միայն եզակի էնտուիզաստներ են հեծանիվով գնալու: Գումարած դեպքեր, երբ մարդը շտապում է, կամ լիքը բեռ ունի, կամ այլ պատճառներ: Վարորդներին նույնպես պետք է հնարավորություն տալ հնարավորինս արդյունավետորեն տեղից տեղ գնալ: Թող որոշ փողոցներ էլ հեծանվորդների համար գլխացավանք լինի մտնելը, կամ ընդհանրապես արգելվի:


Դե դրա համար քաղաքների մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե քաղաքից քաղաք հեռավորություն անցնելու: Չնայած հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ հիմա Կոպենհագենի շրջակայքում հեծանվային «մայրուղիներ» են կառուցում, մի մասն էլ արդեն կառուցել են: Արդյունքում՝ մարդիկ կարող են մոտակա քաղաքներից հեծանիվով գալ գործի (քշելով օրը 80-100 կմ): Ու պատկերացրու, էդպիսի մարդիկ եզակի էնտուզիաստներ չեն, բավական շատ են:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շտապելուն ու բեռ ունենալուն, ապա տարիներ առաջ, երբ Նիդեռլանդների Խրոնինգենի նորընտիր երիտասարդ քաղաքապետը որոշեց քաղաքը հեծանվային դարձնել, նորից նույն տիպի փաստարկներ էին բերվում, դրան էլ ավելանում էր էն, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնի խանութները տակ կտան, եթե մեքենաները չկարողանան դրանց մոտով անցնել: Տարիներ անց իրավիճակն էսպիսին ա. եթե Խրոնինգենում շտապում ես, ուրեմն անպայման հեծանիվով կգնաս, ոչ թե մեքենայով, ոչ էլ հասարակական տրանսպորտով: Եթե բեռ ունես, զանազան հեծանվային հարմարանքներ կան, որ բեռը հեծանիվով տեղափոխես: Տո մարդիկ նույնիսկ երեխաների համար վագոնչիկներ ունեն, երեխաներին դպրոց հեծանիվով են տանում: Եթե շատ բեռ ունես, կարող ես մեքենայից օգտվել, ոչինչ, մի քիչ էլ երկար ճանապարհ անցիր: 

Իսկ վարորդների համար ալամ աշխարհը բաց քշելու տեղ ա: Թող քաղաքի ներսում էլ մի քիչ նեղվեն: Իսկ եթե քաղաքը կամ պետությունը հեծանիվն առաջնահերթություն ա սարքել, բնականաբար, վարորդների կյանքը դժվարացվելու ա: Օրինակ, նույն Նիդեռլանդներում բավական թանկ արժե վարորդական իրավունք ձեռք բերելը: Դրան էլ գումարած հարկերն ու պարկինգի գները: Արդյունքում՝ մարդիկ երկու անգամ են մտածում մեքենա առնելուց առաջ ու երկու անգամ են մտածում տնից դուրս գալիս մեքենայո՞վ գնալ, թե՞ հեծանիվով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ Քրիստիանիա հեծանիվի օրինակ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հավասար պարտականությունների պահը չմեկնաբանեցիր, դրա համար կոնկրետ հարցեր տամ:
> 1. Համաձա՞յն ես, որ հավասար իրավունքների դեպքում պիտի պարտականություններն էլ հավասար լինեն: Եթե ոչ, այլ հարցեր չունեմ: Եթե այո, ապա
> 2. Ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում հեծանիվի՝ պարտադիր համարանիշ ունենալուն, հեծանիվ ունենալու համար հարկ վճարելուն՝ ավտոմեքենաներին հավասար: Եթե դրական ես վերաբերվում, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, արդյո՞ք դա պատճառ չի հանդիսանա, որ լիքը մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեն հեծանիվից: Եթե բացասական, կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել (առանց հակասելու առաջին հարցի պատասխանին):


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ թե ինչ նկատի ունես հավասար պարտականություններով, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել կոնկրետ հարցերիդ։
1. Այո, համաձայն եմ․․․ բայց համատեղ օգտագործվող ճանապարհներին այսօր մեքենաները շատ ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ունեն քան հեծանիվները։ Օրինակ մեկից ավել գծով ճանապարհներին մեքենաները կարող են բոլոր գծերն էլ օգտագործել, իսկ հեծանիվը՝ ոչ։ Ու կասկածում եմ, թե մեքենաների վարորդները կուզենան, որ հեծանվորդները սկսեն գծեր փոխել, ինչպես նաև՝ հեծանվորդների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը։ Մեքենաները հոսքի մեջ հեծանիվ վարելը հեշտ գործ չի, իսկ գծեր փոխելով վարելը շատերի համար ինքնասպանություն ա։

2․ Համարանիշ ունենալը համարում եմ աբսուրդ, քանի որ լիքը ավելորդ բյուրոկրատիա ա ավելացնելու (ծախս), առանց որևէ մեծ օգտի։ Հեծանվորդների կողմից հասցված վնասվածքը (թե՛ գույքային, թե՛ մարմնական) աննշան է, իսկ համարանիշները հենց վնասվածք պատճառողներին բռնելու համար են (այլ ոչ թե խախտողներին ըստ արժանվույն տուգանելու)։ ԱՄՆ/Կանադայիից, ՄԹ-ից ու Ավստրալիայից հետազոտություններ եմ տեսել հեծանվորդների խախտումների մասին, որոնք ցույց են տվել, որ միջինում հեծանվորդները մոտավորապես նույն քանակով են օրենքը խախտում, ինչ ավտովարորդները (այլ ոչ թե ավելի շատ, ինչպես շատ ավտովարորդներ են կարծում), և դա անում են մեծ մասամբ իրենց ապահվության համար car-centric միջավայրում։ Ու այդ երկրների հեծանվային ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի վիճակը (ու դրա հետևանքով հեծանվորդների իրավունքների սահմանափակումը) ուղղակի ծիծաղալի է իրենց զարգացվածության աստիճանին համեմատ (հա, գիտեմ, կա ահռելի տարածքների խնդիրը, որոնք բացակայում են շատ եվրոպական երկրներում, բայց մեծ քաղաքների կենտրոններում էլ է վիճակը տխուր՝ առանձին բացառություններով, իհարկե)։

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է քեզ թվում, թե հեծանվորդները հարկ(եր) չեն վճարում։ Ճանապարհային ինֆրաստրուկտուրան սովորաբար ֆինանսավորվում է տաբեր եղանակներով, ընդգրկյալ մի քանի տարբեր տեսակի հարկերը։ Կոնկրետ իմ օրինակով․ հեծանվից բացի ունեմ մեքենանա էլ, որի համար տալիս եմ տարեկան գրանցման հարկ, ինչի մի մասը գնում է ճանապարհային ֆոնդին։ Տնային հարկերի մի մասը գնում է տեղական ճանապարհային ֆոնդին, առևտրի հետ կապված հարկերի մի մասը գնում է շրջանային ճանապարհային ծախսերի։ Ու մեքենաս գարաժում կանգնելը և փոխարենը հեծանիվ քշելս շատ ավելի էժան է նստում այդ ֆոնդերի վրա։ Միակ հարկը, որին չեմ մասնակցում, դա բենզինի վրա հավելյալ հարկերն են, որոնց մի մասը գնում է ճանապարհային պահպանմաննորոգման վրա, ու համարում եմ, որ հեծանվորդները չպիտի մասնակցեն այս հարկին, քանի որ ճանապարհների մաշելուն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են մասնակցում քան մեքենաները։ Ի դեպ վերջին հարկերը չեն վճարում էլէկտրական մեքենաների տերերը, իսկ բեռնատար մեքենաները՝ վճարում են ճանապարհներին իրենց հասցրած վնասին անհամեմատ քիչ։ Ի դեպ հիմա արևմտյան աշխարհում հեծանվաուղիների ծախսի մեծ մասը ֆինանսավորվում է «private-public partnership»-ներով։ Ու Բյուրի նշած բիզնեսները, որոնք կարծում էին թե մեքենաներ վարել դժվարացնելը իրենց բիզնեսներին կխփի, բայց ի վերջո տեսան, որ հեծանվային տրաֆիկը ավելի շատ եկամուտ է բերում, սիրով մասնակցում եմ այդպիսի համագործակցությունների։ Հեծանվային ակտիվիստ կազմակերպություններն էլ են պարբերաբար դրամահավաքներ անում և ուղղում այդ գումարները նաև այսպիսի համագործակցությունների (ինչպես նաև լոբբիինգի, հեծանվային անվտանգության համակրթությանը, և այլն)։ Ու քանի որ հեծանվորդները արդեն իսկ վճարում են հարկերի գերակշռող մասը, ինչպես նաև մասնակցում են ծախսերին այլ ձևերով էլ, ապա ո՛չ, չեմ կարծում, թե դրանց պատճառով հեծանվորդները կդադարեն հեծանիվ վարել։ Մի քանի հարցում եմ տեսել (սրան նվիրված լուրջ հետազոտություն աչքովս չի ընկել), ըստ որոնց հեծանվորդները պատրաստ են էլ ավել «հարկեր վճարել», եթե դա կբերի առանձնացված հեծանվաուղիների։ Որոշ երկրներում հեծանիվ վարելը կենսակերպ է (way of life) ու դրանից այդ երկրների կյանքի որակները մենակ բարձրանում են։ Ուրիշ տեղեր էլ, հեծանիվ վարում են ոչ այնքան պրակտիկությունից ելնելով, ինչքան ավտոմեքենաների համար նախատեսված կենսակերպին ի հակառակ։ Այդպիսի երկրներում հեշտ բան չի հեծանիվ քշելը, իսկ ագրեսիվ վարորդները դա էլ ավելի են բարդացնում։ Կարծես չհակասեցի, չէ՞։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (06.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս էլ Քրիստիանիա հեծանիվի օրինակ


Երեք ակնանի հեծանիվների մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ Bakfiets տեսնելուց նախանձով եմ լցվում․․․ ցավոք սրտի դեռ չեմ կարողանում դրա գնի ծախսը հիմնավորել ինձ համար։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեք ակնանի հեծանիվների մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ Bakfiets տեսնելուց նախանձով եմ լցվում․․․ ցավոք սրտի դեռ չեմ կարողանում դրա գնի ծախսը հիմնավորել ինձ համար։


Հա, եթե մեքենա ունես, դժվար գնի ծախսը հիմնավորես: Բայց մեքենա չունեցողների համար սա իսկական երազանք ա թե՛ բեռներ, թե՛ մարդկանց տեղափոխելու համար  :Smile:  Ճիշտ ա՝ հեծանվուղիների վրա էլ իրանք են նյարդայնացնողները, որովհետև թե՛ ավելի դանդաղ են, թե՛ գրավում են ամբողջ ճանապարհը, ու վազանցը դժվարանում ա, բայց դե մեկ ա, լավ բան են:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բայց դե մեկ ա, լավ բան են:


Լավ բան չեն է, հոյակապ բան են։  :Jpit:  ու կարող ա մի երկու տարի հետո կարողանամ հիմնավորել (կամ էլ ինքս ինձ խաբել)։  :Jpit:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դե դրա համար քաղաքների մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե քաղաքից քաղաք հեռավորություն անցնելու: Չնայած հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ հիմա Կոպենհագենի շրջակայքում հեծանվային «մայրուղիներ» են կառուցում, մի մասն էլ արդեն կառուցել են: Արդյունքում՝ մարդիկ կարող են մոտակա քաղաքներից հեծանիվով գալ գործի (քշելով օրը 80-100 կմ): Ու պատկերացրու, էդպիսի մարդիկ եզակի էնտուզիաստներ չեն, բավական շատ են:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շտապելուն ու բեռ ունենալուն, ապա տարիներ առաջ, երբ Նիդեռլանդների Խրոնինգենի նորընտիր երիտասարդ քաղաքապետը որոշեց քաղաքը հեծանվային դարձնել, նորից նույն տիպի փաստարկներ էին բերվում, դրան էլ ավելանում էր էն, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնի խանութները տակ կտան, եթե մեքենաները չկարողանան դրանց մոտով անցնել: Տարիներ անց իրավիճակն էսպիսին ա. եթե Խրոնինգենում շտապում ես, ուրեմն անպայման հեծանիվով կգնաս, ոչ թե մեքենայով, ոչ էլ հասարակական տրանսպորտով: Եթե բեռ ունես, զանազան հեծանվային հարմարանքներ կան, որ բեռը հեծանիվով տեղափոխես: Տո մարդիկ նույնիսկ երեխաների համար վագոնչիկներ ունեն, երեխաներին դպրոց հեծանիվով են տանում: Եթե շատ բեռ ունես, կարող ես մեքենայից օգտվել, ոչինչ, մի քիչ էլ երկար ճանապարհ անցիր: 
> 
> Իսկ վարորդների համար ալամ աշխարհը բաց քշելու տեղ ա: Թող քաղաքի ներսում էլ մի քիչ նեղվեն: Իսկ եթե քաղաքը կամ պետությունը հեծանիվն առաջնահերթություն ա սարքել, բնականաբար, վարորդների կյանքը դժվարացվելու ա: Օրինակ, նույն Նիդեռլանդներում բավական թանկ արժե վարորդական իրավունք ձեռք բերելը: Դրան էլ գումարած հարկերն ու պարկինգի գները: Արդյունքում՝ մարդիկ երկու անգամ են մտածում մեքենա առնելուց առաջ ու երկու անգամ են մտածում տնից դուրս գալիս մեքենայո՞վ գնալ, թե՞ հեծանիվով:


Դու խոսում ես ոչ թե պարզապես քաղաքների, այ եվրոպական քաղաքների մասին: Աշխարհը մի փոքր ու խիտ բնակեցված Եվրոպայով չի սահմանափակվում: Լիքը այլ անկյուններ կան, արդեն ձևավորված ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով, որը հեծանվային դարձնելը մոտ ապագայում ես իրատեսական չեմ համարում: Այդ պարագայում մեքենաների մեջ հեծանիվ քշելու իմաստը ես լավ չեմ հասկանում: Գուցե Ծլնգի ասածի պես, ուզում են ցուցադրել որ իրենք դեմ են եղած car-oriented lifestyle-ին, բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ես դրանից առանձնապես օգուտ չեմ տեսնում, բացի գուցե բարոյական բավարարվածություն ստանալուց: Վարորդներն էլ չեն հասկանում հեծանվորդի մոտիվները՝ այդտեղ քշելու, դրա համար harassing-ի են ենթարկում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու խոսում ես ոչ թե պարզապես քաղաքների, այ եվրոպական քաղաքների մասին: Աշխարհը մի փոքր ու խիտ բնակեցված Եվրոպայով չի սահմանափակվում: Լիքը այլ անկյուններ կան, արդեն ձևավորված ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով, որը հեծանվային դարձնելը մոտ ապագայում ես իրատեսական չեմ համարում: Այդ պարագայում մեքենաների մեջ հեծանիվ քշելու իմաստը ես լավ չեմ հասկանում: Գուցե Ծլնգի ասածի պես, ուզում են ցուցադրել որ իրենք դեմ են եղած car-oriented lifestyle-ին, բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ես դրանից առանձնապես օգուտ չեմ տեսնում, բացի գուցե բարոյական բավարարվածություն ստանալուց: Վարորդներն էլ չեն հասկանում հեծանվորդի մոտիվները՝ այդտեղ քշելու, դրա համար harassing-ի են ենթարկում:


Նույն եվրոպական քաղաքները, որոնք բավական հարմար են հեծանվորդների համար, միշտ չի, որ էդպիսին են եղել:  :Smile:  Եղել են մնացած քաղաքների նման ձևավորված ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով, ու հեծանվային դարձնելը եղել ա ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից: Բայց դե եղել են նաև մարդիկ, որոնք դա իրատեսական են համարել ու իրականացրել են: Նորից Խրոնինգեն քաղաքի օրինակը: Ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի, որ ընդամենը քառասուն տարի առաջ էնտեղ հեծանիվ քշելը շատ անհարմար ա էղել: Կամ նույն Պրահան, որ ընդամենը քսան տարի առաջ չուներ կարգին հեծանվուղիներ, էսօր արդեն շատ ավելի հարմար ա հեծանիվ քշելու համար:  

Նույն Երևանը շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա դարձնել հեծանվային քաղաք առանց շատ մեծ ֆինանսներ ներդնելու: Ուղղակի քաղաքապետարանի վրա լուրջ ճնշում ա պետք գործադրել: Իսկ էդ ճնշումն արդեն գործադրվում ա հեծանվորդների շատացմամբ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Նույն եվրոպական քաղաքները, որոնք բավական հարմար են հեծանվորդների համար, միշտ չի, որ էդպիսին են եղել:  Եղել են մնացած քաղաքների նման ձևավորված ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով, ու հեծանվային դարձնելը եղել ա ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից: Բայց դե եղել են նաև մարդիկ, որոնք դա իրատեսական են համարել ու իրականացրել են: Նորից Խրոնինգեն քաղաքի օրինակը: Ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի, որ ընդամենը քառասուն տարի առաջ էնտեղ հեծանիվ քշելը շատ անհարմար ա էղել: Կամ նույն Պրահան, որ ընդամենը քսան տարի առաջ չուներ կարգին հեծանվուղիներ, էսօր արդեն շատ ավելի հարմար ա հեծանիվ քշելու համար:  
> 
> Նույն Երևանը շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա դարձնել հեծանվային քաղաք առանց շատ մեծ ֆինանսներ ներդնելու: Ուղղակի քաղաքապետարանի վրա լուրջ ճնշում ա պետք գործադրել: Իսկ էդ ճնշումն արդեն գործադրվում ա հեծանվորդների շատացմամբ:


Խոսքը միայն փողոցների մասին չէ: Ավստրալիայում, օրինակ, մարդիկ առավելապես մեկ-երկու հարկանի տներում են ապրում, ինչը էապես մեծացնում է հեռավորությունները: Ի տարբերություն Եվրոպայի, ճարտարապետությունը շատ միապաղաղ է, ինչը նույնպես կարծում եմ ազդում է մարդու՝ երկար ճանապարհ հեծանվելու հակման վրա: ԱՄՆ-ն կարծում եմ նույն խնդիրն ունի: Երևանի դեպքում, ես ինքս հավես չեմ անի ասենք Կոմիտասը բարձրանալ, նույնիսկ եթե իդեալական հեծանվուղի լինի: Ու ճիշտն ասած՝ կարծում եմ, շատերը չեն անի, բայց չեմ պնդի, գուցե սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու խոսում ես ոչ թե պարզապես քաղաքների, այ եվրոպական քաղաքների մասին: Աշխարհը մի փոքր ու խիտ բնակեցված Եվրոպայով չի սահմանափակվում: Լիքը այլ անկյուններ կան, արդեն ձևավորված ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով, որը հեծանվային դարձնելը մոտ ապագայում ես իրատեսական չեմ համարում: Այդ պարագայում մեքենաների մեջ հեծանիվ քշելու իմաստը ես լավ չեմ հասկանում: *Գուցե Ծլնգի ասածի պես, ուզում են ցուցադրել որ իրենք դեմ են եղած car-oriented lifestyle-ին*, բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ես դրանից առանձնապես օգուտ չեմ տեսնում, բացի գուցե բարոյական բավարարվածություն ստանալուց: Վարորդներն էլ չեն հասկանում հեծանվորդի մոտիվները՝ այդտեղ քշելու, դրա համար harassing-ի են ենթարկում:


Ես չասեցի թե հեծանիվ են քշում մենակ նրա համար, որ ապստամբեն եղած կարգերին։ Քշում են, որևհետև ուզում են քշել (չնայած որ դա պրակտիկ չի շատ վայրերում), որևհետև չեն ուզում կյանքի մի մեծ կտորը ավտոխցանումներում անցկացնել, որևհետև դա առողջ ապրելակերպ է իրենց համար, որևհետև դա ավելի էժան է (բենզինի, ճանապարհային վճարների ու կայանման ծախսեր չկան), որևհետև, վերջ ի վերջո, իրենք էլ դա են նախընտրում։ Բայց այդ մեքենաների համար ստեղծված միջավայրում ստիպված են «ապստամբել» էլ, օրինակ՝ նեղլիկ ճանապարհի մեջտեղով քշելով։ Բայց սա, կարծում եմ, մեծ մասամբ արվում է հենց հեծանվորդի անվտանգության ապահովության համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոսքը միայն փողոցների մասին չէ: Ավստրալիայում, օրինակ, մարդիկ առավելապես մեկ-երկու հարկանի տներում են ապրում, ինչը էապես մեծացնում է հեռավորությունները: Ի տարբերություն Եվրոպայի, ճարտարապետությունը շատ միապաղաղ է, ինչը նույնպես կարծում եմ ազդում է մարդու՝ երկար ճանապարհ հեծանվելու հակման վրա: ԱՄՆ-ն կարծում եմ նույն խնդիրն ունի: Երևանի դեպքում, ես ինքս հավես չեմ անի ասենք Կոմիտասը բարձրանալ, նույնիսկ եթե իդեալական հեծանվուղի լինի: Ու ճիշտն ասած՝ կարծում եմ, շատերը չեն անի, բայց չեմ պնդի, գուցե սխալվում եմ:


Էդ նույն միապաղաղության մասով ասեմ, որ էն մարդիկ, որոնք Կոպենհագեն գալիս են կողքի քաղաքներից, էլի ահռելի հեռավորություն են անցնում բավական միապաղաղ տեսարաններով: Նույնն էլ Ֆինլանդիայում: Նույնն էլ նույն Խրոնինգեն ռեգիոնի գյուղերից Խրոնինգեն քաղաք գնալիս: Այսինքն, կան մարդիկ, որոնք դա անում են, ու քիչ չեն: Մեկը ես էլ ժամանակին արվարձանում էի ապրում ու բավական միապաղաղ տեսարանների միջով քշելով էի քաղաք գնում-գալիս:
Կոմիտաս հեծանիվով բարձրացողներ, հավատա, նույնիսկ էս պայմաններում կան: Ես էլ Աջափնյակ էի բարձրանում: Մի երկու անգամ որ տեսնում ես՝ նույնիսկ էս խայտառակ պայմաններում հեծանիվը երթուղայինից ու մեքենայից ավելի լավ ա, նախընտրում ես մի քիչ քրտնել, բայց շուտ հասնել, քան ժամերով խցանումներում լռվել: Ի դեպ, Երևանը հեծանվային սարքելով խցանումների հարցն էլ կլուծվի: Մարդիկ ուղղակի մեքենայով էլ չեն գա կենտրոն, Բաղրամյանը ու կենտրոն մտնող մնացած փողոցներն ահագին կթեթևանան:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խոսքը միայն փողոցների մասին չէ: Ավստրալիայում, օրինակ, մարդիկ առավելապես մեկ-երկու հարկանի տներում են ապրում, ինչը էապես մեծացնում է հեռավորությունները: Ի տարբերություն Եվրոպայի, ճարտարապետությունը շատ միապաղաղ է, ինչը նույնպես կարծում եմ ազդում է մարդու՝ երկար ճանապարհ հեծանվելու հակման վրա: ԱՄՆ-ն կարծում եմ նույն խնդիրն ունի: Երևանի դեպքում, ես ինքս հավես չեմ անի ասենք Կոմիտասը բարձրանալ, նույնիսկ եթե իդեալական հեծանվուղի լինի: Ու ճիշտն ասած՝ կարծում եմ, շատերը չեն անի, բայց չեմ պնդի, գուցե սխալվում եմ:


Ահագին  բլրոտ տեղեր ռեգուլյար քշել եմ, ու այդ բլուրների մասերը ամենահավեսն էին, շատ ավելի շատ կարդիոմարզանք ես անում քան մարզադահլիճ գնալով։ Ու Կոմիտաս քաշելը հեչ բան ա, օրինակ Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի կամ Մոնրեալի բլրակներին համեմատ (երկուսն էլ ԱՄՆ-ի ու Կանադայի մասշտաբներով ահագին հեծանվոդ քաղաքներ են, չնայած Ուտրեխտ կամ Կոպենհագեն չեն)։ Ու ընդհանրապես, բլրոտությունը հեծանվորդներին չի կանգնացնում։ Ու շատ-շատ բլրոտ տեղերի համար կան այ սենց հնարքներ․




Բայց դե խաշ ուտող անկյունում պզողղների հասարակության մեջ սա շատ առաջնային չի․․․

----------

Վիշապ (06.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն էր էս ակը: Էս աչքիս դանիացիների համար են ստեղծել, որտև քաղաքում մի հատ սուտի բլուր կա, ալարում են բարձրանալ էդ բլուրը, ճամփան 2-3 կմ-ով երկարացնում են, ինչ ա թե շրջանցեն:  :LOL: 
Թե չէ ընդհանուր առմամբ հեծանվորդներին իրոք բլուրները հետ չեն պահում: Երևանում անընդհատ աճող թիվը վկա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավն էր էս ակը: Էս աչքիս դանիացիների համար են ստեղծել, որտև քաղաքում մի հատ սուտի բլուր կա, ալարում են բարձրանալ էդ բլուրը, ճամփան 2-3 կմ-ով երկարացնում են, ինչ ա թե շրջանցեն: 
> Թե չէ ընդհանուր առմամբ հեծանվորդներին իրոք բլուրները հետ չեն պահում: Երևանում անընդհատ աճող թիվը վկա:


Ակը ԱՄՆ-ում են ստեղծվել, բայց Կոպենհագենի հետ կոնտրակ ունեին իրենց տվյալները օգտագործելու համար, ինչքան գիտեմ։  :Smile:  Մի չտեսնված բան ա․․․  ես ինքս էլեկտրական օգնողներին այնքան էլ կողմ չեմ, իմ համար հեծանվի հմայքը նաև մարզանքի մեջ է, ու դեռ չեմ հանդիպել այնպիսի բլուր, որ չքաշեմ։ Բայց ծերանալու հետ մեկտեղ երևի սա էլ պետք կգա։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակը ԱՄՆ-ում են ստեղծվել, բայց Կոպենհագենի հետ կոնտրակ ունեին իրենց տվյալները օգտագործելու համար, ինչքան գիտեմ։  Մի չտեսնված բան ա․․․  ես ինքս էլեկտրական օգնողներին այնքան էլ կողմ չեմ, իմ համար հեծանվի հմայքը նաև մարզանքի մեջ է, ու դեռ չեմ հանդիպել այնպիսի բլուր, որ չքաշեմ։ Բայց ծերանալու հետ մեկտեղ երևի սա էլ պետք կգա։


Դե իմ մտքով անցավ Կոպենհագենն ա MIT-ին խնդրել տենց բան ստեղծել  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրենքով շատ դժվար է ղեկավարել հեծանվորդ-վարորդ և հեծանվորդ-հետիոտն հարաբերությունները: Ովքեր որ նեղ փողոցի մեջտեղով հանգիստ հեծանվում են, թող մի պահ պատկերացնեն, որ իրենք հեծանվով աշխատանքի են շտապում, իսկ հեծանվահետիոտնային համատեղ trail-ով մարդիկ իրենց կայֆին զբոսնում են, ու ձև չունես իրենց վազանցելու, պիտի հետևներից խելոք գնաս հետիոտնի արագությամբ: Պարզապես փոխադարձ հարգանք է պետք, որը վիդեոյում բացակայում է: Ասենք, "олень"-ը տվյալ իրավիճակում չափազանց է, ես նման դեպքերում բավարարվում եմ սիգնալով: Հեծանվորդն էլ, ով ոնց որ թե ի սկզբանե սխալ է, փոխանակ խելոք ընդունի իր սխալն ու հեռանա, կրակի մեջ յուղ է լցնում:



Էդ շտապող վարորդները նույնքան (եթե ոչ ավելի) անտանելի ու վտանգավոր են, ինչքան թույլատրելի արագությունից շատ ավելի դանդաղ քշող էգոիստ ու քթի ծերից էն կողմ չնկատող, կամ էլ սկսնակ վարորդները։ Ու անտանելի են ոչ միայն հեծանվորդների, այլ մնացած վարորդների համար էլ։ Էն որ արանք են ման գալիս, որ խցկվեն, կամ հիսթերիկ աջուձախ են անում, պլստալու համար։ Դրանք իսկական փորձանքն են, որ կան, վթարի ու ստրեսի աղբյուր, ու ես վստահ եմ իրենց շտապելն էլ ոչ մի գրողի տարած արժեք չի ավելացնում էլ մոլորակի վրա, շտապում են ինչ-որ անիմաստ ժողովի ներկա ստանան, կամ շտապում են, որովհետև իրենց փնթիության պատճառով ուշ են տնից դուրս եկել, կամ զուրկ են հաշվարկելու ու պլանավորելու ունակություններից, Google Navigation-ից բեխաբար են և այլն :Ճ Ու որ ուշանան էլ, աշխարհը չի քանդվի։
Այո, իրար նկատմամբ հարգանքը ենթադրում է իրար հասկանալ ու համագործակցել։ Օրինակ միագոտի նեղ ճանապահների վրա, որտեղ վազանցի գոտիներ ու հնարավորություն չկա, եթե հեծանվորդը նկատում է հետևից մի քանի մեքենա համեստ ու դանդաղ քշում են ու ինքը ավելի արագ չի կարող գնալ (ասենք դիք ա բարձրանում), ապա ամենալավ բանը, որ կարող է անել, աջ քաշել, կանգնել, թողնել մեքենաներն անցնեն ու նորից շարունակել մինչև հետևից նոր շարք հավաքելը։
Հետիոտն-հեծանիվ համատեղ գոտիների վրա հետիոտները պիտի աջ քաշած քայլեն, մյուսներին անցնելիս պարտադիր հետ նայեն, իսկ հեծանվորները անցնելուց առաջ զգուշացնում են, որ հետիոտներին անակընկալի  չբերեն ու վրաերթ չանեն, օրինակ ես պարտադիր զգուշացնում եմ «on you left (right)!» քաղաքավարի ու բարի ձայնով գոռալով ։Ճ Եթե հետիոտների խտությունը մեծ է, կարող է սաղ ճամփին գոռամ, կարգն է այդպիսին ։Ճ
ԱՄՆ-ում էս ամենը կամ գոնե մեծ մասը օրենքով հստակ գրած-ծամած-բացատրած են, ու կարծում եմ էս հստակությունը ահագին հեշտացնում ու պարզեցնում է կյանքը։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.03.2017), Արէա (06.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բյուր ջան, որոշել եմ․․․ գալիս եմ․․․ մնալու տեղ կունենա՞ք, մինչև տեսնեմ ինչ ու ոնց։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, որոշել եմ․․․ գալիս եմ․․․ մնալու տեղ կունենա՞ք, մինչև տեսնեմ ինչ ու ոնց։


Անպայման  :Smile:  Մենակ մոտավորապես ասա՝ երբ ես գալիս, որ շախով-շուխով ընդունենք  :Jpit: 
Բայց ասեմ քեզ, էս նկարներում, որ սենց սիրուն ձյուն-բան են ցույց տալիս, տարին երկու-երեք օր հազիվ ա տենց լինում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անպայման  Մենակ մոտավորապես ասա՝ երբ ես գալիս, որ շախով-շուխով ընդունենք 
> Բայց ասեմ քեզ, *էս նկարներում, որ սենց սիրուն ձյուն-բան են ցույց տալիս, տարին երկու-երեք օր հազիվ ա տենց լինում*


Դես ես թե գամ, հաստատ ձյան համար չեմ գալու։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դես ես թե գամ, հաստատ ձյան համար չեմ գալու։


Ընտիր ա, արի, հեծանվարշավների կգնանք:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Չմոռանաք ձեր հեծանվարշավներն ու նկարները strava-ում գրանցել ու ստեղ թիթիզանալ :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (08.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեծանվագետներ ջան, մի հատ էսպիսի հարց տամ: Դիմացի արգելակս սեղմելիս ահավոր անդուր ձեն ա հանում: Սկզբում կարծում էի՝ շղթան ա (որտև էդ անդուր ձենը քշելու ընթացքում էլ էր լինում), բայց շղթան յուղեցի, ընթացիկ ձենն անցավ, արգելակինը մնաց: Ինչի՞ց կարող ա լինի ու հնարավո՞ր ա տնային պայմաններում հարցը լուծել: Արհեստանոց չեմ ուզում տանել, որովհետև աստղաբաշխական թվեր են ուզում ու պլյուս ամբողջ օրը հեծանիվն իրանց մոտ են պահում: Արգելակը նորմալ աշխատում ա, մենակ ձենն ա անդուր:

----------


## keyboard

Յուղ քսի վրեն  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հեծանվագետներ ջան, մի հատ էսպիսի հարց տամ: Դիմացի արգելակս սեղմելիս ահավոր անդուր ձեն ա հանում: Սկզբում կարծում էի՝ շղթան ա (որտև էդ անդուր ձենը քշելու ընթացքում էլ էր լինում), բայց շղթան յուղեցի, ընթացիկ ձենն անցավ, արգելակինը մնաց: Ինչի՞ց կարող ա լինի ու հնարավո՞ր ա տնային պայմաններում հարցը լուծել: Արհեստանոց չեմ ուզում տանել, որովհետև աստղաբաշխական թվեր են ուզում ու պլյուս ամբողջ օրը հեծանիվն իրանց մոտ են պահում: Արգելակը նորմալ աշխատում ա, մենակ ձենն ա անդուր:


Ինչ տիպի արգելակ ա։ Մի հատ նկարի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ տիպի արգելակ ա։ Մի հատ նկարի


Հույս ունեմ ճիշտ տեղ եմ նկարել  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Յուղ քսի վրեն


Լցած կալոտկայա վրեն :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հույս ունեմ ճիշտ տեղ եմ նկարել


Էս քաղաքային հեծոները մազալու բաներ են։ Սենց արգելակ կյանքում չէի տեսել  :LOL: 

Քիչ մը գուգլեցի ոնց որ սրանից ա http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rollerbrakes.html 
Էդ տիպը կոչվում ա Rollerbrake: Ընդհանրապես էս պապիի բլոգը վերջն ա։ Ամեն ինչ կա մեջը հեծոների մասին:

Երկու տարբերակ կա‎։ Կամ վարի ա գնացել‎, կամ ընդամենը յուղել ա պետք‎, Չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած շղթայի յուղ կարելի ա լցնել թե չէ։ Բայց ենթադրում եմ որ երևի չէ։ Համենայն դեպս էն մի տեսակ ծանր, քիչ մածուցիկ յուղերից հանկարծ չլցնես։ Դրանք որ կեղտը հավաքում են իրենց վրա քարանում են, կտա, լրիվ հերը կանիծի։

նայիր 1:00–ից սկսած

----------

Ծայրահեղ (26.03.2017), Ծլնգ (15.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս քաղաքային հեծոները մազալու բաներ են։ Սենց արգելակ կյանքում չէի տեսել 
> 
> Քիչ մը գուգլեցի ոնց որ սրանից ա http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rollerbrakes.html 
> Էդ տիպը կոչվում ա Rollerbrake: Ընդհանրապես էս պապիի բլոգը վերջն ա։ Ամեն ինչ կա մեջը հեծոների մասին:
> 
> Երկու տարբերակ կա‎։ Կամ վարի ա գնացել‎, կամ ընդամենը յուղել ա պետք‎, Չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած շղթայի յուղ կարելի ա լցնել թե չէ։ Բայց ենթադրում եմ որ երևի չէ։ Համենայն դեպս էն մի տեսակ ծանր, քիչ մածուցիկ յուղերից հանկարծ չլցնես։ Դրանք որ կեղտը հավաքում են իրենց վրա քարանում են, կտա, լրիվ հերը կանիծի։
> 
> նայիր 1:00–ից սկսած


Մերսիներ ։) Իմ շղթայի յուղը էն կեղտոտ մածուցիկ յուղերից չի, գելանման զանգված ա: Դրանից լցնե՞մ: Դժվար լրիվ վարի գնացած լինի, ընդամենը երկու տարի առաջ եմ փոխել: Ու որպես արգելակ իրա ֆունկցիան լրիվ նորմալ կատարում ա: Ուղղակի սաղ հուշտ են ըլնում ձենից  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մերսիներ ։) Իմ շղթայի յուղը էն կեղտոտ մածուցիկ յուղերից չի, գելանման զանգված ա: Դրանից լցնե՞մ: Դժվար լրիվ վարի գնացած լինի, ընդամենը երկու տարի առաջ եմ փոխել: Ու որպես արգելակ իրա ֆունկցիան լրիվ նորմալ կատարում ա: Ուղղակի սաղ հուշտ են ըլնում ձենից


Մի հատ նկարի  :LOL:  եթե Dry յուղ ա երևի ՕԿ կլինի, բայց դե մասնագետ չեմ հաստատ չգիտեմ։ Եթե Wet յուղ ա դրանից չլցնես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ նկարի  եթե Dry յուղ ա երևի ՕԿ կլինի, բայց դե մասնագետ չեմ հաստատ չգիտեմ։ Եթե Wet յուղ ա դրանից չլցնես:


Էդ մեկը տանն ա: Տուն գնամ, նկարեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի հատ նկարի  եթե Dry յուղ ա երևի ՕԿ կլինի, բայց դե մասնագետ չեմ հաստատ չգիտեմ։ Եթե Wet յուղ ա դրանից չլցնես:


Սրանց հատուկ յուղ ա պետք, հասարակ յուղը կարողա հրդեհի բուն լինի... այս արգելակներում տաքությունները կարան լավ բարձրանան. չարժի ռիսկի դիմել։ Սրանց հատուկ յուղի ծյուբիկը շատ թանկ չպիտի լինի, մի €10 կարգի, Բյուր, մտի ցանկացած խանութ/արհեստանոց, ու roller break lube ուզի, կամ էլ օնլայն պատվիրի։ Սրանց պարբերաբար յուղել ա պետք, ու եթե երկու տարվա մեջ չես յուղել, լավ ես պրծել որ տաքություններից վարի չի գնացել։ Հատուկ յուղի ծյուբիկը համ էլ հատուկ քիթ ունի, որ էդ յուղելու ծակի մեջից լավ խորն ա մտնում, որ այլ գելանման յուղերը չես կարող լավ լցնել։ Համ էլ այդ յուղը կօգտագործես պարբերաբար յուղելու համար։ Հետևիդ արգելակն էլ ա նույնի՞ց ու էլի երկու տարիա ա չե՞ս յուղել։

----------

Ներսես_AM (15.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս քաղաքային հեծոները մազալու բաներ են։ Սենց արգելակ կյանքում չէի տեսել


Վարձու հեծանիվների վրա հիմնականում սրանցից են դնում՝ low maintenance ա, բայց հա, հանգիստ քաղաքային պայմաններից դուրս իմաստ չունեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սրանց հատուկ յուղ ա պետք, հասարակ յուղը կարողա հրդեհի բուն լինի... այս արգելակներում տաքությունները կարան լավ բարձրանան. չարժի ռիսկի դիմել։ Սրանց հատուկ յուղի ծյուբիկը շատ թանկ չպիտի լինի, մի €10 կարգի, Բյուր, մտի ցանկացած խանութ/արհեստանոց, ու roller break lube ուզի, կամ էլ օնլայն պատվիրի։ Սրանց պարբերաբար յուղել ա պետք, ու եթե երկու տարվա մեջ չես յուղել, լավ ես պրծել որ տաքություններից վարի չի գնացել։ Հատուկ յուղի ծյուբիկը համ էլ հատուկ քիթ ունի, որ էդ յուղելու ծակի մեջից լավ խորն ա մտնում, որ այլ գելանման յուղերը չես կարող լավ լցնել։ Համ էլ այդ յուղը կօգտագործես պարբերաբար յուղելու համար։ Հետևիդ արգելակն էլ ա նույնի՞ց ու էլի երկու տարիա ա չե՞ս յուղել։


Շնորհակալ եմ: Ուրեմն մոտ ժամանակներս մտնեմ հեծանիվների խանութ: 
Հետևի արգելակը դժվար նույնից լինի, պեդալային ա: Ու անկեղծ ասած, համարյա չեմ օգտագործում:

----------


## John

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Ուրեմն մոտ ժամանակներս մտնեմ հեծանիվների խանութ: 
> Հետևի արգելակը դժվար նույնից լինի, պեդալային ա: Ու անկեղծ ասած, համարյա չեմ օգտագործում:


Բարձր արագությունների ու վայրէջքների ժամանակ ցանկալի է օգտվել հետևի արգելակից կամ երկուսից միաժամանակ։ Չնայած վայրէջք հազիվ թե լինի ձեր մոտ  :LOL:  Բարձր արագություններ (30+)՝ նույնպես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարձր արագությունների ու վայրէջքների ժամանակ ցանկալի է օգտվել հետևի արգելակից կամ երկուսից միաժամանակ։ Չնայած վայրէջք հազիվ թե լինի ձեր մոտ  Բարձր արագություններ (30+)՝ նույնպես։


Հոս ջան, էդքան հեծանիվ քշել եմ, գիտեմ՝ որ արգելակը ոնց են գործածում  :Jpit:  Ստեղ ո՛չ բարձր արագություն կա, ո՛չ լուրջ վայրէջքներ: Բայց փոխարենը հաճախ կտրուկ արգելակելու կարիք ա լինում, ինչը հետևի արգելակն ավելի դանդաղ ա անում, հատկապես երբ պեդալային ա (մինչև ուղեղիդ ասում ես, որ ոտքերի պեդալի շարժման ուղղությանը հակառակ շարժի, էն ա արդեն դիմացինը սեղմում ես  :Wink:  ): Ու նենց չի, որ հետևի արգելակը հատուկ չեմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի կարիք չի լինում:

----------


## John

> Հոս ջան, էդքան հեծանիվ քշել եմ, գիտեմ՝ որ արգելակը ոնց են գործածում  Ստեղ ո՛չ բարձր արագություն կա, ո՛չ լուրջ վայրէջքներ: Բայց փոխարենը հաճախ կտրուկ արգելակելու կարիք ա լինում, ինչը հետևի արգելակն ավելի դանդաղ ա անում, հատկապես երբ պեդալային ա (մինչև ուղեղիդ ասում ես, որ ոտքերի պեդալի շարժման ուղղությանը հակառակ շարժի, էն ա արդեն դիմացինը սեղմում ես  ): Ու նենց չի, որ հետևի արգելակը հատուկ չեմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի կարիք չի լինում:


Էդ ասածդ էլ ա սովորության հարց։ Նենց չի որ մինչև ձեռքի արգելակների հայտնագործումը՝ խնդիր էր կտրուկ արգելակելը ոտքի արգելակով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ ասածդ էլ ա սովորության հարց։ Նենց չի որ մինչև ձեռքի արգելակների հայտնագործումը՝ խնդիր էր կտրուկ արգելակելը ոտքի արգելակով։


Հոս, խնդրում եմ էլի, ինձ հեծանիվ քշելու դասեր մի տուր  :Smile:  Իմ առաջին հեծանիվը մենակ պեդալի արգելակ ա ունեցել: Երկրորդն էլ: Ու ընդհանրապես, ամեն տեսակի համակցությամբ (էդ թվում՝ ընդհանրապես առանց արգելակների) հեծանիվ քշել եմ: Հիմա երբ ստատիստիկորեն պեդալի արգելակները շատ ավելի հազվադեպ եմ օգտագտործում, քան ձեռքինը, էդ ընդամենը ստատիստիկ փաստ ա, ինչը որևէ կերպ փոխելու մտադրություն չունեմ. ինձ էսպես ա հարմար  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Հոս, խնդրում եմ էլի, ինձ հեծանիվ քշելու դասեր մի տուր  Իմ առաջին հեծանիվը մենակ պեդալի արգելակ ա ունեցել: Երկրորդն էլ: Ու ընդհանրապես, ամեն տեսակի համակցությամբ (էդ թվում՝ ընդհանրապես առանց արգելակների) հեծանիվ քշել եմ: Հիմա երբ ստատիստիկորեն պեդալի արգելակները շատ ավելի հազվադեպ եմ օգտագտործում, քան ձեռքինը, էդ ընդամենը ստատիստիկ փաստ ա, ինչը որևէ կերպ փոխելու մտադրություն չունեմ. ինձ էսպես ա հարմար


Ես քո համար, դո՞ւ ում համար  :LOL:  կներես, այլևս որևէ խորհուրդ-դիտարկում չեմ անի հեծանիվների թեմայով, քանզի դու կարիք չունես դրանց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես քո համար, դո՞ւ ում համար  կներես, այլևս որևէ խորհուրդ-դիտարկում չեմ անի հեծանիվների թեմայով, քանզի դու կարիք չունես դրանց։


Հոս ջան, մի նեղացի էլի, իհարկե խորհուրդ ու դիտարկում արա հեծանիվների թեմայում, բայց ես սարսափելի ծանր եմ տանում, երբ որևէ մեկն ինձ խորհուրդ ա տալիս որևէ սովորություն փոխել: Ես էլ տենց եմ բզիկավոր  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Հոս ջան, մի նեղացի էլի, իհարկե խորհուրդ ու դիտարկում արա հեծանիվների թեմայում, բայց ես սարսափելի ծանր եմ տանում, երբ որևէ մեկն ինձ խորհուրդ ա տալիս որևէ սովորություն փոխել: Ես էլ տենց եմ բզիկավոր


Հեծանիվների թեմայում իհարկե կանեմ, քեզ ուղղված՝ չեմ անի) ես քեզ խորհուրդ չեմ տվել սովորություն փոխել, ուղղակի հարցը դիտարկում էի անվտանգության տեսանկյունից։ Ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ, որ միջին ու բարձր արագությունների դեպքում միայն առջևի արգելակով կտրուկ արգելակելը վտանգավոր է։ Հատկապես թեթևքաշային հեծանվորդների համար։ Էս քո համար չեմ գրում, թեման ընդհանուր է ու գուցե որևէ մեկին օգտակար լինի էս գրառումը)

----------

Glück (22.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեծանիվների թեմայում իհարկե կանեմ, քեզ ուղղված՝ չեմ անի) ես քեզ խորհուրդ չեմ տվել սովորություն փոխել, ուղղակի հարցը դիտարկում էի անվտանգության տեսանկյունից։ Ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ, որ միջին ու բարձր արագությունների դեպքում միայն առջևի արգելակով կտրուկ արգելակելը վտանգավոր է։ Հատկապես թեթևքաշային հեծանվորդների համար։ Էս քո համար չեմ գրում, թեման ընդհանուր է ու գուցե որևէ մեկին օգտակար լինի էս գրառումը)


Հոս, ցանկացած անձ, ով մի անգամ նստել ա հեծանիվ, դրա մասին գիտի: Հեչ որ չէ եթե մեկը չի ասել իրան դրա մասին, մի անգամ գետնին փռվելով իմանում ա: Ես հիշում եմ՝ ժամանակին ինձ խորհուրդ էին տվել ընդհանրապես մոռանալ դիմացի արգելակի գոյության մասին: Բայց փորձ հավաքելով հասկացա, որ երբ դիմացդ կարմիր լույս ա կամ մեկը կտրուկ արգելակում ա, ու պիտի դու էլ կտրուկ արգելակես, երբ գնում ես ոչ մեծ արագությամբ, նախ ժամանակ ես կորցնում հետևի արգելակի վրա, հետո էդքան կտրուկ չի արգելակում:

Իսկ դու ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցիր սովորություն փոխել այ ստեղ.



> Էդ ասածդ էլ ա սովորության հարց։ Նենց չի որ մինչև ձեռքի արգելակների հայտնագործումը՝ խնդիր էր կտրուկ արգելակելը ոտքի արգելակով։


Երբ ես հատուկ նշել էի, որ ո՛չ վայրէջք եմ կատարում, ո՛չ մեծ արագությամբ եմ գնում (30 կմ/ժ, մեղա-մեղա):

----------


## John

Բյուր, ես պատասխանատու չեմ քո ընկալման համար։ Ես քո սովորություններից տեղյակ չեմ ու քեզ խորհուրդ չեմ տվել դրանք փոխել։ Վերջակետ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես պատասխանատու չեմ քո ընկալման համար։ Ես քո սովորություններից տեղյակ չեմ ու քեզ խորհուրդ չեմ տվել դրանք փոխել։ Վերջակետ։


Օքեյ  :Smile:  
Մեր մոտի տափակ տեղանքն ու փոքր արագություններն էլ էին ընդհանուրին ուղղված խոսք

----------


## John

> Օքեյ  
> Մեր մոտի տափակ տեղանքն ու փոքր արագություններն էլ էին ընդհանուրին ուղղված խոսք


Բյուր, չոտկի հավես չկա։ Որտև չգիտեմ խի բացասական ես տրամադրված ու հերիք չի կծում ես, իմ գրածների մեջ էլ կծոց ես ման գալիս։ Քո գործն ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չոտկի հավես չկա։ Որտև չգիտեմ խի բացասական ես տրամադրված ու հերիք չի կծում ես, իմ գրածների մեջ էլ կծոց ես ման գալիս։ Քո գործն ա։


Հոս, կծոց ման չեմ գալիս: Խորհուրդ տալը կծո՞ց ա:  :LOL:  Ասում եմ՝ ինձ խորհուրդ մի տուր, չեմ սիրում: Դու էլ ասում ես՝ ինձ չես խորհուրդ տալիս: Օքեյ: Կներես, որ տենց ընկալեցի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ, որ միջին ու բարձր արագությունների դեպքում միայն առջևի արգելակով կտրուկ արգելակելը վտանգավոր է։ Հատկապես թեթևքաշային հեծանվորդների համար։ Էս քո համար չեմ գրում, թեման ընդհանուր է ու գուցե որևէ մեկին օգտակար լինի էս գրառումը)


Չեմ փորձում պոլեմիկայի մեջ մտնել, բայց սա շատ խիստ կախված է հեծանվի տեսակից ու քշելու ոճից։ Ճանապարհային (road) հեծանիվների վրա ճիշտ դիրքով քշելցուց ցածր արագությունների վրա էլ գլուղկոնծի կտաս, եթե մի թեթև կտրուկ դիմացիդ արգելակիչը օգտագործես։ Իսկ քաղաքային հեծանիվների (հիբրիդ էլ չէ, այլ զուտ քաղաքային, ծանր ռամաներով, լիքը ավելցուկներով ու ցածր ծանրության կենտրոնով) ստանդարտ հարթ տեղայնքում վարելու դեպքում սա գրեթե խնդիր չի։ Նախ ծանրության կենտրոնը արդեն իսկ ցածր է, ու գրեթե երբեք կտրուկ չես կանգնեցնում, այլ գերակշռող մեծամասնության դեպքերում մենակ մի թեթև արագություն ես գցում, որ սահուն ուղղությունդ փոխես։ Ի դեպ, մի թեթև արագ վարելու դեպքում պեդալային արգելակները ահագին մուխանատ բան են, մանավանդ եթե ճանապարհը թաց կամ, աստված չանի, ձնոտ կամ սառուցոտ է լինում։ Պեդալային արգելակները ակը լռվացնում են, ու հեծանիվը հաստատունությունը կորցնում ա, ու ոչ-իդեալական պայմաններում կարող է ավելի շատ վնաս պատճառել քան դիմացի արգելակիչի գերօգտագործումը։ Ռեգուլյար հեծանիվ քշողին հաստատ խորհուրդ չեմ տա պեդալային արգելակիչ օգտագործել։ Բայց սա էլի վարելու ոճից ա կախված։ Եթե վարում ես հանգիստ ու միապաղաղ, ու ճանապարհներդ էլ գերբեռնված են այլ հեծանվորդներով, ու արագություն հավաքելու հնարավորություն էլ շատ չկա, սա էլ այդքան մեծ խնդիր չի։ Ու կարծես Բյուրի դեպքը հենց այդ քիչ խնդրահարույցներն են։ Բայց թե երկար հեծանվարշավի գնալուց լինենք, Բյուրին կհամոզեմ հեծանիվը փոխի։  :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևի մենակ ծանրության կենտրոնի ու շուռ գալու հարց չի, առաջին հերթին արգելակաման ճանապարհի երկարության ու էֆֆեկտիվ արգելակելու հարց է: Էն որ որոշ դեպքերում կամ դեպքերի մեծ մասում օքեյ ա մենակ դիմացի արգելակը օգտագործելը, հեծանիվը ծանր է, ճանապարհը հարթ է, շուռ գալու խնդիր չկա և այլն, ամեն դեպքում սա դառնում է վատ սովորույթ, որը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել, եթե (չկռկռամ, թու թու թու) հանկարծ մի իրավիճակում կարիք լինի կտրուկ արգելակելու: Երկրորդական փողոցներից դուրս պրծնելուց ինչ-որ վարորդ, կամ մեկ այլ հեծանվորդ, հետիոտն, կատու կարող է քեզ նկատած չլինի ու թռնի դիմացդ, ամենահաճախ հանդիպող վթաներից մեկն է: Առաջարկում եմ Ջոնին լսել ու միշտ արգելակել երկու անիվներով ու դարձնել սովորույթ, կամ գոնե անցնել հետևի անվի արգելակը օգտագործելուն, կրիտիկական դեպքերում ձեռքերը արագ միացնելը ավելի հեշտ կլինի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երևի մենակ ծանրության կենտրոնի ու շուռ գալու հարց չի, առաջին հերթին արգելակաման ճանապարհի երկարության ու էֆֆեկտիվ արգելակելու հարց է: Էն որ որոշ դեպքերում կամ դեպքերի մեծ մասում օքեյ ա մենակ դիմացի արգելակը օգտագործելը, հեծանիվը ծանր է, ճանապարհը հարթ է, շուռ գալու խնդիր չկա և այլն, ամեն դեպքում սա դառնում է վատ սովորույթ, որը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել, եթե (չկռկռամ, թու թու թու) հանկարծ մի իրավիճակում կարիք լինի կտրուկ արգելակելու: Երկրորդական փողոցներից դուրս պրծնելուց ինչ-որ վարորդ, կամ մեկ այլ հեծանվորդ, հետիոտն, կատու կարող է քեզ նկատած չլինի ու թռնի դիմացդ, ամենահաճախ հանդիպող վթաներից մեկն է: Առաջարկում եմ Ջոնին լսել ու միշտ արգելակել երկու անիվներով ու դարձնել սովորույթ, կամ գոնե անցնել հետևի անվի արգելակը օգտագործելուն, կրիտիկական դեպքերում ձեռքերը արագ միացնելը ավելի հեշտ կլինի:


Վիշապ ջան, ամբողջովին համաձայն կլինեի հետդ, եթե հետևի ակի վրա պեդալային արգելակ չլիներ։ Պեդալային արգելակները քո նկարագրած կրիտիկական իրավիճակներում ավելի շատ գլխացավանք կառաջացնեն, քան օգուտ կտան։ Պեդալային արգելակները էֆեկտիվ են մենակ չեզոք երթի ժամանակ (օրինակ զառիթափ իջնելուց արագությունը պակասացնելու համար, կամ հարթ տեղայնքում դանդաղ կանգառի գալու համար)։ Երբ պեդալները շարժման մեջ են, կտրուկ արգելակելը գրեթե անհնարին է։ Բացի դրանից, պեդալային արգելակները ունեն մի շատ կարևոր թերություն. շղթան դուրս թռնելու դեպքում արգելակդ ամբողջությամ կորցնում ես։ Իսկ կրիտիկական իրավիճակում թափով պեդալների շարժման ուղղությունը փոխելու դեպքում հնարավոր է շղթան դուրս թռնի, եթե ճիշտ ձգվածություն չունի, ու եթե սովորություն ես ձեռք բերել, որ մենակ հետևի պեդալային արգելակով ես արգելակում կամ առավելապես հետևի, իսկ դիմացինը թույլ հավելյալ արգելակ ես որպես օգտագործում, ապա... աստված չանի տենց կրիտիկական իրավիճակում հայտնվես... Այնպես որ, եթե հեծանիվը ծանր տեսակի է, ցածր ծանրության կենտրոնով ու հետևի ակի վրա պեդալային արգելակ է դրված, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այն օգտագործել միմիայն չեզոք երթի ժամանակ ու ոչ կրիտիկական իրավիճակներում և, դիմացի արգելակի առկայության դեպքում, երբեք չփորձել ռեֆլեկսի մակարդակի սովորություն դարձնել հետևի արգելակի վրա հույս դնելը։ Իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում, պեդալային արգելակները փոխել ձեռքով գործադրվող արգելակների։ Բայց Բյուրի դեպքում սա երևի առնվազն մի €100 պատմություն է, այնպես որ... կարծում եմ ինքն ամենն էլ ճիշտ է անում։ Իսկ երբ նոր հեծանվի անցնի, հետևի կարգին արգելակներով, երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ Վիշապի կարծիքին, որով ինքը համաձայնում էր John-ին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծլնգը ճիշտ ա ասում, իմ հեծանիվը քաղաքային ծանր հեծանիվներից ա։ Ու ձեռքի արգելակը հետևինի համեմատ ավելի հաճախ գործածելը ոչ թե անում եմ իմ հավեսից ելնելով, այլ ուղղակի ոչ գիտակցական մակարդակով զգացել եմ, որ առջևինն ավելի հարմար ա։ Վիշապի ասած կրիտիկական իրավիճակներից էստեղ գրեթե ամեն օր են լինում ու գրեթե ամեն օր կտրուկ արգելակման հարց ա լինում, ինչը առջևի արգելակը շատ լավ անում ա։ Ասենք, էլ միամիտ տուրիստ, որ հանկարծակի հայտնվում ա հեծանվուղու վրա, էլ դիմացիդ հեծանվորդն առանց նշան անելու արգելակում ա, տո էլ կարապ ա հանկարծ վազում դիմացդ, դեմիդ հեծանվորդը խմած ա ու էլի անսպասելի ինչ-որ բան ա անում։ Մի խոսքով, Վիշապի պատկերացրածից շատ են տենց իրավիճակներն էստեղ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա պեդալային արգելակը ձեռքինով փոխարինելուն, ապա դա երեք տարի առաջ ինձ համար մեծագույն երջանկությունը կլիներ։ Երբ փորձում էի հեծանիվ առնել, բոլոր հեծանիվները դիմացի ձեռքի ու հետևի պեդալային ունեին մենակ։ Վերջը էդպիսին առա, բայց խանութից խանութ էի մտնում, որ պեդալայինն էլ ձեռքի սարքեն։ Այ հենց էդ ժամանակ պարզեցի, որ էստեղ ուղղակի անվտանգության ստանդարտ ա, ու եթե հեծանիվ ես քշում, պարտավոր ես էդպիսի արգելակներ ունենալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում ոստիկանները կկանգնացնեն ու կտուգանեն։ Ինձ համար ահագին տարօրինակ ստանդարտ ա։ Ասենք, Հոլանդիայում, ստանդարտ էր ուղղակի որևէ տեսակի առնվազն մի արգելակ ունենալը։ Բայց դե ստեղ էդպես ա, բան չես կարա անես։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա պեդալային արգելակը ձեռքինով փոխարինելուն, ապա դա երեք տարի առաջ ինձ համար մեծագույն երջանկությունը կլիներ։ Երբ փորձում էի հեծանիվ առնել, բոլոր հեծանիվները դիմացի ձեռքի ու հետևի պեդալային ունեին մենակ։ Վերջը էդպիսին առա, բայց խանութից խանութ էի մտնում, որ պեդալայինն էլ ձեռքի սարքեն։ Այ հենց էդ ժամանակ պարզեցի, որ էստեղ ուղղակի անվտանգության ստանդարտ ա, ու եթե հեծանիվ ես քշում, պարտավոր ես էդպիսի արգելակներ ունենալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում ոստիկանները կկանգնացնեն ու կտուգանեն։ Ինձ համար ահագին տարօրինակ ստանդարտ ա։ Ասենք, Հոլանդիայում, ստանդարտ էր ուղղակի որևէ տեսակի առնվազն մի արգելակ ունենալը։ Բայց դե ստեղ էդպես ա, բան չես կարա անես։


Փորձեցի կարդալ սրա մասին համացանցում․ ստանդարտը կարծես իսկապես ստանդարտ է, բայց օրենք չի։ Ասենք եթե այդ նույն rollerbrake-ից հետևի ակի վրա էլ լինի, սա ոչ մի կանոն էլ չի խախտի (գտածս բոլոր կանոններում գրված էր, որ երկու ակի վրա էլ պետք է արգելակ լինի, բայց գրած չէր թե ինչ տիպի)։ Բայց դե արագությունների ներքին մեխանիզմների հետ երևիթե նպաստավոր է պեդալային արգելակ (Բյուր, internal hub ա մոտդ?)։ Ու եթե խանութները շատ freewheel մեխանիզմներ չեն ծախում, ապա էլ ավելի բարդ կլինի պեդալային արգելակները փոխելը։ Սակայն միշտ էլ կարելի է հավելյալ ձեռքով գործադրվող արգելակ էլ դնել հետևի ակի վրա։  :Wink:  Բայց եթե առօրյա վարելու ոճին դիմացի արգելակը բավարարում է, ապա բացարձակ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձեցի կարդալ սրա մասին համացանցում․ ստանդարտը կարծես իսկապես ստանդարտ է, բայց օրենք չի։ Ասենք եթե այդ նույն rollerbrake-ից հետևի ակի վրա էլ լինի, սա ոչ մի կանոն էլ չի խախտի (գտածս բոլոր կանոններում գրված էր, որ երկու ակի վրա էլ պետք է արգելակ լինի, բայց գրած չէր թե ինչ տիպի)։ Բայց դե արագությունների ներքին մեխանիզմների հետ երևիթե նպաստավոր է պեդալային արգելակ (Բյուր, internal hub ա մոտդ?)։ Ու եթե խանութները շատ freewheel մեխանիզմներ չեն ծախում, ապա էլ ավելի բարդ կլինի պեդալային արգելակները փոխելը։ Սակայն միշտ էլ կարելի է հավելյալ ձեռքով գործադրվող արգելակ էլ դնել հետևի ակի վրա։  Բայց եթե առօրյա վարելու ոճին դիմացի արգելակը բավարարում է, ապա բացարձակ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում։


Ծլնգ ջան, չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա թղթի վրա ամրաագրված, բայց հավատա, հետևի անիվների վրա ձեռքի արգելակ դնելը լուրջ խնդիր ա էստեղ, ու ես էլ դեռ ոչ մի հեծանիվ չեմ տեսել երկու ձեռքի արգելակով: Դրան գումարենք, որ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունն ահագին զզվելի ա: Վերջերս մեկին տուգանել էին նրա համար, որ դիմացի արգելակը պահանջված ստանդարտից չէր, ուրիշ տիպի արգելակ էր: Հիմա կարելի ա վիճել ու ասել, որ օրենքում ամրագրված չի, կարելի ա դատարան գնալ ու մինչև վերջ կռիվ տալ տուգանքը չվճարելու համար: Բայց ու՞մ ա հաճելի ավելորդ գլխացավանքի մեջ ընկնել, մանավանդ որ կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ես խնդիր ու կարիք չեմ տեսնում արգելակներս փոխելու:
Internal hub-ի մասին խաբար չեմ  :Jpit:  Ես իմ հեծանիվի տեխնիկական մանրամասներին նոր-նոր եմ սկսում ծանոթանալ, էն էլ էն բանից հետո, երբ ուղղակի որոշեցի ամեն ստից բանի համար արհեստանոց չվազել:

----------


## keyboard

> Բյուր, չոտկի հավես չկա։ Որտև չգիտեմ խի բացասական ես տրամադրված ու հերիք չի կծում ես, իմ գրածների մեջ էլ կծոց ես ման գալիս։ Քո գործն ա։


արա, այ ախպեր, ժամանակդ չես ափսոսու՞մ, դրել խորացել ես, ոնց որ խոսքի ես լորերիս բացատրեմ, որ իրանք երբեք հավ չեն դառնա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծլնգ, ասեցի՝ տեղյակ պահեմ: Ստեղի հեծանիվի խանութներից ոչ մեկը չի ծախում էդ յուղը: Որտեղ մտա, ասեցին՝ ունենք, բայց չենք ծախում:  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով, աչքիս կա՛մ օնլայն պատվիրեմ, կա՛մ իրանց յուղել տամ: Սենց են էլի անում, որ մարդ իրա հեծանիվից գլուխ չի հանում:

Ու մի բան էլ դիմացի արգելակի միֆի մասին: Վերջերս հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի, թե ոնց եմ օգտագործում: Իրականում շատ հազվադեպ ա, որ մինչև վերջ սեղմում եմ: Թեթևակի սեղմելն էլ դանդաղացրած ընթացքի դեպքում հերիք ա նորմալ կանգնելուն, մինչդեռ հետևի արգելակ գործածելիս ահագին ուշ ա հեծանիվը կանգնում, ու լուսակրից ահագին առաջ ա անցնում հեծանիվը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ասեցի՝ տեղյակ պահեմ: Ստեղի հեծանիվի խանութներից ոչ մեկը չի ծախում էդ յուղը: Որտեղ մտա, ասեցին՝ ունենք, բայց չենք ծախում:  Մի խոսքով, աչքիս կա՛մ օնլայն պատվիրեմ, կա՛մ իրանց յուղել տամ: Սենց են էլի անում, որ մարդ իրա հեծանիվից գլուխ չի հանում:
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ դիմացի արգելակի միֆի մասին: Վերջերս հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի, թե ոնց եմ օգտագործում: Իրականում շատ հազվադեպ ա, որ մինչև վերջ սեղմում եմ: Թեթևակի սեղմելն էլ դանդաղացրած ընթացքի դեպքում հերիք ա նորմալ կանգնելուն, մինչդեռ հետևի արգելակ գործածելիս ահագին ուշ ա հեծանիվը կանգնում, ու լուսակրից ահագին առաջ ա անցնում հեծանիվը:


Մաֆիա ա, մաֆիա․․․ մի բարեկամ ունենք, որ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ հենց որ թաղամասի իրենց կեսի լույսերը անջատում էին, իսկ մյուս կեսի մոտ դեռ լույս կար, ասում էր․ «մաֆիա՜ ա, մաֆիա՜»   :LOL:  աչքիցս գնալով ընկնում ա Դանիան․․․ հա՛մ պեդալային արգելակներ, հա՛մ խանութներում հասարակ յուղեր չեն ծախում, այլ պահում են մենակ իրենք մի պուճուր յուղելու համար «ոտ ու ձեռ գանձեն»․․․ հեսա, արագ գտա գերմանական ամազոնում

Հա, պեդալային արգելակները տուֆտա երևույթ են, ու գործածելի են մենակ չեզոք երթի ժամանակ․․․ էդ անտերների անունն ա նույնիսկ խոսուն՝ coaster brake

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ծլնգ, ասեցի՝ տեղյակ պահեմ: Ստեղի հեծանիվի խանութներից ոչ մեկը չի ծախում էդ յուղը: Որտեղ մտա, ասեցին՝ ունենք, բայց չենք ծախում:  Մի խոսքով, աչքիս կա՛մ օնլայն պատվիրեմ, կա՛մ իրանց յուղել տամ: Սենց են էլի անում, որ մարդ իրա հեծանիվից գլուխ չի հանում:
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ դիմացի արգելակի միֆի մասին: Վերջերս հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի, թե ոնց եմ օգտագործում: Իրականում շատ հազվադեպ ա, որ մինչև վերջ սեղմում եմ: Թեթևակի սեղմելն էլ դանդաղացրած ընթացքի դեպքում հերիք ա նորմալ կանգնելուն, մինչդեռ հետևի արգելակ գործածելիս ահագին ուշ ա հեծանիվը կանգնում, ու լուսակրից ահագին առաջ ա անցնում հեծանիվը:


Երկիր չի էլի։ Հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ մենաշնորհ են սարքել։ էդքանից հետո դրանց ընդհանրապես փող տալ չի հասնում։ Օնլայն լիքը կլինի առ պրծի էլի։ Հաստատ գինը իրենց մի լցնելուց էժան ա լինելու։

----------

Ծլնգ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկիր չի էլի։ Հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ մենաշնորհ են սարքել։ էդքանից հետո դրանց ընդհանրապես փող տալ չի հասնում։ Օնլայն լիքը կլինի առ պրծի էլի։ Հաստատ գինը իրենց մի լցնելուց էժան ա լինելու։


ու այդ մի անգամ առնելով մի հարյուր հատ լցնելու ա, հլը կարա կողքից էլ բիզնես բացի, մի 50 կրոնով լցոնումներ անի  :Wink:  մի 3-4 հատ անի փողը հետ կբերի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկիր չի էլի։ Հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ մենաշնորհ են սարքել։ էդքանից հետո դրանց ընդհանրապես փող տալ չի հասնում։ Օնլայն լիքը կլինի առ պրծի էլի։ Հաստատ գինը իրենց մի լցնելուց էժան ա լինելու։


Հա, տենզ էլ անելու եմ: Ստեղ հեծանիվիդ մի հատ նայում են, 20 եվրոյի կարգի փող են ուզում:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Ներսես_AM (26.03.2017)

----------


## Freeman

> Հոս ջան, էդքան հեծանիվ քշել եմ, գիտեմ՝ որ արգելակը ոնց են գործածում  Ստեղ ո՛չ բարձր արագություն կա, ո՛չ լուրջ վայրէջքներ: Բայց փոխարենը հաճախ կտրուկ արգելակելու կարիք ա լինում, ինչը հետևի արգելակն ավելի դանդաղ ա անում, հատկապես երբ պեդալային ա (մինչև ուղեղիդ ասում ես, որ ոտքերի պեդալի շարժման ուղղությանը հակառակ շարժի, էն ա արդեն դիմացինը սեղմում ես  ): Ու նենց չի, որ հետևի արգելակը հատուկ չեմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի կարիք չի լինում:


Բյուր, իմհկ տենց ես սովորել, որտև իմ մոտ էլ հակառակն ա, նորմալ ժամանակ հիշում եմ որով արգելակեմ, իսկ երբ մտածելու ժամանակ չի լինում, պեդալները հետ եմ պտտում, նոր առջևինով արգելակում))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոս ջան, էդքան հեծանիվ քշել եմ, գիտեմ՝ որ արգելակը ոնց են գործածում  Ստեղ ո՛չ բարձր արագություն կա, ո՛չ լուրջ վայրէջքներ: Բայց փոխարենը հաճախ կտրուկ արգելակելու կարիք ա լինում, ինչը հետևի արգելակն ավելի դանդաղ ա անում, հատկապես երբ պեդալային ա (մինչև ուղեղիդ ասում ես, որ ոտքերի պեդալի շարժման ուղղությանը հակառակ շարժի, էն ա արդեն դիմացինը սեղմում ես  ): Ու նենց չի, որ հետևի արգելակը հատուկ չեմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի կարիք չի լինում:


Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս գրառումս աչքովս ընկավ էսքան ժամանակ անց։ Հիմա, երբ շաբաթվա մի կեսը հեծանվային, հարթ քաղաքում եմ քշում, մյուս կեսը՝ սարոտ քաղաքում, իրոք հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն քաղաքին մի ձևի արգելակ ա պետք։ Ուրեմն Օրհուսի (սարոտ քաղաքի) հեծանիվս տարել էի Կոպենհագեն, ու քշել չէր լինում, որովհետև կտրուկ արգելակելիս չէր կանգնում (պեդալների արգելակները դանդաղ են արգելակում, դիմացի արգելակն էլ հատուկ Օրհուսին ա հարմարացրած, որ դիքով իջնելիս շատ կտրուկ չարգելակի):

Ինչևէ, էս թեմա դրա համար չի, որ մտել եմ։ Սենց խնդիր ունեմ. Օրհուսի հեծանիվս բավական արագ ա օդ կորցնում (շաբաթը մեկ պիտի օդ փչեմ, թե չէ քշել չի լինում)։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ կարա՞ դա դիքերով պայմանավորված լինի։ Տրամաբանորեն պիտի որ, չէ՞, որտև դիք բարձրանալիս ճնշումն անիվների վրա ավելի մեծ ա։ Ու եթե դիքով ա պայմանավորված, շաբաթը մեկը չափից դուրս հաճա՞խ ա, թե՞ չէ (ասեմ, որ էստեղ քշում եմ շաբաթը չորս օր, քարը տրաքվի օրը միջինում 5-6 կմ)։ Վերջը՝ պագռիշկեքս փոխե՞մ, թե՞ չէ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս գրառումս աչքովս ընկավ էսքան ժամանակ անց։ Հիմա, երբ շաբաթվա մի կեսը հեծանվային, հարթ քաղաքում եմ քշում, մյուս կեսը՝ սարոտ քաղաքում, իրոք հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն քաղաքին մի ձևի արգելակ ա պետք։ Ուրեմն Օրհուսի (սարոտ քաղաքի) հեծանիվս տարել էի Կոպենհագեն, ու քշել չէր լինում, որովհետև կտրուկ արգելակելիս չէր կանգնում (պեդալների արգելակները դանդաղ են արգելակում, դիմացի արգելակն էլ հատուկ Օրհուսին ա հարմարացրած, որ դիքով իջնելիս շատ կտրուկ չարգելակի):
> 
> Ինչևէ, էս թեմա դրա համար չի, որ մտել եմ։ Սենց խնդիր ունեմ. Օրհուսի հեծանիվս բավական արագ ա օդ կորցնում (շաբաթը մեկ պիտի օդ փչեմ, թե չէ քշել չի լինում)։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ կարա՞ դա դիքերով պայմանավորված լինի։ Տրամաբանորեն պիտի որ, չէ՞, որտև դիք բարձրանալիս ճնշումն անիվների վրա ավելի մեծ ա։ Ու եթե դիքով ա պայմանավորված, շաբաթը մեկը չափից դուրս հաճա՞խ ա, թե՞ չէ (ասեմ, որ էստեղ քշում եմ շաբաթը չորս օր, քարը տրաքվի օրը միջինում 5-6 կմ)։ Վերջը՝ պագռիշկեքս փոխե՞մ, թե՞ չէ։


Կամերաներ ունե՞ս, թե անկամե՞ր պակռիշկեք են։ Ամեն դեպքում կարաս ակը կոխես ջրով ամանի մեջ ու տեսնես պղպջակներ դուրս են գալիս թե չէ։ Եթե դուրս են գալիս, ու շաբաթը մեկ փչելը անհարմարություն ա, արժի վերանորոգել (եթե կամերաներ կան, ծակը շատ փոքր կլինի, ու չարժի փոխել, այլ կարաս վերանորոգես)։ Եթե անշարժ վիճակում պղպջակներ դուրս չեն գալիս, ուրեմն դժվար պակռիշկա-կամեր փոխելով խդիրը վերանա, ու անկամեր պակռիշկա վերանորոգելը կամ փոխելը մուխանաթ գործ ա, եթե քոները այդպիսին են, ու խորհուրդ չէի տա ինքդ դա անես, եթե խնդիրը մենակ շաբաթը մեկ փչելն է։ Ու իդեպ շաբաթը մեկ փչելը եսիմ ինչ չի։ Ես մի 50 կմ մեկ ստուգում եմ, ու շատ դեպքերում մի քիչ ավելացնում եմ (սա էլ է կախված թե ինչ ակներ են, ու ինչ ճնշման տակ ես պահում․ ճանապարհային հեծանիվները շատ բարձր ճնշման տակ պահվող փոքրածավալ ակներ ունեն, ու 20% ճնշում կորցնելը ահագին մեծ խնդիր ա, իսկ քաղաքային ու լեռնային հեծանիվների համար 20% կորուստը ոչ էլ կնկատես)։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս գրառումս աչքովս ընկավ էսքան ժամանակ անց։ Հիմա, երբ շաբաթվա մի կեսը հեծանվային, հարթ քաղաքում եմ քշում, մյուս կեսը՝ սարոտ քաղաքում, իրոք հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն քաղաքին մի ձևի արգելակ ա պետք։ Ուրեմն Օրհուսի (սարոտ քաղաքի) հեծանիվս տարել էի Կոպենհագեն, ու քշել չէր լինում, որովհետև կտրուկ արգելակելիս չէր կանգնում (պեդալների արգելակները դանդաղ են արգելակում, դիմացի արգելակն էլ հատուկ Օրհուսին ա հարմարացրած, որ դիքով իջնելիս շատ կտրուկ չարգելակի):


Քաղաքին հարմարեցված արգելակներ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, երևի սենց բան մենակ Դանիայում կլինի :Ճ
Արգելակների վատ պահելը կարող է լինել սկսած վատ կարգավորումից, ինչ-որ պրոբլեմից, ասենք մաշած փադերից, ժանգոտված տռոսից և այլն վերջացրած արգելակների ու հեծանվի չմո լինելուց։ Իսկ նորմալ աշխատող արգելակների ուժգնությունը քո ձեռքերում է  :Tongue:  




> Ինչևէ, էս թեմա դրա համար չի, որ մտել եմ։ Սենց խնդիր ունեմ. Օրհուսի հեծանիվս բավական արագ ա օդ կորցնում (շաբաթը մեկ պիտի օդ փչեմ, թե չէ քշել չի լինում)։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ կարա՞ դա դիքերով պայմանավորված լինի։ Տրամաբանորեն պիտի որ, չէ՞, որտև դիք բարձրանալիս ճնշումն անիվների վրա ավելի մեծ ա։ Ու եթե դիքով ա պայմանավորված, շաբաթը մեկը չափից դուրս հաճա՞խ ա, թե՞ չէ (ասեմ, որ էստեղ քշում եմ շաբաթը չորս օր, քարը տրաքվի օրը միջինում 5-6 կմ)։ Վերջը՝ պագռիշկեքս փոխե՞մ, թե՞ չէ։


Բավական արագ օդ կորցնելը խոսում է ծակ կամեռի և ոչ թե պակռիշկաների (կամ պագռիշկեքի) մասին։ Ծակը գտնելու համար ճիշտը կամեռը վրայից հանելն ա։ Ջրով ստուգել պարտադիր չի, փչած կամեռը ականջի մոտով ֆռռացնելը բավարար է։ Բայց կամեռի ծակը կպցնելիս, կամ կամեռը փոխելուն զուգահեռ պետք է զննել պակռիշկայի վիճակը, մաքրել սուր բեկորներից, ասենք կամեռը ծակող փուշը կարող է դեռ վրան լինել։ Զգալի վնասներ հայտնաբերելուց նոր կարելի է պակռիշկան փոխել։ 
Կենեռեք անգռագիտության համառ։ ։Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամերաներ ունե՞ս, թե անկամե՞ր պակռիշկեք են։ Ամեն դեպքում կարաս ակը կոխես ջրով ամանի մեջ ու տեսնես պղպջակներ դուրս են գալիս թե չէ։ Եթե դուրս են գալիս, ու շաբաթը մեկ փչելը անհարմարություն ա, արժի վերանորոգել (եթե կամերաներ կան, ծակը շատ փոքր կլինի, ու չարժի փոխել, այլ կարաս վերանորոգես)։ Եթե անշարժ վիճակում պղպջակներ դուրս չեն գալիս, ուրեմն դժվար պակռիշկա-կամեր փոխելով խդիրը վերանա, ու անկամեր պակռիշկա վերանորոգելը կամ փոխելը մուխանաթ գործ ա, եթե քոները այդպիսին են, ու խորհուրդ չէի տա ինքդ դա անես, եթե խնդիրը մենակ շաբաթը մեկ փչելն է։ Ու իդեպ շաբաթը մեկ փչելը եսիմ ինչ չի։ Ես մի 50 կմ մեկ ստուգում եմ, ու շատ դեպքերում մի քիչ ավելացնում եմ (սա էլ է կախված թե ինչ ակներ են, ու ինչ ճնշման տակ ես պահում․ ճանապարհային հեծանիվները շատ բարձր ճնշման տակ պահվող փոքրածավալ ակներ ունեն, ու 20% ճնշում կորցնելը ահագին մեծ խնդիր ա, իսկ քաղաքային ու լեռնային հեծանիվների համար 20% կորուստը ոչ էլ կնկատես)։


Հա, ունեմ կամերաներ։ Էս ա էսօր անձրև գա, ջրափոսում անեմ էդ փորձը  :LOL:  
Դե հա, շաբաթը մեկը ներվայնացնող ա, որովհետև մյուս հեծանիվս վեց ամիսը մեկ եմ փչում։ Դրա համար ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ որակական տարբերություն կա՞ երկու հեծանիվներիս միջև, թե՞ զուտ դիքերով ա պայմանավորված։




> Քաղաքին հարմարեցված արգելակներ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, երևի սենց բան մենակ Դանիայում կլինի :Ճ
> Արգելակների վատ պահելը կարող է լինել սկսած վատ կարգավորումից, ինչ-որ պրոբլեմից, ասենք մաշած փադերից, ժանգոտված տռոսից և այլն վերջացրած արգելակների ու հեծանվի չմո լինելուց։ Իսկ նորմալ աշխատող արգելակների ուժգնությունը քո ձեռքերում է


Ո՛չ արգելակներն են չմո/չաշխատող, ո՛չ հին ու մաշվածության խնդիր կա, ո՛չ հեծանիվն ա վատը։ Նոր, ընդամենը հինգ ամսական հեծանիվ ա, իսկ առնելուց էլ վաճառողին հատուկ ասեցի, որ Օրհուսի համար եմ ուզում։ Իսկ Օրհուսի անդուր դիքերի համար, որոնք, ի դեպ, Երևանի դիքերից էլ սարսափ են, լավ աշխատող դիմացի արգելակն ուղղակի ինքնասպանություն ա։ Հենց դրա համար արգելակը նենց ա արած, որ աշխատի, բայց կտրուկ սեղմելիս քեզ չշպրտի հեծանիվից։ Նույնիսկ էս վիճակում դիքն իջնելիս սեղմելիս ահագին վտանգավոր վիճակներում եմ հայտնվում։ Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ կոշմար կլիներ, եթե Կոպենհագենի արգելակներն ունենայի էստեղ։





> Բավական արագ օդ կորցնելը խոսում է ծակ կամեռի և ոչ թե պակռիշկաների (կամ պագռիշկեքի) մասին։ Ծակը գտնելու համար ճիշտը կամեռը վրայից հանելն ա։ Ջրով ստուգել պարտադիր չի, փչած կամեռը ականջի մոտով ֆռռացնելը բավարար է։ Բայց կամեռի ծակը կպցնելիս, կամ կամեռը փոխելուն զուգահեռ պետք է զննել պակռիշկայի վիճակը, մաքրել սուր բեկորներից, ասենք կամեռը ծակող փուշը կարող է դեռ վրան լինել։ Զգալի վնասներ հայտնաբերելուց նոր կարելի է պակռիշկան փոխել։ 
> Կենեռեք անգռագիտության համառ։ ։Ճ


Վիշ, ես էդքան դեբիլ չեմ էլի, որ ծակ կամերը չտարբերեմ չծակից։ Էդքան արագ չի օդը թողնում, որ ծակի տպավորություն թողնի։ Էլ չասեմ, որ էս հեծանիվը կյանքում հարբած քաղաքի միջով քշած չկամ (ասել կուզի՝ ջարդած ապակիների միջով)։ Մի շաբաթն ահագին ժամանակ ա ծակ կամերի համար։ Ընդ որում, էս հեծանիվը սենց էր առնելուս հենց առաջին օրերից։ Մի քիչ գուգլեցի, մի քանի տեղ կարդացի, որ կարող ա պակռիշկաների որակից լինի, զուտ անորակ լինեն։Դրա համար եթե բացառվում ա, որ դիք բարձրանալուց ա, ուրեմն տակը մնում ա անորակ լինելը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ո՛չ արգելակներն են չմո/չաշխատող, ո՛չ հին ու մաշվածության խնդիր կա, ո՛չ հեծանիվն ա վատը։ Նոր, ընդամենը հինգ ամսական հեծանիվ ա, իսկ առնելուց էլ վաճառողին հատուկ ասեցի, որ Օրհուսի համար եմ ուզում։ Իսկ Օրհուսի անդուր դիքերի համար, որոնք, ի դեպ, Երևանի դիքերից էլ սարսափ են, լավ աշխատող դիմացի արգելակն ուղղակի ինքնասպանություն ա։ Հենց դրա համար արգելակը նենց ա արած, որ աշխատի, բայց կտրուկ սեղմելիս քեզ չշպրտի հեծանիվից։ Նույնիսկ էս վիճակում դիքն իջնելիս սեղմելիս ահագին վտանգավոր վիճակներում եմ հայտնվում։ Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ կոշմար կլիներ, եթե Կոպենհագենի արգելակներն ունենայի էստեղ։


Օքեյ, չեմ համոզի ։Ճ





> Վիշ, ես էդքան դեբիլ չեմ էլի, որ ծակ կամերը չտարբերեմ չծակից։ Էդքան արագ չի օդը թողնում, որ ծակի տպավորություն թողնի։ Էլ չասեմ, որ էս հեծանիվը կյանքում հարբած քաղաքի միջով քշած չկամ (ասել կուզի՝ ջարդած ապակիների միջով)։ Մի շաբաթն ահագին ժամանակ ա ծակ կամերի համար։ Ընդ որում, էս հեծանիվը սենց էր առնելուս հենց առաջին օրերից։ Մի քիչ գուգլեցի, մի քանի տեղ կարդացի, որ կարող ա պակռիշկաների որակից լինի, զուտ անորակ լինեն։Դրա համար եթե բացառվում ա, որ դիք բարձրանալուց ա, ուրեմն տակը մնում ա անորակ լինելը։


Պակռիշկայի մեջ կա կամեռ, օդը դրա մեջ ա։ Օդը կամեռից դուրս կարող է գալ կամ ծակի միջով, կամ այնտեղով, որտեղով որ փչում ես, որի մեջ սովետական տերմինոլոգիայով՝ նիպել-զալատնիկ ա դրած, որը կարող է դեֆեկտիվ լինել։
Էս վիդեոն կարող է օգտակար լինել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիշ, պակռիշկայի ու կամերի ու կառուցվածքի մասին էս սաղ բաները ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թարգի էլի։ Օդը նաև ժամանակի ընթացքում կամերի միկրոծակերից ա դուրս գալիս, որն անխուսափելի ա նույնիսկ ամենալավ կամերի դեպքում։ Իսկ պակռիշկայի որակով պայմանավորված կարա ճնշումը կամերի վրա տարբեր լինի, ինչի արդյունքում օդն ավելի արագ կամերից դուրս կգա։

Էս ամեն ինչը բացատրում եմ ու ջոկում եմ, որ ես իմ հարցին պատասխանում եմ. ամեն դեպքում դիք բարձրանալիս իրոք ճնշումն ավելի մեծ ա, հետևաբար օդը դուրս ա գալիս։ Իմ հարցն էդ էր, սարեր֊ձորեր ընկնել պետք չի։

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, mansplain֊ի դասական օրինակ։ Չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե չդիմացա էլի։ Մի քիչ Ծլնգից օրինակ վերցրու ու տես ոնց ա հարցիս պատասխանել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, պակռիշկայի ու կամերի ու կառուցվածքի մասին էս սաղ բաները ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թարգի էլի։ Օդը նաև ժամանակի ընթացքում կամերի միկրոծակերից ա դուրս գալիս, որն անխուսափելի ա նույնիսկ ամենալավ կամերի դեպքում։ Իսկ պակռիշկայի որակով պայմանավորված կարա ճնշումը կամերի վրա տարբեր լինի, ինչի արդյունքում օդն ավելի արագ կամերից դուրս կգա։
> 
> Էս ամեն ինչը բացատրում եմ ու ջոկում եմ, որ ես իմ հարցին պատասխանում եմ. ամեն դեպքում դիք բարձրանալիս իրոք ճնշումն ավելի մեծ ա, հետևաբար օդը դուրս ա գալիս։ Իմ հարցն էդ էր, սարեր֊ձորեր ընկնել պետք չի։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, mansplain֊ի դասական օրինակ։ Չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե չդիմացա էլի։ Մի քիչ Ծլնգից օրինակ վերցրու ու տես ոնց ա հարցիս պատասխանել։


Հիմա բավական արագ ա օդ կորցնու՞մ, թե՞ էդքան էլ չէ։ 
Մի շաբաթվա մեջ ճնշման զգալի իջնելը (ասենք նոմինալից 20-30% ու ավել) նորմալ որակի դեպքում վկայում է կամեռի դեֆեկտիվ կամ ծակ լինելու մասին։ Դիք բարձրանալը ակերի ճնշման իջնելու հետ բացարձակ կապ չունի, ակի մեջի ճնշումը ճանապարհի թեքությունից զգալի չի փոխվում։
Նորմալ ակերի դեպքում ամեն շաբաթ ակերը փչելը նորմա է, մի շաբաթվա մեջ մինչև 15-20% ճնշումը կարող է իջնել։ 
Սենց լավ ա՞։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.08.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա բավական արագ ա օդ կորցնու՞մ, թե՞ էդքան էլ չէ։ 
> Մի շաբաթվա մեջ ճնշման զգալի իջնելը (ասենք նոմինալից 20-30% ու ավել) նորմալ որակի դեպքում վկայում է կամեռի դեֆեկտիվ կամ ծակ լինելու մասին։ Դիք բարձրանալը ակերի ճնշման իջնելու հետ բացարձակ կապ չունի, ակի մեջի ճնշումը ճանապարհի թեքությունից զգալի չի փոխվում։
> Նորմալ ակերի դեպքում ամեն շաբաթ ակերը փչելը նորմա է, մի շաբաթվա մեջ մինչև 15-20% ճնշումը կարող է իջնել։ 
> Սենց լավ ա՞։


Հա, սենց լավ ա, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  
Տոկոսային առումով չգիտեմ ինչքան ա, բայց շաբաթը մեկ էնքան ա, որ պետք ա նորից փչել։ Նենց չի, որ փսկում ա, բայց որ ձեռ ես տալիս, էն նոր փչած պնդությունը չունի։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ սա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ, որտև իմ մյուս հեծանիվն էդ նույն վիճակում հայտնվում ա վեց ամիսը մեկ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, սենց լավ ա, շնորհակալ եմ  
> Տոկոսային առումով չգիտեմ ինչքան ա, բայց շաբաթը մեկ էնքան ա, որ պետք ա նորից փչել։ Նենց չի, որ փսկում ա, բայց որ ձեռ ես տալիս, էն նոր փչած պնդությունը չունի։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ սա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ, որտև իմ մյուս հեծանիվն էդ նույն վիճակում հայտնվում ա վեց ամիսը մեկ։


Երկու ակներն էլ սե՞նց են, թե՞ մենակ մեկն ա։ Նկարագրածդ բավականին նորմալ ա, որ շաբաթը մեկ պնդությունը իջնում ա. մյուս հեծանվիդ վեց ամիսը մեկ հայտնվելը ավելի կասկածելի է այս առումով։  :LOL: 

Իսկ հանաքը մի կողմ, սա շատ բաներից կարա լինի, բայց քո նկարագրած դիք-միքը ամենաքիչ հավանականներից ա, կարծում եմ։ Ասենք գիշերվա ու ցերեկվա ջերմաստիճանների տարբերությունը շոշափելով պակռիշկի պնդության վրա ավելի շատ կարա ազդի քան 20% ճնշում կորցնելը օրինակ։ Բայց դանդաղ օդ բացթողելու ամենահավանական պատճառը երևի նիպելի խնդիրն ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ես տեղյակ, բայց հեծանիվների անվադողերի վրա սովորաբար երեք տարբեր տիպի նիպելներ են լինում՝ schrader valve, presta valve ու dunlop valve (մի երկուսն էլ կան, բայց անկամեռ պակռիշկեքից դուրս դրանց գրեթե անհնարին հանդիպես)։ Երեքն էլ ունեն միջուկներ, որոնք կարող են թուլանալ ժամանակի ընթացքում, կամ սկզբից էլ անորակ (տեղադրված) լինեն ու լավ չպահեն։ Schrader-ը նույն մեքենայի անվադողերի նիպելն ա, ու սովորաբար քաղաքային հեծանիվների վրա գրեթե միշտ schrader ա լինում (Դանիայում կարող ա dunlop-ը ավելի տարածված լինի, չգիտեմ)։ Ցավոք սրտի, schrader-ի միջուկի համար հատուկ գործիք ա պետք, իսկ presta-ի ու dunlop-ի միջուկները կարելի ա ձեռքով կամ տափակաշուրթով էլ ձգել կամ հանել։

Հայաստանում մարդիկ մատին են թքում ու նիպելին են քսում որ տեսնեն պղպջակ կլինի, թե չէ:  :Jpit:  դու էլ կարաս նույնը անես կամ ուղղակի մի քիչ ջուր քսես նիպելի բերանին, կամ էլ ակը նիպելի հետ ընկղմես անձրևափոսի մեջ։ Եթե նիպելից ա բաց թողնում, ու մոտդ schrader ա, ապա տես հեծանվային վերանորոգման կետում կտան մի վայրկյանով ձգես, դե իսկ dunlop-ի կամ presta-ի դեպքում կարաս տափակաշուրթով քանդես, մաքրես ու հետ տեղը դնես (որից հետո ակը զրոյից պիտի փչես)։

Ինձ մոտ մի քանի անգամ presta-յի միջուկից ա բաց թողել, մի անգամ էլ մեքենայի schrader-ից։ Բոլոր անգամներն էլ պարզ ձգելը խնդիրը վերացրել ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Նաև ճնշման չափող սարքով պոմպը լավ բան ա՝ ակների պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկու ակներն էլ սե՞նց են, թե՞ մենակ մեկն ա։ Նկարագրածդ բավականին նորմալ ա, որ շաբաթը մեկ պնդությունը իջնում ա. մյուս հեծանվիդ վեց ամիսը մեկ հայտնվելը ավելի կասկածելի է այս առումով։ 
> 
> Իսկ հանաքը մի կողմ, սա շատ բաներից կարա լինի, բայց քո նկարագրած դիք-միքը ամենաքիչ հավանականներից ա, կարծում եմ։ Ասենք գիշերվա ու ցերեկվա ջերմաստիճանների տարբերությունը շոշոփելով պակռիշկի պնդության վրա ավելի շատ կարա ազդի քան 20% ճնշում կորցնելը օրինակ։ Բայց դանդաղ օդ բացթողելու ամենահավանական պատճառը երևի նիպելի խնդիրն ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ես տեղյակ, բայց հեծանիվների անվադողերի վրա սովորաբար երեք տարբեր տիպի նիպելներ են լինում՝ schrader valve, presta valve ու dunlop valve (մի երկուսն էլ կան, բայց անկամեռ պակռիշկեքից դուրս դրանց գրեթե անհնարին հանդիպես)։ Երեքն էլ ունեն միջուկներ, որոնք կարող են թուլանալ ժամանակի ընթացքում, կամ սկզբից էլ անորակ (տեղադրված) լինեն ու լավ չպահեն։ Schrader-ը նույն մեքենայի անվադողերի նիպելն ա, ու սովորաբար քաղաքային հեծանիվների վրա գրեթե միշտ schrader ա լինում (Դանիայում կարող ա dunlop-ը ավելի տարածված լինի, չգիտեմ)։ Ցավոք սրտի, schrader-ի միջուկի համար հատուկ գործիք ա պետք, իսկ presta-ի ու dunlop-ի միջուկները կարելի ա ձեռքով կամ տափակաշուրթով էլ ձգել կամ հանել։
> 
> Հայաստանում մարդիկ մատին են թքում ու նիպելին են քսում որ տեսնեն պղպջակ կլինի, թե չէ:  դու էլ կարաս նույնը անես կամ ուղղակի մի քիչ ջուր քսես նիպելի բերանին, կամ էլ ակը նիպելի հետ ընկղմես անձրևափոսի մեջ։ Եթե նիպելից ա բաց թողնում, ու մոտդ schrader ա, ապա տես հեծանվային վերանորոգման կետում կտան մի վայրկյանով ձգես, դե իսկ dunlop-ի կամ presta-ի դեպքում կարաս տափակաշուրթով քանդես, մաքրես ու հետ տեղը դնես (որից հետո ակը զրոյից պիտի փչես)։
> 
> Ինձ մոտ մի քանի անգամ presta-յի միջուկից ա բաց թողել, մի անգամ էլ մեքենայի schrader-ից։ Բոլոր անգամներն էլ պարզ ձգելը խնդիրը վերացրել ա։


Երկու ակերն էլ, բայց դիմացինն ավելի շատ։ Բա որ մյուսը կասկածելի ա, ի՞նչ անեմ, տանեմ վարպետի մո՞տ  :LOL:  բայց արդեն չորս տարի ա էս վիճակում ա։ Նույնիսկ անգիր հիշում եմ ամեն փչելու դեպքը։

Հա, ջերմաստիճանային խնդիրը հատկապես Յոենսուում կար, ու էնտեղ էլ էի շաբաթը մեկ փչում։ Բայց դե էնտեղ դրսում մինուս տասնհինգից գալիս էր ներս, որտեղ պլյուս էր։ Էստեղ էլ իհարկե որպես ծովափնյա քաղաք տատանումները շատ են, բայց դե Կոպենհագենից շատ չի տարբերվում։

Իմը ձեռով ձգովիից ա, ու նավսյակի մի քանի անգամ ձգել եմ  :Jpit:  Բայց էդ պղպջակի պահը չգիտեի, էսօր կփորձեմ, կասեմ արդյունքների մասին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նաև ճնշման չափող սարքով պոմպը լավ բան ա՝ ակների պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար։


Մեծ են  :LOL:  ես ջեբի պոմպով եմ ման գալիս։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեծ են  ես ջեբի պոմպով եմ ման գալիս։


մի հատ ջեբի պոմպով ման ես գալիս, մի հատ էլ սենց մեծը տանն ես պահում։  :Wink: 

Թե չէ կամերա փոխելու դեպքում ջեբի պոմպով փչելը տանջանք ա, դե ու ճիշտ ճնշում ել չես կարա դնես, այլ շոշափոլով ես դնում, ինչը խափուսիկ ա (տարբեր ջերմաստիճանների դեպքում նույն ճնշումը տարբեր պնդություններ կտա)։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, սենց լավ ա, շնորհակալ եմ  
> Տոկոսային առումով չգիտեմ ինչքան ա, բայց շաբաթը մեկ էնքան ա, որ պետք ա նորից փչել։ Նենց չի, որ փսկում ա, բայց որ ձեռ ես տալիս, էն նոր փչած պնդությունը չունի։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ սա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ, որտև իմ մյուս հեծանիվն էդ նույն վիճակում հայտնվում ա վեց ամիսը մեկ։


Նոմինալից 10-20% իջնելը ձեռ տալով դժվար է զգալը, հետևաբար շատ ա իջնում, հետևաբար ակդ մեծ հավանականությամբ խնդիր ունի: Իմ լեռնային հեծանիվի ակը ծակ էր, շատ դանդաղ էր իջնում, քո նկարագրածի պես: Իջնելու արագությունը կախված է ծակի չափից: Լինում են շատ մանր ծակեր, որ նաև հաշվի առնելով անվադողով պինդ ծածկված լինելը օդը շատ դանդաղ են բաց թողում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> մի հատ ջեբի պոմպով ման ես գալիս, մի հատ էլ սենց մեծը տանն ես պահում։ 
> 
> Թե չէ կամերա փոխելու դեպքում ջեբի պոմպով փչելը տանջանք ա, դե ու ճիշտ ճնշում ել չես կարա դնես, այլ շոշափոլով ես դնում, ինչը խափուսիկ ա (տարբեր ջերմաստիճանների դեպքում նույն ճնշումը տարբեր պնդություններ կտա)։


Ծլնգ դու ու՞րդու տղա ես, կարող ա՞ վաղը հեծանվով գաս Միլպիտաս կոֆե խմելու :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի հատ ջեբի պոմպով ման ես գալիս, մի հատ էլ սենց մեծը տանն ես պահում։ 
> 
> Թե չէ կամերա փոխելու դեպքում ջեբի պոմպով փչելը տանջանք ա, դե ու ճիշտ ճնշում ել չես կարա դնես, այլ շոշափոլով ես դնում, ինչը խափուսիկ ա (տարբեր ջերմաստիճանների դեպքում նույն ճնշումը տարբեր պնդություններ կտա)։


Հա, ուղղակի էս հեծանիվը տուն չի գնում  :Jpit:  
Փորձեցի հետևի նիպելը, պղպջակներ չարեց։ Ժամանակ չկար դեմինն էլ ստուգեի, մնաց կիրակի։ Աչքիս մի հատ տանեմ հեծանիվս ստուգման, թե չէ իմ ներվերը չեն հերիքում շաբաթը մեկ փչելով։ 




> Նոմինալից 10-20% իջնելը ձեռ տալով դժվար է զգալը, հետևաբար շատ ա իջնում, հետևաբար ակդ մեծ հավանականությամբ խնդիր ունի: Իմ լեռնային հեծանիվի ակը ծակ էր, շատ դանդաղ էր իջնում, քո նկարագրածի պես: Իջնելու արագությունը կախված է ծակի չափից: Լինում են շատ մանր ծակեր, որ նաև հաշվի առնելով անվադողով պինդ ծածկված լինելը օդը շատ դանդաղ են բաց թողում:


Երկու ակն էլ ծա՞կ, առաջին օրվանի՞ց։ Արագության հետ կապված խնդիր չեմ զգում։ Հիմնականում որ իջնում ա ակը, դիք բարձրանալն անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ տանջանք ա դառնում, էդտեղից ջոկում եմ, որ փչելու վախտն ա։ Մի խոսքով, տանեմ ստուգման։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի խոսքով, տանեմ ստուգման։


Իսկ չի լինի՞ սովորես ինքնուրույն ակը սարքել, սկզբի համար մանոմետր ու ակ քանդելու գործիքներ առ, մեծ բան չի: Ակի ճնշումը չափի մանոմետրով, ոչ ձեռով, ակի վրա միշտ գրված է լինում նոմինալ ճնշումների տիրույթը ասենք՝ 3.5-4.5 բար (կարող է PSI-ով կամ kgsm-ով էլ լինել), կարող ես փչել միջինը, որ ոչ շատ կոշտ լինի, ոչ շատ փափուկ: Ինտենետում սաղ ինֆոն վիդեոներով կա: Առաջին մեկ երկու անգամը կարող է ջանջալ լինի, հետո՝ խաղուպար:
Համ գումար ու ժամանակ կխնայես, համ հավես ա, համ էլ սեքսիստական կարծրատիպերը կկոտրես :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ չի լինի՞ սովորես ինքնուրույն ակը սարքել, սկզբի համար մանոմետր ու ակ քանդելու գործիքներ առ, մեծ բան չի: Ակի ճնշումը չափի մանոմետրով, ոչ ձեռով, ակի վրա միշտ գրված է լինում նոմինալ ճնշումների տիրույթը ասենք՝ 3.5-4.5 բար (կարող է PSI-ով կամ kgsm-ով էլ լինել), կարող ես փչել միջինը, որ ոչ շատ կոշտ լինի, ոչ շատ փափուկ: Ինտենետում սաղ ինֆոն վիդեոներով կա: Առաջին մեկ երկու անգամը կարող է ջանջալ լինի, հետո՝ խաղուպար:
> Համ գումար ու ժամանակ կխնայես, համ հավես ա, համ էլ սեքսիստական կարծրատիպերը կկոտրես :Ճ


Չէ, չի լինի  :Jpit:  Ժամանակ չկա։ Սեքսիստական կարծրատիպի հարց էլ չկա։ Ստեղ ոչ ոք իրա հեծանիվը չի սարքում՝ ո՛չ տղա, ո՛չ աղջիկ։ Հեծանիվ վերանորոգող արհեստանոցներն էլ ամեն քայլափոխին են։ Ստեղ հեծանիվը հոբբի չի, տրանսպորտի միջոց ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, չի լինի  Ժամանակ չկա։ Սեքսիստական կարծրատիպի հարց էլ չկա։ Ստեղ ոչ ոք իրա հեծանիվը չի սարքում՝ ո՛չ տղա, ո՛չ աղջիկ։ Հեծանիվ վերանորոգող արհեստանոցներն էլ ամեն քայլափոխին են։ Ստեղ հեծանիվը հոբբի չի, տրանսպորտի միջոց ա։


Անկյալ ժողովուրդ են դանիացիք: Էսքան գրելու տեղը ակդ սարքել էիր արդեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկյալ ժողովուրդ են դանիացիք: Էսքան գրելու տեղը ակդ սարքել էիր արդեն:


Էսքան գրելուն զուգահեռ ես լիքը ուրիշ կարևոր գործերով էի զբաղված. աշխատում էի, հաց էի ուտում, հիմա էլ գնացքում նստած եմ։ Նենց որ պրակտիկ չի հեծանիվ սարքելուն ժամանակ տրամադրելը։ Նույնիսկ շաբաթը մի անգամ փչելուն ժամանակ տրամադրելն ա ինձ հունից հանում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էսքան գրելուն զուգահեռ ես լիքը ուրիշ կարևոր գործերով էի զբաղված. աշխատում էի, հաց էի ուտում, հիմա էլ գնացքում նստած եմ։ Նենց որ պրակտիկ չի հեծանիվ սարքելուն ժամանակ տրամադրելը։ Նույնիսկ շաբաթը մի անգամ փչելուն ժամանակ տրամադրելն ա ինձ հունից հանում։


Մեր մեջ ասած, ջեբի պոմպով փչելու նույնիսկ միտքն ա ինձ հունից հանում  :LOL:  կարգին պոմպ առ ու մոռացի... 15 վայրկյան ա փչելը տևելու, շաբաթը մեկ ճնշումը ստուգելն էլ լավ պրոֆիլակտիկա ա, նենց որ կհամատեղես ստուգելը փչելու հետ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր մեջ ասած, ջեբի պոմպով փչելու նույնիսկ միտքն ա ինձ հունից հանում  կարգին պոմպ առ ու մոռացի... 15 վայրկյան ա փչելը տևելու, շաբաթը մեկ ճնշումը ստուգելն էլ լավ պրոֆիլակտիկա ա, նենց որ կհամատեղես ստուգելը փչելու հետ։


Լուրջ ներվ չունեմ էդքան: Ես սկի շթղան յուղելն եմ մոռանում ու հիշում եմ մենակ էն ժամնաակ, երբ շղթան փոխելու կարիք ա լինում։ Մի հատ էլ հիշել շաբաթը մեկ պոմպ հետս քարշ տալ... չէ, մերսի։

----------


## Վիշապ

Անկյալների կամ ներվայինների համար CO2 քարթրիջներ կան, ակ փչելը տևում ա մի երկու վայրկեան: Ես միշտ բարդաչոկումս ունեմ:

Bicycle Air Pump Inflator 16G Co2

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկյալների կամ ներվայինների համար CO2 քարթրիջներ կան, ակ փչելը տևում ա մի երկու վայրկեան: Ես միշտ բարդաչոկումս ունեմ:
> 
> Bicycle Air Pump Inflator 16G Co2


Մեկ էլ ջեբի պոմպեր կան, որ ես միշտ ուսապարկումս ման եմ տալիս։ Իսկ Կոպենհագենում վաբշե ամեն քայլափոխին արհեստանոց կա, արհեստանոցի դիմաց՝ անվճար պոմպ։

----------


## Գաղթական

The Monkey Light Pro
Կայֆոտ բանա երևում ))

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանում հեծանիվի արտադրություն կա՞:

Հիշելովս տենց բան լսել եմ, բայց ման եմ գալիս չեմ գտնում..

----------


## John

> Ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանում հեծանիվի արտադրություն կա՞:
> 
> Հիշելովս տենց բան լսել եմ, բայց ման եմ գալիս չեմ գտնում..


Ինքնաշենները չհաշված՝ չկա, ցավոք

----------

Գաղթական (07.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինքնաշենները չհաշված՝ չկա, ցավոք


Մերսի:
Իսկ ինքնաշեններ շատ կա՞ն:

Կարողա՞ պատահական կոնտակտներ էլ լինեն..

----------


## John

> Մերսի:
> Իսկ ինքնաշեններ շատ կա՞ն:
> 
> Կարողա՞ պատահական կոնտակտներ էլ լինեն..


 @Աթեիստն ավելի տեղեկացված կլինի էդ թեմայով

----------

Գաղթական (07.04.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

Մի քանի արհեստանոցներ կան, բայց ամենահներից մեկը Լենինգրադյան 31 հասցեում գտնվող ՀՎԶ հեծանվային արհեստանոցն ա։ Եթե իրանք նույնիսկ չօգնեն, ապա ահագին ինֆո-ի տիրապետում են էդ ոլորտում, միգուցե կկարողանան օգտակար լինել (չգիտեմ ինչ հարցով ես):

----------

Գաղթական (07.04.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երեկ հեռախոսով գրել էի, փաստորեն չի անցել ։)

Citybike-ը տենց մի բան սկսել էր, բայց թանկ էր։

Էմիլը (http://veloclub.am/) ցանկացած կոմպլեկտացիա կարան հավաքեն, ուզածդ դիզայնը տան։ Ու ավելի էժան կլնի, քան Citybike-ինը (եթե դեռ անում են)։

----------

Գաղթական (07.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մերսիներ շատ!!!

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Varzor (15.04.2019), Աթեիստ (15.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Հեծանիվ է, համ էլ էլեկտրական շարժիչ ունի։
Հավեսով կքշեի, բայց ոչ Երևանում  :Sad:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հեծանիվ է, համ էլ էլեկտրական շարժիչ ունի։
> Հավեսով կքշեի, բայց ոչ Երևանում


Իսկ էլեկտրական հեծանիվներ կա՞ն ընդհանրապես Երևանում:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ էլեկտրական հեծանիվներ կա՞ն ընդհանրապես Երևանում:


Մի անգամ մի հատ տեսել եմ՝ մի մեծահասակ մարդ էր քշում։

Փոքր ժամանակ մենք էլ էինք ինքնաշեն սարքում, բայց էֆեկտիվությունը ցածր էր՝ շարժիչն ու մարտկոցը շատ ծանր էին  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (15.04.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ էլեկտրական հեծանիվներ կա՞ն ընդհանրապես Երևանում:


Հա, կան, համ ավտոմատ լիցքավորվողներ (ոտքով քշելուց), համ մենակ հոսանքից։

Մոտ 1մլն-ի կարգի են։

----------

Varzor (17.04.2019), Գաղթական (15.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, կան, համ ավտոմատ լիցքավորվողներ (ոտքով քշելուց), համ մենակ հոսանքից։
> 
> Մոտ 1մլն-ի կարգի են։


Եթե լավ ֆիրմա լինի, գինը նորմալա:
Կարողա՞ հիշես մակնիշը:

Հետաքրքիրա՝ էստեղի հետ համեմատեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Yerevan.bike-ից պտի ճշտես։
Կայքում չկա, բայց վախտին բերում էին։

----------

Գաղթական (16.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

Ժող, իսկ հեծանիվի վարձույթի ի՞նչ նորմալ տեղեր կառաջարկեք։ Տենց մի քանի ժամվա համար։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժող, իսկ հեծանիվի վարձույթի ի՞նչ նորմալ տեղեր կառաջարկեք։ Տենց մի քանի ժամվա համար։


Փորձած տարբերակ՝ https://web.facebook.com/YourbikeArmenia/

Իմ անունից (Գաբոյան Արտակ) Արթուրին դիմի։

----------

Thom (17.04.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Քանի որ անսպասելիորեն պարզվեց, որ աննախադեպ ազատ ժամանակ ա կանխատեսվում, հեծանիվ ուզեցի։ Մոտավոր պատկերացնում եմ ինչ ա պետք, բայց կուզեի ավելի լավ հասկանալ, մինչև վաղը չէ մյուս օրը։ Ու քանի որ ստեղ վստահելի ու տեղեկացված մարդիկ կան, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  :Smile: 
 Ուրեմն պետք ա թեթև/երևի կարբոնն ա ամենաթեթևը, բայց նաև ամուր եմ ուզում, ինքը էդ տեսանկյունից էլ ա լավը կարծես/, ամենագնաց կամ լեռնային ու շատ հարմար մի բան, միջին չափի։ Մտածում եմ ծալովի վարյանտների մասին նաև, որ հետս կարենամ տրանսպորտով ման տամ ու տանը պահելու համար, շատ տեղ չզբաղեցնի, բայց սա առաջնահերթ չի, կարա և ծալովի չլինի, մեկ ա քարշ կտամ։
 Ինչի՞ն արժի ուշադրթյուն դրձնել, ի՞նչ հավելյան գործիքներ ու կոմպլեկտացիա, մի խոսքով ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, որ կարա պետք գա։

----------


## boooooooom

Ծալովի կարբոնից դժվար թե ճարես, ինձ չի հանդիպել, ծալովի  լավ լեռնային դեռ տեսած չկամ։ Ընդհանրապես նորմալ կարբոնից ռամայով հեծանիվը (որը սովորաբար շատ լավ մասերով ա հավաքած լինում) 2000$ ու ավել գին ունի, օգտագործածը, նորմալ վիճակում հնարավոր ա կես գնով ճարես։
Եթե լեռնային ես ուզում ու որ շատ թանկ չլինի, վերցնում ես ալյումինից ռամայով, հիդրավլիկ արգելակներով մի բան։
Ես քո տեղը լինեի մի քիչ ավելի բարակոտ ակերով, առանց դիմացի ամորտիզատորի (որովհետև տենց ահագին թեթևանում ա հեծոն), բայց հիդրավլիկ  արգելակներով մի "ծիտ" կվերցնեի, ու երկար հանգիստ կվայելեի։ Նենց թեթև ա քշվում դրանք։
Հեսա նայեմ, որ լավ մոդել աչքովս ընկնի լինկը կդնեմ ստեղ ։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ծալովի կարբոնից դժվար թե ճարես, ինձ չի հանդիպել, ծալովի  լավ լեռնային դեռ տեսած չկամ։ Ընդհանրապես նորմալ կարբոնից ռամայով հեծանիվը (որը սովորաբար շատ լավ մասերով ա հավաքած լինում) 2000$ ու ավել գին ունի, օգտագործածը, նորմալ վիճակում հնարավոր ա կես գնով ճարես։
> Եթե լեռնային ես ուզում ու որ շատ թանկ չլինի, վերցնում ես ալյումինից ռամայով, հիդրավլիկ արգելակներով մի բան։
> Ես քո տեղը լինեի մի քիչ ավելի բարակոտ ակերով, առանց դիմացի ամորտիզատորի (որովհետև տենց ահագին թեթևանում ա հեծոն), բայց հիդրավլիկ  արգելակներով մի "ծիտ" կվերցնեի, ու երկար հանգիստ կվայելեի։ Նենց թեթև ա քշվում դրանք։
> Հեսա նայեմ, որ լավ մոդել աչքովս ընկնի լինկը կդնեմ ստեղ ։


Ապրես, Բում, հա, շատ թանկ չլինի, բնականաբար։ Նենց, որ բեր ծտերի նկարները  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ծալովին խորհուրդ չեմ տա, դրանք հիմնականում ծանր են, առավել հաճախ երկաթից են լինում։

Կարբոնները ամենաթեթևներն են, բայց մենակ դա հերիք ա, որ գինը խիստ բարձր լինի։

Ալյումինը լրիվ օկ ա, կարևորը արագության փոխանցման համակարգն ու արգելակման համակարգերը լավը լինեն։
Վերջերս իմացա փոխանցման նոր համակարգի մասին՝ планетарная втулка։ Նրանով ա լավ, որ արտաքին դետալներ չունի, ու երկար տարիներ ծառայում ա առանց սպասարկման անհրաժեշտության։ Ու դրա դեպքում կարում ես պեդալները հետ ֆռացնելով արգելակել։ Հայաստանում դեռ չեմ տեսել, բայց ասում են, որ կան։

Եթե սովորական փոխանակման համակարգով վերցնես, ապա ամենացածրից՝ Tourney-ից բարձր ինչ էլ լինի, նորմալ ա։

Ստեղ նայի դասակարգումը՝ https://www.velodrive.ru/about/rubriki/17/?id=komponenty_shimano_i_sram

Արգելակման համակարգը լինում ա V-brake ու դիսկային։ Դիսկայինը լավն ա, եթե հիդրավլիկ ա (սա լավագույն տարբերակն ա)։ Եթե պտի տռոսով լինի, ես ինքը կնախըտրեմ V-Brake

Սենց լիքը վիդեոներ կան, որ բացատրում են տարբերությունը։




Խորհուրդ կտամ, նենց բան ընտրես, որ կամ հենց իրա վրա Крыло լինի, կամ էլ հարմարացնելու հնարավորություն լինի։ Թե չէ խոնավ եղանակին սաղ մեջքդ ցեղ ա լինելու։

Անհրաժեշտ աքսեսուարներից, որոնք ինքս միշտ մոտս եմ պահում
1. Հայելի - քաղաքում առանց սրա ահավոր անհարմար ա։ Կայանված մեքենաները շրջանցելու համար միշտ հայելիով եմ հետ նայում
2. Էլեկտրաշոկ կամ պեռցովկա - ագրեսիվ շներից պաշտպանվելու համար։ Սա ավելի շատ քաղաքից դուրս կարա պետք գա։ 
3. Ուժեղ սիգնալ - անուշադիր վարորդների համար։

Մնացածը արդեն ստանդարտ են՝ ֆանարիկ, հետևից լույս կամ отражатель, սաղավարտ, ձեռնոցներ ու տենց բաներ։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), Jarre (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Այ օրինակ սա՝
https://www.scott-sports.com/global/...icle=274906007
Ընտիր հեծո ա, եթե էս մոդելը ճարես հաստատ արժե (Ես չգիտեմ որտեղ ես, ու մոտակայքում նորմալ սպորտ խանութ կա թե չե)

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի որ անսպասելիորեն պարզվեց, որ աննախադեպ ազատ ժամանակ ա կանխատեսվում, հեծանիվ ուզեցի։ Մոտավոր պատկերացնում եմ ինչ ա պետք, բայց կուզեի ավելի լավ հասկանալ, մինչև վաղը չէ մյուս օրը։ Ու քանի որ ստեղ վստահելի ու տեղեկացված մարդիկ կան, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ 
>  Ուրեմն պետք ա թեթև/երևի կարբոնն ա ամենաթեթևը, բայց նաև ամուր եմ ուզում, ինքը էդ տեսանկյունից էլ ա լավը կարծես/, ամենագնաց կամ լեռնային ու շատ հարմար մի բան, միջին չափի։ Մտածում եմ ծալովի վարյանտների մասին նաև, որ հետս կարենամ տրանսպորտով ման տամ ու տանը պահելու համար, շատ տեղ չզբաղեցնի, բայց սա առաջնահերթ չի, կարա և ծալովի չլինի, մեկ ա քարշ կտամ։
>  Ինչի՞ն արժի ուշադրթյուն դրձնել, ի՞նչ հավելյան գործիքներ ու կոմպլեկտացիա, մի խոսքով ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, որ կարա պետք գա։


Լիզ, բյուջեն նշիր ու քշելուդ ոճը ու տեղանքն ու նպատակը։  Ծալովի, կարբոն, լեռնային ու լավը իրար հետ չի լինում։ Կարբոնից *նորմալ* լեռնային հեծանիվները սկվում են $2500-ից, նորմալին ձգող հիբրիդները $1000-ից, խճուղայինները՝ $2000-ից։ Ծալովիների տեսականին խիստ սահմանափակ է, ու պերֆորմանսը ոչ մի կերպ չծալովիներին չի հասնելու, այսինքն առաջնահերթությունները դիր, որովհետև լիքը կոմպրոմիսների պիտի գնաս, եթե $5000 չես տալու հեծանվին։ Ու եթե ճիշտ ընտրություն չկատարես, հեծանիվդ ժանգոտվելու է որպես անիմաստ ծախս (ոնց որ կնոջս հեծանիվը), կամ էլ ամեն շաբաթ հեծանիվդ սարքել ես տալու, արդյունքում վրեդ ավելի թանկ նստի։ Մեկ էլ նշիր թե նորն ես ուզում, թե օգտագործածի հետ օքեյ ես, ու որտեղից ես ուզում առնել (սայթը/երը)։ Կարող եմ Հայափիի հեծանիվը Աէրոֆլոտ-ով ուղարկել (դե հենց սկսեն թռնել), մեկ ա չի քշում։
Ալյումին ա, ծալովի չի, շատ թեթև չի, բայց թռնում ա, սրանից․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Կամ այ էս (ավելի ծիտ) 800$֊անոց հրաշքը՝
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...olorCode=black
Ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչ թեթև քշվող սավառնակ ա։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, բյուջեն նշիր ու քշելուդ ոճը ու տեղանքն ու նպատակը։  Ծալովի, կարբոն, լեռնային ու լավը իրար հետ չի լինում։ Կարբոնից *նորմալ* լեռնային հեծանիվները սկվում են $2500-ից, նորմալին ձգող հիբրիդները $1000-ից, խճուղայինները՝ $2000-ից։ Ծալովիների տեսականին խիստ սահմանափակ է, ու պերֆորմանսը ոչ մի կերպ չծալովիներին չի հասնելու, այսինքն առաջնահերթությունները դիր, որովհետև լիքը կոմպրոմիսների պիտի գնաս, եթե $5000 չես տալու հեծանվին։ Ու եթե ճիշտ ընտրություն չկատարես, հեծանիվդ ժանգոտվելու է որպես անիմաստ ծախս (ոնց որ կնոջս հեծանիվը), կամ էլ ամեն շաբաթ հեծանիվդ սարքել ես տալու, արդյունքում վրեդ ավելի թանկ նստի։ Մեկ էլ նշիր թե նորն ես ուզում, թե օգտագործածի հետ օքեյ ես, ու որտեղից ես ուզում առնել (սայթը/երը)։ Կարող եմ Հայափիի հեծանիվը Աէրոֆլոտ-ով ուղարկել (դե հենց սկսեն թռնել), մեկ ա չի քշում։
> Ալյումին ա, ծալովի չի, շատ թեթև չի, բայց թռնում ա, սրանից․
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


 Վիշ, նորն եմ ուզում ու հենց հիմա եմ ուզում, շնորհակալ եմ, իհարկե առաջարկի համար, բայց նույնիկ եթե բյուջես չհերիքի իմ ուզած տարբերակին, լիքը հետաձգված վճարման ծրագրեր կան։ Նենց որ էս հարցը քննարկումից հանում ենք։
 Մնում ա ֆակտուալ ինֆոն։ 
Կայքերը դեռ ուսումնասիրում եմ, պետք ա նախ հասկանամ ինչ ա պետք ու էս հարցում Արտակի տված ինֆոն շատ օգտակար ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, նորն եմ ուզում ու հենց հիմա եմ ուզում, շնորհակալ եմ, իհարկե առաջարկի համար, բայց նույնիկ եթե բյուջես չհերիքի իմ ուզած տարբերակին, լիքը հետաձգված վճարման ծրագրեր կան։ Նենց որ էս հարցը քննարկումից հանում ենք։
>  Մնում ա ֆակտուալ ինֆոն։ 
> Կայքերը դեռ ուսումնասիրում եմ, պետք ա նախ հասկանամ ինչ ա պետք ու էս հարցում Արտակի տված ինֆոն շատ օգտակար ա։


Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ տոռմուզներից չսկսել ։Ճ Համարյա բոլոր տիպի հեծանիվները դիսկային տոռմուզի տարբերակ ունենում են (ու թանկացնում ա գինը), սկսի տիպից, ուր ես քշելու ու ոնց ես քշելու, ու բյուջեն, բյուջեն, բյուջեն․․․

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Իսկ հատուկ կանանց համար նախատեսված հեծանիվները ի՞նչով են տարբերվում  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ հատուկ կանանց համար նախատեսված հեծանիվները ի՞նչով են տարբերվում


Մեջտեղի ձողը թեք ա, որ յուբկայով ու կաբլուկներով նստել լինի ։Ճ

Հ․Գ․ Կատակ եմ անում, կարճ՝ կանանց հեծանիվների չափերն ավելի փոքր են։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ տոռմուզներից չսկսել ։Ճ Համարյա բոլոր տիպի հեծանիվները դիսկային տոռմուզի տարբերակ ունենում են (ու թանկացնում ա գինը), սկսի տիպից, ուր ես քշելու ու ոնց ես քշելու, ու բյուջեն, բյուջեն, բյուջեն․․․


 Քշելու եմ անտառներում - դաշտերում մեծամասամբ էս սեզոնին, բայց նաև ասֆալտին, սալահատակներին, անձրևների քամիների ու արևի։ Ունիվերսալ բան ա պետք։ Մաքս 2000

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քշելու եմ անտառներում - դաշտերում մեծամասամբ էս սեզոնին, բայց նաև ասֆալտին, սալահատակներին, անձրևների քամիների ու արևի։ Ունիվերսալ բան ա պետք։ Մաքս 2000


Հա, ձեր մոտ սար չկա ։Ճ Դե անձրև, քամի, արևը նշանակություն չունի, ճիշտ հեծանվորդը բոլոր եղանակներին քշում է։ Իսկ ձմռանը քշելու՞ ես։
Մի հատ էլ հարց, կզած-սպորտային ես ուզում քշե՞լ, թե ուղիղ նստած, հանգիստ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Հա, ձեր մոտ սար չկա ։Ճ Դե անձրև, քամի, արևը նշանակություն չունի, ճիշտ հեծանվորդը բոլոր եղանակներին քշում է։ Իսկ ձմռանը քշելու՞ ես։


 Օր սաղ մանցի  :LOL:  Ճիշտ հեծանվորդը էդ ո՞րն ա։

----------


## boooooooom

Դե, եթե պատրաստ ես մինչև 2000$, ու ուզում ես սար֊ մար քշես, ուրեմն սա'
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...lorCode=purple
Շատ լավ տվյալներ ունի։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե, եթե պատրաստ ես մինչև 2000$, ու ուզում ես սար֊ մար քշես, ուրեմն սա'
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...lorCode=purple
> Շատ լավ տվյալներ ունի։


Թրեքը անիմաստ մինիմում $150-200 թանկ ա նույն պարամետրեր ունեցող մնացած բրենդերից ու ամենաշատ ցրվող հեծանիվներից ա ։Ճ

----------


## LisBeth

> Թրեքը անիմաստ մինիմում $150-200 թանկ ա նույն պարամետրեր ունեցող մնացած բրենդերից ու ամենաշատ ցրվող հեծանիվներից ա ։Ճ


 Ու նաև ներկա պահին չկա վաճառքում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օր սաղ մանցի  Ճիշտ հեծանվորդը էդ ո՞րն ա։


Նայի, եթե ձմռան ձնին քշելը անհրաժեշտություն ա, ուրեմն պիտի ֆաթ բայք առնես, չաղ ակերով։ Համեմատաբար դանդաղ ա, բայց տռակտոր, հետևդ էլ քիչ ա ցավալու։ Բայց եթե ցրտին քշելու զահլա չկա, ապա ձեր անտառներում ինչ ասես կարող ես քշել, սկսած լեռնային հաստ ակերովից, վերջացրած տռասի կարբոն բարակ ակերով։ Բարակ ակերը ցեխից շատ ավելի հավեսով են պլստում, քան հաստ ակերը, բայց ընդհանուր՝ հաստ ակերն էլ են պլստում ։Ճ Հետևաբար որոշի, թե ինչքան շատ ես անտառի ցեխերին քշելու, ու ինչքան ասֆալտին, արագ ես քշելու թե դանդաղ, ուղիղ ես նստելու, թե կիսաթեք, թե լրիվ կզած։ 
Առաջին հեծանվին խորհուրդ չեմ տա մի $1000-ից ավել փող տալ, որովհետև միշտ առաջին հեծանիվը ճիշտ հեծանիվը չի լինում ։Ճ Եթե ռեգուլյար չես քշելու ու հավեսի համար ես քշելու, ապա 29 դյույմանոց ակերով, դիսկերով, ալյումինից 10-11 սկոռոստանի հիբրիդ, Շիմանո կոմպոնենտներով, ցանկալի է գերմանական (Cube, Focus, Canyon), կամ էլ Giant, Scott: Հիմա տարբերակներ կան, որ օնլայն առաքումով պիտի առնես, բայց հավաքել նաստորյկա անելը քեզ վրա է, տենց օրինակ Canyon-ը ֆանտաստիկ հեծանիվներ են։ Բայց քանի որ դու հավաքելուց ու նաստորյկայից սկզբի համար դժվարանալու ես, ամենաճիշտը խանութ գնալն է, ու տեստային քշելը։ Պարտադիր քշում ես մինչև առնելը ու համոզվում ես, որ հարմար ա նստում ։Ճ Հարմարությունը անչափ կարևոր է, կարող ա թույն հեծո առնես հզոր տեսքով ու կոմպոնենտներով, բայց մեջքդ ու ծնկներդ ցավեն ամեն քշելուց։ Ավելի լավ է, մի քիչ փող տաս, ֆիթ անեն հեծանիվը քո չափսերին։ Կարող ես տարբեր տիպերի հեծանիվներ խանութում քշել ու ըստ այդմ էլ որոշել թե ինչ ես ուզում։ Մեկ էլ խանութի սայթը գրի, տեսնենք, ինչ կա ձեր մոտ առկա ։Ճ

Հ․Գ․ Մոռացա ասել՝ հիբրիդներն ու լեռնայինները կարող են ամորտիզատորով լինել։ Ուրեմն առանց ամորտիզատորինը վատ ամորտիզատորովինից լավ է, դա մեկ։ Երկրորդ՝ ամորտիզատորը փոսերին ու անհարթություններին թեթևացնում է ցնցումները, բայց եթե ձեր անտառներում փոսերն ու անհարթությունները սարսափելի չեն, անիմաստ չարժի դրան լրացուցիչ գումար տալ ու ամորտիզատորդները դանդաղացնում են ընթացքը ու էներգիա խլում։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, թե փոսերը շատ են, ապա դա ամորտիզատորը դարձնում է պարտադիր, բայց պիտի ընտրվի նորմալ ամորտիզատորով հեծանիվ, ցանկալի է կարգավորվող ամորտիզացիայով։

Հ․Հ․Գ․ Մի բան էլ մոռացա՝ ակի չափը։ Հիբրիդներն ու լեռնայինները հիմնականում լինում են 27,5 ու 29 դյույմանոց ակերով։ Փոքր ակերը ավելի շուստրիություն են ավելացնում, բայց ավելի չոր են անհարթություններից վրա, ու մեծ արագությունների համար շատ հարմար չեն, մեծ ակերը մի քիչ ավելի իներտ են, բայց անհարթությունների վրա ավելի հանգիստ ու մեծ արագությունների ժամանակ ավելի կայուն։

Հ․Հ․Հ․Գ, Է լավ էլ կայքեր ունեք բացատրող ։Ճ https://www.velosklad.ru/kak-vybrat-velosiped/

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Լիզ, մոտավորապես քո չափի մի 200 դոլարանոց հեծանիվ ես առնում (իսկ ավելի լավ ա մի չօգտագործողից ձրի կպցնես), ու քշում ես ամեն տեղ ուր ուզում ես քշել, արանքում էլ կրթվում ես, թե ուզածդ ինչ ա, համ էլ ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, հեծանիվ ուզում ես, թե չէ․․․ ու ուզենալու դեպքում արդեն ինքդ էլ էնքան կիմանաս, որ լավ էլ կկողմնորոշվես թե ինչ ու ինչ գնով առնես

մի ծալովի հեծանիվ ունեմ, մոտավորապես մի 200 դոլարով եմ առել Չինաստանից առաքումով, նենց որ քեզ էլ պիտի մոտավորապես նույն գնով հասնի․ ալյումինից, 20 դյույմանոց ակներով, ահագին թեթև, 7 սկոռստանի․․․ սարեր-ձորեր չես գնա, բայց քաղաքային պայմաններում զիլ հեծանիվ ա, մանավանդ սկսնակի համար, որ շատ պահուստային տեղ չունի․․․ առել էի մթոմ հետս տանեմ Հայաստան, էն էլ նենց էլ չտարա, ու գործիս տեղն ա քցած (սիրուն ծալած դրած), որ արագ պետք ա լինում մի տեղ գնալ, արագ թռնում եմ՝ տրանսպորտ-մեքենայից ավելի արագ ու հավես ա ստացվում

իսկ ավելի լավ ա կողքերդ հեծանվորդ ծանոթների կպցնես (ակումբներ, ընկերություններ, ֆեյսբուք խմբեր ու տենց), ովքեր ոչ միայն կիմանան մոտակա լավ քշելու տեղերը, այլ նաև թե որտեղ կարելի ա լավ գներով լավ հեծանիվ կպցնել, համ էլ ուրիշների հետ քշելը հավես էլ ա։  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020), Վիշապ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Համաձայն եմ, սկզբի համար մինիմալ ծախսերով ցանկությունը որոշակիացնելը լավ միտք է ։Ճ

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Նայի, եթե ձմռան ձնին քշելը անհրաժեշտություն ա, ուրեմն պիտի ֆաթ բայք առնես, չաղ ակերով։ Համեմատաբար դանդաղ ա, բայց տռակտոր, հետևդ էլ քիչ ա ցավալու։ Բայց եթե ցրտին քշելու զահլա չկա, ապա ձեր անտառներում ինչ ասես կարող ես քշել, սկսած լեռնային հաստ ակերովից, վերջացրած տռասի կարբոն բարակ ակերով։ Բարակ ակերը ցեխից շատ ավելի հավեսով են պլստում, քան հաստ ակերը, բայց ընդհանուր՝ հաստ ակերն էլ են պլստում ։Ճ Հետևաբար որոշի, թե ինչքան շատ ես անտառի ցեխերին քշելու, ու ինչքան ասֆալտին, արագ ես քշելու թե դանդաղ, ուղիղ ես նստելու, թե կիսաթեք, թե լրիվ կզած։ 
> Առաջին հեծանվին խորհուրդ չեմ տա մի $1000-ից ավել փող տալ, որովհետև միշտ առաջին հեծանիվը ճիշտ հեծանիվը չի լինում ։Ճ Եթե ռեգուլյար չես քշելու ու հավեսի համար ես քշելու, ապա 29 դյույմանոց ակերով, դիսկերով, ալյումինից 10-11 սկոռոստանի հիբրիդ, Շիմանո կոմպոնենտներով, ցանկալի է գերմանական (Cube, Focus, Canyon), կամ էլ Giant, Scott: Հիմա տարբերակներ կան, որ օնլայն առաքումով պիտի առնես, բայց հավաքել նաստորյկա անելը քեզ վրա է, տենց օրինակ Canyon-ը ֆանտաստիկ հեծանիվներ են։ Բայց քանի որ դու հավաքելուց ու նաստորյկայից սկզբի համար դժվարանալու ես, ամենաճիշտը խանութ գնալն է, ու տեստային քշելը։ Պարտադիր քշում ես մինչև առնելը ու համոզվում ես, որ հարմար ա նստում ։Ճ Հարմարությունը անչափ կարևոր է, կարող ա թույն հեծո առնես հզոր տեսքով ու կոմպոնենտներով, բայց մեջքդ ու ծնկներդ ցավեն ամեն քշելուց։ Ավելի լավ է, մի քիչ փող տաս, ֆիթ անեն հեծանիվը քո չափսերին։ Կարող ես տարբեր տիպերի հեծանիվներ խանութում քշել ու ըստ այդմ էլ որոշել թե ինչ ես ուզում։ Մեկ էլ խանութի սայթը գրի, տեսնենք, ինչ կա ձեր մոտ առկա ։Ճ


 Վերջապես քո բերնից էլ խոսք քաշեցինք  :LOL:  Խանութ գնալու հետ կապված նախ պետք ա պարզել աշխատում են, թե չէ։ Պետք ա զանգեմ ճշտեմ։ Բայց գնալ վերցնելու կամ առաքման դեպքում էլ հնարավորություն կա ոնց որ փորձելու։ Յա բախտի բայց չեմ ուզում, որ ժամանակս չծախսեմ դրա վրա։ Առայժմ ստեղ եմ նայում velostrana.ru, իրանք կզանգեն, բայց ոնց զգում եմ շատ նեղ ընտրություն ա։
 Հաստ ակերով չեմ ուզում, բայց  ձմեռը քշելու անհրաժեշտություն կլինի, կարա՞մ հետո փոխեմ խոսքի։ Դեռ էդքան պրոֆեսսիոնալ չեմ քշում, որ ասեմ ինչ սթայլով եմ քշում, կամ որն եմ նախընտրում, մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ արագ քշելը նախընտրում եմ, պլանավորում  եմ երկար դիստանցիաներ քշել, 29 դյույմը մեծ ա ինձ համար։

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, մոտավորապես քո չափի մի 200 դոլարանոց հեծանիվ ես առնում (իսկ ավելի լավ ա մի չօգտագործողից ձրի կպցնես), ու քշում ես ամեն տեղ ուր ուզում ես քշել, արանքում էլ կրթվում ես, թե ուզածդ ինչ ա, համ էլ ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, հեծանիվ ուզում ես, թե չէ․․․ ու ուզենալու դեպքում արդեն ինքդ էլ էնքան կիմանաս, որ լավ էլ կկողմնորոշվես թե ինչ ու ինչ գնով առնես
> 
> մի ծալովի հեծանիվ ունեմ, մոտավորապես մի 200 դոլարով եմ առել Չինաստանից առաքումով, նենց որ քեզ էլ պիտի մոտավորապես նույն գնով հասնի․ ալյումինից, 20 դյույմանոց ակներով, ահագին թեթև, 7 սկոռստանի․․․ սարեր-ձորեր չես գնա, բայց քաղաքային պայմաններում զիլ հեծանիվ ա, մանավանդ սկսնակի համար, որ շատ պահուստային տեղ չունի․․․ առել էի մթոմ հետս տանեմ Հայաստան, էն էլ նենց էլ չտարա, ու գործիս տեղն ա քցած (սիրուն ծալած դրած), որ արագ պետք ա լինում մի տեղ գնալ, արագ թռնում եմ՝ տրանսպորտ-մեքենայից ավելի արագ ու հավես ա ստացվում
> 
> իսկ ավելի լավ ա կողքերդ հեծանվորդ ծանոթների կպցնես (ակումբներ, ընկերություններ, ֆեյսբուք խմբեր ու տենց), ովքեր ոչ միայն կիմանան մոտակա լավ քշելու տեղերը, այլ նաև թե որտեղ կարելի ա լավ գներով լավ հեծանիվ կպցնել, համ էլ ուրիշների հետ քշելը հավես էլ ա։


 Ասեցի, որ վռազ եմ ուզում, էհ․․․ չինաստանից հիմա ո՞նց են առաքելու։ Բայց խելամիտ առաջարկ ա, կարելի ա էժանը վերցնել, բայց էլի պետք ա լեռնային կամ հիբրիդ լինի։ Ակումբների հետ գլուխ չունեմ, ոչ էլ ժամանակ եմ ունենալու հետո․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ասեցի, որ վռազ եմ ուզում, էհ․․․ չինաստանից հիմա ո՞նց են առաքելու։ Բայց խելամիտ առաջարկ ա, կարելի ա էժանը վերցնել, բայց էլի պետք ա լեռնային կամ հիբրիդ լինի։ Ակումբների հետ գլուխ չունեմ, ոչ էլ ժամանակ եմ ունենալու հետո․․․


ավիտո-մավիտոյով ձև չի՞ թաթարախի մի բան կպցնելը

մինչև չսկսես քշել, չես հասկանա թե ուզածդ ինչ ա․․․ հետո էլի կարաս էս էժան առածդ խուրդես, մի կարգինը առնես

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Էկա ասեմ, որ Վիշապը շատ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ ա տալիս։ Ու ոնց արդեն ասվեց․ ամենաառաջին հարցը էն ա, թե հիմնականում որտե՞ղ ես քշելու։ 
1. Քաղաքում, 2.քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփեք, բայց ասֆալտին, 3. քաղաքից դուրս գրունտային ճամփեքով, 4. սարերից էս իջնելու, և այլն։ 

ՈՒ էլի շեշտեմ, կարևոր ա հասկանալ, թե հիմնականում ինչ պայմաններում ես քշելու, ոչ թե հնարավոր ինչ ճամփեքով կարող ա քշես։ Որովհետև պրակտիկորեն ցանկացած տիպի հեծանիվ էլ կարող ես քշել ցանկացած պայմաններում, բայց ասենք քաղաքային հեծանիվը քաղաքում ա ավելի հաճելի քշվում, downhill–ը սարից իջնելուց։ Բնականաբար չես կարող նենց հեծանիվ առնել, որ ամենուր ունիվերսալ հարմար լինի։ Հետևաբար պիտի նենց հեծանիվ ընտրես, որը հարմար կլինի քո հիմնական օգտագործման պայմաններում, իսկ մյուս՝ ավելի հազվադեպ առաջացող իրավիճակերի համար թող մի քիչ էլ անհարմար լինի։ 
Օրինակ, եթե 95% դեպքերում քաղաքում ես քշելու, բայց ամիսը մեկ էլ քաղաքից դուրս ես քշելու ասենք Երևանից քշես Օշական հետ գաս, ապա ավելի լավ ա քաղաքային հեծանիվ առնես, որը քեզ քաղաքում ամենահարմարն ա լինելու, Քաղաքից դուրս հեռու դիստանցիաներին մի քիչ ավելի պակաս հարմար կլինի, բայց մեկ ա յոլա կտանի։ Բայց եթե հիմնականում քաղաքից դուրս երկար հեռավորություններ ես անցնելու, հաճախ ոչ էնքան հարթ ճամփեքով, ապա ավելի լավ ա հիբրիդ առնես, որը կարող ա քաղաքային հեծոյի պես կամֆորտնի չի քաղաքի կարճ զբոսանքների համար, բայց քո հիմնական օգտագործման՝ քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփորդությունների համար շատ ավելի հարմար կլինի։ Եվ այլն։ 

Որ ասում ես երկար դիստանցիաներ ես քշելու․ երկար ասելով մոտավորապես քանի՞ կիլոմետր նկատի ունես  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020), Վիշապ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջապես քո բերնից էլ խոսք քաշեցինք  Խանութ գնալու հետ կապված նախ պետք ա պարզել աշխատում են, թե չէ։ Պետք ա զանգեմ ճշտեմ։ Բայց գնալ վերցնելու կամ առաքման դեպքում էլ հնարավորություն կա ոնց որ փորձելու։ Յա բախտի բայց չեմ ուզում, որ ժամանակս չծախսեմ դրա վրա։ Առայժմ ստեղ եմ նայում velostrana.ru, իրանք կզանգեն, բայց ոնց զգում եմ շատ նեղ ընտրություն ա։
>  Հաստ ակերով չեմ ուզում, բայց  ձմեռը քշելու անհրաժեշտություն կլինի, կարա՞մ հետո փոխեմ խոսքի։ Դեռ էդքան պրոֆեսսիոնալ չեմ քշում, որ ասեմ ինչ սթայլով եմ քշում, կամ որն եմ նախընտրում, մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ արագ քշելը նախընտրում եմ, պլանավորում  եմ երկար դիստանցիաներ քշել, 29 դյույմը մեծ ա ինձ համար։


Էդ կայքում Ծլնգի ասած 200 մանեթնոց ծալովիներից էլ կան ։Ճ Ինչքա՞ն երկարն է երկարը՝ 10կմ, 20, 50․․․

----------


## LisBeth

> Էկա ասեմ, որ Վիշապը շատ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ ա տալիս։ Ու ոնց արդեն ասվեց․ ամենաառաջին հարցը էն ա, թե հիմնականում որտե՞ղ ես քշելու։ 
> 1. Քաղաքում, 2.քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփեք, բայց ասֆալտին, 3. քաղաքից դուրս գրունտային ճամփեքով, 4. սարերից էս իջնելու, և այլն։ 
> 
> ՈՒ էլի շեշտեմ, կարևոր ա հասկանալ, թե հիմնականում ինչ պայմաններում ես քշելու, ոչ թե հնարավոր ինչ ճամփեքով կարող ա քշես։ Որովհետև պրակտիկորեն ցանկացած տիպի հեծանիվ էլ կարող ես քշել ցանկացած պայմաններում, բայց ասենք քաղաքային հեծանիվը քաղաքում ա ավելի հաճելի քշվում, downhill–ը սարից իջնելուց։ Բնականաբար չես կարող նենց հեծանիվ առնել, որ ամենուր ունիվերսալ հարմար լինի։ Հետևաբար պիտի նենց հեծանիվ ընտրես, որը հարմար կլինի քո հիմնական օգտագործման պայմաններում, իսկ մյուս՝ ավելի հազվադեպ առաջացող իրավիճակերի համար թող մի քիչ էլ անհարմար լինի։ 
> Օրինակ, եթե 95% դեպքերում քաղաքում ես քշելու, բայց ամիսը մեկ էլ քաղաքից դուրս ես քշելու ասենք Երևանից քշես Օշական հետ գաս, ապա ավելի լավ ա քաղաքային հեծանիվ առնես, որը քեզ քաղաքում ամենահարմարն ա լինելու, Քաղաքից դուրս հեռու դիստանցիաներին մի քիչ ավելի պակաս հարմար կլինի, բայց մեկ ա յոլա կտանի։ Բայց եթե հիմնականում քաղաքից դուրս երկար հեռավորություններ ես անցնելու, հաճախ ոչ էնքան հարթ ճամփեքով, ապա ավելի լավ ա հիբրիդ առնես, որը կարող ա քաղաքային հեծոյի պես կամֆորտնի չի քաղաքի կարճ զբոսանքների համար, բայց քո հիմնական օգտագործման՝ քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփորդությունների համար շատ ավելի հարմար կլինի։ Եվ այլն։ 
> 
> Որ ասում ես երկար դիստանցիաներ ես քշելու․ երկար ասելով մոտավորապես քանի՞ կիլոմետր նկատի ունես


 Մի 15-30, իսկ քաղաքային հեծոյով անտառներ քշելը ինչքանո՞վ ա հնարավոր։ Ասեն էդքան ռադիկալ չի 95-ի փոխարեն մի 60 ա քաղաքային։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի 15-30, իսկ քաղաքային հեծոյով անտառներ քշելը ինչքանո՞վ ա հնարավոր։ Ասեն էդքան ռադիկալ չի 95-ի փոխարեն մի 60 ա քաղաքային։


15-30-ը ցանկացած կաշկով կքշես լավ ։Ճ Անտառ էլ կա, անտառ էլ, կարող ա ձեր անտառները սաղ կոկիկ հարթ ճամփեքով են։ Ես իմ 25 մմ-անոց ակերով ավազների մեջ քշում եմ, բայց դե պարզ է, որ լեռնայինով շատ ավելի հարմար ա ճամփեքից դուրս քշելը։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Միանում եմ էն խորհուրդին, որ էժանը առնես սկզբից, մինչև հասկանաս թե քեզ հատկապես ինչ ա պետք։ Ընդանրապես քո նպատակների համար ճիշտ ընտրված 400$–անոց հեծոյի ու 1200$անոց հեծոյի user experience–ը նենց չի որ երեք անգամ տարբեր ա  :LOL:  Վայելքիդ տարբերությունը մի 10% ա շատ–շատ լինելու, ու ինչ–որ տեղ նույնիսկ հակառակ էֆեկտն էլ կա․ ինչքան թանկ հեծո առար էնքան ավելի մեծանալու ա գողանալու հավանականությունը ու ավելի շատ ես դողալու վրեն, անհանգստանաս, որ չգողանան, ամեն խազից դարդ անես և այլն  :Jpit:  Իսկ որ էժան հեծո ա լինում, ոչ խազվելուց ես շատ դարդ անում, ոչ էլ գողանալու մասին ես շատ մտածում․ համ ավելի քիչ աչք կլինի վրեն, համ որ գողանան, կորուստդ մեծ չի լինի, արդյունքում հեծոյիցդ վայելքը կարող ա ավելի շատ լինի, քան թանկ հեծոյի դեպքում։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի 15-30, իսկ քաղաքային հեծոյով անտառներ քշելը ինչքանո՞վ ա հնարավոր։ Ասեն էդքան ռադիկալ չի 95-ի փոխարեն մի 60 ա քաղաքային։


15-30 կմ-ը հեռավորություն չի  :LOL:  Անտառով եթե հարթ ճամփեք են, թեկուզ գրունտային, էլի նորմալ քշելու ես քաղաքային հեծոյով։

----------


## LisBeth

> ավիտո-մավիտոյով ձև չի՞ թաթարախի մի բան կպցնելը
> 
> մինչև չսկսես քշել, չես հասկանա թե ուզածդ ինչ ա․․․ հետո էլի կարաս էս էժան առածդ խուրդես, մի կարգինը առնես


 Ձև ա, լիքը տենց էժան կայքեր կան, յուլա ու եսիմ ինչ․․․ մտել քչփորել էի ցերեկը։ Վաղը կնայեմ էլի։ Քո ասած թեթև վարիանտով կարա՞մ անտառներում քշեմ, ինձ հիմա տենց բան ա պետք։

----------


## LisBeth

> 15-30 կմ-ը հեռավորություն չի  Անտառով եթե հարթ ճամփեք են, թեկուզ գրունտային, էլի նորմալ քշելու ես քաղաքային հեծոյով։


 Դե արշավի չեմ գնալու, բայց դա ամենօրյա դիստընս ա։  :Tongue:

----------


## Արշակ

Հա ու մեկ էլ ինչքան ակը հաստանում ա, էնքան ավելի դանդաղ ու ծանրաքարշ ա դառնում հեծոն։ Քշելուց ռեալ զգում ես տարբերությունը։  Բայց իհարկե նաև ավելի կայուն ա լինում ցեխոտ ու անհարթ ճամփեքին։  Նենց որ հաստ ակերով հեծոյի գնալուց լուրջ ծանրութեթև արա, քեզ արդյո՞ք պետք ա էդ հաստ ակը։ 
Քաղաքային հեծոները սովորաբար ավելի բարակ ակեր են ունենում, քան հիբրիդները, լեռնայինները էլ ավելի հաստ են լինում, downhill–ը ավելի հաստ, դե ամենահաստն էլ fatbike–ն ա։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե արշավի չեմ գնալու, բայց դա ամենօրյա դիստընս ա։


թեկուզ․ 15-30–ը քաղաքային հեռավորություններ են էլի։ Որ մի քիչ քշես, 15-30–ը էլ էդքան մեծ չի թվա  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> թեկուզ․ 15-30–ը քաղաքային հեռավորություններ են էլի։ Որ մի քիչ քշես, 15-30–ը էլ էդքան մեծ չի թվա


 Դու ինչքա՞ն ես քշում ու էդ քանի՞ տարվա ստաժի բարձրունքներից կխոսիս  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Շատ ես վռազում, գնա էս առ՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/scott/contessa-active-50-275/ ։Ճ Մի քիչ թանկ են ձերոնք ասում ոնց որ, էդ պիտի $500-ի կարգի լինի, մի քիչ բազար արա, եթե կիջնեն տենց մի 550, առ։ 
Մի քիչ ծանրոտ հեծո ա, բայց անտառի համար ինքն ա։ Բայց դու դեռ պիտի հելմետ առնես, ձեռնոցներ, կոշիկներ, շորտեր, ջերսի, նասոս, զապաս կամեռ․․․ Եթե ուզում ես նույն շորերով քշես, ինչով որ քաղաքում ես ման գալիս, էսի էդ հեծոն չի, էդ դեպքում էս Թերքը առ օքեյ։ https://www.velostrana.ru/trek/verve-3-wsd/

Հ․Գ․ Թրեքը քո չափսի չկա ոնց որ, սրանք նայի ալտերնատիվ։ https://www.velostrana.ru/trek/neko-2-wsd/ կամ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/rove-2-disc-dd/2015/, բայց սպորտային կայֆերի տեսակետից ամենահարմարը Սքոթն ա, իմ տռասի հեծոն էլ ա Սքոթ։

----------

LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> 15-30-ը ցանկացած կաշկով կքշես լավ ։Ճ Անտառ էլ կա, անտառ էլ, կարող ա ձեր անտառները սաղ կոկիկ հարթ ճամփեքով են։ Ես իմ 25 մմ-անոց ակերով ավազների մեջ քշում եմ, բայց դե պարզ է, որ լեռնայինով շատ ավելի հարմար ա ճամփեքից դուրս քշելը։


 Կաշկով չես քշի, փորձել եմ  :LOL:  կարող ա ձեր կաշկի մակնիշն էլ ա գերմանական, այ դա ուրիշ հարց ա

----------


## Արշակ

> Դու ինչքա՞ն ես քշում ու էդ քանի՞ տարվա ստաժի բարձրունքներից կխոսիս


Ինչի խորհուրդներս կասկածելի թվացի՞ն  :LOL:  
Ջահել վախտով Հայաստանի մինչ այժմ ռեկորդային՝ մինչև 400 հոգանոց հեծանվային միջոցառումների հիմադիր–կազմակերպիչ եմ եղել, տենց մի աչքով մի նայի  :Tongue: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա հեռավորություններին, մաքսիմումս երկու օրում մի 200կմ–ն ա եղել Սևանի շուրջը․ էդ մի տաս տարի առաջ։ Բայց ժամանակին համարյա ամեն կիրակի քաղաքից դուրս, Հայաստանի դիքերին քշում էինք օրը 80-100կմ կարգի։
Հիմա առանձնապես քաղաքից դուրս քշելու առիթ չի լինում, քաղաքի մեջ եմ քշում մի 5-10կմ էն էլ ոչ ամեն օր։

----------


## LisBeth

> Շատ ես վռազում, գնա էս առ՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/scott/contessa-active-50-275/ ։Ճ Մի քիչ թանկ են ձերոնք ասում ոնց որ, էդ պիտի $500-ի կարգի լինի, մի քիչ բազար արա, եթե կիջնեն տենց մի 550, առ։ 
> Մի քիչ ծանրոտ հեծո ա, բայց անտառի համար ինքն ա։ Բայց դու դեռ պիտի հելմետ առնես, ձեռնոցներ, կոշիկներ, շորտեր, ջերսի, նասոս, զապաս կամեռ․․․ Եթե ուզում ես նույն շորերով քշես, ինչով որ քաղաքում ես ման գալիս, էսի էդ հեծոն չի, էդ դեպքում էս Թերքը առ օքեյ։ https://www.velostrana.ru/trek/verve-3-wsd/
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Թրեքը քո չափսի չկա ոնց որ, սրանք նայի ալտերնատիվ։ https://www.velostrana.ru/trek/neko-2-wsd/ կամ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/rove-2-disc-dd/2015/, բայց սպորտային կայֆերի տեսակետից ամենահարմարը Սքոթն ա, իմ տռասի հեծոն էլ ա Սքոթ։


 Դեռ կմտածեմ մի օր էլ․․․ Ծլնգի առաջարկը դուրս գալիս ա, մնում ա գա համոզի որ անտառներով քշել կարամ  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Դեռ կմտածեմ մի օր էլ․․․ Ծլնգի առաջարկը դուրս գալիս ա, մնում ա գա համոզի որ անտառներով քշել կարամ


Դու մի հատ ձեր անտառների նկարներ դիր գնահատենք․ անտառ էլ կա անտառ էլ

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինչի խորհուրդներս կասկածելի թվացի՞ն  
> Ջահել վախտով Հայաստանի մինչ այժմ ռեկորդային՝ մինչև 400 հոգանոց հեծանվային միջոցառումների հիմադիր–կազմակերպիչ եմ եղել, տենց մի աչքով մի նայի 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հեռավորություններին, մաքսիմումս երկու օրում մի 200կմ–ն ա եղել Սևանի շուրջը․ էդ մի տաս տարի առաջ։ Բայց ժամանակին համարյա ամեն կիրակի քաղաքից դուրս, Հայաստանի դիքերին քշում էինք օրը 80-100կմ կարգի։
> Հիմա առանձնապես քաղաքից դուրս քշելու առիթ չի լինում, քաղաքի մեջ եմ քշում մի 5-10կմ էն էլ ոչ ամեն օր։


 Շատ տպավորիչ ա  :Smile:  հիմա հասկանում եմ թե ինչու ա իմ երեսունը քիչ թվում։ Չէի կասկածում ուղղակի հետաքրքրեց պահի տակ։ Էդքան երկար դիստանցիաները անընդհա՞տ եք քշում, գիշերը քնել չկա՞։ Միշտ ուզեցել եմ գիշերով քշել, բայց պռակատով բայկերի հետ տենց բաներ չես կարա անես  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու մի հատ ձեր անտառների նկարներ դիր գնահատենք․ անտառ էլ կա անտառ էլ


 Տոպոգրաֆիկ քարտեզ էլ չկազե՞մ  :LOL:  չունեմ նկար, սպասի տեսնեմ ինտեռնետում ինչ կա

----------

Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դեռ կմտածեմ մի օր էլ․․․ Ծլնգի առաջարկը դուրս գալիս ա, մնում ա գա համոզի որ անտառներով քշել կարամ


20 դյույմանոց ակերով անտառում դժվար քշես․․․ Ինչ էլ որ առնես, պարտադիր քշի, համոզվի որ ուզում ես դա քշես։ Մարդ ես, կարող ա սենց բան ես ուզում՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/flourish-1/ 
Ասենք քաղաքում դա կարող ես սովորական շորերով քշել, բայց հիշիր, եթե ձեռնոցները, կոշիկները կամ ակնոցները պարտադիր չեն, ապա սաղավարտը պարտադիր ա, ես գլուխս ցխվելուց երկու անգամ պրծացրել եմ։ 
Սաղավարտը առնելուց պարտադիր փորձում ես, համոզվում ես, որ սուպեր հարմար է, ոչ մի դեպքում թեկուզ մի քիչ անհարմար սաղավարտ չես առնում, էդ մի քիչը 30կմ-ի վրա դառնում ա անտանելի սաղավարտ։
Նորմալ հարմար սաղավարտները սկսում են մի $60-80-ից։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020), Ծլնգ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ձև ա, լիքը տենց էժան կայքեր կան, յուլա ու եսիմ ինչ․․․ մտել քչփորել էի ցերեկը։ Վաղը կնայեմ էլի։ Քո ասած թեթև վարիանտով կարա՞մ անտառներում քշեմ, ինձ հիմա տենց բան ա պետք։


Կարաս քշես, բայց անտառ էլ կա, անտառ էլ։ Եթե հարթ ճանապարհ ա, կարաս հանգիստ հասարակ քաղաքային հեծանվով ու անվադողերով քշես։ Եթե էքստրեմալ ճանապրհ չի, խորհուրդ կտամ հեռու մնաս լեռնային հեծանիվներից՝ դունգուդվալը շատ ա, ասֆալտի վրա քշելն էլ՝ անդուր։ Բայց իմ փորձից, թե ռեգուլյար 15 կմ ավել ես քշելու, պիտի առնվազն հեծանվային շորտեր առնես, որտև ինչքան էլ հարմար չլինի նստարանդ, անդուր ա լինելու։ Ու էդ շորտերը շատ ավելի մեծ դեր կխաղան կոմֆորտի տեսանկյունից, քան որևէ այլ բան (դե բացի հեծանվի ճիշտ չափից)։ Բայց դե 200 մանեթնոց հեծանիվը սկսնակի հեծանիվ ա, ու թե շարունակես քշել, ինքդ էլ դրանից շատ շուտ կհոգնես։ Բայց սկզբի համար փորձ ձեռքբերելու տեսանկյունից ձեռնտու ա էնքանով, որ շատ չես անհանգստանում հետը ինչ եղավ, ու ձեռի հետ սովորում ես ասենք արգելակիչները փոխել, ակները հանել-դնել-փչել, շղթան յուղել, ու տենց։ Դե համ էլ կհասկանաս, թե ոնց ու ինչ ես նախընտրում քշել։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> 20 դյույմանոց ակերով անտառում դժվար քշես․․․ Ինչ էլ որ առնես, պարտադիր քշի, համոզվի որ ուզում ես դա քշես։ Մարդ ես, կարող ա սենց բան ես ուզում՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/flourish-1/ 
> Ասենք քաղաքում դա կարող ես սովորական շորերով քշել, բայց հիշիր, եթե ձեռնոցները, կոշիկները կամ ակնոցները պարտադիր չեն, ապա սաղավարտը պարտադիր ա, ես գլուխս ցխվելուց երկու անգամ պրծացրել եմ։ 
> Սաղավարտը առնելուց պարտադիր փորձում ես, համոզվում ես, որ սուպեր հարմար է, ոչ մի դեպքում թեկուզ մի քիչ անհարմար սաղավարտ չես առնում, էդ մի քիչը 30կմ-ի վրա դառնում ա անտանելի սաղավարտ։
> Նորմալ հարմար սաղավարտները սկսում են մի $60-80-ից։


 Էս լավ բան ա, բայց երբ որ տատուս ոռի կաշին ուտելու վախտը գա, կառնեմ կգնամ սնկի․․․ որ չիրականանա էդ անեծքը 

 Լավ, ապրեք սաղդ․․․ գնամ քնեմ, որոշեմ ու գործեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Շատ տպավորիչ ա  հիմա հասկանում եմ թե ինչու ա իմ երեսունը քիչ թվում։ Չէի կասկածում ուղղակի հետաքրքրեց պահի տակ։ Էդքան երկար դիստանցիաները անընդհա՞տ եք քշում, գիշերը քնել չկա՞։ Միշտ ուզեցել եմ գիշերով քշել, բայց պռակատով բայկերի հետ տենց բաներ չես կարա անես


Պատկերացրու Սևանի շուրջ ֆռալուս ժամանակ կակրազ դեռ հեծո չունեի, Լենինգրադյանի վրի արհեստանոցից վարձած երկաթից 25 կիլոանոց տրաքած չինական հեծոյով եմ քշել  :LOL:  Հայաստանի սարերի պայմաններում օրը մի 100 կմ-ի կարգի ա քշվում․ անընդհատ չէ․ արանքում մեկումեջ կանգնել հանգստանալ, բրդուճ խեղդել, զմայվել Հայոց լեռներով, զրից անել, տենց։ Կոնկրետ Սևան գնալուց, սկզբում Սևան քաղաքի մոտով վերևով Սևանի հակառակ կողմով իջնում էինք, Մարտունու Ծովինար գյուղում մեր ընկերներից մեկի տանը մի 20 հոգով քնապարկերով գիշերել, հաջորդ օրը շարունակել դեպի Սևան քաղաք ու հետ Երևան։ Ընդ որում առաջին օրը ահագին ուշացանք, արդեն գիշերվա ծիծիլիոնն էր, բայց դե պիտի հասնեինք Ծովինար, որ քնելու տեղ լիներ, նենց որ, ուզած–չուզած, հորդառատ անձրևի տակ, մթության մեջ Սևանի հետևի տրաքած գրունտային ճամփեքով հոգնած–մեռած քշում էինք ու վերջերում նույնիսկ մի երկու հոգի հեծոյի վրա աչքները կպցրին շուռ եկան, բայց բարեբախտաբար ոչ մի լուրջ բան չեղավ  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), LisBeth (22.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 20 դյույմանոց ակերով անտառում դժվար քշես․․․ Ինչ էլ որ առնես, պարտադիր քշի, համոզվի որ ուզում ես դա քշես։ Մարդ ես, կարող ա սենց բան ես ուզում՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/flourish-1/ 
> Ասենք քաղաքում դա կարող ես սովորական շորերով քշել, բայց հիշիր, եթե ձեռնոցները, կոշիկները կամ ակնոցները պարտադիր չեն, ապա սաղավարտը պարտադիր ա, ես գլուխս ցխվելուց երկու անգամ պրծացրել եմ։ 
> Սաղավարտը առնելուց պարտադիր փորձում ես, համոզվում ես, որ սուպեր հարմար է, ոչ մի դեպքում թեկուզ մի քիչ անհարմար սաղավարտ չես առնում, էդ մի քիչը 30կմ-ի վրա դառնում ա անտանելի սաղավարտ։
> Նորմալ հարմար սաղավարտները սկսում են մի $60-80-ից։


20 դյույմանոց ակներով հեծանիվներ կան, որ ուրդե ուզես կարաս քշես  :Jpit:  իմ 1×7-ով հանգիստ 30կմ-ի կարգի հարթ գրունտային ճանապարհով կքշես, բայց սարուձոր գնալու չի․․․

+1 սաղավարտի համար, բայց $30-ոց էլ ա կարելի կարգին գտնել՝ նայած գլուխ, ու կանանց չափերով շատ ավելի շատ ա ընտրանին

----------


## Արշակ

> Մարդ ես, կարող ա սենց բան ես ուզում՝ https://www.velostrana.ru/giant/flourish-1/


Եթե հիմնականում քաղաքում ա քշելու, էս ինձ թվում ա ամենաճիշտ հեծոն ա  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե հիմնականում քաղաքում ա քշելու, էս ինձ թվում ա ամենաճիշտ հեծոն ա


Վրեն էլ ռեալ փոխանցումատուփ ա դրած՝ Shimano IGH, ոչ նաստրոյկա ա պահանջում, ոչ շալվարը ծամող աստղիկներ կան․․․ յեահ․․․

----------

Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 20 դյույմանոց ակներով հեծանիվներ կան, որ ուրդե ուզես կարաս քշես  իմ 1×7-ով հանգիստ 30կմ-ի կարգի հարթ գրունտային ճանապարհով կքշես, բայց սարուձոր գնալու չի․․․
> 
> +1 սաղավարտի համար, բայց $30-ոց էլ ա կարելի կարգին գտնել՝ նայած գլուխ, ու կանանց չափերով շատ ավելի շատ ա ընտրանին


Bike Friday-ի գինը մի երկու անգամ էժան լիներ, գուցե արժեր։ Չարժի դրան էդքան տալ․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Bike Friday-ի գինը մի երկու անգամ էժան լիներ, գուցե արժեր։ Չարժի դրան էդքան տալ․․․


Նայած use-case-դ։ Bike Friday-ը գրեթե մոնոպոլիստ ա այս նիշայում, ու գժոտ սերվիս ա առաջարկում, որ ուրիշ տեղ չես գտնի։ Բայց դե հա, թանկ են․․․




> Վրեն էլ ռեալ փոխանցումատուփ ա դրած՝ Shimano IGH, ոչ նաստրոյկա ա պահանջում, ոչ շալվարը ծամող աստղիկներ կան․․․ յեահ․․․


մի երկու տարի առաջ սրա Railegh զույգ քրոջն էմ առել՝ SRAM I-motion internal hub-ով (ոչ իմ համար  :Jpit: )․ արա, էդ ինչ հավես քշվող հեծանիվ ա!

----------


## boooooooom

Ու ոչ ասֆալտով քշելու համար, ասենք ճանապարհից դուրս, շատ կարևոր ա անվադողը (ոնց որ մի տեղ Ծլնգը նշել ա)։ Իմ իմացածներից ամենալավը schwalbe marathon plus ակերն են։ Իրանք պինդ պաշտպանիչ շերտ ունեն, ավելի ուշ են ծակվում։ Կարող ես հասարակ հեծոյի վրա լավ ակեր դնես ու անտառում "հանգիստ" քշես։ Իսկ եթե չէ, հենց ճանապարհից մի քիչ շեղվեցիր, ասենք խոտերի մեջ,  պիտի պատրաստ լինես, որ ակիդ մեջ փուշ ա մտել ու շուտով կիջնի(չեմ վախեցնում)։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ու ոչ ասֆալտով քշելու համար, ասենք ճանապարհից դուրս, շատ կարևոր ա անվադողը (ոնց որ մի տեղ Ծլնգը նշել ա)։ Իմ իմացածներից ամենալավը schwalbe marathon plus ակերն են։ Իրանք պինդ պաշտպանիչ շերտ ունեն, ավելի ուշ են ծակվում։ Կարող ես հասարակ հեծոյի վրա լավ ակեր դնես ու անտառում "հանգիստ" քշես։ Իսկ եթե չէ, հենց ճանապարհից մի քիչ շեղվեցիր, ասենք խոտերի մեջ,  պիտի պատրաստ լինես, որ ակիդ մեջ փուշ ա մտել ու շուտով կիջնի(չեմ վախեցնում)։


Դրանց շնորհիվ Էս քանի տարվա մեջ էնքան քիչ եմ ծակվելու խնդիր ունեցել, որ ես էլ եմ զարմանում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու ոչ ասֆալտով քշելու համար, ասենք ճանապարհից դուրս, շատ կարևոր ա անվադողը (ոնց որ մի տեղ Ծլնգը նշել ա)։ Իմ իմացածներից ամենալավը schwalbe marathon plus ակերն են։ Իրանք պինդ պաշտպանիչ շերտ ունեն, ավելի ուշ են ծակվում։ Կարող ես հասարակ հեծոյի վրա լավ ակեր դնես ու անտառում "հանգիստ" քշես։ Իսկ եթե չէ, հենց ճանապարհից մի քիչ շեղվեցիր, ասենք խոտերի մեջ,  պիտի պատրաստ լինես, որ ակիդ մեջ փուշ ա մտել ու շուտով կիջնի(չեմ վախեցնում)։


Էդ ակ ծակվելը իրականում զուտ հայկական ազգային փիս սովորություն ա  :Jpit:  Ես որ սկսեցի Շվեդիայում քշել, զարմանքով հայտնաբերեցի, որ ստեղ ակ ծակվել հասկացությունը գոյություն չունի  :Jpit:  
Կատակը մի կողմ, ահագին կախված ա երկրից ու տվյալ երկրի բնությունից։ Հայաստանի պես չոր ու անապատային երկրներում ամեն քայլափոխին բազմատեսակ փշեր են քեզ սպասում, Շվեդիայում փշով բույսեր ընդհանրապես չկան։ LisBeth-ը չգիտեմ որտ երկրում ա ապրում, բայց եթե իրանց մոտ փշեր չկան, ավելի լավ ա իզուր հեծոն չծանրացնի պինդ պաշտպանիչ շերտերով )

----------

LisBeth (24.05.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

> Էդ ակ ծակվելը իրականում զուտ հայկական ազգային փիս սովորություն ա  Ես որ սկսեցի Շվեդիայում քշել, զարմանքով հայտնաբերեցի, որ ստեղ ակ ծակվել հասկացությունը գոյություն չունի  
> Կատակը մի կողմ, ահագին կախված ա երկրից ու տվյալ երկրի բնությունից։ Հայաստանի պես չոր ու անապատային երկրներում ամեն քայլափոխին բազմատեսակ փշեր են քեզ սպասում, Շվեդիայում փշով բույսեր ընդհանրապես չկան։ LisBeth-ը չգիտեմ որտ երկրում ա ապրում, բայց եթե իրանց մոտ փշեր չկան, ավելի լավ ա իզուր հեծոն չծանրացնի պինդ պաշտպանիչ շերտերով )


Հնարավոր ա, որովհետև միշտ նույն տիպի փուշ ենք հանում ակերից, ջրային ականի նման, տարբեր կողմերից ցցված փշերով։

----------

Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հայաստանի պես չոր ու անապատային երկրներում


Մեղայաստծու...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Նախկին քննարկումների հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, բայց քանի թեման ակտիվացել է, կիսվեմ մտքերովս։ Վերջերս электросамокат եմ գնել, ու հեծանիվը որպես քաղաքային տրանսպորտային միջոց ինձ համար մնացել է անցյալ դարում։ 20-21 կմ/ժ արագություն, ոչ մի քրտնել, հետիոտնների արանքով շատ ավելի հեշտ է մանևրել։ Եթե գառաժ չունես (ես չունեմ), հանգիստ ծալում, բարձրացնում ես բնակարան, տեղ էլ իհարկե ավելի քիչ է զբաղեցնում, քան հեծանիվը։ Բայց իհարկե անտառի միջով հեծանիվ քշելուն, բնությունը վայելելուն ու մկաններն աշխատեցնելուն դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փոխարինում։

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2020), Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախկին քննարկումների հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, բայց քանի թեման ակտիվացել է, կիսվեմ մտքերովս։ Վերջերս электросамокат եմ գնել, ու հեծանիվը որպես քաղաքային տրանսպորտային միջոց ինձ համար մնացել է անցյալ դարում։ 20-21 կմ/ժ արագություն, ոչ մի քրտնել, հետիոտնների արանքով շատ ավելի հեշտ է մանևրել։ Եթե գառաժ չունես (ես չունեմ), հանգիստ ծալում, բարձրացնում ես բնակարան, տեղ էլ իհարկե ավելի քիչ է զբաղեցնում, քան հեծանիվը։ Բայց իհարկե անտառի միջով հեծանիվ քշելուն, բնությունը վայելելուն ու մկաններն աշխատեցնելուն դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փոխարինում։


Հա, զուտ որպես փոխադրամիջոց էլեկտրական սկուտերները շատ ավելի պրակտիկ են քան հեծանիվը, ես որ գամ Հայաստան մեքենայի տեղ տենց մի բան եմ առնելու քշեմ։ Բայց դե հեծոն որպես ֆիթնես ա կայֆ ու համ էլ ավելի environmently friendly ա երևի։

Սրանք էն դզում մեկ էլ․ 


Ասում են սովորական էլեկտրիկ սկուտերի համեմատ մի քիչ ավելի երկար ա տևում քշել սովորելը, բայց հետո ոտներիդ շարունակությունն ա դառնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Տերդ մեռնի գիտություն, ես էլ էլ մտադրվել հեծանիվ առնել ու էսքանից հետո հասկացա, որ բան չեմ հասկանում ժամանակակից հեծանիվներից։
Բա մեր ջահել վախտերով լավ չէ՞ր։ Հիմնականում մի 3-4 տեսակի տեղական (սովետական) հեծանիվ կար։
Այ մի հատ սրանից էիր ունենում, անիվների մեջ էլ շլանգ էիր դնում ու հայդա՝ որտեղով ոնց ուժդ կպատի, ինչքան որ արագ կկարենաս։ Օրը մի 30-40կմ հեչից քշում էինք


Էլ չեմ ասում, որ թյունինգ էինք անում  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (23.05.2020), Freeman (23.05.2020), John (23.05.2020), LisBeth (24.05.2020), Արէա (23.05.2020), Գաղթական (23.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Տերդ մեռնի գիտություն, ես էլ էլ մտադրվել հեծանիվ առնել ու էսքանից հետո հասկացա, որ բան չեմ հասկանում ժամանակակից հեծանիվներից։
> Բա մեր ջահել վախտերով լավ չէ՞ր։ Հիմնականում մի 3-4 տեսակի տեղական (սովետական) հեծանիվ կար։
> Այ մի հատ սրանից էիր ունենում, անիվների մեջ էլ շլանգ էիր դնում ու հայդա՝ որտեղով ոնց ուժդ կպատի, ինչքան որ արագ կկարենաս։ Օրը մի 30-40կմ հեչից քշում էինք
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ թյունինգ էինք անում


Երևի Շվեդիայում էլ են շլանգ դնում, որ չի ծակվում։

----------

Varzor (24.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Որոշեցի սկզբի համար, փոքր, թեթև մի բան վերցնել, որի վրա կուսումնասիրեմ վերոնշյալ բոլոր կարևոր պարամետրերը, նոր ավելի լուրջ մոդելների մասին կմտածեմ, որ հեշտ լինի ընտրել, գործածել ու խնամել։ 
 Վաղը առաքելու են, տեստ դրայվից հետո, որ վիճակ լինի /հուսով եմ չի լինի :Smile: /, մանրամասներ կգրեմ։
  Որ զանգեցի առաքման ծառայություն տեղ էս երգն էր, դնեմ ստեղ էլ, լրիվ վերջին երեք գրառումների դուխի մեջ ա, պրոգրեսի մասին  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (24.05.2020), Skeptic (24.05.2020), Արշակ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տերդ մեռնի գիտություն, ես էլ էլ մտադրվել հեծանիվ առնել ու էսքանից հետո հասկացա, որ բան չեմ հասկանում ժամանակակից հեծանիվներից։
> Բա մեր ջահել վախտերով լավ չէ՞ր։ Հիմնականում մի 3-4 տեսակի տեղական (սովետական) հեծանիվ կար։
> Այ մի հատ սրանից էիր ունենում, անիվների մեջ էլ շլանգ էիր դնում ու հայդա՝ որտեղով ոնց ուժդ կպատի, ինչքան որ արագ կկարենաս։ Օրը մի 30-40կմ հեչից քշում էինք
> 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ թյունինգ էինք անում


3-4 տեսակի՞․․․ ես մենակ орленок ու ХВЗ-ն եմ հիշում․․․ սրանք լրիվ ժիգուլյու ու վոլգայի համարժեքներն էին․ ХВЗ ունեցողը լրիվ պրախոդ ունեցող էր համարվում․․․․հա, վայ, մեկ էլ մանկական дружок կար...  ուրեմն երկրաշարժից հետո մերոնց գյուղի կողքը գերմանական շտապ օգնության ժողովուրդը հետ գնալուց իրենց հեծանիվը տվել էին մի ժամկետային ռուս սոլդատի, ով իրենց մոտ կամավորական օգնում էր։ Սա էլ դեմբելից հետո թողել էր մեզ՝ տատիկս սրան մայրություն էր անում, ու ոչ միայն իրեն՝ մի պոլկ ուրիշ սոլդատների, որ իրենց մոտի չաստում ծառայում էին էդ ավիրական տարիներին․․․ ու էդ գերմանական հեծոյով որ գյուղում քշում էինք է․․․ ոնցոր ասենք էսօր Երևանում լամբորջինիով, պա՜յ․․․ բայց հետո պակրիշկեքը մաշվեցին, դրա ոչ-ստանդարտ չափով էլ սովետում պակրիշկա չկար․․․ ստիպված շլանգով էինք քշում  :Jpit:  մի քիչ լամբոյից ստատուսը իջացրեց տենց պորշեի, բայց դե մեկ ա մեզ թագավոր էինք զգում  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (24.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020), Արշակ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որոշեցի սկզբի համար, փոքր, թեթև մի բան վերցնել...


Էդ չլինի՞ մանկական հեծանիվ ես առել փոքր ու թեթև․․․ Լինկը դիր, մի ամաչիր։ Եթե ռուսական ստելս ես առել, ռեվյուները հաճույքով կկարդամ ։Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> 3-4 տեսակի՞․․․ ես մենակ орленок ու ХВЗ-ն եմ հիշում․․․ սրանք լրիվ ժիգուլյու ու վոլգայի համարժեքներն էին․ ․․․


Ես իմ орленок-ը որ հիշում եմ, ինչ ապուշ անորակ հեծանիվ էր, չնայած որ գերմանականից էին թխել, ոնց որ թխել էին ժիգուլին ու վոլգան…

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ չլինի՞ մանկական հեծանիվ ես առել փոքր ու թեթև․․․ Լինկը դիր, մի ամաչիր։ Եթե ռուսական ստելս ես առել, ռեվյուները հաճույքով կկարդամ ։Ճ


 Ծլնգի ասած իմ չափի պետք ա որ լինի։ Ստելս չի, բայց ռուսական ա, Ֆորվըրդ։ Համբերի բերեն տեսնեմ ինչ ա, ոնց ա, նոր :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգի ասած իմ չափի պետք ա որ լինի։ Ստելս չի, բայց ռուսական ա, Ֆորվըրդ։ Համբերի բերեն տեսնեմ ինչ ա, ոնց ա, նոր


Վերջը սաղիս խոսցրիր, գնացիր սովետական կաշկ առար։ Օքեյ ա, մկաններդ ու ներվերդ լավ կմարզես ։Ճ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ռեվյուներին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ առաջինը հենց Ստելս էդ, էն էլ երկաթից։ Բայց двухподвес, շատ փափուկ էր։
Տղուս էլ ենք Stels վերցրել։ Իրա գնի համար լրիվ նորմալ ա։

----------

Jarre (28.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Վերջը սաղիս խոսցրիր, գնացիր սովետական կաշկ առար։ Օքեյ ա, մկաններդ ու ներվերդ լավ կմարզես ։Ճ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ռեվյուներին։


 Իսկ ինչու ոչ, ախր նենց հավեսով հետաքրիր ու ինֆորմատիվ եք խոսում։ Համ էլ նենց չի որ ընտրելուց չեմ առաջնորդվել ստեղի խորհուրդներով։ Օրինակ, դու ասեցիր որ 30կմ կաշով էլ կքշես, բռնենք ասենք խելքիս տեղ եմ արել  :LOL: 

 Լավ, քանի որ վրես վիճակ չկա, կարճ կապեմ։
 Ընտրեցի իրան, հիմնավորապես այն պատճառով, որ հետո իրան վաճառելու մտադրություն չունեմ, սենց հարմար բանը միշտ պետք ա գալու, իսկ հիմիկվաս նպատակներին ինքը լրիվ համապատասխանում ա։
 Ոնց նշեցի վերևում թեթև ա ու շատ արագ ծալվում-հավաքվում ա, լիֆտով հանել իջացնելու խնդիր չկա, նույնիսկ չհավաքած վիճակում։ Սվառկեն տեղ-տեղ անճոռնի ա արված, բայց ներկի տակ չի զգացվում շատ։ Նստատեղը շատ հարմար ա։
 Հիմա բուն պրոցեսսը։ Ուրեմն առաջին հերթին իրար բարևեցինք գործածությունից դուրս գտնվող ասֆալտի վրա, միանգամից զգացվեց որ դա իրա տեղն ա։ Բայց ինձ ուրիշ բան էր հետաքրքրում, նենց որ քշեցի անտառ։ Ստեղ կանխատեսումներս իրականացան՝ տրորած ճամփեքով կարելի ա քշել, բայց չես կարա երազկոտ հայացքներ ձգես շուրջդ, պետք ա դեմդ նայես։ Ահագին կոնցենտրացիա պահանջող բան ա, բայց ստեղ մի պլյուս կա՝ կառավարումը։ Ինքը էնքան լավն ա, էնքան ներդաշնակ, որ ինձ մեկ մեկ թվում էր, թե ասեղ դեմ տան ծակով կանցնենք։ Բայց ճամփից դուրս հաստատ պետք չի գալ, ակերը բարակ են, ու խրվում են հողերի մեջ։
 Մի երկու ժամ քշեցի, եկա տուն։ Նստա մի քիչ, զգացի, որ իմ տեղում չեմ, նորից իջա։ Անձրև էր։ Տոռմուզները փորձարկեցի, խնդիրներ չկան։ Մի ժամի չափ էլ քշեցի, հասկացա որ նախնական տպավորությունս ճիշտ էր, դիրքս էս հեծոյի վրա անընդհատ ակտիվ պետք ա լինի, եթե հարթ տեղերով չեմ քշում, ինչը ահագին սրտովս ա։
 Մկանների ու նյարդերի հետ կապված էլ․․․ ալյա Ռոկի Բալբոա թրեյնինգներից քառագլուխներս նենց ֆորմի մեջ են, որ կարամ ժամերով յոթի վրա պեդալ անեմ, ու հետո որտքերս չբռնվեն։ Խոսքի հաջորդ օրն էլ գործից գամ ու գիշերով իջնեմ էլի քշելու։ Ոնց հասկացա անտառից դուրս հիմանականում յոթի վրա էլ քշելու եմ։ Իսկ նյարդերս կարծես հանած ա, բայց ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա  :Smile: 
 Էսքանը առայժմ, եթե հարցեր լինեն էլի կգամ, կրկին շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), ivy (26.05.2020), Jarre (27.05.2020), Skeptic (28.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (26.05.2020), Արշակ (26.05.2020), Ծլնգ (26.05.2020), Վիշապ (26.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ էլ ընտրություն ես արել՝ ծալովի ալյումին, Shimano Tourney, V-տոռմուզներ, պարզ ու հեշտ խնամվող կոմպլեկտ, Вike Friday-ից 5-6 անգամ էժան։ Մեկումեջ ծալվող մասերն ու տրանսմիսիան պիտի մաքրես յուղես, հազարից մեկ տոռմուզներն ու շիմանոն նաստրոյկա անես ու էդ ա։  Եթե մի երկու ամսից պոդշիպնիկները չղռղռացին, ուրեմն մալադեց ռուսներ ։Ճ Բարով մաշես, անփորձանք։ 
Իրական նկարներ դիր ու strava.com-ում գրանցվի ու բարի գալուստ կլուբ։

----------

ivy (26.05.2020), LisBeth (27.05.2020), Արշակ (26.05.2020), Ծլնգ (26.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ ինչու ոչ, ախր նենց հավեսով հետաքրիր ու ինֆորմատիվ եք խոսում։ Համ էլ նենց չի որ ընտրելուց չեմ առաջնորդվել ստեղի խորհուրդներով։ Օրինակ, դու ասեցիր որ 30կմ կաշով էլ կքշես, բռնենք ասենք խելքիս տեղ եմ արել 
> 
>  Լավ, քանի որ վրես վիճակ չկա, կարճ կապեմ։
>  Ընտրեցի իրան, հիմնավորապես այն պատճառով, որ հետո իրան վաճառելու մտադրություն չունեմ, սենց հարմար բանը միշտ պետք ա գալու, իսկ հիմիկվաս նպատակներին ինքը լրիվ համապատասխանում ա։
>  Ոնց նշեցի վերևում թեթև ա ու շատ արագ ծալվում-հավաքվում ա, լիֆտով հանել իջացնելու խնդիր չկա, նույնիսկ չհավաքած վիճակում։ Սվառկեն տեղ-տեղ անճոռնի ա արված, բայց ներկի տակ չի զգացվում շատ։ Նստատեղը շատ հարմար ա։
>  Հիմա բուն պրոցեսսը։ Ուրեմն առաջին հերթին իրար բարևեցինք գործածությունից դուրս գտնվող ասֆալտի վրա, միանգամից զգացվեց որ դա իրա տեղն ա։ Բայց ինձ ուրիշ բան էր հետաքրքրում, նենց որ քշեցի անտառ։ Ստեղ կանխատեսումներս իրականացան՝ տրորած ճամփեքով կարելի ա քշել, բայց չես կարա երազկոտ հայացքներ ձգես շուրջդ, պետք ա դեմդ նայես։ Ահագին կոնցենտրացիա պահանջող բան ա, բայց ստեղ մի պլյուս կա՝ կառավարումը։ Ինքը էնքան լավն ա, էնքան ներդաշնակ, որ ինձ մեկ մեկ թվում էր, թե ասեղ դեմ տան ծակով կանցնենք։ Բայց ճամփից դուրս հաստատ պետք չի գալ, ակերը բարակ են, ու խրվում են հողերի մեջ։
>  Մի երկու ժամ քշեցի, եկա տուն։ Նստա մի քիչ, զգացի, որ իմ տեղում չեմ, նորից իջա։ Անձրև էր։ Տոռմուզները փորձարկեցի, խնդիրներ չկան։ Մի ժամի չափ էլ քշեցի, հասկացա որ նախնական տպավորությունս ճիշտ էր, դիրքս էս հեծոյի վրա անընդհատ ակտիվ պետք ա լինի, եթե հարթ տեղերով չեմ քշում, ինչը ահագին սրտովս ա։
>  Մկանների ու նյարդերի հետ կապված էլ․․․ ալյա Ռոկի Բալբոա թրեյնինգներից քառագլուխներս նենց ֆորմի մեջ են, որ կարամ ժամերով յոթի վրա պեդալ անեմ, ու հետո որտքերս չբռնվեն։ Խոսքի հաջորդ օրն էլ գործից գամ ու գիշերով իջնեմ էլի քշելու։ Ոնց հասկացա անտառից դուրս հիմանականում յոթի վրա էլ քշելու եմ։ Իսկ նյարդերս կարծես հանած ա, բայց ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա 
>  Էսքանը առայժմ, եթե հարցեր լինեն էլի կգամ, կրկին շնորհակալ եմ


Հենց է՞դ գույնի ա․ սիրունն ա  :Smile:  բարով մաշես՝ լավերը մաշես  :Jpit:  քաղաքա-բնակարանային պայմաններում սրանից ավելի պրակտիկ բան իսկապես դժվար գտնես։ Համ էլ տրանսպորտի մեջ ա հեշտ տանել՝ քշում ես մետրո, կամ ելկտրիչկայի կանգառ, ծալում հետդ բերում ես ներս, տեղ հասնում հետ բացում ու կյնաքից հաճույք ստանում։

Հուսով եմ միշտ սաղավարտով ես քշում, իսկ մթով՝ լույսերով։ Ավելի կոմֆորտով քշելու համար շորտերի մասին արդեն ասել եմ, բայց հատուկ հեծանվային ձեռնոցներն (փափուկ փադերով) էլ կարող են ահագին քշելու հաճույքի որակը բարձրացնել։ Դե ակնոցներն էլ արդեն ըստ ճաշակի ու կարիքի։ Ու հա, ոնց Վիշապն ասեց՝ բարի գալուստ կլուբ․․․ նկար-մկար մեկ-մեկ գցի հեծանվային արշավներիցդ։

----------

Freeman (26.05.2020), ivy (26.05.2020), Jarre (27.05.2020), LisBeth (27.05.2020), Աթեիստ (26.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հենց է՞դ գույնի ա․ սիրունն ա  բարով մաշես՝ լավերը մաշես  քաղաքա-բնակարանային պայմաններում սրանից ավելի պրակտիկ բան իսկապես դժվար գտնես։ Համ էլ տրանսպորտի մեջ ա հեշտ տանել՝ քշում ես մետրո, կամ ելկտրիչկայի կանգառ, ծալում հետդ բերում ես ներս, տեղ հասնում հետ բացում ու կյնաքից հաճույք ստանում։
> 
> Հուսով եմ միշտ սաղավարտով ես քշում, իսկ մթով՝ լույսերով։ Ավելի կոմֆորտով քշելու համար շորտերի մասին արդեն ասել եմ, բայց հատուկ հեծանվային ձեռնոցներն (փափուկ փադերով) էլ կարող են ահագին քշելու հաճույքի որակը բարձրացնել։ Դե ակնոցներն էլ արդեն ըստ ճաշակի ու կարիքի։ Ու հա, ոնց Վիշապն ասեց՝ բարի գալուստ կլուբ․․․ նկար-մկար մեկ-մեկ գցի հեծանվային արշավներիցդ։


 Ապրես։ Չէ, *էդ* գույնի չի, սևն ա (հիմա ինչ անենք, որ ինձ էլ էդ մաչո գույնն ա դուր գալիս  :LOL: )։ Իսկ *էդ* գույնը մարմնիս վրա արդեն ունեմ, ինքը պետք ա միակը լինի։ 
 Սաղավարտ դեռ չեմ առել, սպասում եմ խանութները բացվեն, համ էլ մտածում եմ կարո՞ղ ա սաղավարտ առնեմ ու արխային ընկնեմ, ձեռքերս չլվանամ էլ։
 Էսօր հասկացա, որ իմ ունեցած շորտերը շատ կարճ են, բայց առանձնակի խնդիր չտեսա դրանում, ակնոցներս էլ դե սթիմպանկ ոճի մեջ՝ անպակաս, տենց գնացի քշելու։ Ինչ խոսք ունեմ ես էդ ունայնությունից, որ պետք ա արտաքինը ներքին ինքնաընկալման հետ համահունչ լինի։
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նկար-մկար գցելուն, ախր դուք ավալվա կլուբի անամներդ իրար հերթ չեք տալիս, մի բան էլ ինձ եք քաջալերում :Smile:  
 Արշավի սաղ հաճույքն ու անմոռանալի պահերը շարժման մեջ են, երբ որ նկարում ես, մի տեսակ ոնց որ սպանես էդ պահը։ Չես կարա նկարես ավտոբուսի շոֆերներին, որ քեզ լայն ժպտում են ու դու արդեն իրանց սաղին դեմքով գիտես, չես կարա նկարես կադետներին, որ ցանկապատի հետևից փափսալով ու ծիծաղելով քայլերն արագացնում են, մինչ այդ տխուր տրտում ու գլխիկոր․․․ չես կարա նկարես երկու պապիկներին, որ սաղ նեղ ճամփեն զբաղեցրած գնում են, ու քո զանգը լսելու իրանց ունակությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան քեզ գետնից բարձրացնելու ցանկությունը էս կորոնաօրով, ու կարողությունը՝ կարճատև ներքին պայքարից հետո  :Smile:  
  Չես կարա նկարես սինթվեյվի հզորությունը, որի տակ սովորական աղբ թափելն ա էպիկ, իսկ մաքսիմալի վրա քշելը լրիվ տիեզերական ա դառնում։ Կամ որ ականջակալներդ հանում ես, որ լսես սպուսկի վրա քամու ոռնոցը։ 
 Կարաս մի հատ լճակի մոտ կանգնես նկարես բադերին, իրենց համար սարքած տնակում ու մարդկանց, որ ճեմում են էդ տեսարանի շուրջը․․․ բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա։

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), Skeptic (28.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապրես։ Չէ, *էդ* գույնի չի, սևն ա (հիմա ինչ անենք, որ ինձ էլ էդ մաչո գույնն ա դուր գալիս )։ Իսկ *էդ* գույնը մարմնիս վրա արդեն ունեմ, ինքը պետք ա միակը լինի։ 
>  Սաղավարտ դեռ չեմ առել, սպասում եմ խանութները բացվեն, համ էլ մտածում եմ կարո՞ղ ա սաղավարտ առնեմ ու արխային ընկնեմ, ձեռքերս չլվանամ էլ։
>  Էսօր հասկացա, որ իմ ունեցած շորտերը շատ կարճ են, բայց առանձնակի խնդիր չտեսա դրանում, ակնոցներս էլ դե սթիմպանկ ոճի մեջ՝ անպակաս, տենց գնացի քշելու։ Ինչ խոսք ունեմ ես էդ ունայնությունից, որ պետք ա արտաքինը ներքին ինքնաընկալման հետ համահունչ լինի։
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նկար-մկար գցելուն, ախր դուք ավալվա կլուբի անամներդ իրար հերթ չեք տալիս, մի բան էլ ինձ եք քաջալերում 
>  Արշավի սաղ հաճույքն ու անմոռանալի պահերը շարժման մեջ են, երբ որ նկարում ես, մի տեսակ ոնց որ սպանես էդ պահը։ Չես կարա նկարես ավտոբուսի շոֆերներին, որ քեզ լայն ժպտում են ու դու արդեն իրանց սաղին դեմքով գիտես, չես կարա նկարես կադետներին, որ ցանկապատի հետևից փափսալով ու ծիծաղելով քայլերն արագացնում են, մինչ այդ տխուր տրտում ու գլխիկոր․․․ չես կարա նկարես երկու պապիկներին, որ սաղ նեղ ճամփեն զբաղեցրած գնում են, ու քո զանգը լսելու իրանց ունակությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան քեզ գետնից բարձրացնելու ցանկությունը էս կորոնաօրով, ու կարողությունը՝ կարճատև ներքին պայքարից հետո  
>   Չես կարա նկարես սինթվեյվի հզորությունը, որի տակ սովորական աղբ թափելն ա էպիկ, իսկ մաքսիմալի վրա քշելը լրիվ տիեզերական ա դառնում։ Կամ որ ականջակալներդ հանում ես, որ լսես սպուսկի վրա քամու ոռնոցը։ 
>  Կարաս մի հատ լճակի մոտ կանգնես նկարես բադերին, իրենց համար սարքած տնակում ու մարդկանց, որ ճեմում են էդ տեսարանի շուրջը․․․ բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա։


Լիզ հեծանիվ քշելու նկարները դրամատուրգիայի հետ կապ չունեն, չնայած կարող ես զարգացնել ու տաղանդդ օգտագործել  :Jpit:  
Ընդամենը դադարների կամ կանգնած տեսարաններով զմայլվելու ժամանակ կարելի է չխկացնել, առանց շատ զեղումների, թե չէ էմոցիոնալ վերելքի պահին մարդ կարող է սխալվել, իսկ հեծանվի վրա սխալվելը օ՜յ նենց ցավոտ ա մեկ մեկ․․․
Եթե տվյալ պահի ամենահետաքիքիր տեսարանը դեմքդ ա, դա էլ ա խրախուսելի։ Ստրավան էդ ամենինչը հեշտացնում է, ու հաճախ բառերի ու նկարագության կարիք չես ունենում, հետագիծդ ու մի երկու նկար ահագին խոսուն են։
Ասենք սենց․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Հ․Գ․ Բայց ոնց ամերկացիներն են ասում՝ safety first, էնպես որ կասկա առ, քշելուց միշտ ուշադիր ու օյաղ եղիր, նկարներն ու մնացած ֆիքստուլություններն էլ ըստ հարմարության։ Ու մի բան մտքիդ մեջ միշտ ունեցիր, հեծանվորդները բաժանվում են երկու խմբի՝ նրանք, որ արդեն լոշվել են, և նրանք, որ դեռ չեն լոշվել ։Ճ

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Skeptic (28.05.2020), Ծլնգ (28.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ հեծանիվ քշելու նկարները դրամատուրգիայի հետ կապ չունեն, չնայած կարող ես զարգացնել ու տաղանդդ օգտագործել  
> Ընդամենը դադարների կամ կանգնած տեսարաններով զմայլվելու ժամանակ կարելի է չխկացնել, առանց շատ զեղումների, թե չէ էմոցիոնալ վերելքի պահին մարդ կարող է սխալվել, իսկ հեծանվի վրա սխալվելը օ՜յ նենց ցավոտ ա մեկ մեկ․․․
> Եթե տվյալ պահի ամենահետաքիքիր տեսարանը դեմքդ ա, դա էլ ա խրախուսելի։ Ստրավան էդ ամենինչը հեշտացնում է, ու հաճախ բառերի ու նկարագության կարիք չես ունենում, հետագիծդ ու մի երկու նկար ահագին խոսուն են։
> Ասենք սենց․
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Բայց ոնց ամերկացիներն են ասում՝ safety first, էնպես որ կասկա առ, քշելուց միշտ ուշադիր ու օյաղ եղիր, նկարներն ու մնացած ֆիքստուլություններն էլ ըստ հարմարության։ Ու մի բան մտքիդ մեջ միշտ ունեցիր, հեծանվորդները բաժանվում են երկու խմբի՝ նրանք, որ արդեն լոշվել են, և նրանք, որ դեռ չեն լոշվել ։Ճ


 Ինչ լավն ա հեծոդ  :Smile: 
Նկարն էլ ա լավը, բայց մեջը պատմություն չկա, եթե խոսում էլ ա, բավական սակավախոս ա։ Օրինակ չես կարա ասես էս ի՞նչ տեղ ա, արդեն քշվել նոր ա կանգնե՞լ, թե պատրաստվել ա, որ քշվի։ Ո՞նց ա քշվում, մենա՞կ էիր․․․ լիքը հարցերի տեղ ա թողնում։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, կարաս ենթադրես, էդ պատմությունը։ 

 Հիմա դու ո՞ր խմբի մեջ ես։ Լոշվածներն էլ են տարբեր լինում՝ նրանք ովքեր նստում հեծոն ու քշում են դալշը, ու նրանք ովքեր հեծոյից իջնում ու հետ են դառնում։

----------


## Արամ

Ասում ա, հեծանվորդ դառնում են կնքվելով։ Կնքվելը էդ ոսկոր ջարդելն ա։  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (28.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ լավն ա հեծոդ 
> Նկարն էլ ա լավը, բայց մեջը պատմություն չկա, եթե խոսում էլ ա, բավական սակավախոս ա։ Օրինակ չես կարա ասես էս ի՞նչ տեղ ա, արդեն քշվել նոր ա կանգնե՞լ, թե պատրաստվել ա, որ քշվի։ Ո՞նց ա քշվում, մենա՞կ էիր․․․ լիքը հարցերի տեղ ա թողնում։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, կարաս ենթադրես, էդ պատմությունը։ 
> 
>  Հիմա դու ո՞ր խմբի մեջ ես։ Լոշվածներն էլ են տարբեր լինում՝ նրանք ովքեր նստում հեծոն ու քշում են դալշը, ու նրանք ովքեր հեծոյից իջնում ու հետ են դառնում։


Մերսի, բայց սա սկսնակ մակարդակի չմո հեծո ա, ես հիմնականում իմ մյուսն եմ քշում։ Իսկ այ տեղն ու քշվելու սկիզբը, վերջն ու ինչպեսը Strava-ում։
Ես բազմակի լոշվածների մեջ եմ։ Մեր մոտ հեծոյից իջնել հետ դառնալ չկա, ասենք մի 20-30 մղոն հեծանիվ բրդելով տուն չես հասնի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասում ա, հեծանվորդ դառնում են կնքվելով։ Կնքվելը էդ ոսկոր ջարդելն ա։


Ուսս երեք անգամ փորձել եմ ջարդել, չի ստացվել։ Վերջին ընկնելուց կասկես ջարդվեց, գնացի խանութ նորը առնելու, ուրեմն երկու հատ գլխովս եղավ՝ նույն ֆիրմայի ու համարյա նույն տեսքը, մեկը 100 մանեթ, մյուսը՝ 200։ Էս խանութի աշխատողին խնդրեցի մոտենալ, հարցնում եմ, էս յանի ինչի՞ ա մեկը մյուսից երկու անգամ թանկ, ասում ա՝ թանկը հատուկ ամորտիզացիոն սիստեմ ունի, որ ընկնելուց վիզդ ոլորել ջարդելուց պաշտպանում ա։ Կատակով հարցրի, իմ ընկնելուց ուսս ա հիմնական տուժողը, ուսս կարա՞ պաշտպանի, մեկ էլ էս խեղճ տղեն լրջացավ, հանեց հեռախոսով իր ուսի ռենտգենն ա ցույց տալիս՝ մի երեք չորս տեղով երկաթից շտիֆտ են դրել, հետո ուսի կարերն ա ցույց տալիս, ասում ա՝ մի տարի առաջ եմ ընկել, էրեկ առաջին անգամ մի քիչ քշեցի․․․ Տենց․․․ մի քիչ տխրեցի, 200 մանեթնոցն առա դուրս եկա։ Բայց ընենց հարմար հելմետ ա, հեչ չեմ փոշմանել։

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Ծլնգ (28.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Հա, լավ, երեխուն մի վախացրեք, ամեն ինչ էդքան վատ չի  :Jpit:  

ես էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չորս անգամ եմ լոշվել․ առաջինը դպրոցական ժամանակ, որ առաջին անգամ քեռուս տղու ձեռի տոռմուզով հեծոն էր ձեռս ընկել ու չգիտեի ոնց տոռմուզ տայի, դեմս էլ մի 20 մետրանոց փոս էր, ստիպված ինձ կողքի քցեցի  :LOL:  Մյուս երեք անգամը արդեն մեծ տարիքում, որոնցից երկուսում ի սկզբանե գիտեի, որ վտանգավոր բան եմ անում ու կարայի չանեի։ Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում էլ քերծվածքներով պրծել եմ։ 
Ընդ որում, ես տենց առանձնապես ճարպիկ քշող չեմ, ուղղակի մի քանի պարզ կանոնի եմ հետևում․
* Արագությունդ համապատասխանացրու ասֆալտի որակին ու միշտ նենց արագությամբ քշի, որ վստահ լինես, որ հավասարակշռությունդ պահելու ես ու տեսադաշտում ինչ–որ փոս կամ այլ խոչընդոտ հանդիպելու դեպքում հասցնելու ես տորմուզ տաս կամ շրջանցես։
* Քաղաքում քշելուց միշտ պատկերացրու, որ շուրջդ եղած ցանկացած վարորդ, հեծանվորդ կամ հետիոտն պետենցյալ կարա հանկարծակի որևէ հիմար բան անի․ մեքենան կտրուկ շրջադարձ անի կամ քշի վրեդ, դիմացիդ հեծանվորդը կտրուկ կանգնի կամ դեմդ փակի, հանկարծակի ծառերի տակից հետիոտն թռնի ճամփին և այլն։ Արագությունդ ու զգոնությունդ էնքան պիտի լինի, որ հասցնես արգելակել։
* Լոշվելու ամենատարածված ու վտանգավոր սիտուացիաներից մեկը էն ա, երբ փողոցով քշում ես առաջին գծով ու մեկ էլ եզրին կայանած մեքենայի վարորդը կտրուկ դուռը լայն բացում ա ու դու մտնում ես դռան մեջ։ Կամ դռնից խուսափելով կտրուկ ձախ ես անում ու ընկնում ես սրընթաց անցնող Կամազի տակ։ Սրանից խուսափելու համար միշտ նայում եմ կայանած մեքենաներից ներս՝ համոզվելու համար, որ մեջը մարդ չկա։ Եթե չկա, կողքով հանգիստ քշում եմ, եթե կա, կամ արագության տակ չեմ հասցնի նայել, ապա մի մետր հեռավորություն եմ պահում, բայց դա անում եմ աստիճանաբար, որ հետևիցս ձախից ընթացող մեքենաներն ու հեծանվորդներին հանկարծակիի չբերեմ կտրուկ ձախ անելով։
* Հեծանիվը միշտ երկու ձեռքով եմ բռնում․ ընթացքի մեջ հեռախոս չեմ ստուգում, ջուր չեմ խմում, շնորոկս չեմ դզում և այլն։
Մնացածը զուտ հեծանիվին տիրապետելու հմտություններ են, որ ընթացքում պիտի սովորես։

----------

Freeman (28.05.2020), LisBeth (28.05.2020), Skeptic (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> * Հեծանիվը միշտ երկու ձեռքով եմ բռնում․ ընթացքի մեջ հեռախոս չեմ ստուգում, ջուր չեմ խմում, շնորոկս չեմ դզում և այլն։


Զաթի երթևեկության մեջ ամենաիսկական պատուհասները էդ ղեկը լրիվ բաց թողած հեծանվորդներն են:
Կարա նաև մի 10-20կմ/ժ արագության տակ մեկ էլ սկսի 2 ձեռքով թութուն փաթաթել խոսքի՝ էն որ համ էլ հայացքդ պիտի թութունի վրա պահես...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապրես։ Չէ, *էդ* գույնի չի, սևն ա (հիմա ինչ անենք, որ ինձ էլ էդ մաչո գույնն ա դուր գալիս )։ Իսկ *էդ* գույնը մարմնիս վրա արդեն ունեմ, ինքը պետք ա միակը լինի։ 
>  Սաղավարտ դեռ չեմ առել, սպասում եմ խանութները բացվեն, համ էլ մտածում եմ կարո՞ղ ա սաղավարտ առնեմ ու արխային ընկնեմ, ձեռքերս չլվանամ էլ։
>  Էսօր հասկացա, որ իմ ունեցած շորտերը շատ կարճ են, բայց առանձնակի խնդիր չտեսա դրանում, ակնոցներս էլ դե սթիմպանկ ոճի մեջ՝ անպակաս, տենց գնացի քշելու։ Ինչ խոսք ունեմ ես էդ ունայնությունից, որ պետք ա արտաքինը ներքին ինքնաընկալման հետ համահունչ լինի։
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նկար-մկար գցելուն, ախր դուք ավալվա կլուբի անամներդ իրար հերթ չեք տալիս, մի բան էլ ինձ եք քաջալերում 
>  Արշավի սաղ հաճույքն ու անմոռանալի պահերը շարժման մեջ են, երբ որ նկարում ես, մի տեսակ ոնց որ սպանես էդ պահը։ Չես կարա նկարես ավտոբուսի շոֆերներին, որ քեզ լայն ժպտում են ու դու արդեն իրանց սաղին դեմքով գիտես, չես կարա նկարես կադետներին, որ ցանկապատի հետևից փափսալով ու ծիծաղելով քայլերն արագացնում են, մինչ այդ տխուր տրտում ու գլխիկոր․․․ չես կարա նկարես երկու պապիկներին, որ սաղ նեղ ճամփեն զբաղեցրած գնում են, ու քո զանգը լսելու իրանց ունակությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան քեզ գետնից բարձրացնելու ցանկությունը էս կորոնաօրով, ու կարողությունը՝ կարճատև ներքին պայքարից հետո  
>   Չես կարա նկարես սինթվեյվի հզորությունը, որի տակ սովորական աղբ թափելն ա էպիկ, իսկ մաքսիմալի վրա քշելը լրիվ տիեզերական ա դառնում։ Կամ որ ականջակալներդ հանում ես, որ լսես սպուսկի վրա քամու ոռնոցը։ 
>  Կարաս մի հատ լճակի մոտ կանգնես նկարես բադերին, իրենց համար սարքած տնակում ու մարդկանց, որ ճեմում են էդ տեսարանի շուրջը․․․ բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա։


վայ քո տունը շինվի... Լիզ ջան, մանրապատումներն ու մնացած անկապ օրագրերը կողքի բաժնում են, ստեղ պեդալ-մեդալ ենք պտտում, սկոռուստների քանակներով ենք չափվում ու մի երկու սին նկար-մկար ենք կիսում մեր քաջագործություններից, ասենք սենց՝ կիրակնօրյա արշավանքիցս․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


իսկ դու էկել հուզախառն հեծանվա-քշային էռոտիկա ես գրում․․․ մարդ ամաչում էլ ա էս թեմայում սրանից հետո գրի․․․

Հ․Գ․
մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, ասում ա․ ― էն թասի նման սաղավարտները ինչու են հարլի մոտո քշողները հագնում։ ― որ ավարիայից հետո ուղեղները հեշտ մի ամանի մեջ հավաքված լինեն․․․ հիմա թե ուզում ես ուղեղդ մի թասի մեջ հավաքված լինի, բալըմ, սաղավարտ հագի՜, ունես-չունես, մի գլուխ ու ուղեղ ունես․․․ հեծանվային շորտերն էլ փադդինգ են ունենում (այսպես կոչված՝ chamois՝ հնում օգտագործվող զամշի անունից), որ մարդու փափուկ մասերը չփեդանան, նենց որ քո կարճ ու երկար շորտերը դրանց փոխնորդ չեն  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), LisBeth (28.05.2020), Վիշապ (28.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուսս երեք անգամ փորձել եմ ջարդել, չի ստացվել։ Վերջին ընկնելուց կասկես ջարդվեց, գնացի խանութ նորը առնելու, ուրեմն երկու հատ գլխովս եղավ՝ նույն ֆիրմայի ու համարյա նույն տեսքը, մեկը 100 մանեթ, մյուսը՝ 200։ Էս խանութի աշխատողին խնդրեցի մոտենալ, հարցնում եմ, էս յանի ինչի՞ ա մեկը մյուսից երկու անգամ թանկ, ասում ա՝ թանկը հատուկ ամորտիզացիոն սիստեմ ունի, որ ընկնելուց վիզդ ոլորել ջարդելուց պաշտպանում ա։ Կատակով հարցրի, իմ ընկնելուց ուսս ա հիմնական տուժողը, ուսս կարա՞ պաշտպանի, մեկ էլ էս խեղճ տղեն լրջացավ, հանեց հեռախոսով իր ուսի ռենտգենն ա ցույց տալիս՝ մի երեք չորս տեղով երկաթից շտիֆտ են դրել, հետո ուսի կարերն ա ցույց տալիս, ասում ա՝ մի տարի առաջ եմ ընկել, էրեկ առաջին անգամ մի քիչ քշեցի․․․ Տենց․․․ մի քիչ տխրեցի, 200 մանեթնոցն առա դուրս եկա։ Բայց ընենց հարմար հելմետ ա, հեչ չեմ փոշմանել։


հա, էդ սաղավարտները MIPS են կոչվում․ մի հատ հաստ foam shell-ի փոխարեն երկու ավելի բարակ շերտեր են, որոնց արանքում սղլիկ շատ բարակ շերտ ա, որ անկման ժամանակ անկյունային մոմենտը կասեցնի՝ մի շերտը մյուսի նկատմամբ շարժվելով մոտ մի 10-12 մմ։ Սրա նման տեխնոլոգիաներ մոտոների սաղավարտներում առանձին ընկերություններ մի 10 տարու չափ օգտագործում էին, բայց հեծանվային սաղավարտների վերջին մի 2 տարում են սկսել մասսայական անցնել, ինչը սաղավարտների գինը համարյա կրկնակի թանկացնում ա։ Բայց ավելի լայն մասսայականությամբ պիտի որ գները մի քիչ էժանացնի։ Մեկը ես ճիշտն ասած սրա շատ մեծ առավելությունը չեմ հասկանում, որտև իսկապես հարվածների մեծ մասը ուսի վրա են գալիս, որից հետո գլուխը տափակ ա գետնով տրվում, դե իսկ լավ սաղավարտների վրայի շերտը սենց թե նենց սղլիկ են սարքում, որ հարվածը սղալով ընդունի։

Դե ու ցանկացած հարվածից հետո սաղավարտը դեն գցել ա պետք, որտև տափակած պենոպլաստն ու միկրոճաքերը մյուս հարվածից կարող ա չփրկեն։ Ես իմ հեծանվային կյանքի ընթացքում մի հատ առանց արտաքին արատների սաղավարտ եմ դեն գցել (փոքր շառավղով շրջադարձի տեղը ասֆալտի վրա հավաքված ավազը ակներիս տակից փախավ), մի անգամ էլ տեսանելի ճաքով (խաչմերուկ արագ անցնելուց փողոցի փոսից չհասցրեցի խուսափեմ՝ օդում սալտո տալով սաղավարտով բորդյուրին իջա)։ Երկու դեպքում էլ քշելով հեռացա վայրից, մենակ չանգռվածքներով։ Թե սաղավարտ չլիներ, երկու դեպքում էլ նվազագույնը ուղեղի ցնցում էր սպասվում։ Հա, երկու անգամ էլ door են արել՝ աջից կայանված դուռը անցնելիս վրես են բացել։ Ես էլ եմ Արշակի նման միշտ ուշադիր կայանված մեքենաների նկատմամբ, բայց մի դեպքում մեքենայի մեջ վարորդը չէր երևում (կասկածում եմ որ կռացած գցած բան էր վերցնում, հետո ռեսկի դուռը բացեց), մյուս դեպքում էլ ահռելի շինարարական բեռնատար մեքենա էր, որ կաբինը հետևից գալուց չէր երևում․ անտերը նենց թափով վրես դուռը բացեց, որ թռա մեքենաների հոսքի մեջ՝ բախտս բերեց էդ գծով եկող մեքենան հասցրեց արգելակել․․․ ու սենց պատահարներից խուսափելը էլ ավելի դժվար ա պեդալներին կպած clipless կոշիկներով։

Մի խոսքով քաղաքային պայմաններում առանց սաղավարտ քշողը կամիկաձե ա  :Jpit:  հա, Արշակի ճարպիկ քշելու պահով․ ամեն անգամ սրանց որ նայում եմ թե ոնցոն ֆիքսիներով Մանհեթենի մեջով ճղում, մի երկու շաբաթ մեքենաների հոսքում հեծանիվ քշելս չի գալիս․․․ լավ ա գոնե Ռուպերը սաղավարտ ա հագնում․ https://youtu.be/H3f9-dTdksI

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Skeptic (28.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Արշակ (28.05.2020), Վիշապ (28.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ես հեծանիվ եմ գնել և օրական 10-12 կմ քշում եմ...: Լողավազանը փակվեց, ի՞նչ անեմ: Շնորհավորեք ինձ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), Freeman (28.05.2020), LisBeth (28.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Արշակ (28.05.2020), Գաղթական (29.05.2020), Ծլնգ (28.05.2020), Վիշապ (28.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> * Հեծանիվը միշտ երկու ձեռքով եմ բռնում․ ընթացքի մեջ հեռախոս չեմ ստուգում, ջուր չեմ խմում, շնորոկս չեմ դզում և այլն։


Մալադե՞ց, ամեն 15 րոպեն կանգնում ե՞ս ջուր խմելու համար, թե՞ ջրազրկվում ե՞ս, թե՞ կես ժամից ավելի չես քշում։ 
Ուրեմն ճամփեքի վրա իրենց հեծանվորդ համարողները մեկումեջ պարտավոր են երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցներին ազդանշան տալ իրենց թեքվելու ուղղության կամ կանգնելու մասին։ Իսկ նաև շատ հարգարժան հեծանվորդներն էլ հետևիններին ժեշտերով զգուշացնում են դիմացի խոչնդոտների, առարկաների ու էլի տարբեր բաների մասին։ Իսկ դա կատարվում է ձեռքերից մեկով։

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Ծլնգ (28.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես հեծանիվ եմ գնել և օրական 10-12 կմ քշում եմ...: Լողավազանը փակվեց, ի՞նչ անեմ: Շնորհավորեք ինձ


Օրեկան 10-12կմը կարայիր քայլեիր ։Ճ Բայց դե շնորհավոր, կասկա առ ։Ճ

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ եթե սաղավարտի էսթետիկան սրտներովդ չի ու լիքը փող ունեք, կարաք շվեդական էս հրաշքը առնեք  :Jpit: 
https://hovding.com/hovding3/

Վզին կապվող շարֆի պես բան ա, որ ընկնելու դեպքում airbag–ի պես ավտոմատ բացվում, փչովի սաղավարտ ա դառնում։





Սկանդինավներում շատերը սրանով են ֆռֆռում

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Varzor (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Օրեկան 10-12կմը կարայիր քայլեիր ։Ճ Բայց դե շնորհավոր, կասկա առ ։Ճ


Փաստորեն քիչ է - հազիվ եմ ձգում...

----------


## LisBeth

> Մերսի, բայց սա սկսնակ մակարդակի չմո հեծո ա, ես հիմնականում իմ մյուսն եմ քշում։ Իսկ այ տեղն ու քշվելու սկիզբը, վերջն ու ինչպեսը Strava-ում։
> Ես բազմակի լոշվածների մեջ եմ։ Մեր մոտ հեծոյից իջնել հետ դառնալ չկա, ասենք մի 20-30 մղոն հեծանիվ բրդելով տուն չես հասնի։


 Վիշ ես տեսքը նկատի ունեի։ Բա խի՞ ես էս չմոն նկարել, չես խիմիշում մյուսը ցույց տաս  :Smile:  Ինձ ակումբն էլ ա հերիք, չեմ գրանցվելու ուրիշ տեղ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուսս երեք անգամ փորձել եմ ջարդել, չի ստացվել։ Վերջին ընկնելուց կասկես ջարդվեց, գնացի խանութ նորը առնելու, ուրեմն երկու հատ գլխովս եղավ՝ նույն ֆիրմայի ու համարյա նույն տեսքը, մեկը 100 մանեթ, մյուսը՝ 200։ Էս խանութի աշխատողին խնդրեցի մոտենալ, հարցնում եմ, էս յանի ինչի՞ ա մեկը մյուսից երկու անգամ թանկ, ասում ա՝ թանկը հատուկ ամորտիզացիոն սիստեմ ունի, որ ընկնելուց վիզդ ոլորել ջարդելուց պաշտպանում ա։ Կատակով հարցրի, իմ ընկնելուց ուսս ա հիմնական տուժողը, ուսս կարա՞ պաշտպանի, մեկ էլ էս խեղճ տղեն լրջացավ, հանեց հեռախոսով իր ուսի ռենտգենն ա ցույց տալիս՝ մի երեք չորս տեղով երկաթից շտիֆտ են դրել, հետո ուսի կարերն ա ցույց տալիս, ասում ա՝ մի տարի առաջ եմ ընկել, էրեկ առաջին անգամ մի քիչ քշեցի․․․ Տենց․․․ մի քիչ տխրեցի, 200 մանեթնոցն առա դուրս եկա։ Բայց ընենց հարմար հելմետ ա, հեչ չեմ փոշմանել։


 Էրեկ ընկնելուց իմն էլ ա ուսս ցավել։ Մտածում էի հոդախախտ ա, բայց ռենտգեն արեցին, ասին ուղղակի մկաններն են ձգվել։ Իրանց՝ ուսերը, պաշտպանելու համար որևէ բան գոյություն չունի կարծես թե։ 
 Ուզում եմ գնամ փորձեմ ու առնեմ հելմետը, պատվիրելով կասկածում եմ որ կարամ ճիշտ ընտրություն անեմ։

----------


## Varzor

> 3-4 տեսակի՞․․․ ես մենակ орленок ու ХВЗ-ն եմ հիշում․․․ սրանք լրիվ ժիգուլյու ու վոլգայի համարժեքներն էին․ ХВЗ ունեցողը լրիվ պրախոդ ունեցող էր համարվում․․․․հա, վայ, մեկ էլ մանկական дружок կար...


Փաստորեն մոռացել եք` կար նաև Салют, Десна, Школьник. ХВЗ-ների տարբեր տեսակներ էր լինում, մեր լեզվով ասած՝ սովորական ու "սպարտիվնի", ։ Էն դրածս նկարինը հենց սովորականն էր՝ ամբողջական կոմպլեկտացիայով (ոչ գործարանային)։
Վիշապը ճիշտա հիշում, որ Արլյոնոկների վերջին սերունդը (80-ականների արտադրանքը) սարսափելի անորակ էր։ Համ էլ չէր ճարվում ու թանկ էր։ Բայց լավ էլ սարքրտում էինք՝ կարգին "հեձանիֆ" էր դառնում  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (29.05.2020), Տրիբուն (28.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես իմ орленок-ը որ հիշում եմ, ինչ ապուշ անորակ հեծանիվ էր, չնայած որ գերմանականից էին թխել, ոնց որ թխել էին ժիգուլին ու վոլգան…


Ձյաձ, ժիգուլին չեն թխել՝ առել են, ընդ որում ոչ թե գերմանացիներից, այլ իտալացիներից։ Իսկ Վոլգան ամենայն հավանականությամբ յանկիներից են թխել, չնայած շատերը համամիտ չեն, ասում են մաքուր սովետական պրոդուկ է  :Dntknw:

----------

Գաղթական (29.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ծլնգի ասած իմ չափի պետք ա որ լինի։ Ստելս չի, բայց ռուսական ա, Ֆորվըրդ։ Համբերի բերեն տեսնեմ ինչ ա, ոնց ա, նոր


Էս վերջերս ահագին ուսումնասիրել եմ՝ վատը չեն։
Գնի համեմատ վատ ընտրություն չես կատարել։
Մենակ զգույշ կլինես՝ ետևի փոխանցիչը ցածր է ու փափուկ մետաղից է։
Հաշվի առնելով, որ ամորտիզացիա չունի, մի քիչ չոր կլինի։

Արդեն հավաքած էին ուղարկե՞լ։

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հա, լավ, երեխուն մի վախացրեք, ամեն ինչ էդքան վատ չի  
> 
> ես էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չորս անգամ եմ լոշվել․ առաջինը դպրոցական ժամանակ, որ առաջին անգամ քեռուս տղու ձեռի տոռմուզով հեծոն էր ձեռս ընկել ու չգիտեի ոնց տոռմուզ տայի, դեմս էլ մի 20 մետրանոց փոս էր, ստիպված ինձ կողքի քցեցի  Մյուս երեք անգամը արդեն մեծ տարիքում, որոնցից երկուսում ի սկզբանե գիտեի, որ վտանգավոր բան եմ անում ու կարայի չանեի։ Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում էլ քերծվածքներով պրծել եմ։ 
> Ընդ որում, ես տենց առանձնապես ճարպիկ քշող չեմ, ուղղակի մի քանի պարզ կանոնի եմ հետևում․
> * Արագությունդ համապատասխանացրու ասֆալտի որակին ու միշտ նենց արագությամբ քշի, որ վստահ լինես, որ հավասարակշռությունդ պահելու ես ու տեսադաշտում ինչ–որ փոս կամ այլ խոչընդոտ հանդիպելու դեպքում հասցնելու ես տորմուզ տաս կամ շրջանցես։
> * Քաղաքում քշելուց միշտ պատկերացրու, որ շուրջդ եղած ցանկացած վարորդ, հեծանվորդ կամ հետիոտն պետենցյալ կարա հանկարծակի որևէ հիմար բան անի․ մեքենան կտրուկ շրջադարձ անի կամ քշի վրեդ, դիմացիդ հեծանվորդը կտրուկ կանգնի կամ դեմդ փակի, հանկարծակի ծառերի տակից հետիոտն թռնի ճամփին և այլն։ Արագությունդ ու զգոնությունդ էնքան պիտի լինի, որ հասցնես արգելակել։
> * Լոշվելու ամենատարածված ու վտանգավոր սիտուացիաներից մեկը էն ա, երբ փողոցով քշում ես առաջին գծով ու մեկ էլ եզրին կայանած մեքենայի վարորդը կտրուկ դուռը լայն բացում ա ու դու մտնում ես դռան մեջ։ Կամ դռնից խուսափելով կտրուկ ձախ ես անում ու ընկնում ես սրընթաց անցնող Կամազի տակ։ Սրանից խուսափելու համար միշտ նայում եմ կայանած մեքենաներից ներս՝ համոզվելու համար, որ մեջը մարդ չկա։ Եթե չկա, կողքով հանգիստ քշում եմ, եթե կա, կամ արագության տակ չեմ հասցնի նայել, ապա մի մետր հեռավորություն եմ պահում, բայց դա անում եմ աստիճանաբար, որ հետևիցս ձախից ընթացող մեքենաներն ու հեծանվորդներին հանկարծակիի չբերեմ կտրուկ ձախ անելով։
> * Հեծանիվը միշտ երկու ձեռքով եմ բռնում․ ընթացքի մեջ հեռախոս չեմ ստուգում, ջուր չեմ խմում, շնորոկս չեմ դզում և այլն։
> Մնացածը զուտ հեծանիվին տիրապետելու հմտություններ են, որ ընթացքում պիտի սովորես։


Արշ մի անհանգստացի, ես վախեցող պտուղ չեմ, ու ինչպես խանութի տարեց վաճառողուհուն եմ ասում, տասութս վաղոց ա բոլորել, ու ինչպես ինքն ա փասթաթուղթս նայելուց հետո ասում՝ ուղղակի լավ եմ պահպանվել  :LOL: 
 Էսօր քաղաք էի իջել, ստեղ ահագին լայն մայթեր են ու մեքենաների հետ համարյա գործ չես ունենում, չհաշված հատուկենտ հատուկ հեծանիվների համար նախատեսված ճամփեքը, որ խոսքի եթե արագ ես ուզում քշել, կամ պատահաբար էդ կողմերով ես անցնում, շեղվես գնաս։ Ուշադիր լինելը անցումներում, սվետաֆորների տակ, մարդկանց միջով մանևերլուց ու ղեկը երկու ձեռքով բռնած։ Երբեք չեմ ընկել։ Հիմնականում պուրակների, այգիների նեղ ճամփեքին ա ստացվում ու դե անտառում եմ մի անգամ էլ ընկել, քաղաքային հեծոյով, 29 ակերը հագել էին հաստ ծառարմատի, քերծվածքներով պրծել եմ  :Smile: 
 Ձեռքերը բաց թողած դեռ չեմ քշել, մնացած ակրոբատությունները էլ չասեմ։ Դու փորձե՞լ ես չես անում, թե երբևէ փորձած էլ չկաս։

----------

Արշակ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստորեն քիչ է - հազիվ եմ ձգում...


Շատ քիչ է։
Կարող է սխա՞լ փոխանցում ես ընտրել քշելուց  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> վայ քո տունը շինվի... Լիզ ջան, մանրապատումներն ու մնացած անկապ օրագրերը կողքի բաժնում են, ստեղ պեդալ-մեդալ ենք պտտում, սկոռուստների քանակներով ենք չափվում ու մի երկու սին նկար-մկար ենք կիսում մեր քաջագործություններից, ասենք սենց՝ կիրակնօրյա արշավանքիցս․
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> 
> իսկ դու էկել հուզախառն հեծանվա-քշային էռոտիկա ես գրում․․․ մարդ ամաչում էլ ա էս թեմայում սրանից հետո գրի․․․
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, ասում ա․ ― էն թասի նման սաղավարտները ինչու են հարլի մոտո քշողները հագնում։ ― որ ավարիայից հետո ուղեղները հեշտ մի ամանի մեջ հավաքված լինեն․․․ հիմա թե ուզում ես ուղեղդ մի թասի մեջ հավաքված լինի, բալըմ, սաղավարտ հագի՜, ունես-չունես, մի գլուխ ու ուղեղ ունես․․․ հեծանվային շորտերն էլ փադդինգ են ունենում (այսպես կոչված՝ chamois՝ հնում օգտագործվող զամշի անունից), որ մարդու փափուկ մասերը չփեդանան, նենց որ քո կարճ ու երկար շորտերը դրանց փոխնորդ չեն


Դիըր Ծլնգ  :LOL: , էրոտիզմը տեսնողի աչքերում ա, ինձ համար քո դրած նկարում էլ հանգիստ կարա լինի։ Իսկ իմ գրածը դրանից բացի նաև մարդկանց ժպիտի, իրանց անվտանգության ու օգնության միջև կատարված ընտրության մասին էր։  Նենց որ ամաչելու կարիք չկա, էրոտիկան բավական բնական երևույթ ա։ 
Հավես օր էր բայց։ Մի պահ հայվեյ դուրս եկա, բայց զգացի, որ տեղ նույնիսկ սաղավարտով քշելն ա կամիկաձեություն, օդն էլ հոծ ու կեղտոտ։ Հաստատ տեղով չեմ քշի․․․
 Շորտերից էլ կնայեմ եթե իմ ուզած կարճության լինի, տենց հարմար փադդինգով կառնեմ, ապրես  :Smile:

----------

Ծլնգ (29.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես հեծանիվ եմ գնել և օրական 10-12 կմ քշում եմ...: Լողավազանը փակվեց, ի՞նչ անեմ: Շնորհավորեք ինձ


 Շնորհավոր, Լիոն և բարի գալուստ Կլուբ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), Ծլնգ (29.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս վերջերս ահագին ուսումնասիրել եմ՝ վատը չեն։
> Գնի համեմատ վատ ընտրություն չես կատարել։
> Մենակ զգույշ կլինես՝ ետևի փոխանցիչը ցածր է ու փափուկ մետաղից է։
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ ամորտիզացիա չունի, մի քիչ չոր կլինի։
> 
> Արդեն հավաքած էին ուղարկե՞լ։


 Հա, հավաքած են առաքում, եթե հատուկ չես պատվիրում, որ ինքդ հավաքես։ 

 Մի զույգ կանգնեցրեց ճամփին, դբի վրա, մոտավոր նույնը ասեցին, ու ուզում էին առնել, հարցնում էին դիքը ոնց ա բարձրանում։ Ասի սաղ կախված ա ձեր հնարավորություններից։
 Իմ համար շատ հեշտ ա ձգում։

----------


## Freeman

> Օրեկան 10-12կմը կարայիր քայլեիր ։Ճ Բայց դե շնորհավոր, կասկա առ ։Ճ


Ինչ կարանտին ա, ես սկի էդքան մետր չեմ քայլում ։Դ Իսկ եթե լուրջ, որ նոր ես սկսում, ահագին դժվար ա, մեր մոտ app-ով հեծոներ էին բերել, 1-2 կիլոմետր քշում էի, շնչակտուր հասնում էի տուն ։Դ

----------


## Lion

> Շատ քիչ է։
> Կարող է սխա՞լ փոխանցում ես ընտրել քշելուց


Ապեր, չէ, երևի դիք սպուսկ տեղերի պահն է, որ շուտ հոգնեցնում է...

Նոր հաշվեցի քարտեզով, փաստորեն օրական 16 կմ եմ քշում՝ երկու պադխոդով, առավոտ և երեկո...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էրեկ ընկնելուց իմն էլ ա ուսս ցավել։ Մտածում էի հոդախախտ ա, բայց ռենտգեն արեցին, ասին ուղղակի մկաններն են ձգվել։ Իրանց՝ ուսերը, պաշտպանելու համար որևէ բան գոյություն չունի կարծես թե։ 
>  Ուզում եմ գնամ փորձեմ ու առնեմ հելմետը, պատվիրելով կասկածում եմ որ կարամ ճիշտ ընտրություն անեմ։


Շըթ, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում․․․ շնորհավոր, դու բոլոր հարցերում շատ վռազ ես ոնց որ։ Ուսի ցավը դժվար ա անցնում, մյուս անգամ առաջին մի քանի ժամը սառույց կդնես, եթե էս անգամ չես դրել։ 
Ամենակարևոր բաները մոռացել ենք ասել, ուրեմն քարոզի երկրորդ փուլը (սկզբից միշտ ամեն ինչ խաղուպար ա թվում, ծովն էլ՝ ծնկներից)․
Հանգիստ ու դանդաղ քշի սկզբի համար ու ընդհանրապես էլ։ Իսկ ինքնավստահություն ավելացնելու համար ուժային վարժություններ արա՝ 5 հիմնականները՝ squat, deadlift, bench press, overhead press, rows press, ծանրություններով կամ օդի մեջ, ինչով հնարավոր ա։ 
Առանց ուժայինի առնվազն մեջքի ու ոտքերի տրավմաներ կարող ես ստանալ երկար քշելուց, ու մանր-մանր շատացրու ծանրաբեռնվածությունը։ 
Հեծանիվը, եթե թույն մարզավիճակում չես, ստրես կարող է լինել ու ավելացնել եղած ստրեսը, եթե ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններիդ վերին սահմաններում ես քշում։
Ու ամենակարևորը՝ եթե ամեն անգամ գերծանրաբեռնում ես քեզ քշելիս, մարզավիճակդ ոչ թե լավանում է, այլ հակառակը՝ կարող է վատանալ։
Եթե սրտի զարկերը չափող սմարտ ժամ, կամ ուրիշ բան չունես, բութ մատի օրենքը հետևյալն է, պիտի էնպես քշես, որ քշելիս կարողանաս երգել առանց հևելու, դա թեթև քշելն է, եթե կարողանում ես պարզ նախադասություններ ասել առանց շունչ քաշելու, դա միջինն է, իսկ եթե ամեն երկու երեք բառի արանքում պիտի դադար տաս շնչելու համար, ապա դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛․․․ Մի քիչ երկար նագրուզկայով քշելիս օրգանիզմդ շատ արագ հոգնում-հյուծվում է, որից կառավարումը կարող ես կորցնել։ 
Ու լոպազներիս խելքին մի ընկիր թե իբր 30կմը տարածություն չի, սկզբի համար մի փորձիր ռեկորդներ խփել, քեզ կվնասես։
Այսինքն կարճ՝ take it easy:
Երկրորդ՝ սոված մի քշի, էդ ոնց որ ավտոն առանց բենզինի փորձես քշել։ Ու կարող է սխալմամբ թվալ, թե քշելուց հիմնականում ոտքերի մկաններն են աշխատում, բայց ավելի կարևոր մկան կա՝ սիրտը, իսկ սրտին սնունդ ա պետք։ Ամենաարագ էներգիան ստանում ես ածխաջրերից, կոպիտ ասած՝ շաքարից, բայց բառացիորեն շաքարը անառողջ էներգիա է, գերադասելի է բանջարեղենը, կարտոֆիլը, մակարոնեղենն էլ կլինի, իսկ հեծանվորդի ամենաքուլ ամենաթույն ու ամենաէֆեկտիվ սնունդը, բանանն ա։ Դա կարճ էներգիայի համար։ Իսկ կազդուրիչ ու ստաբիլ էներգիայի ու մկանների համար պետք են սպիտակուցներ՝ մսեղեն, ձկնեղեն, շեյքեր։ Դրան էլ հավելում ենք ուղեղի սնունդը, որը ճարպեղենն ա՝ ավոկադո, պոպոքեղեն, ճարպոտ ձկներ (սաղմոնազգիներ)։ Ամենաբալանսավորված ու հեշտ սնունդներից ձուն ա։ Ամեն Աստծու օր երկու հատ խաշած ձու (ես շատ եմ լսել «էս չեմ սիորւմ», «սրանից զզվում եմ» տիպի կապրիզները, բայց դե սեփական գլուխը քարին առնելով փորձ հավաքելն էլ է ընտրություն)։ Գրպաններում շոկոլադ, սնիկերս, էներգետիկ ժելեներ սկզբի համար ունենալը ցանկալի է, անփորձ հեծանվորդների մոտ արագ էներգիայի պահանջը ավելի հաճախ է, պետք է ընթացքում կանգնել, ուտել, շարժվել առաջ։
Եվ երրորդ՝ ջուր։ Թվում է թե պարզ բան է, ու թվում է, թե կարելի է երկու ժամ քշել, հետո գնալ տուն ու մի երկու բաժակ կռանթից թարմ ջուր խմել ու կայֆ ա կյանքը։ Բայց բարձր տեպմով աշխատող օրգանիզմը շատ արագ ջրազրկվում է, իսկ ջրազրկվելուց ինչ փորձանք ասես լինում է, ամերիկացիներն ասում են՝  Hydrate or -Die! Եվ հեծանվի վրա ջուր ունենալը դա պարտադիր է, ու կախված քշելու տևողությունից, եթե ասենք երկու ժամ է, ապա երկու տարա, ամեն մեկը լիտրանոց։ Ու ստեղ մի հատ շատ կարևոր մոմենտ կա, բացի հեծանվի վրա ջուր ունենալուց, այն պետք է նաև խմել։ Ու ճիշտ է խմել քիչ-քիչ ու շուտ-շուտ, ոչ թե շատ-շատ ու ուշ-ուշ։ Շուտ-շուտը 15 րոպեն մեկն ա, մի 5-6 կում կամ ավելի, եթե կարիքը զգացվում ա։ Երբ որ դու ծարավություն ես զգում, դա արդեն ուշ ա, նշանայում է ջրազրկվել ես, պետք է ջուրը խմել նախքան ծարավություն զգալը, դրանով օրգանիզմը կապահովես ու էներգիա կխնայես։
Հարցե՞ր, գրեք։

----------

John (30.05.2020), LisBeth (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Էս էլ հատուկ ձեր պատիվ համար․․․

 սիրուն լանդշաֆտներ ու օվկիանոսներ չակնկալել  :Smile: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), John (30.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Արէա (29.05.2020), Ծլնգ (29.05.2020), Վիշապ (28.05.2020), Տրիբուն (29.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Շըթ, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում․․․ շնորհավոր, դու բոլոր հարցերում շատ վռազ ես ոնց որ։ Ուսի ցավը դժվար ա անցնում, մյուս անգամ առաջին մի քանի ժամը սառույց կդնես, եթե էս անգամ չես դրել։ 
> Ամենակարևոր բաները մոռացել ենք ասել, ուրեմն քարոզի երկրորդ փուլը (սկզբից միշտ ամեն ինչ խաղուպար ա թվում, ծովն էլ՝ ծնկներից)․
> Հանգիստ ու դանդաղ քշի սկզբի համար ու ընդհանրապես էլ։ Իսկ ինքնավստահություն ավելացնելու համար ուժային վարժություններ արա՝ 5 հիմնականները՝ squat, deadlift, bench press, overhead press, rows press, ծանրություններով կամ օդի մեջ, ինչով հնարավոր ա։ 
> Առանց ուժայինի առնվազն մեջքի ու ոտքերի տրավմաներ կարող ես ստանալ երկար քշելուց, ու մանր-մանր շատացրու ծանրաբեռնվածությունը։ 
> Հեծանիվը, եթե թույն մարզավիճակում չես, ստրես կարող է լինել ու ավելացնել եղած ստրեսը, եթե ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններիդ վերին սահմաններում ես քշում։
> Ու ամենակարևորը՝ եթե ամեն անգամ գերծանրաբեռնում ես քեզ քշելիս, մարզավիճակդ ոչ թե լավանում է, այլ հակառակը՝ կարող է վատանալ։
> Եթե սրտի զարկերը չափող սմարտ ժամ, կամ ուրիշ բան չունես, բութ մատի օրենքը հետևյալն է, պիտի էնպես քշես, որ քշելիս կարողանաս երգել առանց հևելու, դա թեթև քշելն է, եթե կարողանում ես պարզ նախադասություններ ասել առանց շունչ քաշելու, դա միջինն է, իսկ եթե ամեն երկու երեք բառի արանքում պիտի դադար տաս շնչելու համար, ապա դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛․․․ Մի քիչ երկար նագրուզկայով քշելիս օրգանիզմդ շատ արագ հոգնում-հյուծվում է, որից կառավարումը կարող ես կորցնել։ 
> Ու լոպազներիս խելքին մի ընկիր թե իբր 30կմը տարածություն չի, սկզբի համար մի փորձիր ռեկորդներ խփել, քեզ կվնասես։
> Այսինքն կարճ՝ take it easy:
> ...


 Էս դու ոնց սենց պանիկայի մեջ ընկար մի հատ ուսի ձգվելուց։ Ես էսօր գնացել եմ հետազոտվել ու եկել իջել եմ քաղաք, հեծոյով, մի երեք ժամ քշել ու տուն եմ եկել։ Ուսիս ցավազրկող թեյփ ա կպցրած, հաջորդ անգամ սառույց կդնեմ, ես չէի դնում, կարծում էի որ մի քանի ժամ անցել ա իմաստ չունի։ Բայց ասեց երկու օր կարելի ա դնել։ Ու կարծում եմ ուսս դուրս չի ընկել հենց, որ մկաններս շատ մարված են, այլապես էդ դիրքում որ ընկա անհնար կլիներ խուսափել։
 Մնացածներից էլ կնայեմ ինչը դեռ չեմ անում ու ինչքանով ա հնարավոր որ անեմ, ապրես շատ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Շատ լավն ա: Ջրի տարայի հարմարանք պիտի առնես, ջրի տարա, նստատեղի տակից ձգվող պայուսյակ, պակրիշկա քանդելու գործիքներ (մինիմում), նասոս, զապաս կամեռ, կամեռ առագ կպցնելու ռեզին կամ սոսինձ, կասկա, շորտեր, ջերսի... Այսինքն դեռ մի հեծանվիդ չափ ծախս էլ ունես անելու: 
Ակերը պիտի նայես ինչքանն ա ճիշտ փչելը, պակրիշկի վրա գրված է մաքսիմումը, քո քաշը թեթև ա, շատ պետք չի փչել: Հա: Մեկ էլ նստարանից բարձրությունը ճիշտ կարգավորի, որ ծնկներդ չցավեն, յութուբում լիքը վիդեոներ կան տաբեր լեզուներով: Կարճ՝ բարձությունը պիտի էնպես լինի, որ պեդալիդ ամենաներքևի դիրքում ոտքդ լրիվ ուղղվածից մի փոքր ծալված լինի, մոտ 165 աստիճան, չափից ցածրը ահավոր թուլացնում է էֆեկտիվությունը ու շատացնում ծնկների վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունը, չափից բարձրն էլ ոտքերդ դժվար են հասնում պեդալներին ու հետևդ սկսում է օրոր-շորոր գալ, սեքսի ա, բայց պրակտիկ չի :Ճ

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս դու ոնց սենց պանիկայի մեջ ընկար մի հատ ուսի ձգվելուց։ Ես էսօր գնացել եմ հետազոտվել ու եկել իջել եմ քաղաք, հեծոյով, մի երեք ժամ քշել ու տուն եմ եկել։ Ուսիս ցավազրկող թեյփ ա կպցրած, հաջորդ անգամ սառույց կդնեմ, ես չէի դնում, կարծում էի որ մի քանի ժամ անցել ա իմաստ չունի։ Բայց ասեց երկու օր կարելի ա դնել։ Ու կարծում եմ ուսս դուրս չի ընկել հենց, որ մկաններս շատ մարված են, այլապես էդ դիրքում որ ընկա անհնար կլիներ խուսափել։
>  Մնացածներից էլ կնայեմ ինչը դեռ չեմ անում ու ինչքանով ա հնարավոր որ անեմ, ապրես շատ


Լիզ ջան, ուրեմն որ շատ խորացար ասեմ ։Ճ Ուսի վրա ընկնելուց ուսի դուրս ընկնելը էդ չափազանց հազվադեպ բան ա, ես էդպիսի դեպք չգիտեմ։ Էնպես որ «դուրս ընկնելը» չի մեծագույն պրոբլեմը, այլ ջարդվելը ու բախտդ էս անգամ բերել ա, աշխատի խասյաթ չդառնա: Հեծանվից ընկնելուց ուսի կոտրվածքը մի քիչ ավելի հաճախ է լինում, իսկ որ եղավ, մի տարի մինիմում ինվալիդ ես դառնում, կյանքդ դառնում ա դժոխք, բալամ, դրա համար լսի, մեծերն ինչ են ասում :Ճ

----------

LisBeth (28.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Շատ լավն ա: Ջրի տարայի հարմարանք պիտի առնես, ջրի տարա, նստատեղի տակից ձգվող պայուսյակ, պակրիշկա քանդելու գործիքներ (մինիմում), նասոս, զապաս կամեռ, կամեռ առագ կպցնելու ռեզին կամ սոսինձ, կասկա, շորտեր, ջերսի... Այսինքն դեռ մի հեծանվիդ չափ ծախս էլ ունես անելու: 
> Ակերը պիտի նայես ինչքանն ա ճիշտ փչելը, պակրիշկի վրա գրված է մաքսիմումը, քո քաշը թեթև ա, շատ պետք չի փչել: Հա: Մեկ էլ նստարանից բարձրությունը ճիշտ կարգավորի, որ ծնկներդ չցավեն, յութուբում լիքը վիդեոներ կան տաբեր լեզուներով: Կարճ՝ բարձությունը պիտի էնպես լինի, որ պեդալիդ ամենաներքևի դիրքում ոտքդ լրիվ ուղղվածից մի փոքր ծալված լինի, մոտ 165 աստիճան, չափից ցածրը ահավոր թուլացնում է էֆեկտիվությունը ու շատացնում ծնկների վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունը, չափից բարձրն էլ ոտքերդ դժվար են հասնում պեդալներին ու հետևդ սկսում է օրոր-շորոր գալ, սեքսի ա, բայց պրակտիկ չի :Ճ


 Հա, մոռացել էի ասեմ նաև հեծոյիս քաշի մասին, սենց ձգված ուսով իրան աստիճաններ բարձրացնել, իջացնելը շատ հեշտ էր։ Թևատակդ դնես ման գաս  :Smile: 
 Քշելուց մեջքս ուղղում եմ, պռեսս ձգում, հետևս էլ օրոր շորո չի գալիս, դրանից էլ կարճ շորտով քշելը անհարմար բան չի, դաժը առանց փադդինգի։ Լադոկներին թռնում ա, դրա համար հաճախ եմ ոտքերիս վրա կանգնած քշում, որ չցավացնի։ Նստատեղի համար վիդե չեմ նայել, բայց կարծես սաղ ճիշտ եմ արել, զուտ ինտուիտիվ, զգալով մարմնիս հարմարությունը։

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան, ուրեմն որ շատ խորացար ասեմ ։Ճ Ուսի վրա ընկնելուց ուսի դուրս ընկնելը էդ չափազանց հազվադեպ բան ա, ես էդպիսի դեպք չգիտեմ։ Էնպես որ «դուրս ընկնելը» չի մեծագույն պրոբլեմը, այլ ջարդվելը ու բախտդ էս անգամ բերել ա, աշխատի խասյաթ չդառնա: Հեծանվից ընկնելուց ուսի կոտրվածքը մի քիչ ավելի հաճախ է լինում, իսկ որ եղավ, մի տարի մինիմում ինվալիդ ես դառնում, կյանքդ դառնում ա դժոխք, բալամ, դրա համար լսի, մեծերն ինչ են ասում :Ճ


 հա բայց քո ասած ուտելիքներն ու թրեյնինգները ինձ հո անբրեյքըբըլ չեն սարքի  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> հա բայց քո ասած ուտելիքներն ու թրեյնինգները ինձ հո անբրեյքըբըլ չեն սարքի


Կարող են սարքել: Կալցիումով հարուստ սնունդը (պանիր, կաթնաշոռ, լոբեղեն, ձկնեղեն, նշեղեն․․․) ոսկորները ամրացնում է ու ջարդվելու շանսերը նվազենցում։ Ուսերիդ վրա մի քիչ էլ ճարպ հավաքես, ամորտիզացիա էլ կապահովի ։Ճ

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, հավաքած են առաքում, եթե հատուկ չես պատվիրում, որ ինքդ հավաքես։ 
> ․․․


Էդ դեպքում, վատ չէր լինի, որ մի հատ հեճանվային վարպետը նայեր։ Սովորաբար գործարանային կամ խանութի հավաքածները սռնիները շատ են ձգած լինում։ Առաջին հայացքից դա լավ է, բայց տեխնիկապես՝ ոչ։
Այդպես են անում, որ ավելորդ հարցեր չառաջանան կողմնակի ձայների և խաղանցքների (լյուֆտ) հետ կապված։ Այսպես ասած՝ պուպուշ ու ձիգ վիճակում են ծախում։
Բայց իրականում սռնիները պետ չէ, որ շատ ձգված լինեն՝ խիստ ազդում է ընթացային հատկանիշների վրա, դե էլ չամ ասում, որ շուտ է մաշեցնում։

Դատելով հեծանիվի հենքի (կմախք) կառուցվածքից՝ դիերը պիտի որ լավ քաշի, մանավանդ ճիշտ փոխանցման վրա  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, պարզվում է, որ հեծանիվով սար բարձրանալն ավելի հեշտ է համարվում, քան իջնելը  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեկ էլ սկսնակներդ սկսնակ հեծանվորդների սխալները թեմայով վիդոներ նայեք, ասենք սա։

Հայերենով կրճատ՝

1. Նստատեղի սխալ բարձրությունը
2. Անբավարար վառելիք/սնունդը
3. Առանց պահեստամաս ու գործիք քշելը
4. Սխալ հագուստը
5. Հեծանիվի վատ խնամքը
6. Չափից շուտ չափից արագ/երկար քշելը
7. Արգելակները սխալ/կտրուկ/վտանգավոր օգտագործելը
8. Սխալ փոխանցում ընտրելը
9. Շալվարով քշելը

----------

Lion (29.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեկ էլ սկսնակներդ սկսնակ հեծանվորդների սխալները թեմայով վիդոներ նայեք, ասենք սա։
> 
> Հայերենով կրճատ՝
> 
> 1. Նստատեղի սխալ բարձրությունը
> 2. Անբավարար վառելիք/սնունդը
> 3. Առանց պահեստամաս ու գործիք քշելը
> 4. Սխալ հագուստը
> 5. Հեծանիվի վատ խնամքը
> ...


Ապ, էդ սաղ ասածներդ ամերիականսկի տապոռ բաներ են  :Smile: 
Մեր գյուղացիք սաղ կյանքները հեծանիվո ման են գալիս ու էդ ամեն ինչի վրա աչք են փակում  :LOL: 

1․ Նստատեղի բարձրությունը ինդիվիդուալ է՝ որոշ ժամանակ քշելուց հետո նոր կարող ես հասկանալ։ Իդեպ, հեծանիվներ կան, որ նստատեղի բարձրությունը կարողանում ես ընթացքում կարգավորել։
2․ Էս դարում ոնց որ դրա խնդիրը էդքան էլ չկա։ ՄԱրդիկ մտածում են քիչ ուտելու մասին  :Smile: 
3. Ի՞նչ պահեստամասի կամ գործիքի մասին է խոսքը։ Բանալու փականների հավաքածու, պոմպ ․․․ զապազ պագրիշկա, բալգարկա, սվառկի ապառատ  :LOL: 
4․ ՞՞՞
5․ Քանի աշխատումա՝ ձեռք չենք տալիս  :LOL: 
6. Դժվար սկսանը կարողանա չափից շատ արագ կամ չափից շատ քշել, բայց լավ, անցանք
7․ Այ էս արդեն իսկականից լուրջ ու կարևոր թեմա է։ ԲԱյց դե փորձի հետ է գալիս, որ հնարավորինս քիչ ես արգելակում։
8․ Եթե հեշանիվը նաև առջևի ատամնանիվների փոխանցում ունի, ապա ավանդականորեն սխալ են համարում "առաջին-վերջին" և "վերջին-առաջին" համակցությունը՝ դրանց ժամանակ շղթայի դիքն ամենադեֆորմացվածն է լինում։
9․ Շոտլանդացի՞, դու ե՞ս  :LOL:  Ասենք առավոտյան գործի գնալուց ի՞նչ հագնես։ (կարողա քո ասած շալվաը սխալ եմ հասկացել, ներող)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մալադե՞ց, ամեն 15 րոպեն կանգնում ե՞ս ջուր խմելու համար, թե՞ ջրազրկվում ե՞ս, թե՞ կես ժամից ավելի չես քշում։


Դու Սահարա անապատում ե՞ս քշում, որ 15 րոպեն մեկ ջուր խմելու կարիք ա լինում։  :Think:   Երկար ճամփա գնալուց, հատկապես որ շատվորով եք լինում, ոնց էլ չլինի ավելի հաճախ ա թեկուզ մի պահ կանգնելու առիթ լինում, քան ջուր խմելու կարիք եմ ունենում։ 




> Ուրեմն ճամփեքի վրա իրենց հեծանվորդ համարողները մեկումեջ պարտավոր են երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցներին ազդանշան տալ իրենց թեքվելու ուղղության կամ կանգնելու մասին։ Իսկ նաև շատ հարգարժան հեծանվորդներն էլ հետևիններին ժեշտերով զգուշացնում են դիմացի խոչնդոտների, առարկաների ու էլի տարբեր բաների մասին։ Իսկ դա կատարվում է ձեռքերից մեկով։


Դե հա, էդ անում եմ․ մի քանի վայրկյանով ըստ անհրաժեշտության ուղղություն ցույց տալու համար ձեռը բարձրացնելը խնդիր չի․ ուշադրությունդ չի շեղվում․ բայց ասենք ջուր խմել, հեռախոսի վրա ինչ–որ բան բզբզել և այլն, լիքը մարդ իմ աչքի առաջ տենց բաներ անելու պատճառով ա գյաբռլամիշ եղել։ 
Ընդհանրապես տարբեր մարդիկ հեծանիվ քշելու տարբեր հմտություններ ունեն ու մեկի համար կարող ա հեծոյի վրա մի ձեռով ղեկ պահել, մյուսով հեռախոսով զանգելը ավելի հեշտ լինի, քան մյուսի համար, բայց նույնիսկ փորձառու հեծո քշողները հաճախ հենց սենց բաների պատճառով են գյաբռ լինում։ 100 անգամ հաջողությամբ անում են, 101–րդ անգամ հավեսով ցբխվում։ 

Ընդհանրապես հեծանիվից ընկնելու ու ջարդուփշուր լինելու դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը լինում ա հենց տվյալ հեծանվորդի կողմից սխալի, անվտանգության կանոն չպահելու արդյունքում։ Հիմա կարաս համարես, որ ձեռ ու ոտ ջարդելը հեծո քշել‎ու պարտադիր մաս ա ու տենց մեկ ու մեջ ջարդելով ապրես, կամ կարաս «ստրախովկի համար» միշտ մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ քշես ու առանց մեկումեջ ջարդուփշուր լինելու հեծոդ քշես  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու Սահարա անապատում ե՞ս քշում, որ 15 րոպեն մեկ ջուր խմելու կարիք ա լինում։   Երկար ճամփա գնալուց, հատկապես որ շատվորով եք լինում, ոնց էլ չլինի ավելի հաճախ ա թեկուզ մի պահ կանգնելու առիթ լինում, քան ջուր խմելու կարիք եմ ունենում։ 
> 
> 
> Դե հա, էդ անում եմ․ մի քանի վայրկյանով ըստ անհրաժեշտության ուղղություն ցույց տալու համար ձեռը բարձրացնելը խնդիր չի․ ուշադրությունդ չի շեղվում․ բայց ասենք ջուր խմել, հեռախոսի վրա ինչ–որ բան բզբզել և այլն, լիքը մարդ իմ աչքի առաջ տենց բաներ անելու պատճառով ա գյաբռլամիշ եղել։ 
> Ընդհանրապես տարբեր մարդիկ հեծանիվ քշելու տարբեր հմտություններ ունեն ու մեկի համար կարող ա հեծոյի վրա մի ձեռով ղեկ պահել, մյուսով հեռախոսով զանգելը ավելի հեշտ լինի, քան մյուսի համար, բայց նույնիսկ փորձառու հեծո քշողները հաճախ հենց սենց բաների պատճառով են գյաբռ լինում։ 100 անգամ հաջողությամբ անում են, 101–րդ անգամ հավեսով ցբխվում։ 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես հեծանիվից ընկնելու ու ջարդուփշուր լինելու դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը լինում ա հենց տվյալ հեծանվորդի կողմից սխալի, անվտանգության կանոն չպահելու արդյունքում։ Հիմա կարաս համարես, որ ձեռ ու ոտ ջարդելը հեծո քշել‎ու պարտադիր մաս ա ու տենց մեկ ու մեջ ջարդելով ապրես, կամ կարաս «ստրախովկի համար» միշտ մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ քշես ու առանց մեկումեջ ջարդուփշուր լինելու հեծոդ քշես


Արշակ, Գուգլ արա հեծանիվ քշելուց ինչքան, երբ ու ոնց ջուր խմել, մի քիչ որ խորանաս՝ աղի ու էլեկտրոլիտների մասին էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնես։ Երևանում կարելի է պուլպուլակների կամ բուդկաներից ջուր առնելու վրա էլ հույսը դնել, բայց ճիշտը հեծոյիդ վրա ջուր ունենալն ու հաճախակի խմելն ա։ 
Հա, մարդկանց դժբախտությունների մեծ մասը իրենց խելքից է, բայց մեկ մեկ էլ ուրիշների խելքից է լինում, մեկ մեկ էլ խելքդ գլուխդ չի լինում, որովհետև ջրազրկված ես լինում, քանի որ Արշակն ասում ա՝ 15 րոպեն մեկ ջուր պետք չի խմել, քանի անապատում չես։ 
Դա էլ նույն ձևի սխալ է, նույնիսկ կարող ես ավելացնել անվտանգության կանոնների մեջ։ Դու ոնց որ վերջերս շատ հեծանիվ չես քշում։

----------


## Varzor

> Արշակ, Գուգլ արա հեծանիվ քշելուց ինչքան, երբ ու ոնց ջուր խմել...


Ամերիգանսկին խոդի տվի՞ր էլի  :Smile: 

Ես ավելի լավ մեթոդ եմ գտել՝ պրոֆեսիոնալներից եմ հարցնում  :Wink:  Թե չէ, Գուգլ ․․․

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, Գուգլ արա հեծանիվ քշելուց ինչքան, երբ ու ոնց ջուր խմել, մի քիչ որ խորանաս՝ աղի ու էլեկտրոլիտների մասին էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնես։ Երևանում կարելի է պուլպուլակների կամ բուդկաներից ջուր առնելու վրա էլ հույսը դնել, բայց ճիշտը հեծոյիդ վրա ջուր ունենալն ու հաճախակի խմելն ա։ 
> Հա, մարդկանց դժբախտությունների մեծ մասը իրենց խելքից է, բայց մեկ մեկ էլ ուրիշների խելքից է լինում, մեկ մեկ էլ խելքդ գլուխդ չի լինում, որովհետև ջրազրկված ես լինում, քանի որ Արշակն ասում ա՝ 15 րոպեն մեկ ջուր պետք չի խմել, քանի անապատում չես։ 
> Դա էլ նույն ձևի սխալ է, նույնիսկ կարող ես ավելացնել անվտանգության կանոնների մեջ։ Դու ոնց որ վերջերս շատ հեծանիվ չես քշում։


Այ մարդ, շառ մի արա, ես ասել եմ, թե հետդ ջուր չվերցնե՞ս։ Հեծոյիդ վրա ջրի շիշ ունենալը պարտադիր ա իհարկե։ Ես ընդամենը ասել եմ քշելու ընթացքում ղեկը մի ձեռով բռնած ջուր խմելը լավ միտք չի։ 
Խոսքը իհարկե պրոֆեսիոնալների մասին չի, որոնք նախ շատ մեծ նագրուսկայի տակ են քշում, հետևաբար արագ ջրազրկվում, հեծանիվին տիրապետումը միջին ստատիստիկ սիրողական հեծանիվ քշողից անհամեմատ ավելի լավ ա, ու մրցմանը մասնակցելուց էլ ամեն մի վայրկյանը կարևոր ա։ Մրցումների ժամանակ հեծանվորդները ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար քշելու ընթացքում չիշիկ էլ են անում, ինչից չի հետևում, թե սիրողական հեծանով քշողի համար էլ ա էդ լավ միտք  :LOL: 
Էդ գուգլ–մուգլ անելուց հաշվի առ․ խորհուրդը քո պես սիրողական քշողին ա՞ ուղղված, թե մրցումների մասնակցող մարզիկներին։ 

Իսկ սիրողական քշելուց, ոչ էդ նագրուսկեն ա լինում, ոչ վայրկյաններ չկորցնելն ա էդքան կարևոր, որ գյաբռլամիշի թեկուզ շատ փոքր վտանգ ստեղծես։ ՈՒ էլի եմ ասում․ արանքում ոնց էլ չլինի լիքը կանգնելու իրավիճակներ են լինում․ խմբից ինչ–որ մեկը հետ ա ընկել, խաչմերուկին դեմդ կարմիր փոխեց, կանգնեցիք քննարկեք առաջիկա որ գյուղի մոտ պերեկուր անեք, սիրտդ ծառի տակ թեթևանալ ուզեց, կանգնեցիք դիմացի սիրուն տեսարանով մի քանի րոպե հիանալու, ճամփին հարմար աղբյուր հանդիպեց որոշեցիր ջուրդ զապրավկա անես և այլն։ Մի խոսքով, եթե նույնիսկ քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփա ես գնում, տենց մոտավորապես մի կես ժամը մեկ հեչից կանգնելու առիթ լինում ա, կարաս էդ ընթացքում ձեռի հետ ջուրդ խմես։ Բայց թեկուզ ջուր խմելու համար 15 վայրկյանով կանգնելը աշխարհի վերջը չի էլի, կանգնի խմի, ճամփեդ շարունակի. էդ ավելի ապահով ա ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ մարդ, շառ մի արա, ես ասել եմ, թե հետդ ջուր չվերցնե՞ս։ Հեծոյիդ վրա ջրի շիշ ունենալը պարտադիր ա իհարկե։ Ես ընդամենը ասել եմ քշելու ընթացքում ղեկը մի ձեռով բռնած ջուր խմելը լավ միտք չի։ 
> Խոսքը իհարկե պրոֆեսիոնալների մասին չի, որոնք նախ շատ մեծ նագրուսկայի տակ են քշում, հետևաբար արագ ջրազրկվում, հեծանիվին տիրապետումը միջին ստատիստիկ սիրողական հեծանիվ քշողից անհամեմատ ավելի լավ ա, ու մրցմանը մասնակցելուց էլ ամեն մի վայրկյանը կարևոր ա։ Մրցումների ժամանակ հեծանվորդները ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար քշելու ընթացքում չիշիկ էլ են անում, ինչից չի հետևում, թե սիրողական հեծանով քշողի համար էլ ա էդ լավ միտք 
> Էդ գուգլ–մուգլ անելուց հաշվի առ․ խորհուրդը քո պես սիրողական քշողին ա՞ ուղղված, թե մրցումների մասնակցող մարզիկներին։ 
> 
> Իսկ սիրողական քշելուց, ոչ էդ նագրուսկեն ա լինում, ոչ վայրկյաններ չկորցնելն ա էդքան կարևոր, որ գյաբռլամիշի թեկուզ շատ փոքր վտանգ ստեղծես։ ՈՒ էլի եմ ասում․ արանքում ոնց էլ չլինի լիքը կանգնելու իրավիճակներ են լինում․ խմբից ինչ–որ մեկը հետ ա ընկել, խաչմերուկին դեմդ կարմիր փոխեց, կանգնեցիք քննարկեք առաջիկա որ գյուղի մոտ պերեկուր անեք, սիրտդ ծառի տակ թեթևանալ ուզեց, կանգնեցիք դիմացի սիրուն տեսարանով մի քանի րոպե հիանալու, ճամփին հարմար աղբյուր հանդիպեց որոշեցիր ջուրդ զապրավկա անես և այլն։ Մի խոսքով, եթե նույնիսկ քաղաքից դուրս երկար ճամփա ես գնում, տենց մոտավորապես մի կես ժամը մեկ հեչից կանգնելու առիթ լինում ա, կարաս էդ ընթացքում ձեռի հետ ջուրդ խմես։ Բայց թեկուզ ջուր խմելու համար 15 վայրկյանով կանգնելը աշխարհի վերջը չի էլի, կանգնի խմի, ճամփեդ շարունակի. էդ ավելի ապահով ա ։Ճ


Քշելիս ջուր խմելը մեծ փորձանք չի, բայց եթե վստահ չես, կանգնի, օքեյ։ Ջրազրկված քշելը առնվազն տհաճ ա, ինձ հետ պատահել ա, տնից դուրս եմ եկել ջուրս մոռանալով։ Ստեղ ամեն քայլափոխի պուլպուլակներ ու բուդկաներ չկան, ոնց ասենք՝ Հայաստանում։ 
Մի հատ ուրիշ պահ էլ կա ջուր խմելու հետ կապված՝ չափից շատ ջուր խմելն էլ օքեյ չի, երկու հատ պրոբլեմ ա առաջացնում՝ 1․ Չիշիկ ես ունենում ։Ճ, 2․ Աղազրկվում ես։
Չիշիկը պահելը լավ բան չի, պետք զուգարան կամ «ծառի տակ» ման գալ, իսկ երկրորդից մարդ կարող է ռեալ մեռնել… Դե մի երկու ժամ քշելուց դժվար թե լուրջ աղազրկում լինի, խոսքը վերաբերում է երկար endurance ռեյսերին, ասենք 100կմ-անոց, որ առատ քրտում ու ջուր ես խմում առանց աղը վերականգնելու։ Դրա համար սպորտսմենները ջրի հետ էլեկտրոլիտներ են ավելացնում, որ չմեռնեն։ Ես էլ եմ մեկումեջ աղային փոշի ավելացնում ջրիս, տարբերությունը զգում եմ երկար քշելիս, կան նաև էներգետիկ ժելեներ էլեկտրոլիտներով, երկար քշելու համար հարմար բան են:

----------


## Lion

Իմ հեծանիվն ունի 3 փոխանցումային անիվ դիմացում, 7 փոխանցումային անիվ հետևում: ես դիմացը պահում եմ 2-ի, հետևինը՝ 3-ի վրա, և աշխատում եմ առանց ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության փոխանցումներ չանել...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ հեծանիվն ունի 3 փոխանցումային անիվ դիմացում, 7 փոխանցումային անիվ հետևում: ես դիմացը պահում եմ 2-ի, հետևինը՝ 3-ի վրա, և աշխատում եմ առանց ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության փոխանցումներ չանել...


Փոխանցումները հենց նրա համար են, որ իրանցից օգտվես։
Աշխատի դրանց նենց սովորել, որ շատ փոխես։
Իմը 3x9 ա, ու ասենք 3/5-ով մոտենում եմ խաչմերուկ, որտեղ կարմիր լույս ա։
Մոտենալուց գցում եմ 2/5-ի, կանգնում, դրանով տեղից պոկվում ու արագություն հավաքելով էլի տանում 3/5։
Կա կադենս հասկացություն՝ անիվները պտտելու արագություն, որի օպտիմալ ա կարծեմ 100պտույտ/րոպե։
Դու 2/3-ի տակ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղիղ տեղերում շատ ավելի արագ ես պտտում։ Դա ծնկներին վնաս ա։
Իսկ վերելքներին էլ, որպես սկսնակ կարող ա նեղվես էդ արագությունից, ահագին ուժ տաս, ու դա էլի ծնկներին վնաս ա։

----------

Lion (29.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Ծլնգ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արշակ, Գուգլ արա հեծանիվ քշելուց ինչքան, երբ ու ոնց ջուր խմել, մի քիչ որ խորանաս՝ աղի ու էլեկտրոլիտների մասին էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնես։ Երևանում կարելի է պուլպուլակների կամ բուդկաներից ջուր առնելու վրա էլ հույսը դնել, բայց ճիշտը հեծոյիդ վրա ջուր ունենալն ու հաճախակի խմելն ա։ 
> Հա, մարդկանց դժբախտությունների մեծ մասը իրենց խելքից է, բայց մեկ մեկ էլ ուրիշների խելքից է լինում, մեկ մեկ էլ խելքդ գլուխդ չի լինում, որովհետև ջրազրկված ես լինում, քանի որ Արշակն ասում ա՝ 15 րոպեն մեկ ջուր պետք չի խմել, քանի անապատում չես։ 
> Դա էլ նույն ձևի սխալ է, նույնիսկ կարող ես ավելացնել անվտանգության կանոնների մեջ։ Դու ոնց որ վերջերս շատ հեծանիվ չես քշում։


Ստեղ լիքը բանից կարա կախված լինի... օդի ջերմությունը, խոնվաությունը, քշելու ինտենսիվությունը, երկարությունը, մարդու քրտնարտադրությունը և այլն, ու սենց ընդհանուր չես կարա էլի պնդես։ Ես շատ դեպքերում նախընտրում եմ ջուր հետս չվերցնել, եթե խճուղայինովս երկար (գրեթե միշտ ինտենսիվ) քշելու չեմ գնում։ Ասենք երեկոյան հանգիստ մի կես ժամ - մի ժամ քշելու գնալուց իմ համար լրիվ անիմաստ կլինի ջուր վերցնել։ Գործիս գնալուց 10կմ քշելու համար էլ ջուր չեմ վերցնում, չնայած շատ դեպքերում ահագին ինտենսիվ եմ քշում, որտև գիտեմ կես ժամից տեղ եմ հասնելու ու ջրազրկումը մտահոգիչ մակարդակի չի։

Իմ համար քշելուց դուրս գալուց առաջ պլան ունենալը շատ ավելի կարևոր ա, քան ամեն անգամ ամեն ինչը վերցնելը։ Խոսքի եթե մի 10 րոպե պիտի քշեմ մինչև խանութ մի բան արագ վերցնեմ հետ գամ, մենակ սաղավարտս կհագնեմ ու հագիս շորերով էլ կարող ա թռնեմ գնամ՝ շալվարիս ոտքերը քշտելով, որ շատ չմտածեմ խանութոի կողքը կպած հեծանվիս վրից բաներ թռցնելու են թե չէ։ Իսկ եթե մի քանի ժամանոց արշավանքի եմ գնում, հա, ահագին լոգիստիկ ու հուզական պատրաստություն ա պահանջում։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Արշակ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն քիչ է - հազիվ եմ ձգում...


Հեչ էլ քիչ չի, քշի էնքան ինչքան հավես ա, ոչ թե ուրիշի պլանն ա պահանջում։ Ու քանի հմտանաս, ավելի ու ավելի երկար կսկսես քշել։ Բայց սկսնակների ամենամեծ սխալը նրանում ա, որ պեդալները հրում են, ոչ թե պտտում։ Ու հա, փորձի էնքան ցածրացնել սկոռուստները, որ կարողանաս արագ պեդալները պպտսես, ոչ թե զոռ տաս։ Սա կոչվում է high cadence spinning, ու շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ հեծանիվ քշելու ձև ա (թե մկանների օգտագործման էֆեկտիվության, թե ավելի արդյունավետ ընթացքի), քան բարձր սկոռուստների վրա զոռով պեդալ բրթելը (mashing)։ Նենց որ սկսի խաղալ սկոռուստներիդ հետ, որ հասկանաս թե որ դեպքերում որն է ավելի էֆեկտիվ. իմաստը նրանում ա, որ գրեթե միշտ նույն պտտելու հաճախականությունը պահպանես, անկախ նրանից դիք ա, հարթ տարածք, թե սպուսկ։

----------

Lion (29.05.2020), LisBeth (30.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Տրիբուն (29.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շըթ, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում․․․ շնորհավոր, դու բոլոր հարցերում շատ վռազ ես ոնց որ։ Ուսի ցավը դժվար ա անցնում, մյուս անգամ առաջին մի քանի ժամը սառույց կդնես, եթե էս անգամ չես դրել։ 
> Ամենակարևոր բաները մոռացել ենք ասել, ուրեմն քարոզի երկրորդ փուլը (սկզբից միշտ ամեն ինչ խաղուպար ա թվում, ծովն էլ՝ ծնկներից)․
> Հանգիստ ու դանդաղ քշի սկզբի համար ու ընդհանրապես էլ։ Իսկ ինքնավստահություն ավելացնելու համար ուժային վարժություններ արա՝ 5 հիմնականները՝ squat, deadlift, bench press, overhead press, rows press, ծանրություններով կամ օդի մեջ, ինչով հնարավոր ա։ 
> Առանց ուժայինի առնվազն մեջքի ու ոտքերի տրավմաներ կարող ես ստանալ երկար քշելուց, ու մանր-մանր շատացրու ծանրաբեռնվածությունը։ 
> Հեծանիվը, եթե թույն մարզավիճակում չես, ստրես կարող է լինել ու ավելացնել եղած ստրեսը, եթե ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններիդ վերին սահմաններում ես քշում։
> Ու ամենակարևորը՝ եթե ամեն անգամ գերծանրաբեռնում ես քեզ քշելիս, մարզավիճակդ ոչ թե լավանում է, այլ հակառակը՝ կարող է վատանալ։
> Եթե սրտի զարկերը չափող սմարտ ժամ, կամ ուրիշ բան չունես, բութ մատի օրենքը հետևյալն է, պիտի էնպես քշես, որ քշելիս կարողանաս երգել առանց հևելու, դա թեթև քշելն է, եթե կարողանում ես պարզ նախադասություններ ասել առանց շունչ քաշելու, դա միջինն է, իսկ եթե ամեն երկու երեք բառի արանքում պիտի դադար տաս շնչելու համար, ապա դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛, դանդաղեցրու՛․․․ Մի քիչ երկար նագրուզկայով քշելիս օրգանիզմդ շատ արագ հոգնում-հյուծվում է, որից կառավարումը կարող ես կորցնել։ 
> Ու լոպազներիս խելքին մի ընկիր թե իբր 30կմը տարածություն չի, սկզբի համար մի փորձիր ռեկորդներ խփել, քեզ կվնասես։
> Այսինքն կարճ՝ take it easy:
> ...


Մարդիկ եկել երեկոյան կես ժամ - մի ժամ քշելու մասին են խոսում, դու տուր դե ֆրանս-ին պատրաստվելու ռեեցպտ ես դեմ տալիս  :Jpit:  Էս սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց սքան գրուզիտ անելը կարա թևաթափող էլ լինի... մարդիկ քանի շատացնեն ու ինտենսիվացնեմ իրենց հեծանիվ քշելը ձեռի հետ էս սաղ կբացահայտեն։ Կարևորը սկսելն ու take it easy-ն ա. պետք չի միանգամից ժամեր տևող արշավանքների գնալ, թե նոր ես հեծանվի վրա նստում... կամաց-կամաց մկաններդ ու մամրնիդ դիմացկունությունը ուժեղացրու, հետն էլ ձեռի հետ կրթվի, թե ինչպես էֆեկտիվությունն ու ապահովությունն էլ ավելացնես։ Ու շուտով կզարմանաս, թե ոնց ես ժամերով քշում առանց հոգնելու, ջրազրկվելու, սովածանալու ու տենց։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (29.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Վիշապ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Փոխանցումները հենց նրա համար են, որ իրանցից օգտվես։
> Աշխատի դրանց նենց սովորել, որ շատ փոխես։
> Իմը 3x9 ա, ու ասենք 3/5-ով մոտենում եմ խաչմերուկ, որտեղ կարմիր լույս ա։
> Մոտենալուց գցում եմ 2/5-ի, կանգնում, դրանով տեղից պոկվում ու արագություն հավաքելով էլի տանում 3/5։
> Կա կադենս հասկացություն՝ անիվները պտտելու արագություն, որի օպտիմալ ա կարծեմ 100պտույտ/րոպե։
> Դու 2/3-ի տակ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղիղ տեղերում շատ ավելի արագ ես պտտում։ Դա ծնկներին վնաս ա։
> Իսկ վերելքներին էլ, որպես սկսնակ կարող ա նեղվես էդ արագությունից, ահագին ուժ տաս, ու դա էլի ծնկներին վնաս ա։


Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ էի սկզբում շուտ-շուտ փոխում, բայց հետո... ցեպ կտրեցի սխալ փոխելիս, դրանից հետո «աչքս վախեցավ»...




> Հեչ էլ քիչ չի, քշի էնքան ինչքան հավես ա, ոչ թե ուրիշի պլանն ա պահանջում։ Ու քանի հմտանաս, ավելի ու ավելի երկար կսկսես քշել։ Բայց սկսնակների ամենամեծ սխալը նրանում ա, որ պեդալները հրում են, ոչ թե պտտում։ Ու հա, փորձի էնքան ցածրացնել սկոռուստները, որ կարողանաս արագ պեդալները պպտսես, ոչ թե զոռ տաս։ Սա կոչվում է high cadence spinning, ու շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ հեծանիվ քշելու ձև ա (թե մկանների օգտագործման էֆեկտիվության, թե ավելի արդյունավետ ընթացքի), քան բարձր սկոռուստների վրա զոռով պեդալ բրթելը (mashing)։ Նենց որ սկսի խաղալ սկոռուստներիդ հետ, որ հասկանաս թե որ դեպքերում որն է ավելի էֆեկտիվ. իմաստը նրանում ա, որ գրեթե միշտ նույն պտտելու հաճախականությունը պահպանես, անկախ նրանից դիք ա, հարթ տարածք, թե սպուսկ։


Ապրես, արժեքավոր խորհուրդ էր, վերջին օրերին ես էլ էի դրան հանգել: Հիմա քշում եմ դիմացը 2-ով, հետևը՝ 3-ով: Ու չեմ փոխում՝ մեծ հաշվով երթուղուս ողջ ընթացքում նույն պեդալային ռեժիմն է: Սա, ինչքան հասկացա, քո ասածն է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մարդիկ եկել երեկոյան կես ժամ - մի ժամ քշելու մասին են խոսում, դու տուր դե ֆրանս-ին պատրաստվելու ռեեցպտ ես դեմ տալիս  Էս սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց սքան գրուզիտ անելը կարա թևաթափող էլ լինի... մարդիկ քանի շատացնեն ու ինտենսիվացնեմ իրենց հեծանիվ քշելը ձեռի հետ էս սաղ կբացահայտեն։ Կարևորը սկսելն ու take it easy-ն ա. պետք չի միանգամից ժամեր տևող արշավանքների գնալ, թե նոր ես հեծանվի վրա նստում... կամաց-կամաց մկաններդ ու մամրնիդ դիմացկունությունը ուժեղացրու, հետն էլ ձեռի հետ կրթվի, թե ինչպես էֆեկտիվությունն ու ապահովությունն էլ ավելացնես։ Ու շուտով կզարմանաս, թե ոնց ես ժամերով քշում առանց հոգնելու, ջրազրկվելու, սովածանալու ու տենց։


Այ ցավդ տանեմ, հենա Լիզբեթը իր հեծոն առել ու օրերով ընկել ա Մոսկվայի սարերը, չես տեսնու՞մ։

----------

LisBeth (30.05.2020), Ծլնգ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ էի սկզբում շուտ-շուտ փոխում, բայց հետո... ցեպ կտրեցի սխալ փոխելիս, դրանից հետո «աչքս վախեցավ»...


 :Shok:  սխալ փոխելիս ցեպը ո՞նց են կտրում... կուվալդո՞վ էիր փոխում




> Ապրես, արժեքավոր խորհուրդ էր, վերջին օրերին ես էլ էի դրան հանգել: Հիմա քշում եմ դիմացը 2-ով, հետևը՝ 3-ով: Ու չեմ փոխում՝ մեծ հաշվով երթուղուս ողջ ընթացքում նույն պեդալային ռեժիմն է: Սա, ինչքան հասկացա, քո ասածն է...


Եթե նույն ռեժիմով ես քշում, ուրեմն դիքերն ու սպուսկերը լրիվ նույն արագությամբ ես քշում, ու եթե իսկապես տենց ա, իմա՞ստը։ Դիք հելնելիս սկոռուստ գցելու իմաստը էն ա, որ նույն պեդալային արագությամբ ավելի դանդաղ գնաս, որ նագրուզկադ կտրուկ չավելանա... նույնը ինչ ներքին այրման շարժիչով մեքենայի մեջ, որ դիք հելնելուց արագությունը գցում ես, սկոռուստն էլ իջացնում, որ շարժիչի նույն օպտիմալ պտտվելու հաճախականությամբ շարունակես գնալ, ոչ թե դքից արագությունդ իջնի՝ շարժիչի պտտվելու հաճախականության հետ մեկտեղ, բայց նագրուզկեն ավելանա շարժիչդ էլ չքաշի ու հանգի։ Մոտավորապես նույն ձևի էլ հեծանիվդ պիտի քշես. սկոռուստները նենց հարթ փոխես, որ նագրուզկադ չավելանա... ասենք ոնցոր մեքենայի մեջ աչքերը փակ նստատծ ուղևորը ընդհանրապես չզգա, թե երբ են սկոռուստ փոխում։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ էի սկզբում շուտ-շուտ փոխում, բայց հետո... ցեպ կտրեցի սխալ փոխելիս, դրանից հետո «աչքս վախեցավ»...


Ապ, 3+7 փոխանցում ունենալու պարագայում, կախված առջևի փոխանցիչի տեսակից, պետք չի օգտագործել 3-1 և 1-7 կոմբինացիաները, մանավանդ եթե փոխանցիչները կարգաբերած չեն: Բայց նույնիսկ էդ պարագայում շղթան վրայից գցում է, բայց կտրելը շատհազվադեպ երևույթ է։ Հաստատ կոնստրուկտիվ կարգաբերման հարց կա։
Խանութից ոնց առել ես, էդ կարգաբերումներո՞վ է։

----------


## Վիշապ

Խելքը գլխին նորմալ ցեպով ու նորմալ կարգավորած հեծանվի վրա շատ կատաստրոֆիկ հանգամանքների դեպքում մաքսիմում կարող է ու պարտավոր է դիռեյլրի կախոցը ջարդվել։ Եզրակացություն՝ Լիոնը կամ պլաստմասսայից, կամ փեդից հեծանիվ ա առել, կամ էլ Տորք Անգեղն ա ։Ճ

----------


## boooooooom

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դուք ավելի շատ սիրում եք գրել֊կարդալ հեծանիվի մասին, քան թե քշել  :LOL: 
Իսկ ձեր տուտուզը չի ցավու՞մ հեծանիվ քշելուց։ Իմը տենց էլ չսովորեց նստարանիս, մի 60 կմ քշելուց հետո, ուշք ու միտքս դառնում ա հետույքի ցավը  :LOL:  ու թե երբ եմ հասնելու տուն, որ լոշվեմ մի տեղ, հեծանիվի նստարանից հեռու։

----------

LisBeth (30.05.2020), Աթեիստ (30.05.2020), Արշակ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դուք ավելի շատ սիրում եք գրել֊կարդալ հեծանիվի մասին, քան թե քշել 
> Իսկ ձեր տուտուզը չի ցավու՞մ հեծանիվ քշելուց։ Իմը տենց էլ չսովորեց նստարանիս, մի 60 կմ քշելուց հետո, ուշք ու միտքս դառնում ա հետույքի ցավը  ու թե երբ եմ հասնելու տուն, որ լոշվեմ մի տեղ, հեծանիվի նստարանից հեռու։


- Նստարանը փոխի կամ կարգավորի
- Ակերի փչվածությունը ստուգի քո քաշի ու ակերի չափի համար ու քիչ փչի
- Ավելի հաստ ակեր դիր, եթե հեծոդ թույլ ա տալիս
- Շուտ շուտ կանգնի պեդալների վրա, որ տուտուզիդ մեջ արյուն խաղա
- Շորտերդ փոխի
- Հեծոդ փոխի

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> - Նստարանը փոխի կամ կարգավորի
> - Ակերի փչվածությունը ստուգի քո քաշի ու ակերի չափի համար ու քիչ փչի
> - Ավելի հաստ ակեր դիր, եթե հեծոդ թույլ ա տալիս
> - Շուտ շուտ կանգնի պեդալների վրա, որ տուտուզիդ մեջ արյուն խաղա
> - Շորտերդ փոխի
> - Հեծոդ փոխի


Մնում էր խորհուրդ տայիր տուտուզը փոխել  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), LisBeth (30.05.2020), Varzor (31.05.2020), Աթեիստ (30.05.2020), Ծլնգ (30.05.2020), Հայկօ (30.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (31.05.2020), Տրիբուն (30.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, հենա Լիզբեթը իր հեծոն առել ու օրերով ընկել ա Մոսկվայի սարերը, չես տեսնու՞մ։


 Վիշ ստեղ առանձնապես սարեր չկան։ Մեկի տեղը արել եմ, էնօրը ուզում էի քշեմ, էն էլ պարզվեց փրայվըթ ա /թե սարի փրայվըթը որն ա/, փակ էր ճամփեն։ Բայց ես դեռ կգտնեմ իրա վրա բարձրանալու ձևը ու գագաթին մի հատ փուռ կխփեմ։ Վերջապես կուտեմ ին երազած փռի կարտոլը, չնայած որ իրա մեջ կալցիում չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Քշելիս ջուր խմելը մեծ փորձանք չի, բայց եթե վստահ չես, կանգնի, օքեյ։ Ջրազրկված քշելը առնվազն տհաճ ա, ինձ հետ պատահել ա, տնից դուրս եմ եկել ջուրս մոռանալով։ Ստեղ ամեն քայլափոխի պուլպուլակներ ու բուդկաներ չկան, ոնց ասենք՝ Հայաստանում։ 
> Մի հատ ուրիշ պահ էլ կա ջուր խմելու հետ կապված՝ չափից շատ ջուր խմելն էլ օքեյ չի, երկու հատ պրոբլեմ ա առաջացնում՝ 1․ Չիշիկ ես ունենում ։Ճ, 2․ Աղազրկվում ես։
> Չիշիկը պահելը լավ բան չի, պետք զուգարան կամ «ծառի տակ» ման գալ, իսկ երկրորդից մարդ կարող է ռեալ մեռնել… Դե մի երկու ժամ քշելուց դժվար թե լուրջ աղազրկում լինի, խոսքը վերաբերում է երկար endurance ռեյսերին, ասենք 100կմ-անոց, որ առատ քրտում ու ջուր ես խմում առանց աղը վերականգնելու։ Դրա համար սպորտսմենները ջրի հետ էլեկտրոլիտներ են ավելացնում, որ չմեռնեն։ Ես էլ եմ մեկումեջ աղային փոշի ավելացնում ջրիս, տարբերությունը զգում եմ երկար քշելիս, կան նաև էներգետիկ ժելեներ էլեկտրոլիտներով, երկար քշելու համար հարմար բան են:


Ապեր, ինձ թվում ա էս մեր մոտեցումների մեջ մշակութային տարբերությունը կա․ քո հեծո քշելու պիկը հիմա ա՝ Ամերիկայում, մերօրյա fitness obsession–ի ժամանակներում, էն որ էլեկտրոլիտներով ժելեներ ես խմում ու fitness tracker-ով պուլսդ ու արյանդ մեջ թթվածնի քանակը միլիմետրերով տոչնի թվի վրա պահելով 100 կմ–անոց endurance race–եր ես անում, իսկ իմ հեծոյի պիկը եղել ա 8 տարի առաջ, «չոբանավարի» հայոց սարերում  :Jpit:  ես կյանքում endurance race չեմ արել. ինձ ուղղակի հեծանվորդ ըներներիցս մեկը կարող ա գար ասեր․ «դավայ շաբաթ–կիրակի քշենք Նորավանք, վրանով գիշերը մնանք, հետ գանք. գնալ գալով՝ 250կմ», ես էլ բա՝ կմեռնենք է՜, սաղ սար ու դիք ա ճամփեն․․․ դե լավ գնացինք։ Ու տենց վրան–քնապարկը մեջքներիս խփում ընկնում էինք սար ու ձոր, գիշերը կրակի շուրջ լռվցնում, հաջորդ օրը տրաքած հետ քշում․ իմ էլեկտրոլիտը շշիս մեջի մեղրաջուրն էր, աղի փոշին՝ արանքներում պանր–վարունգով բրդուճը։ Քո ասածը կարող ա շատ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ա՝ բան չունեմ ասելու․ ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ․ ես էլ հիմա ձեռիս ֆիթնես թրեքեր ունեմ, ջիմում workout–ից հետո գրամներով սպիտակուցներն էլ հաշվում եմ․ դարն ա էդպիսին  :LOL:  Ուղղակի ես վերջին տարիներին լրջով հեծանվարշավներ առանձնապես չեմ գնում, հիմնականում քաղաքի մեջ եմ քշում, շատ–շատ շաբաթ կիրակի քաղքին մոտիկ անտառները գնամ կամ Հայաստանում արձակուրդ գալուց մեր հեծանվորդ սաստավի ժոսղովուրդը համոզեն մի տեղ տանեն։ Նենց որ էդ քո էլեկտրոլիտներից առանձնապես խաբար չեմ   :Smile:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մնում էր խորհուրդ տայիր տուտուզը փոխել


Կարելի էր, բայց ես ռացիոնալ խորհուրդներ եմ սիրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Նենց որ էդ քո էլեկտրոլիտներից առանձնապես խաբար չեմ


Թեթև տար, շատ բան չես կորցրել։ Ես էլ ինչ զիբիլ ասես լցնում էի ջանս, մինչև քշել սովորեցի։ Մի 100կմ-ի վրա եթե ուշքդ գնում ա, աղ ա պետք ուտել, եթե ձեռի տակ ավելի բարդ բաներ չկան ։Ճ

----------

Արշակ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ստեղ առանձնապես սարեր չկան։ Մեկի տեղը արել եմ, էնօրը ուզում էի քշեմ, էն էլ պարզվեց փրայվըթ ա /թե սարի փրայվըթը որն ա/, փակ էր ճամփեն։ Բայց ես դեռ կգտնեմ իրա վրա բարձրանալու ձևը ու գագաթին մի հատ փուռ կխփեմ։ Վերջապես կուտեմ ին երազած փռի կարտոլը, չնայած որ իրա մեջ կալցիում չկա


Լիզ, էդ հեծոյովդ դու դժվար փռի կառտոլ ուտես, էն էլ Մոսկվայի փրայվիթ «սարերում» ։Ճ Դու դոնաթներով ու պաղպաղակով յոլա գնա, ջանիկ։ Բայց փորձի աղի կարամելով պաղպաղակ ու տես ինչ լազաթ ա տալիս երկար քշելուց հետո։

----------


## Արշակ

> Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դուք ավելի շատ սիրում եք գրել֊կարդալ հեծանիվի մասին, քան թե քշել 
> Իսկ ձեր տուտուզը չի ցավու՞մ հեծանիվ քշելուց։ Իմը տենց էլ չսովորեց նստարանիս, մի 60 կմ քշելուց հետո, ուշք ու միտքս դառնում ա հետույքի ցավը  ու թե երբ եմ հասնելու տուն, որ լոշվեմ մի տեղ, հեծանիվի նստարանից հեռու։


Պատճառներից մեկը կարա լինի նստարանի լայնության քո կազմվածքին չհամապատասխանելը։ Լուրջ հեծանվի խանութներում հատուկ նստատեղիդ ոսկորների միջև հեռավորությունը չափելու համար նախատեսված memory foam–ով աթոռներ կան․ վրեն նստում ես, առաջացած փոսերի հեռավորությունն են չափում ու ըստ դրա նստարանդ ընտրում ես։ Պիտի նստարանիդ ամենալայն մասի լայնությունը առնվազն 1սմ–ով լայն լինի, քան նստատեղիդ ոսկորների հեռավորությունն ա։ Եթե ոսկորներդ ավելի հեռու են իրարից, քան նստարանի լայնությունն ա, ապա ծանրությունդ ընկնում ա ոսկորների արանքի փափուկ հյուսվածքների վրա ու շատ շուտ սկսում ա մզցնել։ պիտի նենց լինի, որ նստատեղի էդ ցից ոսկորների վրա հենվի ծանրությունդ։ 
Էդ հատուկ աթոռի փոխարեն տնային պայմաններում կարաս տանը փափուկ ծածկույթով բայց հարթ աթոռ գտնես, վրեն ֆոլգա փռես ու նստես վրեն բայց նենց, որ մի քիչ պպզածոտ նստես, որ նստատեղիդ ոսկորները ցցված լինեն․ դրա համար կամ աթոռը պիտի ցածր լինի, կամ ոտներիդ տակ մի բան պիտի դնես։ նստելուց հետո վեր ես կենում, ֆոլգայի վրա ոսկորներիդ տեղով երկու հատ փոսեր են լինելու։ էդ փոսերից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջտեղի կետը նշում ես, ու կետերի միջև հեռավորությունը չափում։ Հեծոյիդ նստարանը պիտի դրանից առնվազն 1սմ լայն լինի։ Եթե միջինից ավելի հեռու են իրարից ոսկորներդ, ապա կանացի նստատեղ փորձի ման գաս․ դրանք սովորաբար ավելի լայն են լինում‎։

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, *էդ հեծոյովդ դու դժվար փռի կառտոլ ուտես, էն էլ Մոսկվայի փրայվիթ «սարերում»* ։Ճ Դու դոնաթներով ու պաղպաղակով յոլա գնա, ջանիկ։ Բայց փորձի աղի կարամելով պաղպաղակ ու տես ինչ լազաթ ա տալիս երկար քշելուց հետո։


 էդ դեռ կտեսնենք :Cool:  մեկ էլ կխնդրեի ինձ ջանիկ չասել, տանել չեմ կարողանում։

----------

Վիշապ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատճառներից մեկը կարա լինի նստարանի լայնության քո կազմվածքին չհամապատասխանելը։ Լուրջ հեծանվի խանութներում հատուկ նստատեղիդ ոսկորների միջև հեռավորությունը չափելու համար նախատեսված memory foam–ով աթոռներ կան․ վրեն նստում ես, առաջացած փոսերի հեռավորությունն են չափում ու ըստ դրա նստարանդ ընտրում ես։ Պիտի նստարանիդ ամենալայն մասի լայնությունը առնվազն 1սմ–ով լայն լինի, քան նստատեղիդ ոսկորների հեռավորությունն ա։ Եթե ոսկորներդ ավելի հեռու են իրարից, քան նստարանի լայնությունն ա, ապա ծանրությունդ ընկնում ա ոսկորների արանքի փափուկ հյուսվածքների վրա ու շատ շուտ սկսում ա մզցնել։ պիտի նենց լինի, որ նստատեղի էդ ցից ոսկորների վրա հենվի ծանրությունդ։ 
> Էդ հատուկ աթոռի փոխարեն տնային պայմաններում կարաս տանը փափուկ ծածկույթով բայց հարթ աթոռ գտնես, վրեն ֆոլգա փռես ու նստես վրեն բայց նենց, որ մի քիչ պպզածոտ նստես, որ նստատեղիդ ոսկորները ցցված լինեն․ դրա համար կամ աթոռը պիտի ցածր լինի, կամ ոտներիդ տակ մի բան պիտի դնես։ նստելուց հետո վեր ես կենում, ֆոլգայի վրա ոսկորներիդ տեղով երկու հատ փոսեր են լինելու։ էդ փոսերից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջտեղի կետը նշում ես, ու կետերի միջև հեռավորությունը չափում։ Հեծոյիդ նստարանը պիտի դրանից առնվազն 1սմ լայն լինի։ Եթե միջինից ավելի հեռու են իրարից ոսկորներդ, ապա կանացի նստատեղ փորձի ման գաս․ դրանք սովորաբար ավելի լայն են լինում‎։


Յութուբում լիքը վիդեոներ կան տուտուզը չափելու, մեկը մեկից ինովեյթիվ :Ճ
Ասենք սա՝ 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Բայց դե ճիշտ չափով նստարան ունենալը շատ քիչ ա, էժան նստարանների մեծ մասը երկար քշելու հարմար չեն, կանացի էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տա, անատոմիան տարբեր ա ու մենակ ոսկորների չափով չի։ 
Մի քիչ թանկոտ նստարան կարելի է նայել, եթե հեծանիվը դրան արժանի ա ։Ճ Երևանում Specialised-ի ներկայացուցիչ կար Լենինգրադյանի վրա (DLB?), լիքը վարյանտներ ունեյին։ 
Ճիշտ նստարանը պիտի ընտրվի հեծանվի տիպից, քշելու ձևից ու տեղանքից ու այո, տուտուզի չափից
ՈՒ հեծանիվն ա պետք նայել, ինչ է, ըստ դրա որոշել թե որտեղ ա ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը, ու վիբրացիաները ոնց կարելի է ավելի էֆեկտիվ քչացնել։ Հեծանվի չափից, ղեկի ու նստարանի դիրքերից էլ ահագին փոխվում է կոմֆորտը։

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> էդ դեռ կտեսնենք մեկ էլ կխնդրեի ինձ ջանիկ չասել, տանել չեմ կարողանում։


Էդ շախի գցելու համար չգրեցի։ Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում, ճիշտ փռի կառտոլը աթարով պիտի անես, դու հիմա պիտի նաև Մոսկվայի գոմերով էլ ման գաս, փաստորեն։

Հ․Գ․ Լավ ե՞ս, ուսիդ ցավն անցա՞վ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն մոռացել եք` կար նաև Салют, Десна, Школьник. ХВЗ-ների տարբեր տեսակներ էր լինում, մեր լեզվով ասած՝ սովորական ու "սպարտիվնի", ։ Էն դրածս նկարինը հենց սովորականն էր՝ ամբողջական կոմպլեկտացիայով (ոչ գործարանային)։
> Վիշապը ճիշտա հիշում, որ Արլյոնոկների վերջին սերունդը (80-ականների արտադրանքը) սարսափելի անորակ էր։ Համ էլ չէր ճարվում ու թանկ էր։ Բայց լավ էլ սարքրտում էինք՝ կարգին "հեձանիֆ" էր դառնում


աաաաաաաա․․․ հա, հիշեցի, մի ծանոթ աղջիկ ծալվող Десна ուներ, լրիվ էկզոտիկ հեծանիվ էր․․․ ХВЗ-ը դե դրածդ Украина (Урал)-ն էր, սպորտայինները մենակ տելեվիզըր ով էինք տեսնում՝ օլիմպիադայից օլիմպիադա  :Jpit:  մնացածից տեղյակ չեմ եղել․ մեր մայլում չկային։

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> սխալ փոխելիս ցեպը ո՞նց են կտրում... կուվալդո՞վ էիր փոխում


Ապեր, դիքի վրա փոխեցի, պեդալներին զոռ տվեցի, կտրեց - ես 130 կգ եմ...




> Եթե նույն ռեժիմով ես քշում, ուրեմն դիքերն ու սպուսկերը լրիվ նույն արագությամբ ես քշում, ու եթե իսկապես տենց ա, իմա՞ստը։ Դիք հելնելիս սկոռուստ գցելու իմաստը էն ա, որ նույն պեդալային արագությամբ ավելի դանդաղ գնաս, որ նագրուզկադ կտրուկ չավելանա... նույնը ինչ ներքին այրման շարժիչով մեքենայի մեջ, որ դիք հելնելուց արագությունը գցում ես, սկոռուստն էլ իջացնում, որ շարժիչի նույն օպտիմալ պտտվելու հաճախականությամբ շարունակես գնալ, ոչ թե դքից արագությունդ իջնի՝ շարժիչի պտտվելու հաճախականության հետ մեկտեղ, բայց նագրուզկեն ավելանա շարժիչդ էլ չքաշի ու հանգի։ Մոտավորապես նույն ձևի էլ հեծանիվդ պիտի քշես. սկոռուստները նենց հարթ փոխես, որ նագրուզկադ չավելանա... ասենք ոնցոր մեքենայի մեջ աչքերը փակ նստատծ ուղևորը ընդհանրապես չզգա, թե երբ են սկոռուստ փոխում։


Հլը որ ամեն դեպքում փորձում եմ սկոռոստ քիչ փոխել...




> Խելքը գլխին նորմալ ցեպով ու նորմալ կարգավորած հեծանվի վրա շատ կատաստրոֆիկ հանգամանքների դեպքում մաքսիմում կարող է ու պարտավոր է դիռեյլրի կախոցը ջարդվել։ Եզրակացություն՝ Լիոնը կամ պլաստմասսայից, կամ փեդից հեծանիվ ա առել, կամ էլ Տորք Անգեղն ա ։Ճ


Ապեր, չէ, երկաթից, նորմալ հեծո է, 60 հազար էլ փող էի տվել - երևի իմ 130 կգ-ով դիքի վրա զոռ տվեցի, դրանից եղավ...




> Ապ, 3+7 փոխանցում ունենալու պարագայում, կախված առջևի փոխանցիչի տեսակից, պետք չի օգտագործել 3-1 և 1-7 կոմբինացիաները, մանավանդ եթե փոխանցիչները կարգաբերած չեն: Բայց նույնիսկ էդ պարագայում շղթան վրայից գցում է, բայց կտրելը շատհազվադեպ երևույթ է։ Հաստատ կոնստրուկտիվ կարգաբերման հարց կա։
> Խանութից ոնց առել ես, էդ կարգաբերումներո՞վ է։


Ապեր, Առինջ մոլից եմ առել, ռեալ կտրեց...




> Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դուք ավելի շատ սիրում եք գրել֊կարդալ հեծանիվի մասին, քան թե քշել 
> Իսկ ձեր տուտուզը չի ցավու՞մ հեծանիվ քշելուց։ Իմը տենց էլ չսովորեց նստարանիս, մի 60 կմ քշելուց հետո, ուշք ու միտքս դառնում ա հետույքի ցավը  ու թե երբ եմ հասնելու տուն, որ լոշվեմ մի տեղ, հեծանիվի նստարանից հեռու։


Ախխխ... ցավոտ տեղիս մի կպի  :LOL:  Ցելի պայքար ունեցա այդ ոլորտում, նստարան փոխեցի, մի քիչ օգնեց, բայց ոչ լրիվ, քիչ էր մնում նստատեղս փոխեի, էն էլ պարզվեց՝ պինդ կպած է մարմնիս, ստիպված... մի հարմար փոքրիկ բարձ եմ դրել - մի քիչ գեղո է, բայց ոչինչ, զատո օրական 16 կմ քշելիս գրեթե չի ցավեցնում...

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, չէ, *երկաթից, նորմալ հեծո է, 60 հազար էլ փող էի տվել* - երևի իմ 130 կգ-ով դիքի վրա զոռ տվեցի, դրանից եղավ...
> 
> Ապեր, Առինջ մոլից եմ առել, ռեալ կտրեց...


Էս նշածս մասում նորմալ ա, որ երկաթին 60.000 ես տվել, բայց դա նորմալ հեծո անվանելը սխալ ա ։)
Հայաստանում 150.000-ից պակաս եթե նորմալ հեծո ճարես, ուրեմն լավ կպցրել ես։
Իսկ 100.000ճից ներքև պարզապես չի լինում նորմալ բան։
Լրիվ չինական, արագ փչացող բաներ են։

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2020), Lion (31.05.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Ծլնգ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

[փոքրիկ նախապատմություն]Մի տարի առաջ յարիս գողացան։ Մենակ сверхразум-ը կարար գիշերը հեծանիվը թողներ վելոպարկինգում, առավոտյան նույն տեղում ու նույն վիճակով տեսնելու ակնկալիքով։ Ինչևէ, մի տարի սուգ պահելուց հետո որոշեցի, որ նորից ամուսնանալու ժամանակս ա[/փոքրիկ նախապատմություն]

Երեք շաբաթ առաջ նորն առա, էս անգամ լեռնային, որովհետև քաղաքում հիմնականում մայթերով եմ քշում, ականջակալներով, ձայնը միշտ մաքսիմալից 1-2 նիշ պակաս, ու Երևանում բորդյուրներ կան, որոնք ստեղծվել են հաշմանդամ մարդկանց ու ծերերին տանջելու, ձեռքի հետ էլ քաղաքային հեծանիվների անիվներն ութաձև դարձնելու համար։ Որոշեցի բյուջետային տարբերակ ընտրել, որ եթե գողանան, մի քիչ թեթև տանեմ (էստեղ ոնց որ էդպիսի միտք էր հնչել)։ Բայց քշում էի հերիք չի մենակ Կենտրոնում կամ Հրազդանի կիրճում, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ ոչ ամեն օր։ Ու ջանս ցեց էր ընկել, որ քաղաքից դուրս փորձարկեմ իրան։ Մի քանի անգամ Արտակի, Վերայի, Վարդանի, Հովսեփի ու այլ ակումբցիների հետ (կներեք՝ ում մոռացա, հիմնական կազմն իրենք էին )) քշել եմ քաղաքից դուրս, բայց նախորդ հեծանվով։ Էսօր առավոտյան ճամփա ընկա վերջը։ Շատ երկար չեմ մտածել, թե ուր․ երբ դեռ Ֆեյսբուքներից չէի արտագաղթել, Ռուֆուսի մի գրառում էի տեսել, որում կիսվել էր Հատիսի լանջերին արված սիրուն ֆոտոներով։
Կենդանաբանական այգու ճանապարհով դանդաղ բարձրանալու ընթացքում խճուղային հեծանվով մի պապիկ Ուսեյն Բոլթի արագությամբ վազանցեց ինձ՝ ընթացքում բարևելով։ Ավանի մայրուղու հակառակ կողմով էլ հայր ու որդի էին իջնում, հսկա հայրը՝ ֆեթբայքով, երեխան՝ փոոոքր, բայց երկանիվ հեծանվով։ Հեծանվորդների՝ իրար բարևելը հավես ա, comradery-ի պես բան ա։ Հիմնականում 2-3 կամ 1-3 արագությամբ էի քշում։ «Որորի վերելքից» վախենում էի, որովհետև մանկական հիշողություններիցս մեկն էն պահն էր, երբ Աբովյանի ՊԱԶիկը էդտեղով բարձրանալու ընթացքում խափանվեց, սկսեց հետ գլորվել, ու որոշ մարդիկ պանիկայի մեջ բղավում էին։ Լավ էր՝ վարորդը կարողացավ ժամանակին արգելակել։ Հա, շեղվեցի ոնց որ։ 1-1 արագությամբ շատ հեշտ բարձրացա, բայց վերևում գազազած շների մինի-ոհմակ էր սպասում ինձ, իսկ ես պաշտպանվելու ոչ մի միջոց չունեի։ Էս լեվելն էլ բարեհաջող հաղթահարելուց հետո ահագին հեշտ էր ճանապարհը։ Ու տրամադրություն ստեղծով երգեր էին գնում ռադիոյի էփփով, ասենք՝ սա։ Բայց խինդն ու ուրախությունը սկսվեցին գ․ Կոտայք - Կապուտան հատվածի երկրորդ կեսին  :LOL:  1-1-ը չէր փրկում արդեն, սաունդթրեքն էլ ոնց որ ինադու փոխվեց։ Մի տեղացի տղա ասեց, որ համարյա ուղիղ անկյունով վերելք ա սպասվում, դրա համար Կապուտան հասնելուց ու ջրի պաշարները վերալիցքավորելուց հետո հետ դարձա։ Մի երկու ֆոտո արեցի Գեղամա լեռների (դե լավ, բլուրների) լանջերին, չֆայմեցի հեծանիվս էլ ներառել կադրի մեջ, որ էստեղ դնեմ: Մի խաչմերուկ կա, որով եկել էի ու մի քիչ մտածելուց հետո նույն ձևով էլ շրջադարձ արեցի։ Ահագին քշելուց հետո հետ դարձա ու մյուս շրջադարձով գնացի․ Աբովյանի Էլար գյուղի միջով ա անցնում էդ ճանապարհը, պապիս հետ ահագին քայլել էմ էդ կողմերով 5-6 տարեկանում, սխալ կլիներ առիթը բաց թողնել։ Ուրեմն, Աբովյանով քշում եմ իմ համար, մեկ էլ դիմացից մի հեծանվորդ ա գալիս․ Ռուֆո՜ւսը  :Jpit:  Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն էր։ Պարզվեց, որ էդ ուղիղ անկյամբ վերելքը հենց մինչև Կապուտան հատվածում էր, որն անցել էի, իսկ դեպի Հատիս համեմատ հեշտ էր լինելու։ Բայց առաջին կիսարշավի համար սա էլ էր հերիք, համ էլ ծնկներս իրանց զգում էին էնպես, ինչպես մաֆիայի պարտքը ժամանակին չտալու հետևանքով կզգային որոշակի ժամանակ, որոշակի տեղում: Լավ օր էր։

Շնորհակալություն TL;DR-ի չարժանացնելու, ներողություն լիրիկական զեղումների համար  :Hi:

----------

boooooooom (31.05.2020), Freeman (30.05.2020), ivy (30.05.2020), John (31.05.2020), LisBeth (30.05.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (30.05.2020), Արամ (31.05.2020), Արէա (30.05.2020), Գաղթական (30.05.2020), Ծլնգ (30.05.2020), Հայկօ (30.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (31.05.2020), Վիշապ (30.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ շախի գցելու համար չգրեցի։ Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում, ճիշտ փռի կառտոլը աթարով պիտի անես, դու հիմա պիտի նաև Մոսկվայի գոմերով էլ ման գաս, փաստորեն։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Լավ ե՞ս, ուսիդ ցավն անցա՞վ։


 Հեսա գնում եմ աթար ման գալու, առանց դրա ի՞նչ փուռ։

 Դեռ ցավազրկողների վրա եմ, թիկունքում էլ խռթոց եմ զգում շարժելուց, էլ չասեմ որ ոչ մի փուշ ափ, փլենք և այլ ուժային վարժություններ։ Բայց դե կանցնի, մի մտածի  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
>  Դեռ ցավազրկողների վրա եմ, թիկունքում էլ խռթոց եմ զգում շարժելուց, էլ չասեմ որ ոչ մի փուշ ափ, փլենք և այլ ուժային վարժություններ։ Բայց դե կանցնի, մի մտածի


Լիզ հուսով եմ տենց չես քշում, դադար տուր։ Ուսի ցավը երկար կարող ա տևի, սորրի: Ցավազրկողներին շատ զոռ չտաս: Քեզ հանգիստ տուր ու նորմալ սնվի:

----------

LisBeth (30.05.2020), Ծլնգ (30.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ հուսով եմ տենց չես քշում, դադար տուր։ Ուսի ցավը երկար կարող ա տևի, սորրի: Ցավազրկողներին շատ զոռ չտաս: Քեզ հանգիստ տուր ու նորմալ սնվի:


 Վիշ, բժշկին հարցրի, ասեց եթե չի ցավում կարաս քշես։ Իսկ քշելուց վաբշե ոչ մի բան չի ցավում․․․

 Ի դեպ պարզվեց ստեղի գեղերը սաղ հարուստների դաչաներ ա, տներից բարձի պարիսպներով։ 40-կմ քշեցի, կովերի հետք անգամ չկար հարթավայրերում․․․ նենց, որ աչքիս ես էլի փռի կարտոլ չկերա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, բժշկին հարցրի, ասեց եթե չի ցավում կարաս քշես։ Իսկ քշելուց վաբշե ոչ մի բան չի ցավում․․․
> 
>  Ի դեպ պարզվեց ստեղի գեղերը սաղ հարուստների դաչաներ ա, տներից բարձի պարիսպներով։ 40-կմ քշեցի, կովերի հետք անգամ չկար հարթավայրերում․․․ նենց, որ աչքիս ես էլի փռի կարտոլ չկերա։


Ամեն դեպքում թեթև տար (զոռ մի տուր), որ երկար ձգես, ու հաճույքը չդարձնես տառապանք։
Կարտոլի տեղն էլ պաղպաղակով ու պոնչիկով մի կերպ յոլա գնա, դե հիմա խո չես ճղվելու։
Էս էլ իմ մյուսը, էսօրվա թարմ նկար․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (31.05.2020), Աթեիստ (31.05.2020), Ծլնգ (31.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս նշածս մասում նորմալ ա, որ երկաթին 60.000 ես տվել, բայց դա նորմալ հեծո անվանելը սխալ ա ։)
> Հայաստանում 150.000-ից պակաս եթե նորմալ հեծո ճարես, ուրեմն լավ կպցրել ես։
> Իսկ 100.000ճից ներքև պարզապես չի լինում նորմալ բան։
> Լրիվ չինական, արագ փչացող բաներ են։


+, մանավանդ 130կգ քաշի դեպքում նոր էժան աղբի փոխարեն ես կառաջարկեի օգտագործած, բայց հայտնի բրենդեր, նույն գնով, գուցե մի քիչ թանկ․․․ list.am-ում մեկումեջ պատահում են։ Մեծ քաշերի դեպքում կարելի էր ֆաթ բայք, կամ MTB, հուսալիության ու ֆիթնեսի համար կարելի էր ֆիքսի նայել (առանց փոխանցումների), եթե նման բան կա Հայաստանում։

----------

Lion (31.05.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> +, մանավանդ 130կգ քաշի դեպքում նոր էժան աղբի փոխարեն ես կառաջարկեի օգտագործած, բայց հայտնի բրենդեր, նույն գնով, գուցե մի քիչ թանկ․․․ list.am-ում մեկումեջ պատահում են։ Մեծ քաշերի դեպքում կարելի էր ֆաթ բայք, կամ MTB, *հուսալիության ու ֆիթնեսի համար կարելի էր ֆիքսի նայել* (առանց փոխանցումների), եթե նման բան կա Հայաստանում։


Ընկեր, ֆիքսի նշանակում ա առանց freewheel․ սկսնակների համար ֆիքսին ջարդվածքների ու մկանային ձգվածքների բուն ա․․․ վայթե single speed նկատի ունեիր, ինչը հա, հարթ տեղերով քշելու համար ամենահուսալի ու պարզ տարբերակն ա․․․ բայց դե ասենք քաղաքային 3-speed հեծանիվներն էլ եսիմ ինչ բարդ չեն, մանավանդ եթե internal hub-ով են (ներքին սկոռուստներով)։

----------


## Lion

Դե ինչ, մերսի - քշում եմ օրական իմ 16 կմը, առավոտ երեկո, վատ չէ, կարծես նույնիսկ նիհարում էլ եմ: Վերջնական կանգնեցի 2 դիմացը, 3 հետևը տարբերակի վրա՝ ամենաօպտիմալ փոխանցումն է: 

Վերջին անգամ, գլոբալ, էլի, հեծանիվ քշել էի սրանից 27 տարի առաջ՝ բակում, ու... այս օրերին հասկացա մի կարևոր բան՝ եթե ճանապարհ ես դուրս գալիս, ռեալ վտանգավոր է, պետք է հնարավորինս առանց մեքենաների, բայց հարթ ճանապարհ ընտրել:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ինչ, մերսի - քշում եմ օրական իմ 16 կմը, առավոտ երեկո, վատ չէ, կարծես նույնիսկ նիհարում էլ եմ: Վերջնական կանգնեցի 2 դիմացը, 3 հետևը տարբերակի վրա՝ ամենաօպտիմալ փոխանցումն է: 
> 
> Վերջին անգամ, գլոբալ, էլի, հեծանիվ քշել էի սրանից 27 տարի առաջ՝ բակում, ու... այս օրերին հասկացա մի կարևոր բան՝ եթե ճանապարհ ես դուրս գալիս, ռեալ վտանգավոր է, պետք է հնարավորինս առանց մեքենաների, բայց հարթ ճանապարհ ընտրել:


Որպես մարդ, որն արդեն մի 6 տարի ա քշում ա Երևանի փողոցներով (մայթերից աշխատում եմ քիչ օգտվեմ), կարամ ասեմ, որ եթե երթևեկության հակառակ չքշես (ինչն օրենքով էլ ա արգելված), էդքան վտանգավոր չի, ինչքան թվում ա։

Իհարկե քո անվտանգության մասին դու պտի մտածես, դրա համար շատ տեղերում կարող ա մի փոքր ավել քշես, որ ասենք ստորգետնյա անցումով անցնես, որտև չկարգավորվող զեբրով անցնելը ինքնասպանություն ա (օրինակ՝ Մասիվ մտնելուց դքի վրինը)։
Բայց որ նրբությունները սովորում ես, դառնում ա մեքենայից էլ անվտանգ։

----------

Lion (01.06.2020), Արշակ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևանում ամռանը լույսը հինգից հինգ անց կես սկսում է բացվել: Իսկ Ժողովուրդը 7-ից հետո նոր սկսում է խտվտալ: Այսինքն լուսաբացից սկսած ժամ-ժամուկես սաղ քաղաքը քոնն ա, սաղ պալասաներով, փողոցներով, մայթերով, պուլպուլակներով... Միակ պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ կոֆե խմելու համար պիտի հետ գնաս տուն :Ճ

----------


## Varzor

> ... Մի տեղացի տղա ասեց, որ համարյա *ուղիղ անկյունով* վերելք ա սպասվում, ....


 :Shok: 
Էդ որտե՞ղ էր

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընկեր, ֆիքսի նշանակում ա առանց freewheel․ սկսնակների համար ֆիքսին ջարդվածքների ու մկանային ձգվածքների բուն ա․․․ վայթե single speed նկատի ունեիր, ինչը հա, հարթ տեղերով քշելու համար ամենահուսալի ու պարզ տարբերակն ա․․․ բայց դե ասենք քաղաքային 3-speed հեծանիվներն էլ եսիմ ինչ բարդ չեն, մանավանդ եթե internal hub-ով են (ներքին սկոռուստներով)։


Ֆիքսին ընտիր հեծանիվ ա: Նայի ինչ թույն բաներ կարելի է անել ֆիքսիով.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Աթեիստ (03.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ֆիքսին ընտիր հեծանիվ ա: Նայի ինչ թույն բաներ կարելի է անել ֆիքսիով.
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Հիմա քեզ հեծո՞ն էր դզել, թե՞ քշողը  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էդ որտե՞ղ էր


Ուղիղ անկյունը, իհարկե, չափազանցված էր  :Jpit: 
Էս հատվածն ա․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ֆիքսին ընտիր հեծանիվ ա: Նայի ինչ թույն բաներ կարելի է անել ֆիքսիով.
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


հա․․․ դե սպասենք Լիոնը էս վիդեոյի եկրորդ սերիան նկարի քցի յութուբ՝ իրա ֆիքսին ցուցադրելու համար

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ես կնկարեմ, բայց էդ ձեզ էսթետիկ հաճույք չի պատճառի...  :Smile: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ՝ իրապես մոտս զգում եմ փոփոխությունը: Նիհարում եմ: Քանի որ լողավազանը վտանգավոր է, չեմ գնում, հեծանիվս ուղղակի փրկություն է:

----------

LisBeth (05.06.2020), Varzor (05.06.2020), Աթեիստ (04.06.2020), Արշակ (04.06.2020), Ծլնգ (04.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, ես կնկարեմ, բայց էդ ձեզ էսթետիկ հաճույք չի պատճառի... 
> 
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ՝ իրապես մոտս զգում եմ փոփոխությունը: Նիհարում եմ: Քանի որ լողավազանը վտանգավոր է, չեմ գնում, հեծանիվս ուղղակի փրկություն է:


իմ գրառումը ավելի շատ ֆիքսիի մասին էր քան քո  :Jpit:  բայց հա, նկար-մկար գցի, ու թե տենց լավ դուրդ գալիս ա, իմաստ ունի մի կարգին հեծանվի մեջ ներդնես (էդ հեծոդ խուրդի տեղը մի հատ քո համար հարմար ու դիմացկուն բան առ, համ էլ տար մասնագետները կարգավորեն, որ 16-ի փախրեն ուզենաս օրեկան 30-40-50 քշես)։ Հետո էլ որ միքիչ էլ հմտանաս, փոքրիկիդ էլ դնես հետդ քշես...

----------

LisBeth (05.06.2020), Արշակ (04.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> իմ գրառումը ավելի շատ ֆիքսիի մասին էր քան քո  բայց հա, նկար-մկար գցի, ու թե տենց լավ դուրդ գալիս ա, իմաստ ունի մի կարգին հեծանվի մեջ ներդնես (էդ հեծոդ խուրդի տեղը մի հատ քո համար հարմար ու դիմացկուն բան առ, համ էլ տար մասնագետները կարգավորեն, որ 16-ի փախրեն ուզենաս օրեկան 30-40-50 քշես)։ Հետո էլ որ միքիչ էլ հմտանաս, փոքրիկիդ էլ դնես հետդ քշես...


60 հզ դրամանոց հեծանվի վրա 130կգ քաշով փոխանցումներ փոխելը հղի ա հեծանվի ու տիրոջ համար վտանգավոր հետևանքներով, ես էլ լինեի Լիոնի տեղը մի հատ հարմար փոխանցում կընտրեի ու էլ ձեռ չէի տա ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Էկա ասեմ, որ լիքը ֆինտ ու ֆլուշկի հետ մեկտեղ հելմեթ առա, MIPS սիսթեմով։ Վաճառողի հետ զրուցեցի, պարզվեց, որ ինքը ոչ այնքան վիզն ա ոլորվել ջարդվելուց պատպանում, որքան ուղեղը, որն ավելի քիչ ա վնասվում, ամորտիզացիայի հետևանքով ու նաև թեստավորված ա անկյունային հարվածներով, ինչը արդեն ասվել ա։ Իսկ քանի, որ բացի մի թասի մեջ լինելուց բացի ուզում եմ նաև որ ուղեղս ֆունկցիոնալ լինի, իրան էլ վերցրի։ Էսօր վերջապես եղանակը մի քիչ ստաբիլ էր, երկար քշելու համար ու փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ էդքան էլ անհարմար բան չի, գրեթե չես էլ զգում։

----------

Jarre (09.06.2020), Աթեիստ (05.06.2020), Ծլնգ (09.06.2020), Վիշապ (05.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էկա ասեմ, որ լիքը ֆինտ ու ֆլուշկի հետ մեկտեղ հելմեթ առա, MIPS սիսթեմով։ Վաճառողի հետ զրուցեցի, պարզվեց, որ ինքը ոչ այնքան վիզն ա ոլորվել ջարդվելուց պատպանում, որքան ուղեղը, որն ավելի քիչ ա վնասվում, ամորտիզացիայի հետևանքով ու նաև թեստավորված ա անկյունային հարվածներով, ինչը արդեն ասվել ա։ Իսկ քանի, որ բացի մի թասի մեջ լինելուց բացի ուզում եմ նաև որ ուղեղս ֆունկցիոնալ լինի, իրան էլ վերցրի։ Էսօր վերջապես եղանակը մի քիչ ստաբիլ էր, երկար քշելու համար ու փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ էդքան էլ անհարմար բան չի, գրեթե չես էլ զգում։


Դե ինձ ծախող գյադեն երևի ջոկել էր, որ ես ուղեղիս համար տենց անհանգստացած չեմ (ոնց որ չունեմ տենց խնդիր), դրա համար վզի համար ասեց։

----------


## Lion

> 60 հզ դրամանոց հեծանվի վրա 130կգ քաշով փոխանցումներ փոխելը հղի ա հեծանվի ու տիրոջ համար վտանգավոր հետևանքներով, ես էլ լինեի Լիոնի տեղը մի հատ հարմար փոխանցում կընտրեի ու էլ ձեռ չէի տա ։Ճ


Չես հավատա, բայց մինչ սա կարդալն արդեն եկել էի այդ մտքին: Ես հասկացա, որ էդ հեծանիվի վրա չի կարելի շուտ-շուտ փոխանցումներ անել, մանավանդ, որ արդյունքն էլ մեծ հաշվով դրան չարժե: Սկզբի օրերին, ընդհակառակը, քանի որ մեքենայիս փոխանցումատուփը մեխանիկական է, սովորույթի համաձայն շուտ-շուտ փոխում էի, դրա համար էլ պատժվեցի ցեպի կտրումով: 

Հիմա դրել եմ 2 դիմացը, 3 հետևը, շատ հանգիստ ու սիրուն քշում եմ... տղուկիս հետ՝ ինքն էլ իր մի քիչ փորք հեծոյով  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.06.2020)

----------


## տեսիլք

LisBeth-ի դրած նկարից ոգեշնչված էս էլ Թառլանը ու ես :Smile:  Եթե արդեն մարդկանց տակս գցելը քիչ թե շատ ստացվում ա, ապա նապաստակների հետ դեռ լիքը աշխատանքներ ունեմ տանելու, մանավանդ էս մատղաշ սերնդի, որոնք դեռ խամ են :LOL: 


IMG_20200608_201431.jpg

----------

Jarre (09.06.2020), LisBeth (09.06.2020), Skeptic (09.06.2020), Varzor (09.06.2020), Վիշապ (09.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> LisBeth-ի դրած նկարից ոգեշնչված էս էլ Թառլանը ու ես ․․․


Էս որտե՞ղ է էս խաղաղ փողոցը իր մայրամուտով։ Մանկությանս կարոտեցի․․․

----------


## syunie

Մի ինը տարի կլինի՝ հեծանիվ եմ քշում, բայց ավելի սիրողական՝ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում օրը 4-10 կմ՝ առօրյա գործերի ու մաքուր օդում շարժվելու համար։ Առաջին հեծանիվս 30 եվրո էր, երկրորդս՝ 60 եվրո, բնականաբար օգտագործված ու ընդամենը 3 փոխանցում ունի: Ջուր միշտ մոտս ունենում եմ, դե անկախ նրանից, հեծանիվով եմ թե ոչ: Հելմ ցավոք չեմ կրում, ահավոր խանգարում ա ինձ քշելուց, բայց ճանապարհա-հեծանվային երթևկության կանոններն աշխատում եմ խիստ պահել ու շատ զգույշ եմ:Էնքան զգույշ ու երբեմն դանդաղ եմ, որ խմբին միշտ հետ պահողն եմ :Blush:   Չնայած մի անգամ կարմիր լույսի մոտ կտրուկ արգելակելուց մի լավ թռել եմ հեծանիվից: Մի քանի չգրված օրենք  ունեմ ինձ համար.
-Քշել էնքան, ինչքան հաճելի ա: Վայելել, այլ ոչ թե տանջվել :Smile: 
-Եթե մեծ բարձունք ա ու ֆիզիկապես չեմ ձգի, իջնում եմ հեծոյից ու ոտքով բարձրանում:
-Միշտ զգոն լինել ու հաշվի առնել, որ դիմացինդ միշտ չի, որ բոլոր կանոններին հետևում ա:
-Խուսափել այն փողոցներից, որտեղ երթևեկությունը շատ ա ու հատուկ հեծանվային ճանապարհ չկա: Դե Երևանում ես ռիսկ չեմ անի հեծանիվ քշել : 
Էսօր մի քանի գրառում կարդալուց հետո հասկացա, որ գործից ընդհանրապես գլուխ չեմ հանում:
Է՛ս ինչ պրոֆեսիոնալ խորհուրդներ եք տալիս, լրիվ տուր դե ֆրանսի մակարդակի  :Shok:  
Առաջին անգամ մտքովս անցավ՝ հեծանիվին ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել:

----------

boooooooom (09.06.2020), LisBeth (10.06.2020), Varzor (10.06.2020), Աթեիստ (09.06.2020), Արշակ (09.06.2020), Բարեկամ (10.06.2020), Ծլնգ (09.06.2020), Վիշապ (09.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ճժերը միակնանին նենց ջիգյարով են սովորենցում, քիչ ա մնում հելնեմ դուրս փորձեմ․․․

----------

boooooooom (10.06.2020), Varzor (11.06.2020), Արշակ (10.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր գեղի քուչեքում առավոտ քշելիս։ Նկարներին նայելիս երևակայեք նաև ճայերի ճչոցն ու բադերի կռի՜նչը։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (11.06.2020), ivy (11.06.2020), LisBeth (12.06.2020), Peace (12.06.2020), Varzor (11.06.2020), Արշակ (12.06.2020), Բարեկամ (11.06.2020), Գաղթական (11.06.2020), Հայկօ (11.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դզեց։
Սաղ տենց ուղիղ ճամփայա՞։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դզեց։
> Սաղ տենց ուղիղ ճամփայա՞։


էս գյուղի առվի կողքի արահետն է, որ առվին զուգահեռ բլուրներից իջնում է դեպի Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի ծովախորշը։ Շատ թեթև ոլորվող ասֆալտապատ հարթ արահետ է մի 16կմ երկարությամբ, հատվող ճամփեքի հետ կամուրջների տակով իջնել-բարձրանալով։ Վերջին նկարի մեջ երևացող բլուրները կարելի է բարձրանալ լեռնային հեծանվով։ Կարճ, բայց կտրուկ վերելքներ ու վայրէջքներ կան։ Քչից շատից լուրջ դիքեր կան հորիզոնում երևացող բլուրների վրա, թե խճուղայինի, թե լեռնայինի համար։ Ծովախորշի մյուս ափը թերակղզին է, որտեղ նաև գտնվում է Ստենֆորդի համալսարանը, թերակղզուց հետո Խաղաղ օվկիանոսն է։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.06.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Էսօր մի 20 կմ քշեցի, իջա կենտրոն ու էլի հետ բարձրացա Քանաքեռ։ Էս էլ իմ համեստ նժույգը՝
Trek 3700,  կարծեմ 2018թ
Կցորդ 56144

----------

Արշակ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, հեծանիվիս պեդալից ուժեղ ճռռոց սկսեց գալ ու մի թեթև էլ ցնցվում է, բայց զուտ միայն նագռուզկի տակ:

Վարպետն ասաց՝ պադշեվնիկի հարց է: Երեկոյան տանեմ, պեդալը փոխեմ:

Մտքեր կա՞ն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժողովուրդ, հեծանիվիս պեդալից ուժեղ ճռռոց սկսեց գալ ու մի թեթև էլ ցնցվում է, բայց զուտ միայն նագռուզկի տակ:
> 
> Վարպետն ասաց՝ պադշեվնիկի հարց է: Երեկոյան տանեմ, պեդալը փոխեմ:
> 
> Մտքեր կա՞ն:


Նորմալ հեծանիվ առ։ Դրա վրա հեսա էնքան փող ես ծախսելու էս 60000 մի տարում դառնա 300000

----------

boooooooom (12.06.2020), Freeman (12.06.2020), Lion (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Ծլնգ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Տանեմ պեդալը փոխեմ, ասում են՝ 3.000 դրամի պատմություն է...

----------


## Արշակ

> Տանեմ պեդալը փոխեմ, ասում են՝ 3.000 դրամի պատմություն է...


Ապեր, առաջարկում եմ մի հատ խելքը գլխին հեծո վարձես մի երկու օրով, հավեսով քշես, ջոկես ղադրը, դրանից հետո չես ափսոսի մի քանի հարյուր դոլլար ծախսես նորմալ հեծո առնես։ Թե չէ քո 60$ոց հեծոդ (եթե էդ գինը նոր հեծոյինն էր) օրը մեջ փչանալու ա, վերջը ավելի թանկ նստի վրեդ, էլ չասած տենց հեծո քշելու տանջանքը։ 
Իմիջիայլոց, հեչ պարտադիր չի նոր հեծո առնես․ եթե գիտես ումից ինչ ես առնում, կարաս օգտագործած առնես որ էժան նստի վրեդ։

Եթե պետք ա, ասա վարձով լավ հեծանիվների կոնտակտներ կարամ տամ

----------

Ծլնգ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, փոխեցի, տեսնենք ինչքան կգնա: Զուտ ֆինանսատնտեսական պատճառներով չեմ կարող թանկ հեծո ինձ թույլ տալ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, փոխեցի, տեսնենք ինչքան կգնա: Զուտ ֆինանսատնտեսական պատճառներով չեմ կարող թանկ հեծո ինձ թույլ տալ...


Lion, էժան հեծանիվների պրոբլեմներից մեկը շարժական մասերի ու առանցքակալների անբավարար յուղվածությունն է։ Եթե ուզում ես էդ հեծոդ մի քիչ երկար ձգի ու հերթով ամեն ինչ չփոխես (հեսա մյուս պեդալի հերթն ա գալու), ապա պիտի գրեթե ամեն ինչ քանդես, մարդավարի յուղես (համապատասխան յուղով, օրինակ) ու նորից հավաքես։ Որպես այլընտրանք, հաճախ քիչ օգտագործված ամուր հեծանիվներ են վաճառում հարմար գնով, ասենք էս մեկի նորի գինը $700-800 է։ Ու միշտ նոր կամ օգտագործած հեծանիվ ձեռք բերելիս ցանկալի է վիճակը գնահատել ու յուղել։

----------


## Lion

Երկու պեդալն էլ փոխեցի՝ փոխողն ասաց, որ չինական անորակ պեդալներ են դնում, ինքը լավն է դրել: Նաև ընդհանուր նայեց, ձգեց, ինչ պետք է՝ յուղեց:

Գոհ եմ, այսօր հաշվեցի, փաստորեն օրական 20-21 կմ քշում եմ: Կարծես նաև նիհարում եմ, ինչն ուրախալի է շատ, քանի որ համավարակի հետ կապված լողավազան չեմ գնում: Լավ բան է, իրոք լավ բան է...

----------

boooooooom (29.06.2020), Varzor (14.06.2020), Աթեիստ (14.06.2020), Վիշապ (14.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էհ․․․ չեք դնում նկարներ՝ մարդիկ մի քիչ ոգեշնչվեն․․․ ուրեմն աշխատասենյակս էի հավաքում, ծալովիս էլ գցել ի մեքենայիս մեջ բերել տուն, ու տենց էլ մոռացել մեքենայի մեջ։ Երեկ երեկոյան հանեցի, թեթև կարգի բերեցի ու գնացի հետճաշյա հեծարշավի․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Էս էլ էսօր առավոտյան ստանդարտ նախա-նախաճաշյա 50կմ-անոցից․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (29.06.2020), Skeptic (28.06.2020), Varzor (28.06.2020), Հայկօ (28.06.2020), Վիշապ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, նիհարում եմ - օրական 28-30 կմ և 3 ժամ հեծանիվի վրա, բայց... նիհարում եմ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (29.06.2020), Skeptic (28.06.2020), Varzor (28.06.2020), Բարեկամ (01.07.2020), Ծլնգ (29.06.2020), Վիշապ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե չշեղվեմ, իմ ամենօրվա երթուղին էս ա՝   https://locatoweb.com/map/single/1514211546
Գնալուց չեմ միացնում, բայց հետ գալս կես ժամ չի քաշում։

Հետ գալուց միացնում եմ, որ երեխեքը իրական ժամանակում նայեն ։)

----------

boooooooom (29.06.2020), Lion (28.06.2020), Skeptic (28.06.2020), Varzor (28.06.2020), Բարեկամ (01.07.2020), Ծլնգ (29.06.2020), Վիշապ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե չշեղվեմ, իմ ամենօրվա երթուղին էս ա՝   https://locatoweb.com/map/single/1514211546
> Գնալուց չեմ միացնում, բայց հետ գալս կես ժամ չի քաշում։
> 
> Հետ գալուց միացնում եմ, որ երեխեքը իրական ժամանակում նայեն ։)


Արտ, իսկ շներից ո՞նց ես հիմնականում պաշտպանվում  :Unsure: 
Քաղաքում, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Կենտրոնում, հիմնականում անվնաս են, որովհետև երևի սովոր են։ Բայց քաղաքից դուրս նախորդ երեք «սոլո» հեծանվարշավներիցս երկուսի ժամանակ մեղմ ասած տհաճ հանդիպումներ ունեցա իրանց հետ։ Էլեկտրաշոկ էի վերցրել, բայց չեն վախենում ձայնից. կարո՞ղ ա պետք ա շատ հզոր լինի արդյունք տալու համար։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, իսկ շներից ո՞նց ես հիմնականում պաշտպանվում 
> Քաղաքում, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Կենտրոնում, հիմնականում անվնաս են, որովհետև երևի սովոր են։ Բայց քաղաքից դուրս նախորդ երեք «սոլո» հեծանվարշավներիցս երկուսի ժամանակ մեղմ ասած տհաճ հանդիպումներ ունեցա իրանց հետ։ Էլեկտրաշոկ էի վերցրել, բայց չեն վախենում ձայնից. կարո՞ղ ա պետք ա շատ հզոր լինի արդյունք տալու համար։


Քաղաքում էլեկտրոշոկն ու սիգնալս հերիքում են ոնց որ թե։
Բայց քաղաքից դուրս առանց ատրճանակ չեմ քշի։

Էս կարգի մի բան։
https://www.list.am/item/13191761

Որոշ շնասերներ պնդում էին, որ սրանից շներն ավելի կկատաղեն, բայց շուն վարժեցնողի հետ խոսեցի, ասում ա եթե շունը մի քանի անգամ հեծավորդի վրա հարձակվելուց սենց ցավ ստանա, արդեն ինքը հեռու կփախնի։

Սրա լավն էն ա, որ եթե խմբով են հարձակվել, մեկին կպնես, վնգստոցից մյուսներն էլ կվախենան։

----------

Skeptic (29.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Քաղաքում էլեկտրոշոկն ու սիգնալս հերիքում են ոնց որ թե։
> Բայց քաղաքից դուրս առանց ատրճանակ չեմ քշի։
> 
> Էս կարգի մի բան։
> https://www.list.am/item/13191761
> 
> Որոշ շնասերներ պնդում էին, որ սրանից շներն ավելի կկատաղեն, բայց շուն վարժեցնողի հետ խոսեցի, ասում ա եթե շունը մի քանի անգամ հեծավորդի վրա հարձակվելուց սենց ցավ ստանա, արդեն ինքը հեռու կփախնի։
> 
> Սրա լավն էն ա, որ եթե խմբով են հարձակվել, մեկին կպնես, վնգստոցից մյուսներն էլ կվախենան։


Մեկ էլ ուլտրաձայնային սարքեր կան շներին վախեցնելու համար։ Մի անգամ գործողության մեջ տեսել եմ՝ կոճակը սեղմում ես, շրջապատի շները վնգստալով փախչում են։ Բայց ոնց հասկացա, դրանք մենակ շների վրա չի, որ ազդում են։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես Գառնի-Գեղարդները քշելուց շների վրա ջուր էի պզցնում շշիցս, փախնում էին ։Ճ Պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ մեկ մեկ շատ ջուր չի մնում ։Ճ Բայց դե կարելի է բանի տեղ չդնել, մի քիչ վազում հաչում են, իրենց տերետորիան անցնում ես, վազն են գալիս, թռնել կծելու դեպք դեռ չեմ լսել, պատահել է՞ էդպիսի բան։ 

Մի երկու նկար էլ ինձնից, էս շաբաթ մի 200կմ քշել եմ մեր քուչեքում։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (30.06.2020), Skeptic (29.06.2020), Բարեկամ (01.07.2020), Ծլնգ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս էլ իմ նանարը  :Love:

----------

boooooooom (30.06.2020), Skeptic (29.06.2020), Varzor (30.06.2020), Աթեիստ (29.06.2020), Ծլնգ (29.06.2020), Հայկօ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Ծալված վիճակում*

----------

boooooooom (30.06.2020), Varzor (30.06.2020), Աթեիստ (29.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեկ էլ ուլտրաձայնային սարքեր կան շներին վախեցնելու համար։ Մի անգամ գործողության մեջ տեսել եմ՝ կոճակը սեղմում ես, շրջապատի շները վնգստալով փախչում են։ Բայց ոնց հասկացա, դրանք մենակ շների վրա չի, որ ազդում են։


Դրանցից ունեցել եմ։
Առաջինն ահագին լավ էր ազդում, բայց հեծոս գողացողը գցել էր։ Հեծոս գտա, դա չէ։

Նույնից մի 15 հատ պատվիրեցի, շները շան տեղ չէին դնում։
Մի հատիկ պատվիրեցի էն առաջին վաճառողից, էլի չէր ազդում։

Հետո մեր կողքի տնտեսական խանութից մի հատ առա, գիշերը բակում աղմկող շներին ստիպեց բակը լքել, բայց խմբով շների վրա առանձնապես չազդեց։

Նոր հիշեցի, որ մի լավ արդյունավետ տարբերակ էլ կա, перцовый баллончик.




Սա լիքը էս կարգի վիդեոներ ունի, ու ոնց հասկանում եմ լավ արդյունավետ միջոց ա։

----------

Skeptic (29.06.2020), Varzor (30.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչ հեծանվորդ ճամփորդի պրակտիկ խորհուրդներ։

----------

Skeptic (29.06.2020), Varzor (30.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս էլ իմ նանարը


Մեջքդ չի՞ ծռվում էս դիրքով, չե՞ս ուզում P-bar-ի անցնես։

Քանի՞ս են ձեր մոտ brompton-ները․․․ ժամանակին լավ ուսումնասիրում էի, ու գցում-բռնում էի իրենցից առնեմ, թե bike friday-ից (բնակարանում էի ապրում), էն էլ վերջում ոչ մի ձև չկարողացա ինձ համոզել դրանց էդքան փող տամ։

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի երկու նկար էլ ինձնից, էս շաբաթ մի 200կմ քշել եմ մեր քուչեքում։
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ինձ բռնացրի էն մտքի վրա, որ մոտ 20 րոպե ա, ինչ էս հեծանիվին եմ նայում  ::}: 




Շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար, ժողովուրդ ջան։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մեջքդ չի՞ ծռվում էս դիրքով, չե՞ս ուզում P-bar-ի անցնես։
> 
> Քանի՞ս են ձեր մոտ brompton-ները․․․ ժամանակին լավ ուսումնասիրում էի, ու գցում-բռնում էի իրենցից առնեմ, թե bike friday-ից (բնակարանում էի ապրում), էն էլ վերջում ոչ մի ձև չկարողացա ինձ համոզել դրանց էդքան փող տամ։


Չէ չի ծռվում։ Նորմալ Հիբրիդ հեծանիվի դիրք ա։  :Think: 



Առնելուց M-ն էլ եմ փորձել, բայց ինձ ավելի դուր ա գալիս առաջ թեքված դիրքը տենց մի տեսակ հեծոյի հետ ավելի ներդաշնակ եմ լինում (if you know what I mean  :Jpit:  ): 
P-ն երևի ավելի ունիվերսալ ա, դիրքդ կարող ես փոխես տարբեր նայած որտեղից ես բռնում, բայց մի տեսակ հեչ sexy չի  :LOL: , հոգնած բիձու տեսք ունի։ 



Իմը նոմինալ գինը 1200 էր։ Բայց ես գործի տեղի բենեֆիթով եմ առել, իմ վրա մի 500 ա նստել։ Ինձ անպայման ծալովի էր պետք, որ կարողանամ պիկ ժամերին գործի գնալ–գալուց գնացքով տանեմ։
Մի հատ բան կար, որ ճիշտն ասած հիասթափվեցի իրանցից։ ՈՒրեմն գործարանային վիճակով ինքը գալիս ա դիմացի հաբի մեջ դինամոյով ու լույսով։ Բայց էդ լույսերը հենց կռիլոյի վերևն են։ Անիվները քանի որ փոքր են լույսերի տեղադրվածությունը բավական ցածր ա։ Գցեցի բռնեցի, որ մեքենաների հայլիների մեջ էդքան էլ տեսանելի չի։ ավելի լավ ա դրանք հանել տամ, համ գինը կիջնի մի 150 համ էլ ինչ լույս կուզեմ կառնեմ կդնեմ։ Հիմա էս դինամոն որ հանում են ստանդարտ հաբը դնեն, պարզվում ա էդ ստանդարտ հաբը մի հատ անասուն որակի բան ա։ Ձեռքդ բռնած որ պտտում ես, պադշիբնիկների գռգռոցը զգացվում ա, ու շատ շուտ կանգնում ա, կողքի Seal–երն էլ ռեզինից են, մեջը հա ջուր բան ա լցվելու ու սարքելու գործ բացվի։ էդքան թանկ գնով հեծո են ծախում, բայց հետն էլ ժեխ են խուրդում, որ հետո էլ մաս մուս ծախեն։ Իրանք ունեն նաև ավելի թանկ super-light առջևի անիվ։ Սա լրիվ փակ ա, նորոգելու հարց չի առաջանում, պտտելուց էլ շա՜տ երկար ու առանց գռգռոցի։ Դրանից դրեցի մի խոսքով։ Մեկ էլ քանի որ բոյով եմ extended seatpost եմ վերցրել որը սովորականից 6 սմ երկար ա։ Ավելի բոյովների համար կա telescopic seatpost:

----------

boooooooom (01.07.2020), Varzor (30.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Իմը նոմինալ գինը 1200 էր։ Բայց ես գործի տեղի բենեֆիթով եմ առել, իմ վրա մի 500 ա նստել։ Ինձ անպայման ծալովի էր պետք, որ կարողանամ պիկ ժամերին գործի գնալ–գալուց գնացքով տանեմ։
> ...


Ձեր գնացքներում նորմալ չափի հեծանվի տեղ չկա՞։ Էդ գնով կարելի էր ֆուլ կարբոն առնել, մեկուկես անգամ ավելի թեթև, երևի մի հինգ անգամ էլ արագաշարժ։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ձեր գնացքներում նորմալ չափի հեծանվի տեղ չկա՞։ Էդ գնով կարելի էր ֆուլ կարբոն առնել, մեկուկես անգամ ավելի թեթև, երևի մի հինգ անգամ էլ արագաշարժ։


Պիկ ժամերին գնացքը սովորաբար լիքն ա լինում, մարդիկ կանգնած։ Էդ ժամերին միայն ծալովի ա թույլատրվում։ 

Էդ ինչ մոդել ա որ էդ գնով Ֆուլ կարբոն ա։  :Think:

----------

Ծլնգ (30.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ չի ծռվում։ Նորմալ Հիբրիդ հեծանիվի դիրք ա։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Առնելուց M-ն էլ եմ փորձել, բայց ինձ ավելի դուր ա գալիս առաջ թեքված դիրքը տենց մի տեսակ հեծոյի հետ ավելի ներդաշնակ եմ լինում (if you know what I mean  ): 
> P-ն երևի ավելի ունիվերսալ ա, դիրքդ կարող ես փոխես տարբեր նայած որտեղից ես բռնում, բայց մի տեսակ հեչ sexy չի , հոգնած բիձու տեսք ունի։


Քոնի նստարանը ղեկից համեմատաբար շատ ավելի բարձր էր ոնցոր։ Բայց երևի թևերի երկարությունից էլ ա կախված․ ես այդ դիրքով հաստատ մեջքս պիտի կլորացնեի, որ գլուխս ղեկի դեմից ահագին դուրս չպրծներ։ Բայց P-bar-ի էսթետիկան իմ մոտ էլ ա նույն զգացողությունները առաջացնում։  :Jpit: 




> Իմը նոմինալ գինը 1200 էր։ Բայց ես գործի տեղի բենեֆիթով եմ առել, իմ վրա մի 500 ա նստել։ Ինձ անպայման ծալովի էր պետք, որ կարողանամ պիկ ժամերին գործի գնալ–գալուց գնացքով տանեմ։
> Մի հատ բան կար, որ ճիշտն ասած հիասթափվեցի իրանցից։ ՈՒրեմն գործարանային վիճակով ինքը գալիս ա դիմացի հաբի մեջ դինամոյով ու լույսով։ Բայց էդ լույսերը հենց կռիլոյի վերևն են։ Անիվները քանի որ փոքր են լույսերի տեղադրվածությունը բավական ցածր ա։ Գցեցի բռնեցի, որ մեքենաների հայլիների մեջ էդքան էլ տեսանելի չի։ ավելի լավ ա դրանք հանել տամ, համ գինը կիջնի մի 150 համ էլ ինչ լույս կուզեմ կառնեմ կդնեմ։ Հիմա էս դինամոն որ հանում են ստանդարտ հաբը դնեն, պարզվում ա էդ ստանդարտ հաբը մի հատ անասուն որակի բան ա։ Ձեռքդ բռնած որ պտտում ես, պադշիբնիկների գռգռոցը զգացվում ա, ու շատ շուտ կանգնում ա, կողքի Seal–երն էլ ռեզինից են, մեջը հա ջուր բան ա լցվելու ու սարքելու գործ բացվի։ էդքան թանկ գնով հեծո են ծախում, բայց հետն էլ ժեխ են խուրդում, որ հետո էլ մաս մուս ծախեն։ Իրանք ունեն նաև ավելի թանկ super-light առջևի անիվ։ Սա լրիվ փակ ա, նորոգելու հարց չի առաջանում, պտտելուց էլ շա՜տ երկար ու առանց գռգռոցի։ Դրանից դրեցի մի խոսքով։ Մեկ էլ քանի որ բոյով եմ extended seatpost եմ վերցրել որը սովորականից 6 սմ երկար ա։ Ավելի բոյովների համար կա telescopic seatpost:


Հա, 500 ավելի խելքի մոտիկ ա (£, չէ՞)։ Էդ կարգի հեծանիվների կարիքի երևի մենակ երկու use case կա, որոնցից մեկը հենց քոնն ա (լցված տրանսպորտ), մյուսն էլ՝ հաճախակի ճամփորթություններ քաղաքից քաղաք։ Սրանցից դուրս մի քիչ ավելի մեծ ծալվող հեծանիվների ահռելի ընտրանի կա, ու bromptonn-ն էլ bike friday-ն էլ դառնում են մի ձև անիմաստ լյուքս։

Իսկ չէի՞ր կարա մի ստանդարտ (լավ որակի) մանկական հեծանվի 16" անիվ դնեիր։ Մեկ էլ տարօրինակ ա, որ handlebar post-ն էլ telescopic չեն սարքում։ Մի £20 հավելյալ ծախսով կարային շատ ավելի modifiable սարքեին։ Ի դեպ ծալվող պեդալներ չե՞ս ուզում դնես․ ձախ պեդալդ ծալված վիճակում ավելի կոմպակտ կդարձնի (նկարներում ձախ պեդալդ չի երևում, բայց աչքդ ոնցոր ծալովի չի)։ Բայց սաղ հեչ, brompton-ի caster-ներն ամեն ինչ արժեն։ Մնացած ծալովիները մթոմ թե հենց իր ակներով պիտի գլորես, բայց հարմար չեն։ Մեկ էլ tern-ն ա trolley rack սարքում, բայց շատը ճամփորթելու համար, ոչ թե ոտի վրա մետրոյում գլորելու․․․

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քոնի նստարանը ղեկից համեմատաբար շատ ավելի բարձր էր ոնցոր։ Բայց երևի թևերի երկարությունից էլ ա կախված․ ես այդ դիրքով հաստատ մեջքս պիտի կլորացնեի, որ գլուխս ղեկի դեմից ահագին դուրս չպրծներ։ Բայց P-bar-ի էսթետիկան իմ մոտ էլ ա նույն զգացողությունները առաջացնում։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, 500 ավելի խելքի մոտիկ ա (£, չէ՞)։ Էդ կարգի հեծանիվների կարիքի երևի մենակ երկու use case կա, որոնցից մեկը հենց քոնն ա (լցված տրանսպորտ), մյուսն էլ՝ հաճախակի ճամփորթություններ քաղաքից քաղաք։ Սրանցից դուրս մի քիչ ավելի մեծ ծալվող հեծանիվների ահռելի ընտրանի կա, ու bromptonn-ն էլ bike friday-ն էլ դառնում են մի ձև անիմաստ լյուքս։
> 
> Իսկ չէի՞ր կարա մի ստանդարտ (լավ որակի) մանկական հեծանվի 16" անիվ դնեիր։ Մեկ էլ տարօրինակ ա, որ handlebar post-ն էլ telescopic չեն սարքում։ Մի £20 հավելյալ ծախսով կարային շատ ավելի modifiable սարքեին։ Ի դեպ ծալվող պեդալներ չե՞ս ուզում դնես․ ձախ պեդալդ ծալված վիճակում ավելի կոմպակտ կդարձնի (նկարներում ձախ պեդալդ չի երևում, բայց աչքդ ոնցոր ծալովի չի)։ Բայց սաղ հեչ, brompton-ի caster-ներն ամեն ինչ արժեն։ Մնացած ծալովիները մթոմ թե հենց իր ակներով պիտի գլորես, բայց հարմար չեն։ Մեկ էլ tern-ն ա trolley rack սարքում, բայց շատը ճամփորթելու համար, ոչ թե ոտի վրա մետրոյում գլորելու․․․


Հա թևերի երկարությունն էլ կապ ունի իհարկե։ Նստարանի բարձրությունը դե ըստ ոտքի երկարության ա‎։ Ղեկն թեկուզ ցածր ա բայց մեկ ա նստարանի ու ղեկի մեջ հեռավորությունը շատ չի, քանի որ ռամայի չափ որպես այդպիսին չկա, մի չափ ա։ Նենց որ նույնիսկ S–ով տենց կռացած դիրք չի ոնց որ Road bike–ով։ 500 ֆունտ հա‎։ Ես փաստացի մենակ ԱԱՀն եմ վճարելու, մնացածը գործատուս ա վճարում։ Ցանկացած պահի էլ որ ծախեմ հաստատ նույնիկս պլյուս դուրս կգամ։ Սրանք գինը տարիքի հետ շատ չեն քցում, ոնց որ սովորական հեծանիվները։ 
ՈՒրիշ 16 անոց ակ չեմ մտածել դնել, ինչ էլ լիներ իրանց superlight–ը հենա ցենտր ակ ա։ ՈՒղղակի ինչ չդզեց որ ստանդարտը վատն են դնում, ոչ թե լավը որը կարաս դաունգրեյդ անես վատի եթե չես ուզում դրան փող տաս, ոնց ես ստանդարտ կոմպլեկտացիայից չուզեցի դինամոն ու լույսերը։ handlebar–ը չհասկացա ինչի պիտի տելեսկոպիկ սարքեն‎‎։ Հենա տելեսկոպիկ նստատեղի հետ H-type–ն են սովորաբար առաջարկում որովհետև դա տեղից արդեն ահագին բարձր ա։ Ձախ պեդալը ծալվում ա, որ ձեռքդ բռնած տանելուց ոտքիդ չխփի։ Caster–ն ի՞նչ ա‎։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պիկ ժամերին գնացքը սովորաբար լիքն ա լինում, մարդիկ կանգնած։ Էդ ժամերին միայն ծալովի ա թույլատրվում։ 
> 
> Էդ ինչ մոդել ա որ էդ գնով Ֆուլ կարբոն ա։


Երկիր չի։
Ձեր մոտ տարբերակներն նույնիսկ ավելի շատ են, քան մեր մոտ։
Էստեղից Հայաստան տրիաթլոնիստներին Kestrel Talon ենք ուղարկել, Ամազոնում մեկումեջ 1100-ով էլ ա ճարվում։

----------


## Skeptic

Հեծանվիս պարամետրերը բարձր չեն, բայց որոշ բարձունքներ հաղթահարել թույլատրում են։

Ջրվեժի արգելոցում․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (19.07.2020), Freeman (19.07.2020), Lion (20.07.2020), Varzor (19.07.2020), Աթեիստ (18.07.2020), Անվերնագիր (20.07.2020), Գաղթական (19.07.2020), Ծլնգ (02.08.2020), Հայկօ (18.07.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արտ, իսկ շներից ո՞նց ես հիմնականում պաշտպանվում 
> Քաղաքում, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Կենտրոնում, հիմնականում անվնաս են, որովհետև երևի սովոր են։ Բայց քաղաքից դուրս նախորդ երեք «սոլո» հեծանվարշավներիցս երկուսի ժամանակ մեղմ ասած տհաճ հանդիպումներ ունեցա իրանց հետ։ Էլեկտրաշոկ էի վերցրել, բայց չեն վախենում ձայնից. կարո՞ղ ա պետք ա շատ հզոր լինի արդյունք տալու համար։


Գովազդ հանդիպեց:
Մտածեցի օգտակար կլինի.
Ultrasone anti bark - 10$-ի կարգի

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գովազդ հանդիպեց:
> Մտածեցի օգտակար կլինի.
> Ultrasone anti bark - 10$-ի կարգի


Սրանից մի հատ ունեի, թվում էր վատը չի, դա կորցրեցի, հետո մի քանիսն առել, նորմալ փորձել եմ (այդ թվում էն առաջինից), հիմնականում անպետք են։

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2020)

----------


## Lion

Բայց շներն իրոք խնդիր են, մի քանի անգամ սպառնալիս գռմռացել են վրաս, այլ բան չի եղել, բայց... տհաճ է:

----------


## boooooooom

Շուն եմ տեսնում արգելակում եմ, հեծանիվից իջնում։ Էդ պահին սովորաբար հետ են գնում, մի տաս քայլ հեռանում եմ (համ էլ հանգստանում), հետո շարունակում եմ քշել։ Էդքան շատ չեն պատահում ինձ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հենց երեկ Իսակովի վրա արագության տակ քշում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ կողքի շինության բակում մի մեծ շուն պառկած ա, մյուսն էլ մի քիչ հեռու թափառում ա։
Էդ պահին արագությունը բավականին բարձր էր, պեդալ չէի տալիս (սա շատ դեպքերում հարձակվելու առիթ ա)։ Էն հեռվինը, որ արդեն ոտի վրա էր, հաչալով սկսեց վրա գալ, դեմի պառկածն էլ միացավ, ու մինչև հասա իրանց արդեն երկուսն էլ փողոցի մոտ էի, ու շատ ագրեսիվ վրա էի տալիս։
Եթե պեդալ տայի, մտածելու էին վախեցա, փախնում եմ, ավելի արագ էին վազելու։ Վրեքները գոռգռացի, հետ քաշվան գնացի։
Բայց արդեն ատրճանակը մոտս կպահեմ, ու հենց դրանց էլի հանդիպեցի, կանգնելու եմ, մեկին լացացնեմ։
Էն շունը, որը առանց պատճառի հարձակվում ա հեծանվի վրա, պտի մի օր էդ հեծանվից լավ «տփոց» ունի, որ իմանա, որ պտի հեռու փախնի, ոչ թե վրա տա։ Էս հարցով շուն վարժեցնողն ինձ հետ համաձայն էր։
Եթե ես կարացա հանգիստ անցնեմ, կարող ա իմ տեղը ավելի անփորձ մարդ լիներ, ընկներ։

----------

Freeman (22.07.2020), Lion (22.07.2020), Skeptic (22.07.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես հայկական շների հետ լավ փորձ ունեմ, վախտին Դավթաշենի գերեզմանոցի ճամփով որ վազում էի, մի 20 շուն գալիս հետս հավասար վազում էին, ես սկզբունքորեն օքեյ էի, եթե իրենց հաչոցներով ու ղալմաղալով զահլես չտանեին ու սաղ թաղը չզարթնացնեին առավոտ ժամը 6-ին, որ մարդիկ հելնեին ու նզովեին հանգիստ քնելու տեղը տռուսիկ մայկով հավայի վազվող տխմարին։  Տենց համարյա մի տարի ձգեցի, շներն արդեն անցել էին տրիաթլոնի, մի երկու շատ համառի ոսկի մեդալ էլ կարելի էր տալ ։Ճ 
Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում բազմաթիվ անգամներ շների կողմից «հարձակման» ենթրակվելիս ընդամենը մի անգամ են ինձ կծել՝ մի փոքր չափի սրիկա հետևից ոտքս, երբ մեջքով թեքված քայլերս արագացնում էի (սխալ համար առաջին ու վերջին)։
Հաչացող ու վրա տվող շները դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում էդքան սարսափելի չեն, ինչքան որ թվում են։ Իրենց ռեակցիան հիմնականում վախից ու անսպասելիությունից է, շատ դեպքերում էլ ուղղակի շարժվող բան հետապնդելու հավեսից։ 
Ինտերնետում մի քանի անգամներ խորհուրդներ էի ման եկել, իմ կարծիքով մեծ մասամբ անպրակտիկ խորհուրդներ են, ասենք՝ կանգնել, գոռալ, կամ գազ տալ փախնել, օգնություն կանչել․․․ 
Ըստ իմ փորձի ամենաէֆեկտիվ քայլերը՝
1․ Մնալ սառնասիրտ ու շարունակել քշել նույն տեմպով, ոչ ավելի արագ, ոչ ավելի դանդաղ, այսինքն անտեսելը ամենաէֆեկտիվ տարբերակն է
2․ Խուսափել շան հետ աչքով կոնտակտից, հայացքից շների մոտ տագնապը շատանում է
3․ Բացի սառնասիրտից մնալ նաև բարեկամական, փողոցային շների մեծ մասը անդաստիարակ են ու վախկոտ, պետք է վերաբերվել ինչպես մնացած կենդանիներին՝ հանդուրժողաբար, ասենք տանս մեջ սև զզվելի սարդին ես քնքշորեն բռնում հանում եմ տնից դուրս սատկացնելու տեղը
4․ Եթե շունը չափից ավելի մոտ է հեծանվին ու ռիսկ կա, որ կարող է կծել, մի թեթև շշից ջուր եք պզացնում շան ուղղությամբ առանց շանը նայելու, մնալով նույնքան հանգիստ ու բարեկամական ինչքան մինչև շանը հանդիպելն էիք, եթե ջուր չկա, ոչ մի բան չեք անում, ոտքով խփելը կամ սպառնալը սովորաբար երկարացնում է հաչմչոցը 
5․ Շան տարածքը մաքսիմում 50 մետր է, ու հիմնականում էդքան էլ վազում հաչում են, եթե հանգիստ հեռանում եք առանց ատելի հայացքի, գոռգոռոցի և այլ թշնամական պրովոկացիաների, հակառակ պարագայում ներվերից թույլ շները մի քանի կիլոմետր կարող են հետապնդել ու իրենց շնային դաժան կյանքի համար վրեժխնդիր լինել հենց ձեզնից 
6․ Եթե հանգամանքների բերումով ցած եք իջել հեծանվից, կամ անհրաժեշտ է մի որոշ ժամանակ մնալ տարածքում, ապա բարեկամական-հանգիստ մնալն ու անտեսելը սովորաբար ավելի բարի ավարտ է ունենում, քան ագրեսիվ ռեակցիան, աչքերով կոնտակը՝ շները իրենց հաչոցի ռեակցիային են ուշադրություն դարձնում, որ հասկանան թշնամի ես, թե բարեկամ
7․ Առանձին շներ ուղղակի հետապնդելու մոլուցքից դրդված, կամ պարապությունից կարող են ձանձրացնելու չափ երկար լարել, բայց գրեթե միշտ ջուր ցանելուց հեռանում են, իսկ եթե ջուր չկա, ապա նոր կարելի է սպառնալ կանգնելով, ու քարով խփելու գործողություն անելով, դա միայն երբ արդեն շան տարածքից դուրս եք ու շունը միայնակ է (հիմնականում հենց էդպես էլ լինում է)
8․ Հեռանալիս արագ մոռանում եք շանը ու շարունակում եք ըմբոշխնել կյանքը, հիմա շուն էր, հաչում էր
9․ Անփորձանք երթ, ամենակարևորը՝ մեքենաներից զգուշ եղեք, շները ջհանդամ

----------

Lion (22.07.2020), Skeptic (22.07.2020), Բարեկամ (22.07.2020), Տրիբուն (22.07.2020)

----------


## John

> Հեծանվիս պարամետրերը բարձր չեն, բայց որոշ բարձունքներ հաղթահարել թույլատրում են։


Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ գո՞հ ես։ Խորհուրդ կտա՞ս վերցնել Trinx։ Yourbike-ի՞ց ես վերցրել։

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ գո՞հ ես։ Խորհուրդ կտա՞ս վերցնել Trinx։ Yourbike-ի՞ց ես վերցրել։


Yourbike-ից եմ վերցրել, հա, գնի համեմատ (170.000 դր) վատը չի։ Փոխանցման համակարգն էնքան էլ սահուն չի, արգելակներն էլ, ըստ իս, դանդաղ են ռեակցիա տալիս, բայց դրանք երևի կարգավորումների հարց են։
Մեկ էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար 29"-ից հետո 26"-ով ասֆալտին քշելը մեկ-մեկ նյարդայնացնում ա  :Jpit:  Նախկին՝ քաղաքային հեծանիվս 3-6 արագությամբ ավելի արագ էր գնում, քան էս՝ 3-7-ով։

----------

John (25.07.2020), Varzor (25.07.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հեծանիվների ճիշտ քանակը, որ պետք է ունենալ՝ N+1 Է, որտեղ N-ը դա ներկայումս ունեցած հեծանիվների քանակն է։ Այլընտրանքային բանաձևը S-1-ն է, որտեղ S-ը դա հեծանիվների այն քանակն է, որի արդյունքնում ձեր կինը կամ ամուսինը թքելու է ու հեռանա։
Հա ինչ էի ասում, էսօր թազա նանարս եկավ, հավաքեցի, յուղեցի, դզմեցի ու միանգամից հայդա սարերը, բայց դե հինը չեմ պահի, արդեն անիմաստ է։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Հ․Գ․ Ժող, Trinx-ը բրենդ ա, որը մի հազար տարբեր մոդելի հեծանիվներ ունի, երևի ճիշտ կլինի կոնկրետ մոդելները քննարկեք, որովհետև նույն բրենդը կարող ա բարձրորակ էլ ունենալ, ցածրորակ էլ։

----------

boooooooom (28.07.2020), Skeptic (25.07.2020), Varzor (25.07.2020), Աթեիստ (25.07.2020), Ծլնգ (02.08.2020), Հայկօ (25.07.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հեծանիվների ճիշտ քանակը, որ պետք է ունենալ՝ N+1 Է, որտեղ N-ը դա ներկայումս ունեցած հեծանիվների քանակն է։ Այլընտրանքային բանաձևը S-1-ն է, որտեղ S-ը դա հեծանիվների այն քանակն է, որի արդյունքնում ձեր կինը կամ ամուսինը թքելու է ու հեռանա։
> Հա ինչ էի ասում, էսօր թազա նանարս եկավ, հավաքեցի, յուղեցի, դզմեցի ու միանգամից հայդա սարերը, բայց դե հինը չեմ պահի, արդեն անիմաստ է։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> ...


Կարբո՞ն ։)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարբո՞ն ։)


Ja Ja։ Բայց ինչպես միշտ ժլատություն արեցի՝ առա օնլայն Մինեսոտայի ոմն խանութից, իրենց գեղի բրենդը։ Չնայած ահագին էժան նստեց, բայց դե չմոյությունը պարտադիր պիտի ցուցադրեին՝ կարբոնի վրա երկու տեղ ներկը թռած էր, հետևի առանցքը առանց յուղելու ուժով ձգել էին ու մի քիչ ռեզբան լացացրել, նստարանի սեղմիչն էլ բացակայում էր, մի հատ թարախ նամակ գրեցի, տեսնեմ շան տեղ կդնեն թե չէ։ Ակերն էլ մի թեթև դզվելու կարիք ունեն։ Հաջորդ հեծանիվս մաս առ մաս կառնեմ, ինքս կհավաքեմ։ Թե չէ նորմալ բրենդից մի քիչ խելքը գլխին հեծանվին ավտոյի գին են ուզում։

----------

boooooooom (28.07.2020), Աթեիստ (25.07.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հեծանիվների ճիշտ քանակը, որ պետք է ունենալ՝ N+1 Է, որտեղ N-ը դա ներկայումս ունեցած հեծանիվների քանակն է։ Այլընտրանքային բանաձևը S-1-ն է, որտեղ S-ը դա հեծանիվների այն քանակն է, որի արդյունքնում ձեր կինը կամ ամուսինը թքելու է ու հեռանա։
> Հա ինչ էի ասում, էսօր թազա նանարս եկավ, հավաքեցի, յուղեցի, դզմեցի ու միանգամից հայդա սարերը, բայց դե հինը չեմ պահի, արդեն անիմաստ է։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> ...


Շնորհավոր ։)
Եթե հինն ասելով էն ծիտ Սկոտը նկատի ունես, ափսոս Հայաստանում չես, աչքս վրան ա մնացել  :Jpit: 






> Հ․Գ․ Ժող, Trinx-ը բրենդ ա, որը մի հազար տարբեր մոդելի հեծանիվներ ունի, երևի ճիշտ կլինի կոնկրետ մոդելները քննարկեք, որովհետև նույն բրենդը կարող ա բարձրորակ էլ ունենալ, ցածրորակ էլ։


Իմը M136 ա, ամենա-«մեկնարկային» տարբերակը )
M136 Elite-ը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, համարյա ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում, իսկ եթե մի ավել 40-50 հազար կա բյուջեում, ավելի լավ ա M136 Pro-ն վերցնել։

----------

Varzor (25.07.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շնորհավոր ։)
> Եթե հինն ասելով էն ծիտ Սկոտը նկատի ունես, ափսոս Հայաստանում չես, աչքս վրան ա մնացել


Սքոթը տռասի է, քշում եմ, մի հատ Դայմոնդբեք ունեմ, որ Հայատանում լինեինք, կտայի քեզ։

----------


## John

> Yourbike-ից եմ վերցրել, հա, գնի համեմատ (170.000 դր) վատը չի։ Փոխանցման համակարգն էնքան էլ սահուն չի, արգելակներն էլ, ըստ իս, դանդաղ են ռեակցիա տալիս, բայց դրանք երևի կարգավորումների հարց են։
> Մեկ էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար 29"-ից հետո 26"-ով ասֆալտին քշելը մեկ-մեկ նյարդայնացնում ա  Նախկին՝ քաղաքային հեծանիվս 3-6 արագությամբ ավելի արագ էր գնում, քան էս՝ 3-7-ով։


Ճիշտն ասած Yourbike-ի շնորհիվ եմ էդ բրենդի մասին իմացել, բայց զարմանալիորեն բացահայտեցի, որ wildberries օնլայն խանութում էլ են վաճառում, ու, շատ ավելի էժան, քան Yourbike-ում, դրա համար էի հարցուփորձ անում ))

Մտածում եմ էս մեկից վերցնել, մի քիչ էլ ուսումնասիրեմ ու պատվիրեմ

 TRINX M600 PRO
էս պահին չունեն, բայց 132.000 դրամ էր

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտն ասած Yourbike-ի շնորհիվ եմ էդ բրենդի մասին իմացել, բայց զարմանալիորեն բացահայտեցի, որ wildberries օնլայն խանութում էլ են վաճառում, ու, շատ ավելի էժան, քան Yourbike-ում, դրա համար էի հարցուփորձ անում ))
> 
> Մտածում եմ էս մեկից վերցնել, մի քիչ էլ ուսումնասիրեմ ու պատվիրեմ
> 
>  TRINX M600 PRO
> էս պահին չունեն, բայց 132.000 դրամ էր


Լավ էլ «պատառաքաղի ճանապարհորդություն» ունի ։Ճ

Կառաջարկեմ նաև լիստ.ամ-ը շուտ շուտ թերթել` մեկումեջ քիչ օգտագործած, ու գուցե դրսից ցրած, քչից շատից ավելի նորմալ բաներ են պատահում՝ Giant, Trek, Cube, և այլն․․․

----------

Varzor (27.07.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ էլ «պատառաքաղի ճանապարհորդություն» ունի ։Ճ
> ...


"Պատառաքաղի ձևավորում"-ը իրոք բացեց՝ գարնանային էլաստոմերիկա  :LOL: 
Էլ չեմ ասում "Աստղերի քանակը ձայներիզում"  :Lol2: 
Ջուջլով են թարգմանել

Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հեծանիվների ճիշտ քանակը, որ պետք է ունենալ՝ N+1 Է, որտեղ N-ը դա ներկայումս ունեցած հեծանիվների քանակն է։ Այլընտրանքային բանաձևը S-1-ն է, որտեղ S-ը դա հեծանիվների այն քանակն է, որի արդյունքնում ձեր կինը կամ ամուսինը թքելու է ու հեռանա։
> Հա ինչ էի ասում, էսօր թազա նանարս եկավ, հավաքեցի, յուղեցի, դզմեցի ու միանգամից հայդա սարերը, բայց դե հինը չեմ պահի, արդեն անիմաստ է։


+++++  :LOL: 

հեծանիվներիցս երկուսը արդեն տարուց ավել ա չեմ քշել, բայց գիտեմ որ ցրեմ, ուզենալու եմ տեղները ուրիշներով լրացնեմ, ինչի խիստ անհրաժեշտությունը դեռ չկա, դրա համար ստիպված պահում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող, եթե 27 ես ու հեծանիվ վարել չգիտես, ձև կա՞ հլը սովորելու, թե շատ ա ուշ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

էսօր ձգեցի տեղական ռոզլիվի Սևան՝ սոցիալապես դիստանցված լողատեղերով․․․ աչքիս վաղը լողազգեստս էլ հետս ձգեմ


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (02.08.2020), Վիշապ (02.08.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ժող, եթե 27 ես ու հեծանիվ վարել չգիտես, ձև կա՞ հլը սովորելու, թե շատ ա ուշ:


Հեծանիվ քշել սովորելու համար ուշ չկա  :Jpit: 

Որպես մոտիվացիա․ (համ էլ մարդկանց չարախնդալու նոր թեմա տանք  :LOL: ) մի քանի օր առաջ գնացել եմ թավջութակ նայելու՝ մի 80 տարեկան բիձուկ էր վաճառողը։ Հարցրեցի՝ էս ինչ բախտից ես վաճառում, սա էլ թե բա․ «անցած տարի 80-նս էր լրացել՝ ինձ նվեր արեցի, ասի թավջութակ նվագել սովորեմ, էն էլ հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ մատներիս տարիքային դանդաղությունը երաժշտություն լսելու ճաշակս բռնաբարում ա»։ 

Նենց որ թե մարդիկ ութանասունում թավջութակ նվագել են սովորում, դու հլը կարելի ասել մանկամսուրային տարիքում ես հեծանիվ քշել սովորելու համար, նենց որ՝ դուխո՛վ։  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (02.08.2020), Աթեիստ (01.08.2020), Հարդ (01.08.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ժող, եթե 27 ես ու հեծանիվ վարել չգիտես, ձև կա՞ հլը սովորելու, թե շատ ա ուշ:


Ինձ թվում է՝ զուտ սովորելու համար տարիքը բացարձակապես խոչընդոտ չէ։ Միակ խնդիրը կարող է լինել այն, որ դու նույնքան հմուտ չես, ինչքան քո տարիքի շատ ուրիշները։ Կարող է հոգեբանական ճնշում զգաս քշել այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնց համար դեռ բավարար հմտություն չունես։

----------

Հարդ (01.08.2020)

----------


## Հարդ

Հա, լավ ասեցիր: Էդ լավ ա, որ տարիքի սահմանափակում չկա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չգիտեմ ոնց սովորել: Նենց ա, որ երբ արդեն հասուն մարդ ես, քեզ չեն կարում բռնեն քաշիդ պատճառով ու տենց էլ մնում ես )))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, լավ ասեցիր: Էդ լավ ա, որ տարիքի սահմանափակում չկա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չգիտեմ ոնց սովորել: Նենց ա, որ երբ արդեն հասուն մարդ ես, քեզ չեն կարում բռնեն քաշիդ պատճառով ու տենց էլ մնում ես )))


Բռնել պետք չի  :Jpit:  ամենէֆեկտիվ ձևը balance bike-ի վրա սովորելն ա։ Հիմա երեխաների չափի սենց հավասարակշռության հեծանիվներ լիքը կան շուկայում, բայց մեծերի համար էլ կարելի ուղղակի պեդալները հանել ու սամոկատի տեղ քշել։ Հեծանիվ քշելու հիմնական դժվարությունը հավասարակշռությունը պահելու մեջ է, ոչ թե պեդալները պտտելու։ Balance bike-ով հավասարակշռությունը պահել սովորած երեխան 3 րոպեում պեդալներով հեծանիվ ա քշում։

Նենց որ ծանոթ-բարեկամ-հարևանից մի հին հեծանիվ ես մի երկու օրով վերցնում, պեդալները վրայից հանում ես ու վրեն հավասարակշռությունդ ես պարապացնում։ Իմաստը նստարանին նստած ոտքերով գետնից հրվելն ա ու հետզետե փորձել ոտքերը բարձրացնել, որ ոտքերդ օդում հեծանիվը շարունակի մի քանի մետր ինքն իրեն գնալ։ Բայց փորձի ղեկի վրայի արգելակիչով հեծանվի վրա պարապել ու անպայման սաղավարտով։ Եթե կոորդինացիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ չկան, պիտի որ մի 2-3 ժամ պարապելով հավասարակշռությունդ հստակ պահել սովորես։ Դե հետո էլ պեդալները հետ ես դնում, ու կյանքից հաճույք ստանում։  :Jpit: 




Էն պահելու մասի իմաստը չկա ու նույնիսկ հակաարդյունավետ ա, որտև սխալ սկսել ու արգելակելու սովորություն ա սերմանում (առաջին պապտահած balance bike-ի վիդեոն եմ դրել)։ Պեդալով սկսել-կանգնելու ճիշտ ձևի համար սա նայի․

----------

boooooooom (02.08.2020), Արշակ (02.08.2020), Հարդ (02.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, լավ ասեցիր: Էդ լավ ա, որ տարիքի սահմանափակում չկա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չգիտեմ ոնց սովորել: Նենց ա, որ երբ արդեն հասուն մարդ ես, քեզ չեն կարում բռնեն քաշիդ պատճառով ու տենց էլ մնում ես )))


1․ Հեծանիվ ես առնում՝ քո չափի, մոտավորապես բոյովդ կողմնորոշվելը սկզբի համար լավ է, ասենք մինչև 170սմ ես՝ փոքր, մինչև 178սմ՝ միջին, ավելի բոյով ես՝ մեծ չափի հիբրիդ, կամ կոմֆորտ տիպի մեծահասակաների հեծանիվ, որի նստարանի բարձրությունը բռնակով կարգավորվող է, ու կարողանում ես իջեցնել նստարանը այնպես, որ ոտքերդ հասնեն գետնին, ու ղեկը բռնելիս էլ չես լարվում (ձեռքերդ հասնում են «ռույլին» առանց շատ կռանալու, ու նաև առանց շատ ծալվելու), ցանկալի է նոր, կամ քիչ օգտագործած, պարզ ու առանց շատ փոխանցումների հեծանիվ, որ միանգամից քշվում է առանց ջանջալ կարգավորումների։ 
2․ Առնում ես սաղավարտ՝ այն է հելմետ, կամ կասկա, ցանկալի է հեծանվի, բայց զինվորական սաղավարտն էլ կարող է յոլա տանել, կարևորը էն միջնադարյան շատ ծանրերից չլինի, բայց եթե ասպետական սաղավարտ ես ճարում, ապա հեծանիվը հետ ես տալիս, փոխարենը առնում ես թուր ու վահան․ ու փնտրում ես ասպետական նժույգ․․․ էհ, շեղվեցի ոնց որ։
3․ Համոզվում ես, որ արգելակները, անիվներն ու ղեկը տեղում են՝ կարգավորված, նորմալ ձգած, արգելակները նորմալ աշխատում են (որ արգելակները սեղմած հեծոն ամբողջ ուժով հրում ես, ակերը գլորվելու տեղը սղում են) կարող ես հասկացող մեկին խնդրել՝ ստուգի։ Սաղավարտի գոտին կարգավորում ես, որ առանց խեղդվելու հարմար կարողանաս կոճկել, գլխիդ պիտի նստի ձիգ, բայց շատ հարմար ու առանց որևէ տհաճություն պատճառելու։ Անհարմար սաղավարտը հաճախ ավելի վատ է, քան անհարմար հեծանիվը։
4․ Ընտրում ես թեթև վայրէջք՝ մի 30-50 մետրանոց, ցանկալի է ոչ մարդաշատ վայրում, ցածր խոտածածկույթով, առանց քարերի ու ցեխի։ Հեծանիվդ ու քեզ տանում ես վայրեջքի վերին հատված։ 
5․ Նստատեղը իջենցում ես այնպես, որ նստելիս երկու կրունկներդ հասնեն գետնին, նստատեղը ձգում ես այնպես, որ հեծանվի կմախքին զուգահեռ լինի ու ցնցումներից չպտտվի ու չիջնի, բայց խայտառակ շատ ուժով էլ չես ձգում, որ տաս ջարդես։ Այս փուլում պեդալները կարելի է քանդել հանել, որ չխանգարեն, բայց եթե շատ չեն խանգարում ոտքերը գետնին դնելուն, կարելի է և չքանդել, բայց ընկնելու դեպքում կարող են քեծվածքների քանակը ավելացնել։
6․ Սաղավարտը դնում ես գլխիդ ու նորմալ կոճկում ես։ Նստում ես հեծանվին, բռնում ես ղեկն ու արգելակի բռնակները պարտաստ արգելակելու, ու վերևից դանդաղ գլորվում ես ներքև առանց պեդալ տալու, խնդիրը բալանս պահելն է, չափից շատ արագանալու դեպքում զգուշորեն, այսինքն՝ ոչ կտրուկ, արգելակում ես երկու բռնակներով հավասարաչափ։ Ներքև հասնելուն պես լրիվ արգելակում ես, իջնում ես հեծանվից ու նորից բրդում ես վերև, որտեղից իջել ես։  Իջնելիս պարտադիր նայում ես դիմացդ ու կողքերդ, հայացքդ բարձր ու դեպի պայծառ ապագա, երբեք չես նայում հեծանվի դիմացի ակին։ Ղեկը բռնում ես հանգիստ, ոչ շատ ձիգ, առանց լարվելու։
7․ Կրկնում ես 6-րդ կետը այնքան, մինչև առանց ոտքերդ գետնին հպելու կարողանում ես իջնել ամբողջ երկարությունը ու արդեն ձանձրալի է դառնում, որովհետև էլ բան չկա էդտեղ շատ սովորելու։
8․ Եթե պեդալները քանդել հանել էիր, ձգում ես տեղը, պեդալները անհրաժեշտ է նորմալ ձգել համապատասխան դարձակով՝ այն է կլյուչ, միջին վիճակագրական ձեռքի ուժով մինչև պտույտի կանգնելը (առանց մարմնի ուժ տալու)։ Էստեղ պարտադիր է հիշել, որ աջ կողմի պեդալը սովորականի պես է ձգվում՝ ժամսլաքի ուղղությամբ, իսկ ձախինը՝ ժամսլաքի հակառակ ուղղությամբ, այսինքն աջ ու ձախ պեդալների թելելափորակը՝ այն է ռեզբա, նույնը չի ու հարկավոր է չշփոթել ու զոռ չտալ ու չփչացնել կռվանի ակոսափորակը:
9. Կրկնում ես 6-րդ կետի քայլերը մի տարբերությամբ, որ այս անգամ ընթացքում փորձում ես ոտքերդ դնել պեդալների վրա ու պտտել, պտտում ես հանգիստ, դեռ մրցավազքը չի սկսվել, խնդիրը՝ պեդալները ընթացքում պտտել սովորելն է։
10․ Կրկնում ես 9-րդ կետը այնքան, մինչև ցանկություն է առաջանում հարթ տեղը պեդալ տալու ու սեփական ոտքերի ուժով ինքզինքը հեծանվով հանդերձ առաջ մղելու, այ էստեղ նոր կայֆերը սկսվում են։
11․ Ուռա, դու կարողանում ես հեծանիվ քշել, հետևիր անվտանգության կանոններին, հարգիր երթևեկության մասնակիցներին, ճամփա տուր հետիոտներին, քֆուր տուր գազելի ու տաքսու շոֆերներին, անփորձանք, բարի երթ։

Հ․Գ․ Իմանայի Ծլնգը վիդեո ա դնելու, էսքան չէի մրի ։Ճ

----------

boooooooom (02.08.2020), Varzor (02.08.2020), Ծլնգ (02.08.2020), Հարդ (02.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու քանի հավես չկա գործ անելու, լուսանկարահաշվետվություն, մեր գեղի քուչեքումը, համար N:

Դբա բլուրները (մեր թաղից մի քանի կմ դեպի արևելք)։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Կոյոտները շրջապատում են ինձ՝ համեղ պատառի տեղ դնելով, հետո ջոկում են, որ անհամի մեկն եմ։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Էս մի օր երևի կանեմ, մինչև մեռնելս։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Ներքևում մեր քուչան ա, չա չա չա։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Էվկալիպտներ, իմ սիրած ծառն է Կալիֆոռնիայում, ոնց որ ասենք բալենին՝ Հայաստանում։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Վայրէջք տանջալից վերելքից հետո։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (02.08.2020), Peace (02.08.2020), Skeptic (02.08.2020), Արշակ (02.08.2020)

----------


## Հարդ

Վիշապ ու Ծլնգ ջաներ, հույս եք տալիս որ կստացվի, պլանավորում եմ աշունը փորձեմ, կգրեմ եթե մի բան ստացվի ))

----------


## boooooooom

> Վիշապ ու Ծլնգ ջաներ, հույս եք տալիս որ կստացվի, պլանավորում եմ աշունը փորձեմ, կգրեմ եթե մի բան ստացվի ))


Կար ժամանակ, որ Ակումբցի հեծանվորդներով որևէ ազատ այգում հավաքվում էինք ու քշել սովորել ցանկացողները գալիս փորձում էին մեր հեծոների վրա։ Պանդեմիան անցնի, կարելի է էլի կազմակերպել։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հեծանվագետներ աղջկաս հեծանիվը հավանաբար ընկնելուց հետևի փոխարկիչը ծռվել էր, ձայն էր հանում։ Կարգավորման շուրուպը մի քիչ թուլացրեցի համարյա լրիվ դզվեց բացի ամենամեծից ու էդ ոնց որ նրանից ա, որ կասետը ոնց որ առանցքը շեղված լինի։ Էդ ո՞նց են դզում։

----------


## Varzor

> Հեծանվագետներ աղջկաս հեծանիվը հավանաբար ընկնելուց հետևի փոխարկիչը ծռվել էր, ձայն էր հանում։ Կարգավորման շուրուպը մի քիչ թուլացրեցի համարյա լրիվ դզվեց բացի ամենամեծից ու էդ ոնց որ նրանից ա, որ կասետը ոնց որ առանցքը շեղված լինի։ Էդ ո՞նց են դզում։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Եթե տեսանյութից ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, ապա ոնց որ թե վռանի (втулка) կամ կասետի խնդիր է:
Էս տեսանյությում պատճառները բացատրում է, ինչպես նաև ուղղելու տարբերակներն է ասում։




Հ․Գ․
Տեսանյութի ֆոնում երեխու հարցը վերջնա  :Love:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հմմ, փաստորեն ռեմոնտի ենթակա չի։ Տարօրինակ ա բայց, համարյա նոր հեծո ա, ու էժան չի։ Գնամ նամակ գրեմ տենամ ինչ են ասում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հեծանվագետներ աղջկաս հեծանիվը հավանաբար ընկնելուց հետևի փոխարկիչը ծռվել էր, ձայն էր հանում։ Կարգավորման շուրուպը մի քիչ թուլացրեցի համարյա լրիվ դզվեց բացի ամենամեծից ու էդ ոնց որ նրանից ա, որ կասետը ոնց որ առանցքը շեղված լինի։ Էդ ո՞նց են դզում։


Եթե փոխարկիչը կմախքի վրա կախոցով (derailleur hanger) է ամրացված (հիմնականում էդպես է, եթե շատ խայտառակ հեծանիվ չի), ապա կախոցն է պետք դզել, դա կասետի հետ կապ չունի։
Կախոցները փափուկ մետաղից են ու նախատեսված են, որպեսզի առաջինը ծռվեն, կամ ջարդվեն ու պաշտպանեն փոխարկիչը վնասվելուց։ Ծռվելու դեպքում հաճախ հնարավոր է դզել առանց ջարդելու, բայց երբեմն կարիք է լինում փոխելու, էժան դետալ է, 
բայց հենց նույնից է պետք առնել, որովհետև հազար ձևի են լինում։
Ճիշտ դզելը գործիքով են անում, դզել նշանակում է կախոցի էն անցքը, որի վրա փոխարկիչն է ձգվում պիտի հետևի անվի հետ նույն հարթության մեջ գտնվի, բայց աչքաչափով էլ մի կերպ կարելի է դզել, դրա համար փոխարկիչը քանդում ես կախոցից (նախապես շղթան թուլացնել հանելով), փոխարկիչի փոխարեն նույն ռեզբայով բոլտ ես ճարում ու ձգում ու բոլտից բռնելով (հարթաշուրթով կամ ուրիշ բանով) թեթև հրումներով դզում ես համապատասխան ուղղություններով (նայի հղումը)։ 
Իսկ կասետի ծռմռվածությունը փոխարկիչի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, դա անվակունդի  դեֆեկտ է, եթե համարենք, որ կասետը նորմալ ձգված է ու չի խլվլում։
Ակը քանդի հանի, ու կասետը խաղացրու, եթե թուլացել է, տես ոնց է ձգվում, ձգի ու կասետից մի ձեռով բռնած փորձի ակը պտտել, եթե ակը 8 ա գրում, բայց անվակունդի առանցքը անշարժ է, ուրեմն սպիցերով կարելի է ակը դզել, իսկ եթե անվակունդի առանցն էլ է 8 գրում, ապա նոր ակ, կամ ավելի որակյալ հեծանիվ առնել («թանկից էժանը չկա»-ն հեծանիվների մասին ճիշտ դատողություն է), ծուռ ակով քշելն էդքան անվտանգ չի։ 
Ձեր մոտ մի հատ թույն օնլայն հեծանվի խանութ կա, որից ես էլ եմ օգտվում, համ որակյալ բաներ են ծախում ու համ էլ Նահանգներ առաքելով ավելի էժան է քան էստեղ։

----------

boooooooom (16.08.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ սենց բան փորձող եղել ա՞:
Ոչ մի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում դրա հարմարավետությունը..

----------

Varzor (14.08.2020), Աթեիստ (13.08.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համ աէրոդինամիկան ավելի լավը կլնի, կամ մեջքը ավելի հանգիստ կլնի։

Կարելի էր փորձել։

----------


## Varzor

> Համ աէրոդինամիկան ավելի լավը կլնի, կամ մեջքը ավելի հանգիստ կլնի։
> 
> Կարելի էր փորձել։


Բայց վտանգավոր է։

----------


## Վիշապ

Պառկած հեծոները հավեսն են, ոնց որ դիվանին պառկած գնաս, բայց մենակ ասֆալտած թրեյլի վրա պիտի քշես, ավտոների կողքով վտանգավոր է, գռուզավիկները կարող է չնկատեն, չոլեր էլ դրանով չես գնա։ Մեջքի պրոբլեմ կամ հաշմանդամություն ունեցողների համար շատ էլ հարմար են, եռակնանի տարբերակներ էլ կան։ Թրեյլի վրա հեչ  վտանգավոր չեն, գլխի վրա ընկնելը պրակտիորեն բացառվում է, ծանրության կենտրոնն էլ ցածր է։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.08.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Մի երկու ամիս առաջ մեզ խփեցին։ Հետևի ակը գրեթե չէր պտտվում։ Ինչպես ասում էր Չիկեն, Աչեբեի պատմվածքում, ես նրան տարա Բայք-դաքթըրի մոտ, հույս չտվեց, ասեց գցի նորը առ։ Ընկերս, թե բա մեր մոտ՝ Աֆրիկայում ցանկացած երեխա երջանիկ կլինի սենց բայք ունենա։ Ասեց բեր ես սարքեմ։ Ասի՝ ես ինքս։ Բերեցի տուն հետևի բրեյքները հանեցի ու տենց անտոռմուզ գազան դառավ, իրար հետ թռնում էինք, ու ամեն անգամ քշելուց էդ երեխեքին էի հիշում, մեկ էլ Չիկեին․․․ 
 Նենց էինք սերտաճել, որ առանց իրա հետ լինելուց հիմա ես էլ եմ անտոռմուզ  :LOL:  
 Անհամբեր սպասում եմ թե երբ ենք սենց դրամատիկ վերամիավորվելու։ Կոմիքսների էջերից․․․ կամ դժոխքից հետ եկած։



 Մի հատ գժոտ անուն եմ ուզում։ Ի՞նչ առաջարկներ կան:

----------

boooooooom (30.08.2020), Աթեիստ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Քանի որ հեծանվիդ հետ, կամ գուցե տիրոջ հետ անհասկանալի իրավիճակ է («մեզ» խփեցին, ակը քցելու աստիճանի չէր ֆռում, տոռմուզը հանեցինք, ու օպլյա՝ խո հեծանիվ չի, աէրոՊլան ա), ապա անունը առաջարկում եմ դնել՝ велопарадокс:

----------


## LisBeth

> Քանի որ հեծանվիդ հետ, կամ գուցե տիրոջ հետ անհասկանալի իրավիճակ է («մեզ» խփեցին, ակը քցելու աստիճանի չէր ֆռում, տոռմուզը հանեցինք, ու օպլյա՝ խո հեծանիվ չի, աէրոՊլան ա), ապա անունը առաջարկում եմ դնել՝ велопарадокс:


 Վելոպարադոքսը էդ ո՞ր գալատիկայում ա գժոտ։  :LOL:  Էս դրածս նկարում իրա օրգինալ անվան հետ շատ ա բռնում, Էնիգմա։ Թողեմ աչքիս տենց էլ մնա

----------


## Lion

8 կգ մինուս` 4 ամսում  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (30.08.2020), John (29.08.2020), Varzor (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Velo MP3-ն նայում ե՞ք, շատ հավեսն ա։ Նենց եմ կարոտել Երևանի առավոտվա կոֆեին․․․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Tiger29 (26.09.2020), Աթեիստ (26.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Մայիսի 26-ից առ այսօր 133 կգ-ից իջել եմ... 123 կգ - ուռաաա  :Smile:  Եթե մինչև սեզոնի վերջ 120-ից էլ ներքև իջա, ընտիր կլինի...

Օրական 30 կմ և 2.5 ժամվա ընթացք, հանաք բան չի...

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020), Բարեկամ (26.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մայիսի 26-ից առ այսօր 133 կգ-ից իջել եմ... 123 կգ - ուռաաա  Եթե մինչև սեզոնի վերջ 120-ից էլ ներքև իջա, ընտիր կլինի...
> 
> Օրական 30 կմ և 2.5 ժամվա ընթացք, հանաք բան չի...


Աչքդ լույս, Լիոն ջան, բայց մի քիչ դանդաղ ես ոնց-որ իջնում..
Բացի հեծանիվից կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ էլ տանը/հայաթում թռվռալ ու դիետադ խստացնել:

----------

